# 20 Things That We Don't Know About You!



## Pei (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll start first! (Updated as at 23rd july 2007)

1. I have a foul temper. I mean really baaaad.

2. I'm standing at 1.68m & have a big built. oooh, but I'm flexible & is a fast-walker.

3. I come from a very close-knitted family & I love my family vvvvv much.

4. My BF is my first BF, and we have been together for almost 8 years! (9 years & married this June =D)

5. He has been living together with me since 7 yrs ago. (No, not co-habit, he slps @ my bro's rm)

6. I have got no driving licence *Puuuiiiii* But I'm determined to get one soon! (I got it last nov!)

7. I can't swim

8. I love art & craft, but always to "busy"/lazy to do crafts

9. I'm obsessed with make-up art. I'm always receptive to new eyeshadow colours & application.

10. I've not been out of asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Went to M'sia, Indonesia - Transit, Thailand & Taiwan only)

11. I'm an internet freak. I cannot survive with internet. (need to touch the PC DAILY)

12. I work for my parents & I'm a VERY fussy boss 

13. I'm a very emotional person.

14. I HATE pushy salesgirls & beauty advisors.

15. I have a 3rd class honours degree *ah shucks*I'm ALWAYS an average student, no matter how much/lil I studied.

16. I was trained to be an extrovert during my poly days

17. I am a very nerdy, ugly & untidy person when I'm at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18. I can be a very extreme person. I hated Malaysians yrs ago, yeah, i mean truly hate. Don't ask me why, their accents just IRKS me, esp the females. However, my BF is a Malaysian. *retribution!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

19. My BF was "turned" Singaporean by me. I was consistently correcting his quirky accent & dress sense yrs ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a PR now.

20. My dream job is to do internet business at my own leisure time, with high profit margin that allows to spend on my M.A.C, bags, clothes & good watches!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 27, 2006)

1: I have a weird sense of humor

2: I love to cook... b/c i think im a chef lol

3: Ive been with my husband for 5 years... He is younger than me..."yea i robbed the cradle" so what

4: I have really bad road rage.. "Im working on it though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

5: I am the oldest in my family

6: My sister and i are the only grandkids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7: I was born in Korea

8: MU is my passion

9: My mother died when i was 16

10: I luv to go to Drift Comps.. and car Shows

11: I love children...

12: Ive only  had 2 Speeding tickets in my life

13: My first job was working at McDonalds when i was 16

14: I love sushi

15: My fav place to go eat is at the Arirang Korean resturant

16: I graduated from a Military Acadmey.. No... Its not where they send lil bad-ass thug wana be's

17: Growing up i wanted to be a Surgical Tech.. Now i want to go to Cosmetology School

18: My dad is 53 years old and has had 3 heart attacks

19: My best friend is my 76 year old grandmother.. I just luvvvv her to death

20: I've been Married twice.... Sad to say but the first one was a great learning experience


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 27, 2006)

1: I am a very silly person. To silly for my age I think...I'll be 29 in September and I don't feel it.

2: My Mom is a chef.

3: I met my boyfriend online, and I moved from Hawaii to SC to be with him. I saw him for the first time IRL when I got here. We been together for over a year now.

4: I too was married twice. 

5: My first marriage ended because I was being abused.

6: I am very hard on myself and have low self esteem. 

7: I am addicted to computers. I love everything about them. 

8: I was raised by my Grandmother.

9: Alot of people mistake me as hispanic. I am acutally Japanese, White and Black.

10: I did gymnastics for 8 years.

11: I like to sing. 

12: My boyfriend is a rapper/computer guy...LOL...and he's asian too. 

13: I cook alot of asian food at home.

14: I love my boyfriends Mom's Kim Chee! Yummy

15: I love the beach.

16: I like fishing.

17: I'm a shorty @4'11"

18: I hardly speak to my Dad...we have a strange relationship.

19: I haven't seen my brothers since I was 12.

20: I have a excellent memory. People are amazed by the things I remember.


----------



## Willa (Jun 27, 2006)

Edited : December 11th 2007.

1- I'm an artist, I like to recreate, paint, decorate.
2- I have a bad temper sometimes... (spm)
3- I wish I was born in NYC
4- I listen to soul and funk music
5- I eat meat, but its hard for me to eat lamb & veal
6- I sing songs to my cat... 
7- Im not really in good terms with my father and I hate that.
8- I love wilderness camping, but I hate spiders!
9- Never seen the ocean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10- French is my main language, been learning english since 4th grade
11- Cigarette smoke annoys me
12- Me & my sister composed a song in honour of our grandma, but a funny one. 
13- When I bite in a shrimp, I always get the impression of biting in an eye...
14- My sin : I sometimes smoke pot
15- Me and my sister are the only girls in the family. So spoiled! 
16- Franck Lloyd Wright is my favorite architect, I love modern design, I collect 60's & 70's lamps.
17- Brown and purple are my favorite colors
18- People mistake me for a snobish girl, but Im only shy (sometimes I just dont wanna talk...)
19- I eat way tooooo much sometimes
20- Red apple jelly belly's are my favorites!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

1: I am tall - 5'9"

2: I live to cook. Cooking is my biggest passion, next to fitness

3: I've been with my SO for 3.5 years

4: My SO was born in Vietnam and came to Canada as a refugee

5: I am the middle child

6: I was a competitive figure skater

7: I like working with tools and renovating things. WD40ing things around the house is one of my favorite chores

8: I don't own a TV

9: I love to garden

10: I want to live on a farm one day, away from the city

11: I love animals, bugs and all life

12: I love wine - talking about it, discovering new blends

13: I love sushi - even sashimi!

14: I eat yogurt with flax and honey every morning while reading Specktra

15: An SUV drove through the window of my work once and ran over the girl who worked next door - all right in front of me.

16: I love to read: John Irving is my favorite author

17: I can play the piano and sing

18: I was a competitive swimmer before skating took over my life

19: I am a true liberal, left-winged, anti-war, anti-gun, anti-smoking, (cigarettes, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), anti-Bush, pro-choice gal 

20: My biggest piss-offs are liars, people who litter, people who don't recycle and people who blame everyone else for the things they hate about themselves

YEAH!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 27, 2006)

1) Die hard liberterian-anti democrat, anti republican actually I'm just anti government! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) I believe in Native American beliefs (especially Lakota)
3) I have a fear of the movie theaters. 
4) I can only watch football/baseball sport movies and dramas because they entertain me.
5) I have a pet raccoon (not really but at night he likes to sit and watch me on my porch and sometimes he'll do cute things for me)
6) I love mountain climb
7) I really do not like makeup that much (YIKES)
8 ) I used to be a radio personality
9) I like to put things up to make people think or piss them off-whichever comes first!
10) I love to fish
11) I love animals
12) I love to paint. 
13) I am left handed
14) I walk around barefoot all the time
15) I love mashed califlower and cabbage
16) I am learning hebrew 
17) My favorite thing to do is parasailing
18 ) I like to snorkle
19) I am learning Northern Shaolin form of Kung Fu
20) I can't cook.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 27, 2006)

01 - I'm double-majoring in spanish/fashion merchandising @ sf state
02 - I am in love with supermodels/backstage/glamour, it's an unhealthy obsession!
03 - I battled anorexia for three years during middle school. Because of that, I now have "tendencies", never work out (i get very OCD), don't count calories, and never diet (but then again, i'm only 18 and don't "have" to really, i wear a 2-4)
04 - i'm am army brat and can't stand men in the military (no offense!)...dad was in marine corps and the army and has lived away from me more than half of my childhood, and my stepdad is active duty in iraq now
05 - i don't eat pork meat (bacon is NOT meat!), and i hate turkey and chicken
06 - i can be overly forgiving in relationships
07 - i have VERY bad road rage (plus people in san francisco, which is city AND hills, drive f'in crazy!)
08 - i have a large, ethnically diverse family and though i'm technically "white" (i'm 1/16 native american, italian, irish, and german, mostly), i totally perfer non-white guys
09 - because of 08, i hate racism
10 - i'm extremely outgoing and completely unafraid of talking in front of large crowds, but i can be shy around strangers/people i like
11 - i'm 5'7, but i have really small feet (i wear a 6.5)
12 - i have 11 piercings (tongue, navel, left nipple, 2 cartalage, 6 in ear lobes, and i had my nose pierced)
13 - i HATE country music with passion and i'm all about hip-hop, bay area rap, electronica, mainstream pop (like madonna, britney). i also love neo soul and oldies, esp. marvin gaye and al green
14 - i love to dance and act and have done so for performance for 6 years
15 - along with loving make up artistry, i am very into modern art and like warhol-esque pieces
16 - i have considering being a cop, a lawyer, a doctor, and a hairstylist in the last year alone
17 - i am currently single, but i am not the type to be someone's GF, too much work
18 - i love shoes and am usually taller than the guys i date, since i prefer 4-in heels over anything else
19 - i'd rather be loaded down busy than bored and dormant
20 - i love correcting grammar mistakes and can spell very well (though you'd never guess since i type so damn fast and could care less here :0)


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 27, 2006)

cute  thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. i  recycle obsessively.. OBSESSIVELY!! :goofy: 

2. i'm completely addicted to cinnamon toast crunch and eat it EVERY morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. messy bathrooms kill me!

4. i love hubba bubba watermelon bubble gum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. dh and i go out for breakfast every saturday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. i love to dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. i spent 3 months in mexico on an exchange program in high school

8. hello kitty and louis vuitton are my* major *weaknesses

9. i have over 140 pairs of shoes (and counting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

10. my *best *friend in the whole world is my big sister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. i'm VERY protective of my family

12. i hate to cook. hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do it anyway :goofy:

13. i am TERRIFED of cockroaches.

14. i've been happily married for 11 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this year will be #12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. i used to work for british airways sooo dh and i have travelled the world!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE to travel!!!

16.  i love the smell of cigars (go figure) :spy: 

17. i despise cigarette smoke and cigarettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.  i adore animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. i'm extremely neat and cannot stand disorganization 

20.  incorrect grammar is a pet peeve of mine


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanna play 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I share a couple of things with some of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. i wash my hands too often & don't touche any plublic doors with by bare hands. Especialy toilets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. i too recycle not obsessively. (duhh i live in holland8) ) 

3. have too much shoes for my own good. especialy boots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. have an obsession for everything about nailtech. Big! collection. too much stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. my bf is also my first bf, we have a son together and are together for almost 12 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. HATE stinky toillets and messy bathrooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. have problems sleeping cause that's when i sart thinking about designs and artistic stuff and HAVE 2 make things no matter how late it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. I also come from a verry close family. love my mam, sis and bro

9. my father died close to his birthday, so sad......

10. my dad never got to see my son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



( my son wishes every day he knew him)

11. love my job

12. my son is the sweetest boy ever

13. my bf is the funniest man ever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







14. i use the sing in a band ( and we actualy made a single. Don't ask!)

15. I did trim T. Jackson (3T) hair when he visited holland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



      (he was so nice and norrrrrrrmal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

16. I eat like a pig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







17. i don't believe madonna does not use foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










18.  i don't like cigarette smoke and cigarettes 

19. i don't drink or smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. Think my english stinks and i'm gonna stop now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





O.k next......


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

1. I have 4 kids, but have helped raise in a major way 7.
2. I'm extremely impatient with people about concepts I think they should grasp immediately, but I'm quite good with teaching children.
3. I can't use my left side of my body for anything but the most basic of tasks. Major motor function good to go fine motor function is just insane for me. I can't do much more than type...no eyeliner or shadow or nail polish will EVER be applied with my left hand. :/ I can't even do a cartwheel on my left side but I can do an arial one on my right.
4. I have a major eeeek about junebugs.
5. I've never been further west than Vernon TX.
6. My husband is fifteen years older than I am.
7. All of my photoshop skills (limited though they are) are self taught.
8. I have an automatic aversion to anything related to seafood...even freshwater.
9. My dad is my hero.
10. I'm inordinately close to my family. As in really close. As in talk to EVERY one of my immediate family members daily, in one way or another.
11. I was pregnant at the same time my mom was.
12. I'm friends with my ex husband's ex wife.
13. I run my home like a squad in the military, because it's more efficient.
14. I have always hated my chin/jawline.
15. I had 3 c-sections.
16. I'm a sucker for underdogs.
17. I'm a redneck by birth, though you'd never know it from when I'm with my kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18. I'm irish and cherokee, hence my redheaded blue eyed tanned skinned self. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19. My feet have gotten smaller in the past 4 years.
20. I'm allergic to mosquito bites.


----------



## KateGrace (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't post much so here we go:

1. My husband is a DJ on a morning show at a rock station (I love country music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

2. My daughter Grace is my BF she is 3.

3. My mom was 38 when she had me, I am 26 now and she could still kick my butt.

4. We bought the house I grew up in when we got married, my daughters room was mine when I was little.

5. I was four when my sister had her first baby.

6. My dad shot me when I was 5, I haven't seen him since (Thankfully)

7.  My mama and grandma raised me.

8. I was engaged to my high school sweetheart when I met my husband.

9. I got pregnant when I had been married 5 months.

10. I work part-time for 5 Ear, Nost & Throat doctors.

11. I LOVE sushi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. I have never been on an airplane.

13. I am addicted to Dr. Pepper

14. I am a christian

15. My grandma has Alzheimer's 

16. I love Gilmore Girls & Grey's Anatomy

17. I have a horrible southern accent and talk way to fast.

18. I have road rage.

19. I am addicted to Ebay

20. My makeup vanity is more organized than anything else in my house


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 27, 2006)

1. People often underestimate my capabilities, so when I do as well or better than them, they try to play it off as me just having "luck" (I.E., photoshop skills, photography, art, tennis, yoga, etc)
2. Like Juneplum, I too have a weakness for Hello Kitty and Louis Vuitton!
3. I once spent $3,000 on a shopping spree in San Francisco -- and I didn't even have a job! I was a full-time college student!
4. I paid off #3 though, so don't worry....I am in no way, shape, or form in debt.
5. I have a 4.5 year old daughter. I had her when I was 19
6. I am still with my daughter's father. We've been together since we were 17.
7. I SOOOO want a Nikon d50!! Flickr.com has inspiried me so much.
8. Once I start on something, I have to finish it that day. I can't take breaks or else I'll think about it all day.
9. When my fiance and I separated for a few months, I had a major crush on the guitarist of a local band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. I love gadgets/electronics! My inventory so far: VAIO desktop, VAIO notebook, 3rd gen. iPod, iPod nano, Sidekick II, Sony Cybershot digi cam, PSP, PS2, Nintendo DS Lite, Sony CLIE (palm pilot), and Gameboy Advanced SP.
11. I can't use e/l on my waterline often. I think my waterline is sensitive b/c it gets easily irritated.
12. I have over 80+ pairs of shoes
13. I have hypothyroidism
14. I really, really, really want to have another child right now
15. I'm still in Nursing school
16. I have an AA in biological sciences
17. I took 3 years off from school to take care of my daughter
18. I often get jealous when I hear of my peers successs in completing college (and beyond)
19. I drive a black 2005 Acura RSX
20. I've lived on my own since I was 18.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm so stealing that tag line. 

1. I'm a recovering anorexic - I feel like a beached whale every day of my life even though I'm still medically underweight - but it's wayyyy better than dying. 
2. I do needlepoint.
3. I don't want children.
4. I hate it when people try to convince me that I should. 
5. I can't sleep if my feet are hot. 
6. I'm the messiest person *alive* but my kit and brushes are immaculate. 
7. I love Steak Tartare but get afraid I'm going to get horrible food poisoning every time I eat it and later when I'm fine I wish I didn't worry about it so much it ruined the experience. 
8. I hate my feet. 
9. I also have hairy toes which adds to my foot hatred (I wax them!)
10. This exercise is way harder than I thought it would be. 
11. Every time I look at my husband I feel really really REALLY lucky.  
12. Calling me stupid is the biggest insult you could level on me. 
13. Calling me self absorbed doesn't bother me at all. 
14. I have a stupid amount of stuff - hence the messiness - but am a packrat and can never though anything out. 
15. I secretly read tabloids. 
16. I get freaked out that Estee Lauder management reads these posts and will find out I'm doing this and fire me from MAC. 
17. I've never posted anything like this before. 
18. I can't believe the bravery in some of the stuff I've read here in this thread and it makes my s*** seem incredibly trivial (like, how do you wrap your head around your father shooting you?)
19. I'm a sugar junkie and will eat icing for breakfast if it's available. 
20.  I like really trashy special effects/no plot movies.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I'm from New Zealand LOL

2. I moved to Australia to be with my bf - we'd only been together for just over a year...

3. I'm really short - 5"3'

4. I used to rock myself to sleep until I was 17

5. I have a lazy eye

6. I love my butt

7. I have to eat at leats one chocolate bar a night otherwise I go crazy LOL...

8. My Kitten Bella, is my life!

9. I feel alone and neglected by everybody but my bf

10. BUT I still get serious bouts of jealousy and insecurities and we've been together for over 2 years... LOL 

11. I love animals, and would be a vet if I could stop myself crying when I see one hurt

12. I'm addicted to reality TV HAHA! 

13. My mom is my best friend

14. I HATE the smell and taste of coffee

15. I love filling out those *annoying* myspace questionaires...

16. I'd love to learn spanish fluently...

17. I cannot cook!

18. I don't have my drivers license and I don't intend on getting it... but I can drive.

19. I've been at my job for 2 months and within the first month I got employee of the month LOL (and no, its not something they give every newbie...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I spend my entire saving on makeup bar food and rent... LOL


----------



## quandolak (Jun 28, 2006)

....................


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I have a very bad temper as i have a short fuse, i will literally attack anyone being nasty to me

2. I'm only 5ft3

3. I love The Pretenders and wants to meet Chrissie Hynde

4. I always have to wash my hands cos i hate them dry.

5. I had a fight on my last day at school few years ago and the teacher gave the girl detention and not me because he said i'm 'too nice' to fight anyone. (I started it haha)

6. I'm a collector of DVDs, i have 60 in total and thats from the past 8 months

7. I'm a Ben and Jerry's icecream addict

8. My family originated from Trouville France

9. I have visited 6 countries in my life, some of them twice.

10. I have never heard of Oscar Mayer Wiener til couple weeks ago

11. I have a 2 inch scar on my leg from banging it into a table and another 2 inch scar from a catscratch

12. I love taking photos and wants a career in photography/journalism

13. I dont ever drink or smoke.

14. I have met Status Quo backstage at their concert and had the best view in the place! (i was right at the front on the other side of the barriers)

15. I'm a car nut, i love any cars that is sports cars such as Ferraris and Burgettis

16. I have a coke habit (no not cocaine lol, coca cola)

17. I hate the heat 

18. I do things that my mates are too chicken to do them, such as sitting in a cold plunge pool for 10 mins at -8 degrees celsius

19. I'm allergic to bubble bath, some soaps, nickle, fleas, some materials and some clothes powder that washes them.

20. I really wanna meet Orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp one day


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I'm 5'7
2. I can only sleep when it's really cold so that I am really warm under the covers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. I can be such a snob when it comes to hairbrushes; I only use Frederic Fekkai or Mason Pearson 8) 
4. I am obsessive compulsive about my hair; I use shampoo, 2 color infusers, conditioner on my whole head, then a deep conditioner on the ends every time I wash; then after the shower I comb it and use a leave-in conditioner, a serum, a styling cream, a shine serum, then after it dries I straighten with a heat protection serum and a glossing product, and then lock everything in with a sealant. *phew*
5. I don't really have many friends - I find myself to be really ugly and horrible inside and out, I figure thats why  
6. I just broke my toe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; I'm such a klutz and bump into everything
7. I drink so much water daily, around six 32 oz. bottles
8. I hate my skin; it's so hideous
9. I want to work in fashion marketing or merchandising. 
10. I have two dogs; one Maltese and one Black Lab, quite opposites LOL
11. I have 3 cats but don't like them much, they aren't too affectionate to me
12. I don't smoke or drink because in my family run addictive tendencies and I don't want to mess around
13. When I go into a depressive cycle my puples get really dialated
14. I only drink diet sodas, they taste better to me. Even though I don't have soda much. 
15. I don't eat red meat.
16. I LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the move Zoolander! Its hilarious!
17. I have an addiction to Balenciaga bags.
18. Designer denim is another addiction. I have 25 pairs of them! Also tee shirts, I have over 150!
19. I am OCD about my eyebrows.
20. I wear a wifebeater under EVERYTHING. I buy a pack a week at Target lol.


----------



## Pascal (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I'm rude sometimes if your rude
2. If your an ugly man I will shoo you like a fly 
3. People get on my nerves easily
4. I am not patient
5. I have only one friend
6. I wear contact lenses
7. I'm sometimes insecure
8. I am from the middle east (Lebanon)
9. I don't like to drive a lot
10. I don't smoke
11. I don't drink 
12. I take 3 hours getting ready
13. I have a short attention span
14. I am a neat/clean freak
15. I don't like stupid people
16. I still live at home
17. I have met Chester from Linkin Park 
18. I have met Shirley Manson from Garbage and was in her music video
19. I have met ORGY and was in their music video
20. I want to be something but I still don't know what to be


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_ 17. I have met Chester from Linkin Park_

 








  frickin LOVE that group! what was he like?


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I LOVE to read
2. I'm a cheerleader at my highschool (which is the reason for number 6, at my school it's very important)
3. I'm a very good cook and my grandmother taught me everything i know
4. I have a twin sister
5. I sleepwalk
6. I can tumble really well, I go to tumbling about 4 times a week, and am very dedicated 
7. I watch to much tv
8. I used to be a competitive horseback rider
9. I am a christian
10. I like trying new foods
11. Im a very impatient person
12. I love going to school
13. I have  squares of random colors of paint on my walls in my room because i can't decide what color to paint it
14. I can be shy and super friendly, if i don't know you that well i probably won't talk to you, unless you talk to me 
15. I have an amazing dog but he barks 24/7
16 I can drink a gallon of milk in a day, that's about all i drink
17. I go to the movies like 3 times a week
18. I love to swim
19. All my cousins and grandparents have really bad southern accents
20. I do 300 crunches every night and can't sleep if i haven't done them


----------



## dizzy4tex (Jun 28, 2006)

*Very Cute Thread Topic.*

1-I have 2 kids.  Anna-6, Dane-4
2-I am a "retired for now" Genetic Counselor.
3-I am an avid gutiar player.
4-I am an avid wannabe photographer (Nikon d70) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




5-My favorite food is Creme Brulee
6-DH and I compete in Triathlons regularly.
7-I'm a serious daddy's girl.
8-my son is a serious momma's boy.
9-I'm a tanorexic.  I LOVE to be in the sun.
10- I live in AZ and love love love the heat....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11-My pet peeve is girls that don't paint their toenails.  
12-I have a Great Dane Puppy named "CHE"
13-I'm an OCD about recycling and conservation in general.
14-I'm anti-TV (in the summer anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
15-My favorite book is Anthem by Ayn Rand.
16-My favorite group is Iron & Wine
17-It's not a good day unless I've gotten the chance to excercise.
18-I love to travel with my DH & kids.  We just got back form Belize.
19-I speak Spanish.
20-I wore MU on my last Triathlon.  I'm totally addicted!

There you go.  20 things about me.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm...

1. I once stole a penny sweet from Woolworths and I still feel guilty over that damn sweet!

2. The middle finger of both my hands is wonky

3. My nails are always long (but not ick long), I can't type with no nails and I think my fingers look like stumps without them

4. We have 8 original retro arcade machines in my house and a few in the garage

5. We have over 1000 albums

6. I haven't spoken to my dad since I was 11 (i'm now 24) but weirdly he has turned up at the last 2 places I have worked (in different towns)

7. I once appeared on TV planting trees.

8. I wish I'd lived away when I went to Uni, I missed out on so much

9. My best friend died when she was 17 but she is still and always will be my best friend

10. I passed my driving test after 8 attempts... shhh it's a secret

11. I would love to do a nail tech course although it's nothing like what I do now. 

12. I have to clean my house top to bottom if someone is coming over, even if I cleaned it the day before.

13. Bristles give me the shivers (hair brushes, sweeping brushes whatever, it's the noise)

14. I have an irregular heart beat

15. I never get excited about something until I know it really is going to happen. 

16. I have not seen my natural hair colour since I was 16

17. I have 4 scars from 2 different car accidents

18. On one of the above accidents the seatbelt didn't lock and I broke the windscreen with my head. I still have a piece of glass in my forehead, 4 years later!

19. Bad spelling and punctuation drive me loopy. 

20. I knit, not very well yet, but I try. I like the satisfaction of seeing the finished product.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jun 28, 2006)

!. I was born in Cork County, Ireland, moved to Canada when I was 3.

2. I am sooo addicted to coffee

3. My mom and dad recently moved back to Ireland, I may follow soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I have a 2 1/2 year old son named Brendan, who is my life.

5. I almost lost my son 1 year ago due to a severe asthma attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I have been doing yoga for 7 years now.

7. I jog 5 days a week.

8. I have 3 cats

9. I have a huuuuge fear of spiders, I can't even get close enough to them to kill them.

10. I HATE baths, showers only.

11. I had a c section with my son because he was breech.

12. I have this totally and embarrassingly huge crush on actor Cillian Murphy, I've seen every single movie he's done..not 1 one of my friends like him .

13. DIRTY bathroom also digust me.

14. If I find a piece of hair in my food, even my own, I cannot finish the food..I have to throw it out.

15. I am still really close friends with my first boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. I don't really like T.V. that much, I prefer to watch movies.

17. I am a vegetarian

18. My older sister died in a car accident when I was 15 and she was 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. I loove cameras and taking pictures.

 20. I love my family more than anything in this world, we are very close..but now they live so far away


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 28, 2006)

1. i was born in south korea, and adopted (by caucasian parents) at 10 months.
2. i am terrified of spiders and tomatoes.
3. i was bulimic for 3.5 years, and still struggle with weight and control issues.
4. i want to be a defense attorney.
5. i have moved 11 times in the past 4 years, mostly on my own.
6. i have lived alone since i was 17.
7. i have done drugs before. i believe its a personal choice, just be responsible. know what you're taking, how it affects you, and don't drive etc. or do anything that coulkd potentially harm OTHERS.
8. i can't leave my house without at least some eyeliner and lipgloss on.
9. i am an excellent cook, and love experimenting.
10. i LOVE the smell of cold beer. i hate the taste.
11. most people take my sarcasm and sense of humor as me being a raging bitch. 
12. i get along with my parents so much better now than i did throughout high school.
13. my grandmother has alzheimers, and my mom and i are her primary caregivers. 
14. i used to be an amateur figure skater.
15. i want to major in communications.
16. i am obsessed with hollywood, especially from the business and communications perspective. i love trade magazines (the hollywood reporter and variety).
17. i used to want to be a fashion designer, i still design frm time to time.
18. over the past 3 years, i've sold off my designer hangbag collection, which was worth several thousands of dollars. i switched my attention to mac.
19. i love just about all music. including country, lol.
20. with about 2 exceptions, i hate females. most of my friends are guys. less drama.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 28, 2006)

1. I've have my weird issue with wanting to get pregnant finally tamed by using my mac addiction as distraction. serious: when I buy less MAC I start to worry again...

2. I'm a doctorsassistent in a hospital, I sometimes think doctors are friggin dumbasses: they know their medical stuff amazingly, but some doctors have no social skills, or no idea how to organize... 

3. sometimes I go to the restroom just to pick my nose.

4. I burp harder than my bf! whoahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I'm so blessed with my boyfriend, I still wonder every now and then what amazing thing I did to deserve him.

6. when I go shopping, I allways visit burgerking to order a KINGSIZE cocacola light, and carry it with me in and out stores all afternoon, and I allways finish it!!!

7. I love eating a can of pineapple next to my regular lunch, and I wish for people to stop discussing that can every time again, yeah I know now that you find it weird!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. I'm a bitch for letting my boyfriend do the dishes, I kinda refuse to do it myself.

9. I'm so lazy, it hurts!!

10. I did henna for 4 turkish weddings on the brides henna-night,and I'm super proud of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. I like my MIL more than my own mum, because I can have a 'smart' talk with her, and I feel loved and a full person with her. I feel really guilty about not liking my mum that much, but my mum is such a dramaqueen sometimes, and doesn't know that she judge me all time. 
I also don't like my mum for defending herself when our talks go about stuff she did, instead of talking and listening to me. I wished she'd just tell me that she loves me and that sh'e proud of me.

12. I would love to have a shoe addiction but my feet are to big, I rarely fit the biggest sizes of the regular collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. I want to learn how to dance and do backflips!

14. I think I can sing a lot better than britney. In fact, I think I would easily go the next round when I go to the audition of the dutch version of american idols.

15. If I could get one cosmetic surgery for free, I'd go for a liposuction of my belly and inner thighs...

16. ...but something else I want is to get my teeth bleeched soon because that's something I can afford.

17. I have smoked lot of pot when I was youngher, and I still do it every now and then. I think alcohol is much more dangerous than pot, because alcohol is addictive and legally available everywhere, and mariuana is not. I've stopped drinking alcohol when I was working at a supermarketcounter and saw all those homeless men and women with their cheap beer. 

18. I had a penis-phobia, but I'm over it... still penisses aren't yet on my favorite bodyparts list. 

19. I'm doing weightwatchers, and I've lost 8.0kg and a bit.

20. I'm gonna do a make-up course, and try to become a MAC MUA!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_








  frickin LOVE that group! what was he like?_

 
He's really quiete and not that tall, but he's an amazing vocalist, he stepped on me too I didn't mind of course, it's Chester after all. He's not a typical ROCK STAR in my opinion, he's really laid back not too much of a party animal from what I saw back stage, and he's not snooty or like " Hey do you know who I am", he's actually a sweet guy.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 29, 2006)

.......


----------



## Pei (Jun 29, 2006)

Sanne, i love ur list! 

Verrry interesting! I'm still hmmming abt no. 18


----------



## Rank_as (Jun 29, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Sanne (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Sanne, i love ur list! 

Verrry interesting! I'm still hmmming abt no. 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahahahahahaha


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow... I'm kinda amazed that some of you ladies are so open about such private and heartbreaking stuff... I'm in awe!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 29, 2006)

^ i agree! this is an awesome thread! thanks pei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm so glad u guys feel so comfortable talking with us like this


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dizzy4tex* 
_4-I am an avid wannabe photographer (Nikon d70) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am totally *jealous*!!! Do you post your work online? Are you on flickr.com?


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's my list!  I started to think of more things as I went on, so that is why there are 23 items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.  I'm the youngest of 3 sisters.
2.  I don't act conceited or anything, but I really love myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  I have an obsession with Bruce Springsteen.
4.  I have a fear of pee wee herman, he really scares me!
5.  I'm a very picky eater.
6.  I've taken dance classes my whole life (ballet, jazz, tap, etc.), but      I hate to just dance normally in front of people.  
7.  I used to cry on the way home from vacations, I love to travel/go places.
8.  I get really cold easily so I hate having air blasting on me, unless if it's 90 degrees out or something.
9.  I've never been out of the U.S.
10.  I love to read, I'll read anything if I have nothing to read.
11.  I think the Disney channel shows/movies are incredibly cute.
12.  I think that cats and weasels are very funny.
13.  If somebody makes me laugh, I probably love them.
14.  I love cheese/milk products, but I'm lactose intolerant.
15.  I also love popcorn, and I used to eat a whole microwave bag everytime I stayed up at my grandma's.
16.  I think the Price is Right is fun, I wish I was on there.
17.  I _love when people (guys actually) sing.  As long as I like them, and it's not just annoying, that is.
18.  My dog loves when I hold her like a baby.
19.  I love to fold clothes and organize my department @ work.
20.  Deep down, I really like to be neat and organized, but I get to lazy/distracted, so you probably would not be able to tell.
21.  I have lived in the same area my whole life, but everybody (even random people) tell me that I have an accent.  I have no clue where it came from, but I have been told it is Texan, Southern, English, and many other things.  
22.  I really like to watch sports, but I get obsessed with not only the players, but the coaches too.  I have actually cheered at a baseball game everytime our third base coach was annouced, I loved him!
23.  I really enjoy board games and things like that, I would have no problem playing monopoly for hours._


----------



## Alexa (Jul 2, 2006)

1. I'm left handed

2. My mom had [SIZE=-1]Gestational Diabetes when she was pregnant with me, along with a lot of other complications. All of the doctors thought I'd be born premature and with permanent mental problems. I was born AFTER my due date and perfectly healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. My dad passed away last December, 2 days after his birthday, from liver cancer. I still beat myself up over the fact I was supposed to visit him at the hospital that day and I didn't.

4. When I was around 10, I was outside on July 4th, playing with sparklers and I dropped one that just went out on the ground. I had my shoes off and was walking over to our deck when I stepped right on the metal part! OUUUUUCH. I still have the scar on the bottom of my foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. My sister is 16 years older than me and my brother is 19 years older. 

6. My sister and my mom are my best friends.

7. I'll be 18 next March and I still haven't taken driver's ed. Everytime someone asks if I'm driving yet and I tell them, they act like I'm some freak for not driving yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. I've never been on a plane. But that will all change come July 11th!!

9. I'm hopelessly addicted to the TV show "ER". Though I haven't seen much of the past 3 seasons..the oldies are the ones I love.

10. I've only been to my fathers grave once since he passed, and I feel horrible but I can't work up the nerve to go.

11. I won't be able to graduate high school. I have severe anxiety connected with school (I was bullied non-stop since kindergarten). I tried home schooling but it wasn't right for me. I'll be getting my GED next summer, though!

12. I'm obsessed with Reese Witherspoon's movies. I pretty much know all the lines for 'Sweet Home Alabama' 'Legally Blonde'..etc.

13. I played basketball during junior high..our team came in 2nd three years in a row. I've also broken the same finger 3 times because of it.

14. My dream is to be a nurse in the ER.

15. Since 2005, 4 people I've known have died. First, my brother's neighbor, 2nd the little old lady that's lived across the street from me my entire life. She was how I wanted my grandma to be, my dad, and last, my next door neighbor, Bill. He was like an uncle to me, I'd known him my whole life. Him and my dad were best friends..he died a month or two after my dad.

16. I've never been kissed.

17. I have a 10 year old niece and an 8 year old nephew, both my sister's kids.

18. I nearly flunked out of 8th grade because of how much school I was missing. I would get so sick to my stomach thinking about it that I would just lock myself in my bathroom and refuse to leave. I was on the verge of giving myself an ulcer, as I later found out.

19. Although I listen to a lot of pop music, I have a secret love for very gothic rock type music <33

20. I take a bath nearly every night, and read for around two hours. It's the only time I can totally forget about everything and just drown myself in my books.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Sanne (Jul 2, 2006)

after reading your 20 thing... I just wanna hug you!!! (((hug!!)))


----------



## Pei (Jul 2, 2006)

Me2! Alexa has like been thru a lot!
I wish u happiness, sincerely.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 2, 2006)

me 3 (((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))) we luv u alexa


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2006)

1. I am a very forgetful oaf. I have a tendency to leave things behind e.g. in the cab etc. There was this once i almost forgot to take my bag with me out from the bus. But luckily my buddy was there with me and she reminded me

2. I wear specs most of the time as i am lazy to wear contacts :x

3. I am a sucker for any turqoise in colour

4. I am a college student. (flunked a few modules before...:x)

5. My dad passed away 1 and a half years ago due to cancer

6. Just painted my room pink in colour. Haven painted my room ever since we moved in 16 years ago

7. I don't have a cupboard to put my clothes in. I simply just hang them on a metal rack or stuff them in my plastic drawer.

8. I sleep on a wooden bed. My mattress just got thrown out because i found bed bugs in it. So now i'm sleep on the wooden board of the bed

9. I have one hidden eyelid and other single eyelid. And i hate them! It makes putting on eye make up much much harder....

10. I have a long horse face and i hate it.

11. The part i like about myself is my nose.

12. I love steak, chocolates, french fries and other junk food.

13. Although i am petite...i've a flabby stomach >.<...but i'm too lazy to do exercise

14. I hate hypocrites and backstabbers. That's why i swear i'll never go into the banking industry. I am a laid back person and i do not like to compete with others.

15. Although i like to shop with friends, i do also enjoy shopping alone

16. I do handmade jewellery when i'm in the mood.

17. I love amethyst...because it's my birthstone and i'm naturally drawn to purple gem stones.

18. I am a coward

19. I hate sports. I am a couch potato. I love surfing forums and spending time in front of the computre

20. I want to go Japan one day


----------



## Alexa (Jul 2, 2006)

i love you guys too!! :loveya:


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 2, 2006)

1. I'm 5'4
2. I'm petite with a big bum hahaha.
3. I have a violent temper and I WILL knock a bitch or two out if I'm rubbed the wrong way.
4. I've never had a pet.
5. I hate most girls. Most I've ever encountered have been jealous, conniving, back stabbing, little bitches, unless I'm proven wrong.
6. I don't have much friends, I like to do things on my own.
7. My skin and lips are my favourite features.
8. I adore Angelina Jolie.
9. I love to read.
10. I listen to all kinds of music, but I'm particulary fond of Brit Pop.
11. I have a Tamagotchi!
12. I'm supposedly talented with Photoshop (according to my Media Arts teacher) but I, sadly, don't own it.
13. I'm praticing karate and I'm currently a yellow belt.
14. I have a 6 year old brother that I live with, two sisters that are 9 and 6, and a 24 year old brother.
15. I don't like crowded places, so I avoid clubs, parties, house jams, and big events.
16. I have OCD (for real, I'm not saying it to be 'cool') and its been bothering me since I was a child. My parents don't believe in psychologist or psychiatrist and the use of pills on children (if that makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), so the problem as never been addressed.
17. Ironically, I hope to be involved in psychology when I get older.
18. I have the weirdest sense of humour and I'm cynical.
19. I adore the Boondocks.
20. I love reading celebrity gossip (damn I need a life).


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 2, 2006)

1.) I'm 31
2.) I've been divorced, twice
3.) I have no kids and don't think I ever want them. Both of my ex's wanted kids and I couldn't do it.
4.) I live with my boyfriend, for over a year now
5.) My boyfriend is perminantly in a wheelchair and I admire him dearly
6.) I'm pessimistic
7.) I read Tarot cards, and so does my mom. Her more so than me.
8.) My boyfriends mother lives with us, and it makes me feel safe
9.) I'm not finished with nursing school
10.) I've been working in healthcare for over 12 years now
11.) I'm obsessed with makeup
12.) I'm an internet junky
13.) I come off outgoing but I can be insecure because I alway worry
14.) I kept my ex husbands last name because I hated my maiden name
15.) I'm a very giving person. 
16.) I grew up poor and that effects my choices and actions now
17.) I'm the oldest child, but none of us are kids anymore
18.) My brother and sister don't have children of their own and I don't think they ever will either. 
19.) My car is 7 years old
20.) I always fold my underwear before I put it away. ALWAYS.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 3, 2006)

1.  I'm 29 yrs. old

2.  I don't work; instead, I volunteer my time at a homeless shelter for women and children.

3.  I have a dog and 2 cats

4.  I married my high school sweetheart and after 11 years we are still together 

5.  I'm so proud of my husband; he just graduated from ASU with his mechanical engineering degree...it was his dream to become an engineer and he did it

6.  I have THE BEST parents in the world

7.  I love horses and I want to own a few someday

8.  I really don't like to cook

9.  I'm obsessed with MAC makeup and whenever a new color story comes out, I'm there first thing when they open

10.  I suffer from migraines

11.  My favorite movie of all time is Legends of the Fall

12.  I love my brother-in-law as if he were my own brother

13.  I am the only child

14.  I love surfing the internet 

15.  I have a Medical Assisting diploma and I'm also a Certified Nurses Assistant

16.  I get nervous meeting new people because I always wonder what they think of me

17.  I only have a few close friends; that's all I need

18.  I'm an Aquarius

19.  I care way too much about people and I get hurt very easily

20.  I have emotions that run very deep


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 3, 2006)

Gosh this is hard,...I didnt think that it would be hard to think of 20 things about me,.. but it is.

1. I have an 11 year old son
2. I have chronic insomnia
3. I have a low self-esteem from a bad 7 year marriage to an emotionally abusive cheating husband
4. I have anger management issues,.. "I feel pretty-oh-so-pretty", which extends to road rage.
5. I am disgusted by feet,.. I would cut mine off if I didn't need them.
6. More women hit on me than men,.. which aggravates me bc I'd like to date someone,. but at least they are usually good looking women so I guess that is nice, plus I can be very intimidating to men or so I hear. But it is a little depressing.
7. I once fell up some stairs and now have mishappen upper thighs from where I landed. 
8. I have 21 piercings and 2 tattoos
9. I love anime and fantasy art
10. I have a ridiculously good memory, but not for people's names.
11. Though I have been told I am a very good karaoke singer,.. I still get scared sick each time I get up and sing.
12. I have 4 ferrets
13. I normally only wear sweet/candy/cake scented/flavored perfumes, lotions, etc with the exception of honeysuckle scented products
14. I have a very vivid imagination
15. I speak using archiac grammer/words everyday
16. I almost killed myself once,.. this precipitated my divorce.
17. I never want to get married again
18. I always wanted to have a son and a daughter but by choice will not have another child.
19. I love to go to drive in movies
20. I dislike war movies


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 
_ I WILL knock a bitch or two out if I'm rubbed the wrong way._

 

h aha ha haha


----------



## Gloriamgo (Jul 3, 2006)

*I wanna play!*

1.  I recently graduated from college (as in, within the last month) with my bachelors in Psychology/Law and Society.

2.  One of the first things I notice in people is their teeth, to the point that my friends will get me to remember who they are talking about by describing their teeth.

3.  My dad's a dentist (hence #2) and I helped open his office and have been working with him for 3 years now.  He drives me insane!

4.  I was with my ex for 5 years (since the age of 16).  I still love him.  I broke up with him though.

5.  I've been told on many many occassions by almost everyone I know that they thought I was a bitch when they first met me.

6.  When I'm in the car by myself singing along to the song on the radio, I think I'm the best singer ever, but in reality I'm horrible!

7.  I also think that I'm the best dancer in the world once I'm a little tipsy.

8.  I have known my best friend since sophomore year in high school and have never once argued with her or been mad at her.  She's my soulmate.

9.  I hate hate hate flaky people and ironically, two of my very close friends are the worst at showing up on time and showing up in general.

10.  I am very impatient with rude, inconsiderate, ignorant, or stupid people.  I just will never understand what makes them think that their actions are okay.

11.  I love shopping, it is the only thing that will make me feel truly better after a bad day/week.

12.  I go through phases (as far as my likes) and whatever phase I am in I get completely obsessed with and have to have everything of it (i'm obviously in my mac phase right now) but then lose it abruptly.

13.  My parents are divorced but you would never know it.

14.  I cuss like no one's business!  F**k is my favorite word to use, in all of it's forms.

15.  I consider myself to be a very good judge of character.  My friends do too, one even has me meet her boyfriends before it gets too serious...I've always been right about them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

16.  I LOVE BEING RIGHT, and I will let you know it.

17.  I always have to correct people when they pronounce something wrong and I HATE to be corrected if I ever do.

18.  I have a dog named coco, she's half shar-pei, half lab and the sweetest thing ever!

19.  I love music, especially R&B.

20.  I cry really easily...even over commercials!

21.  (I forgot this one!!)  I was born in El Salvador and came to CA when I was 5.  We (my mom, bro, and me) only came to visit my dad who was working here but were unable to go back when we were supposed to due to some type of war going on there.  I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE ASSUME THAT I'M MEXICAN or that I speak Mexican!!  I have nothing against Mexican people, only people that are ignorant enough to think that all spanish-speaking people are mexican.  I HAVE gotten into many arguments with people over this!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 3, 2006)

edited, nvmd.


----------



## fabulousabfab86 (Jul 3, 2006)

1. My middle name is nicole, my parents were not too creative naming me lol.
2. I am a natural blonde, but i have brown eyes, I am part of only 1 percent of the population. 
3. My blood type is A pos.
4. I am welsh, irish, german, scottish, and english...lets just say i am an anglo celtic mutt haha.
5. I speak French, Spanish, and English and I am currently learning hebrew.
6. I am a devout Catholic.
7. I have an albino cat named casper.
8. I have a hormone disease called PCOS, please ladies look it up and be informed, you may have it too. 
9. I am deathly allergic to spiders, and have the medic bracelet to prove it.
10. My boyfriend is from england, and yes he has an accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. I work for the City of Los Angeles
12. Make up is a hobby i picked up when i was younger and realised i couldnt draw 
13. I collect barbie dolls (laugh now, i have one that could put me thru college lol)
14. My favorite food is Mexican...mmm Mexican food
15. My favorite show is the Simpsons, and has been nearly my whole life.
16. I have 8 frogs
17. I wear sunblock from head to toe every single day
18. I am an Aries
19. I am a native angeleno...most people can not say they're native to los angeles lol.
20. I drive a VW bug


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Gosh this is hard,...I didnt think that it would be hard to think of 20 things about me,.. but it is.

 I have a low self-esteem from a bad 7 year marriage to an emotionally abusive cheating husband_

 
I can totally relate to this and been there. Still trying to heal myself.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 5, 2006)

1. i didn't get my license until i was 18 (i turn 19 in october!)
2. i've been with my BF for almost 3 years (it'll be 3 years in november ♥)
3. i'm half chinese & half polish
4. i couldn't survive without the internet...
5. i ♥ animals.
6. i'm an pre-nursing student.
7. i have unhealthy paranoia and anxiety
8. i'm addicted to bubble tea 
9. you would think that i don't eat very often but really, i do.
10. i was never into makeup until NOW and even now i still don't wear it everyday.  xD
11. i ♥♥♥ sushi - especially sashimi! - and i could eat it allllllll day if i wanted to. 
12. i tend to have road rage...
13. i drive an '00 honda civic
14. i guarantee you that i'll hate any condiment that you can think - EXCEPT for soy sauce.
15. i will still be your friend even if you walk all over me
16. both of my pinkies are crooked
17. i'm obsessed with dane cook.
18. i have a brother that is 6 years older than me.
19. i'm addicted to animal planet. =D
20. i have a petite figure (5'2", 107lbs. and a size 34A chest) with a large ass.  (it's not THAT big but in comparison to my whole body it is) =/


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

1-i love online shopping
2-i'm trinidad/tobagoian no jamaican
3-i love history and historical buildings
4-i love reading books a bout genocide
5-i can be very superficial at times
6-i've only regretted one decision in my life
7-i'm the eldest
8-i love toast
9-ilove shopping online
10-my dream is to be a masseuse and move to europe
11-i love european men (because they're hot)
12-i'm an extremely random person
13-the only time i usually get along with girls is if i'm working with them
14-i buy alot of things that i don't need
15-i've only dated caucasian men
16-i love cats...correction...i only love my cats
17-i'm a sex fiend
18-i wish i was taller i'm only 5'6
19-i can't wait to move out and buy furniture
20-i just got promoted


----------



## cloverette (Jul 5, 2006)

1- i'm 27 & don't look forward to turning 30
2- i was born in canada, but lived in saudi arabia, germany, usa, and england
3- english was my first language, although my parents are both non-native-english-speakers (but speak it fluently)
4- i have a "unique" accent when i speak english- people can never guess where i'm from
5- i have 2 sisters- both younger
6- i have no grandparents left
7- i'm vegetarian
8- i'm addicted to cheese & chocolate (not together, though!)
9- i love trying different kinds of food (at home & in restaurants)
10- had my first kiss when i was 19... with a girl
11- until the beginning of this year i had only kissed 3 people in my life- within two months, this increased to 8
12- my 5-yr relationship just ended a few months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & i'm in a new relationship with my best friend, whom i've known for over 10 years- it all happened sooo quickly... still processing!
13- i'm very sensitive & give up friendships too easily
14- i'm a semi-perfectionist 
15- i have a tendency to feel claustrophobic & paranoid, and am sometimes a hypochondriac
16- i have a wild imagination
17- i have a an eye for detail & a VERY good photographic memory
18- i had latin for three years & LOVED it!
19- i've been addicted to the internet for about 11 years
20- i am so damn slow in everything i do & always late (work, parties etc.)

lol, i sound like a geek! but i'm actually very girlie


----------



## kimmy (Jul 5, 2006)

i love this thread.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 6, 2006)

What a good idea for a post!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this topic!

20 Things about me....

1. I seriously dislike driving on the freeway
2. I adore the rain in Seattle
3. I CAN'T STAND mean people (seriously what is the point of being mean?)
4. The current "love of my life" is my cat Coach.  I really think he is the perfect man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. My younger sister is getting married in May to someone I had the biggest secret crush on in high school! (Neither of them know it!)
6. I was president of my college sorority 
7. I don't see what the big deal is with my space
8. I love all animals but fish & birds sometimes freak me out
9. I really want to go to FIT in New York City for my masters 
10. I am currently doing Weight Watchers & have lost 30 lbs!
11. Nothing is more important to me than having strong relationships with my friends & family
12. I dislike when people talk on cell phones in resturants
13. I love going to the library
14. Diet coke is a serious addiction for me
15. I wish that I could be a "high roller" in Vegas just once
16. I can't wait to fall in love again 
17. My best friend & I have the same first and middle name
18. I love movie popcorn
19. I tend to be very liberal & love learning about different peoples views
20.  I love reading gossip magazines & know way too much about celebs!

Thanks for taking the time to get to know me!  I have really enjoyed reading all of yours!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 6, 2006)

1.I hate hate hate the Brown louis vitton bags. they remind me of old women
2. i hate the sound of people blowing their nose
3. i like to cook for people
4. I hate the taste of beer
5.i cry easily
6.im a daddys girl he lives 150 miles away from me
7. I lived in seattle for ONE month and moved back because i coudlnt stand being away from my dad and dog.
8.I now share a room with my 14 year old brother at my moms house, i should have stayed in seattle
9.I met my boyfriend on AOL, then in real life at the movies. I ran my car into a tree in the parking lot.. (no damage was done but it was embarassing)
10. I treat my dog like hes a child. and everyone points it out and thinks im a freak
11. I love re-doing my myspace profile weekly. 
12.my boyfriends mom dislikes me because im chubby (she wants him with a slim blonde girl.. im a chubby brunette) .
13. I have extremly bad road rage. 
14. I ran my first car, a volkswagen Jetta.. Into the back of a brand new Caddillac.when i was 18
15.0n jan 1 2006 I broke my leg in several places AT a hospital.. going to visit my grandma. 
16.when i was 6 i got bit by a dog and had several stitches.
17.i love going to car shows with my dad.
18. I was involved in a car accident that shut down a major freeway interchange in Los Angeles.... it also involved a semi truck .. oops ..
19.Im extremley forgetful
20. I am jobless. and bored out of my mind at the moment


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 6, 2006)

I keep on thinking of like 50 more things that I could list now that I've read other peoples, but I'll just list some what I agree with on all of your lists, I just mentioned which things really stood out when I read them tonight, if I put down anything else you'll think I'm writing a book.

MxAxC-_ATTACK:  Quote:

  1.I hate hate hate the Brown louis vitton bags. they remind me of old women  
 
hahahaha, that is really funny to me, I have thought that myself sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that sounds like something I would say too

coachkitten:  Quote:

  18. I love movie popcorn  
 
 me too! I could eat that all the time and not get sick of it!

THE ANTHEM:  Quote:

   10. i HATE ice in my drinks.  
 
  ahhhh! I can not stand it either, it annoys the heck out of me!

Kels823:  Quote:

  20. Im very happy to have found this website.  
 
 yes, I feel the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glittergoddess27:  Quote:

  12. I have 4 ferrets
10. I have a ridiculously good memory, but not for people's names.  
 
 that is so _sweet_, haha I enjoy ferrets/weasels 8) 
and I remember all kinds of stuff, like I'll remember all kinds of details about what happened on random days years ago

Alexa:  Quote:

  7. I'll be 18 next March and I still haven't taken driver's ed. Everytime someone asks if I'm driving yet and I tell them, they act like I'm some freak for not driving yet 
18. I nearly flunked out of 8th grade because of how much school I was missing. I would get so sick to my stomach thinking about it that I would just lock myself in my bathroom and refuse to leave. I was on the verge of giving myself an ulcer, as I later found out. 
15. Since 2005, 4 people I've known have died.  
 
Don't worry dear, I have never taken drivers ed, and I didn't get my permit until I was almost 18.  I'v had it for 2 years so far, I took the test once, and only got through ten minutes, I didn't make it past parallel parking.  My best friend, who is 20 already does not even have her permit yet, and one of my really good friends (close to best) has had her permit for 3 years.  We do everything together most of the time (not at the moment, but that's another story), so we need to driven everywhere.  

I missed _a lot_ of high school too; I used to get migraines and I would get dreadful stomaches a lot (I ended up having an ulcer, and I used to have acid reflux), it really is amazing that I didn't have to redo anything.  I didn't even mind school too much (not that I loved it or anything, but who does love everything about it?), but I did get bored sometimes, I hated when I would have classes where we would constantly do nothing, it annoyed me to have like an hour that would be absolutely pointless

I had 4 people that I knew die within a 4 month period, it was very sad to go the funeral home so often. I'm truly sorry to hear about everyone you have recently lost as well hun


----------



## Renee (Jul 7, 2006)

*Love this topic!*

It's so cool to learn about you all!
1.The job I have now is my first job.
2.I teach first grade.
3.I'm allergic to most fruits and veggies.
4.I was anorexic for 4 years before I got pregnant with my son.
5. I diet constantly but am never satisfied.
6.I hate the summer and wish I lived in Maine!
7.My fiance proposed to me in the middle of his heart attack!
8. I have never tried any drugs.
9.I love big , fat marshmallows.
10. I can eat chocolate everyday!
11.I love Morrissey!
12.I have 3 tattoos.
13. Only Marilyn Monroe pictures hang in my house.
14.I am obsessed with not getting wrinkles.
15.I have over 60 perfumes.
16.I love dirty martinis.
17.I have loved makeup since I watched my mom put on cake liner in the 70's.
18.I have to get my nails done every 2 weeks ,without fail.
19.I have over 1,000 CD's.
20.I can't go to bed with dishes in the sink.
WOW! I just decided that I'm really strange!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 
_1. I seriously dislike driving on the freeway_

 
ME TOO...the highway scares me.  i've actually only driven on it twice and that was during my in-cars...i haven't gone on it since i got my license and i've had it for almost a year now (which isn't *THAT* long but still).  >=/


----------



## Leanne (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a great idea for a thread. Its really interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I am the youngest in my group of friends

2. I've been dying my hair since I was 9. And it's been dyed every colour except green and black. Kind of scary, considering i'm only 14. 

3. We have to wear school uniforms & I hate looking the same as everyone else. Which explains #2.

4. I've been to get my ears pierced 6 times, but only actually had it done twice. 

5. I LOVE Going to see my favourite bands play live, I've been going to concerts religiously for about 3 years now. 

6. I've only ever been to 2 other countries except England; Spain & America. 

7. I don't eat red meat, fish or anything that contains gelatine or animal renet (sp?)

8. I don't cry often, (which is why my mum used to call me a 'wet fish' LOL) 

9. I'm addicted to caffeine

10. I have the biggest fear of any kind of bugs/insects but LOVE every other kind of animal

11. I have absolutely NOTHING in common with my Dad, so we usually end up talking about mobile phones. 

12. I don't speak to ANYONE on my dads side of the family, since a falling out on Christmas day 6 years ago. 

13. I would LOVE to go to London and I hate the fact that I've never been to the capital of my own country before. 

14. I have three 'passions' in my life; Makeup, Music & South Park. I've been shouted at for talking about each of them too much in the past week alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. I'm quite petite, (5ft1", 102 lbs) but I have huge thighs. 

16. I was a huge baby (almost 9lbs when I was born).

17. The lead singer of one of my favourite bands recognised me & my friend last year. Probably because we followed them around obsessively for 10 months. 

18. I'm an 'eyebrow fiend' (or so I've been told, haha) and hate when people have ungroomed eyebrows. 

19. I hate arguments with/between my friends. 

20. I don't have much self disipline, and I spend my money before I even get it. (Mostly on MAC hehe)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 9, 2006)

Love this thread! thanks Pei! 

1. I am a full-blooded Korean, but people often mistake me for: Cambodian, Thai, Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, Filipino, or a mix of any of those ethnicities. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I, too, have extremely low self-esteem. I always beat myself over everything because I'm so performance driven.

3. I have a passion for singing. I might not be great, but I have sung in my church's youth praise team. I hope to join a band one day (or start my own) and be the lead vocals.

4. I'm a HUGE fan of music (especially Belle and Sebastian) and independent artists. I'm constantly looking for new artists to listen to! I also love to music swap. (Although I'm guilty of downloading music), I'm always up for advertising the artists I love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I had played 5-6 years of classical piano and I quit because I hated practicing. I regret it deeply now, because I become envious whenever I hear amazing jazz pianists. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I'm a good student, but a HORRIBLE test taker. My gpa is high, but my standardized test score are CRAP.

7. I have an obsession with T-shirts. Solid, patterned, whatever. I love them! I have over 30 of them sitting around in my closet.

8. I am extremely self conscious about myself. Some things that contribute to this lack of confidence include: eczema scars on legs, eczema on FACE =(, lack of natural brows, etc.

9. I used to be extremely depressed because of my weight. I'd always be teased that I had anorexia or bulimia simply because I wouldn't gain weight, no matter HOW MUCH I'd eat. For a while, I attempted to force myself to gain weight, by eating all the fatty foods that existed! Cakes, ice cream, soda, disgusting processed foods, etc.

10. I am extemely quiet and reserved in front of people I don't know, but loud, obnoxious, and hyperactive in the presence of my friends! 

11. People usually perceive me as a cold and heartless person (their first impression). They claim that I look "dark" when I don't smile.

12. Call me sick, but I find myself to be fascinated with serial killers, cannibalism, and infamous psychos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. I'm not much of a movie person. I haven't seen a movie at the theaters since 5 years ago.

14. When I was younger, people would think that my dad was my older brother  

15. I am fluent in English, Korean, and can speak 4 years of Spanish and basic conversational French. 8) 

16. Sushi is my favorite food. I am very anal about what is considered sushi and what isn't. (i.e., many people mistakenly call kimbab sushi. Kimbab is actually a Korean dish.)

17. Stress is my worst enemy. It'll bring me down the the lowest, of the lows. Other than my weight problem, I also was severley (sp?) depressed with my life esp. during the ages between 14-17. I'm 17 right now, going to be 18 in 5 months, and am still struggling with this depression. I hated my life, my family, and my friends. I'd cry every single day/night. The cause of this unhappiness is still unknown, but I'm assuming it has something to do with my parents' deep influence on myself in my early years.

18. I carry Vaseline, Rosebud salve, or any type of petroleum jelly with me EVERYWHERE I GO. I feel so vulnerable without it.

19. I have naturally curly hair, which is a rare case for most Asians. In fact, I hate my natural hair so I get it chemically straightened (lasts 6 months) twice a year. Haven't seen my natural hair since 4 years ago. LOL

20. I hate cleaning my room, but I like to clean other places like my workplace, friends' rooms, school bathrooms!! (secretly) hahaa


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_16. Sushi is my favorite food. I am very anal about what is considered sushi and what isn't. (i.e., many people mistakenly call kimbab sushi. Kimbab is actually a Korean dish.)_

 

LOl i totally get what ur saying about the Kimbab, lol


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 10, 2006)

Here goes:

1.  I have a BA and 2 master's degrees (and a big student loan to pay off!).  I was a marriage/family therapist for 10 years before chucking it all and going to work for MAC.  I am freelancing now and am also a SAHM.

2.  I am not good with dealing with death because I haven't had many losses in my life, but my parents are getting up there in age and I am terrified of the idea that they're going to die.

3.  I have always wanted a daughter (but I love my sons to death!!).  I also have a male dog, cat and fish, and two nephews!

4.  I always wanted a sister (but ended up with 2 brothers!)

5.  I HATE to drive.

6.  I am not a big fan of ice cream.

7.  I am, however, a huge candy junkie!!

8.  I run, and have done several marathons and triathlons.

9.  You will never catch me with unpolished nails...ever!

10.  I have been married for 13 years (second marriage).  I get along very well with my ex-husband and his wife (she and I go out together).

11.  I am terrified of cockroaches.  I can handle anything (snakes, mice, spiders, etc), but not roaches.

12.  I love big dogs...the bigger, the better.

13.  I want to get a tattoo, but I want my son to design it for me.

14.  I love dance music (especially obscure 80's Italian disco).

15.  I don't like flashy, materialistic people.  I also dislike liars and hypocrites.

16.  When my kids graduate from HS, I want to sell my house and move to the islands to run a little restaurant on the beach somewhere!

17.  My dream house would have a view of the mountains or the ocean.

18.  I should have studied art when I got out of high school (I am going back to school yet again to get my art degree...and to add to my student loan!

19.  I am obsessed with lipgloss.

20.  I have the crappiest memory on earth.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_LOl i totally get what ur saying about the Kimbab, lol_

 
hahahaha i remember back in elementary school, when my umma would pack me kimbab, all the non koreans would be like "omg i loooooove sushi, can i have some?" 

LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_hahahaha i remember back in elementary school, when my umma would pack me kimbab, all the non koreans would be like "omg i loooooove sushi, can i have some?" 

LOL_

 



LOl its so funny to hear that...... Man i luv korean food, had soem Kimchi Jigea last night....YUMMERS
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     I try to cook korean food every now and then.   both my kids love it too,


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 10, 2006)

yay!  My turn!

1.  The only vegetable I ever eat are raw carrots and I hate fruits.  Yup, can't stand ANY OF IT.
2.  As a consummate Crown Royal/Coke drinker, I SERIOUSLY look down on boys who drink "foo foo" mixed drinks.  Personally, some guy who rather drink a lava flow or something prissy like that doesn't have the balls to hang with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  I'm a Social Service Assistant for Nursing Home Without Walls.  Try saying that five times fast.  
4.  I love anime, but only certain ones.  
5.  I can live on nigiri sushi-- and only nigiri sushi.
6.  In addition to #5, I only hate nori because I don't want black sh*t between my teeth.  Other than that, I'll eat it.
7.  Red Bull, Xenadrine, Zipfizz-- anything that makes me hyper, I'll try.  I like hyper
8.  I am Japanese/Okinawan.  No, they are not the same thing.  One is hairier than the other .  No, don't try to convince me differently because it AIN'T GONNA WORK.
9.  I can't stand stink people.  If you smell bad, don't try to talk to me because I will walk away to get you a bar of soap.  
10. I don't drink soda except for my Crown and Coke because of the fact that I hate carbonation.  In fact, the only reason that I'll take the Coke in there is because the Crown kills the carbonation in the coke.  
11. I hate sharing.  Chalk it up to being the only girl in my family, but there is a very select few that I'll share with on this whole planet.
12. I love getting prissed up, but I'm more tomboyish than anything else.  
13. I love the fact that my dog is possessive.  Granted, it's not fun when my girlfriends come in, but when the Evil Aunty comes-- hell, yeah.
14. I have an Evil Aunty (tm).  B*tch called me fat (I'm 5'1" and was 97 lbs. at the time) and I hated her ever since.
15. I like the fact that while my dog is possessive, my boyfriend isn't.  The last thing that I'd ever want is a guy who'd get all snarly over the fact that I'm friends with guys.
16. I love cheese, especially mizithra, extra sharp cheddar and asiago.
17. I've had three concussions on the same side of the head.
18. The day after my boyfriend and I became exclusive, I got in a major car accident (which resulted in concussion #3)
19. About 90% of the world's population cannot say my last name properly.
20. I get VERY irritated when I see girls with the kanji for love tattooed on them.  That's MY middle name ("ai") and I don't share (see number 11)



That was fun!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_yay!  My turn!

8.  I am Japanese/Okinawan.  No, they are not the same thing.  One is hairier than the other .  No, don't try to convince me differently because it AIN'T GONNA WORK.
20. I get VERY irritated when I see girls with the kanji for love tattooed on them.  That's MY middle name ("ai") and I don't share (see number 11)_

 
LOL YOU ARE HILARIOUS!


----------



## Pei (Jul 11, 2006)

*Theleopardcake*, Huggggsss~
You're a wonderful girl to be honest.
Think for urself always. Force urself to cheer up and think happy all the time. I wish u all the best and sincerely care for u. PM when u need someone to talk to. 

With love,
Pei


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 12, 2006)

oooh these are so interesting

(1) I'm blind in one eye, It's been like that since I was born, and it can't fixed with laser surgery or anything, and it dawned on me the other week, I don't actually know why I'm blind which is kind of bizzare.

(2) I've had two operations in my life, one when I was about 5 after my brother hit me around the head with a lego house and it got infected, and the second on my eye, because it was majorly wonky, I had stitches in my eye and whenever I told any they thought it was really cool/gross 

(3) I have a phobia of wasps and bees, I've never been stung. I was sunbathing the other day and a wasp landed on me, I cried for half an hour.

(4) My mum is my best friend ever, I love her more than anything and tell her everything! 

(5) I've just finished my a levels and hopefully I'll be going to university to study Accounting in September.

(4) My biggest dream is to travel the world, I'm going to do it once I've graduated. I keep a travel log with details on sll the countries and places I want to visit.

(5) Once I start enjoying a tv show I have to watch EVERY episode, buffy, lost, house, greys anatomy, prison break, desperate housewives and csi but to name a few.

(6) My dad got cancer (hodgkins lymphoma) about 6 years ago, he recovered but now he might have skin cancer, it sucks. We get the results in 6 days, but I'll be on holiday.

(7) I love to try different alcoholic beverages! I'm a brilliant cocktail mixer. I love malibu, amaretto and wine.

(8) I broke my toe and now its really wonky, people always notice it.

(9) The right side of my body is pretty useless, my right eye doesn't work and my right arm sucks too, I can't write, or throw or do funky hand movements with it.

(10) I've been really light blonde and almost jet black, and everything in between. My current hair colour is probably my favourite, but I loved my red hair too.

(11) I don't really like it when other people take photos, one of my eyes opens more than the other and when anyone else takes pictures it always looks more apparent.

(12) I'm more intelligent than people think on first impressions, my teacher said if there was one thing he could tell someone about me it would be 'she's smarter than she looks'. 

(13) I hate any kind of discrimination, it really makes my blood boil. I can't bare to spend more than ten minutes in a room with my 80yr old aunt, I hate having to bite my tongue when she spouts some racist, homophobic rubbish.

(14) I sometimes get really angry and feel like I'm going to explode, I hate it when I try to have an intelligent discussion with someone, mainly my dad, and they just take the piss, it makes me want to scream or cry.

(15) I hate taking to hairdressers while I'm having my hair done, it makes me feel uncomfortable

(16) My favourite foods ever are tinned mackeral and frozen grapes, but not together obviously.

(17) I lost my virginty at a party on the living room floor whilst drunk (I only told my mum and three friends, and obviously the lad, I'm not proud of it)

(18) Between the ages of 15-17 I used to go clubbing/parties and get really drunk, I'd do silly things, a lot of them I regret now, and spend the next day with my head down the toilet. I don't drink much anymore.

(19) I go on my first ever holiday without my mum and dad on Sunday. I'm going to a greek island called crete with 5 friends.

(20) I love to people watch, I could sit all day and watch people go by, listen to their conversations, when bus drivers pass each other and wave it makes me smile.


----------



## Eoraptor (Jul 13, 2006)

Hope you ladies don't mind me barging in here.  But this looks like a fun community to join, and what better way than to list off random facts about myself.

1. I'm male. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I'm very tall - 6'1".
3. I used to have a full beard and mustache (makeup looked terrible on me then- ha!).
4. I know more about dinosaurs than anyone else in my state, and want to be a professional paleontologist.
5. I have a continuing goal to become ever more feminine.
6. I'm very lazy and procrastinatory, which doesn't help this goal.
7. I'm straight and single.
8. tsukiyomi told me about this fabulous website.
9. My favorite food is king crab.
10. I love Avril Lavigne and Evanescence.
11. I trust people too easily.
12. I'm on a diet to get down to at least 180 pounds (191 now), and hopefully less.
13. I'm shy around guys if I have a lot of makeup on.
14. I work at a pizza place and a museum.
15. I have a black short-hair cat named Little One.
16. I keep my nails painted, but have never had a professional manicure.
17. My fave color is lilac.
18. I love flowers, and want a butterfly tattoo surrounded by flowers in my lower back (but I've been too chicken to get it yet).
19. I try really hard to please my friends.
20. I want to become a makeup expert.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh! I wanna join in!

1: I am the most lazy & selfish person when it comes to running my home (really not a good habit, and am trying to fix it!), but professionally i'm so driven it scares people lol

2: I met my fiance on the internet when I was 17, i met up with him in London 3 weeks after we started chatting and i kinda never left. Freaked my mom out though... We're still together after 4 years and still going strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3: I hate my dad. Ever since my parents got divorced i started to hate him with a passion because he is the most selfish person i know and ruined my little sister's mind by leading her on and then dropping her like a brick way to many times...

4:  I love my family. My fiance, mum, stepdad and little sister mean the world to me. It freaked me out when i felt out of control when my sis tried to kill herself, when my mom was over stressed and almost had a breakdown, I was in london and had no time or money to go back and help them...

5: I LOVE bread... lol I love freshly baked bread and could eat it plan without toppings. Very bad habit, not exactly good for dieting :S I wish my fav food was ice cream or something, atleast you get sick of eating that after a small bowl full lol!

6: I have the craziest and sweetest cat, Sheba. She never 'grew' up from being a kitten. Always playful and loving to ANYONE who walks in the house. She would jump and attack your feet when your walking just to get your attention.

7: I always feel older then i actually am, always have. Never understood why other 'teenagers' liked to waste time, get drunk and do drugs just for the sake of it. 

8: I don't drink alcohol, and if i do its only a glass of Red Square. I despise people who get Drunk. It's the most useless thing you could do. I don't go near anyone who's drunk or tipsy to the point when they act like morons. Seriously, i would walk away, ignore them or tell them off regardless of who they are (friends, family, strangers, clients, etc)

9: I quit smoking 4 years ago after having smoked for 3 years.  Was a light smoker, but hey, better not to to smoke at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now i hate the smell of cigarete smoke. Can't stand it, never really understood why i started in the first place...

10: My business is my passion. Doing henna and make-up as a job only came along as an accident. Now i can't think of doing anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11: I'm a jack of all trades kind of person. I am very very handy with my hands and am very creative. Although its a great 'skill', but it's a curse at the same time. i pick  things up quickly, get creative ideas and i start them, but never quitte finish them because another idea popped up that i jsut had to do lol

12: I designed my own website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13: I'm overweight a dnot proud of it. Only recently i started to feel bad about it, but it never bothered me before.

14: I spend way to much money and am a complete idiot when it comes to handling money. I'm sooo happy that my fiance takes care of that for me and screams at me whenever i go over the line. 

15: I want to travel again. After my 2 month trip to Indian and nepal iwant to o back and finish my trek i started in nepal (but couldnt finish because i got headaches when we got higher and higher)
I want to see the world, pick little things along the way... Oh well, maybe in a couple of years when the business is firmly set up lol

16: I'm very calm and laid back, i don't get stressed out unless its a very serious situation. 

17: My pain threshold is very low lol. I can't inflict physical pain on others (human or animal) it makes me physically sick to even concider doing it. i don't accept abuse, one slap and i'm out of there. Even though i have a tattoo, i was in excusiation pain for 45 minutes and the tattoo guy did a terrible job, there is no way i'm going to get it fixed lol.

18: I never liked living in Holland and nothing will convince me to ever live there again, am not a big fan of London either lol. But would love to live in the country, and just zoom around in a car to get to clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19: I don't drive, desperatly need to get my drivers license. Am pretty much an expert on public transport lol

20: I'm happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How many people can really say that they are really happy?


----------



## Katura (Jul 20, 2006)

1- I'm secretly a huge huge geek...

2- I have a thing for brown eyes, not blue or green...

3- I'm a suchi addict, esp eel!!!

4- I get stir crazy living in one palce for too long. (Born in cali 14 years, lived in texas for a year, and then Maryland...I plan to keep going)

5- I LOVE playing the Sims or Sims 2....geeky...even worse, I've been known to make my own clothes/makeup styles for the game...

6- My favorite colors are red and white.

7- I'm a car girl, In love with Mustangs, but anything that runs under a 13.5 on the quarter mile has got me. 

8- I sort my M&M's...and eat the brown ones first.

9- I've been known to eat two double cheese burgers, fires, chicken nuggets, and a milkshake all in one sitting....gross I know.

10- I love tattoos, I think they are the most wonderful expressions of personality ever. I love looking at peoples tattoos.

11- Piercings...are a turn on. If I were a droid, I would be turned on. haha

12- I work for the government as of right now. I just got a new job offer thoough!

13- The first thing I look for in the opposite sex is their posture. And I'm 100% serious.

14- I've been a dancer all my life, ballet is my passion.

15- I'm a bookworm, if you put anything in front of me, I'll read it.

16- I've got a little brother who's almost a foot taller than me...and I'm 5'2...

17- I like to lay on the couch and be lazy with my boyfriend. It's comforatable! haha

18- I lived on Easy Street the first 14 years of my life! Seriously....my address was 43820 Easy Street...in LAncaster CA!

19- I have the same initials as my brother...KES. and yes, S stands for Smith, plain compared to my first name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20- I was a girlscout and my dad was my troop leader. He was the best!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 24, 2006)

Here goes;


My right arm is 1" longer than my left arm.  I don't swim round in circles though which must be due to the fact my right breast is about half a cup size larger than my left breast which creates more drag on that side. 
My Myers-Briggs Type Indicator is INTP.  The I stands for Introvert.  Almost nobody has ever seen me angry or excited.  I guess I'm just weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love travel and in the past five years bave visited the USA about 40 times for work and pleasure.  In December 2004, I flew from Atlanta to London via Miami, went straight from Heathrow airport to one of my favourite restaurants for lunch (see 5.) and was back on a plane later that day to New York just for the weekend.  Luckily I don't get jetlag. 
I live half a mile from the Wimbledon tennis courts and even closer to Wimbledon Common which makes me a Womble.  There is no such place as WimbleTon.  It's WimbleDon.  With a D that sounds like a D. 
Too many friends of mine run or own very good restaurants and they are always feeding me.  I am currently about 30 pounds overweight as a result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Being on first name terms with the staff does mean I can get a table whenever I want though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to drive ambulances and teach Advanced Life Support Courses.  Favourite events included providing medical cover for equestrian events and ice hockey matches. 
Once upon a time I had an explosives licence (for legitimate purposes!).  I was 17 at the time.  It's amazing what the police will let you have if you smile at them nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been on the internet since 1989 and am a bit of a geek.  My newest computer is a Pentium II with a 400MHz processor running Windows NT Server 4. Woo!!! The _speed_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't yet have a portable CD, minidisc or MP3 player either.  Instead, I rely on my trusty Sony Walkman cassette. 
The first college at university that I attended was founded in about 1227 which makes it 779 years old.  I think it still has some of the original staff. 
The carbon dating results have come back from the lab and I am officially ancient too.  It seems I was born at a very young age in 1966 (_you_ do the maths!).  In what is now a mental hospital. 
I briefly met Princess Diana and other members of the British royal family before she split up with Charles.  She was much taller than any of the other royals, possibly due to better breeding. 
I'm asexual and still a virgin.  I have no interest in having sex with men, women, animals, vegetables or electrically operated kitchen gadgets (battery _or_ mains powered) 
I'm a bit of a culture vulture and love to go to see theatre shows, musicals, ballet, opera and films as well as art galleries and museums.  I've seen Chicago the musical twice on stage in London and once in New York.  I think it's way better than the film version. 
I am useless at any sport that involves balls (no matter what shape or size or whether they are kicked, hurled, swatted, poked or bounced).  I'm OK on rollerblades and ice skates though. 
I drink a lot of coffee.  In fact, used to drink 32 espresso shots every day (as 8 grande quad lattes).  I once made the mistake on an early trip to the USA of thinking that "half and half" was what we Brits call semi-skimmed milk (it's about half way between full fat milk and no fat milk).  I ordered (and drank) a quadruple shot grande latte made entirely with half and half.  I'm now learning American so won't have the same problem in the future. 
I am addicted to Eggs Benedict (see 5.) and have favourite restaurants that serve it in Chicago, Atlanta, Oxford, New York, London and San Diego.  I walked one day for 8 miles in Oxford trying to find a restaurant that served Eggs Benedict before I struck lucky.  I haven't _quite_ mastered the art of making Hollandaise sauce at home yet. 
In 1984 (you see, I _told_ you I was old!) I designed and helped to build a raft for the town's annual charity raft race on the Thames.  It was built on an ancient Greek theme and had an impressive looking catapult with a six foot long arm to fire bags of flour at other rafts.  Sadly, the mechanism was less than perfect and we kept hitting the front two members of our own crew with flour.   We were the slowest raft by a long way but won the "silliest raft" prize. 
Other than parking tickets, I have never been stopped or ticketed for any traffic offence since I passed my driving test back in 1983.  This is inspite of driving through red lights and grossly exceeding the speed limit on numerous occasions (See 6.) 
I'm not particularly observant when I'm walking around and often pass people I know without even seeing them.  I have been known to walk into (and apologise to) both waxwork models (at Madame Tussauds) and even lamp posts. 
I have never even tried a cigarette in my life and won't.  I do drink but have never ended up out of control or unable to remember what happened the next day.  The bar staff at the hotel where I stay in Atlanta call me "Margarita" for some strange reason


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Jul 24, 2006)

1. I am a great cook and think this is because I just love cooking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I am a shoe junkie.

3. When the new issue of InStyle magazine comes out, I'll get it, grab some snacks and go back to bed to religiously read it.

4. I do believe in marriage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I'm a specialist for cannibalism and human sacrifices (are you scared now?).

6. Languages I know: German, English, French, Turkish, Persian. And Latin.

7. I think a hot bubble bath it the most relaxing thing ever.

8. Besides neck massages, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. When I went to Iran this past spring, I had to call my grandparents every week to prove I was still alive.

10. I only wear yellow gold.

11. I hate my natural haircolor (a really ugly dirty dark blonde).

12. I've bought Humid e/s three times because I just love it in the pot and gave it away after one or two uses because it looks just horrible on me. I hope I've learnt my lesson!

13. I've had long hair most of my life.

14. I'm 3/8 German, 1/8 French and 1/2 Latin American (1/2 of this Native). Doesn't really show in my outer appearance, though.

15. I just got the huge J.Lo behind.

16. I'm 5'5" and the shortest in my family besides my grandma.

17. I prefer cats over dogs.

18. I hate smoking and doubt I'd ever kiss a smoker.

19. I am easily taken by beautiful words...must be my occupation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I am neither sentimental nor really emotional.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 24, 2006)

1). I am originally from North Carolina

2). I LOVE The Smashing Pumpkins

3). I was raised by my Grandparents

4). I met Billy Corgan

5). I moved to Austria to be with my Husband

6). I agreed to marry a man that I had never met in person before. 

7). My favorite song is "Soma"

8). I won FAME National Talent competition when I was 13 along with my clogging partner "Tid"

9). I failed Algebra 1A three times in a row.

10). My first name is Christina

11). But I go by Chrissy

12). I get called Christine, Christy and Casey A LOT!!!

13). I love picked oakra

14). I've performed at Disney World, Universal Studios and been on A&E

15). Alltough I am right handed, I open doors with my left hand

16). I didn't meet my Mom until I was 12

17). I don't drink. Only had alcohol once and I hated it

18). I used to work in Insurance

19). I am spiritual, not religious

20). I broke my arm riding a bike


----------



## joraye (Jul 25, 2006)

*Time to spill my guts.*

Time to spill my guts.

1.  I am a geek. I fix computers for a living, I'm a technology intern for the NASA Space Grant, and I love everything about technology and what it has to offer for our future.

2.  I am a budding photographer.  I just can't figure out my relatively nice camera's settings (despite #1) and think a nicer digital SLR would make me great. (although I know its the photographer, not the camera)

3. I am extremely close to my mom.  I talk to her everyday, sometimes 3-4 times a day.

4.  My mom has periphrial neuropathy in her feet and lower legs and it sucks to see her in pain that no one can fix.  She has good and bad days with it, and I try to come home as often as possible, just to help out around the house.

5. My mom and I own a Silky Terrier named Baby.  She is just superbly awesome.  I don't have a closet in my parents house anymore, because the dog took it over.

6.  I'm wordy and over explain simple things.  Like I'm doing right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  I drive a Onyx Black 2005 Mazda 6S GT Sedan.  I love it.  it is the first new car I've ever gotten.  I named her Zoe Zoom Zoom.

8. I grew up in a house that my grandmother gave to my dad and lived there till I was 17 when my dad got a new house.  We still own the house, pay utilities on it and no one lives there.  We just can't get rid of it.  I might live there if I move back to the town where my parents live.

9.  My parents are divorced and live in the same house, separate bedrooms.  It's strange, but it works I guess. And I've met a few other people whose parents do this too.

10. I'd love to do makeup, but I'm really unsure of myself. I need more practice, but I just don't think I'll ever be that good.

11.  I'd also love to open up my own consulting company, and do freelance tech support, but once again, fear of failure is stopping me, because it seems IT people are a dime a dozen nowadays.

12.  I have awesome customer service/people skills, which makes me amazing for tech support.  (read: I'm not a geek who will drown you with technical jargon and make you feel stupid.)  I can read people easily and adapt to the conversation and manipulate it.

13.  My mother taught me how to read at 2 years old using flash cards. I failed phonics and the school tried to hold me back, even though I was reading better than 5th grades and was reading at an 8th grade level when I was first tested.

14. I have an A.A.S in Telecommunications/Computer Networking.

15.  Up until my junior year of college, I had never made anything below a B in a class.  I just finished my senior year of college and have successfully had 6 C's, 2 D's and 2 F's.  I am starting to think my intellegence was only temporary.

16.  I love my friends.  I will do almost anything for them. We're not the wild crazy party bunch we come off to be.  We have more fun doing karaoke in the living room than going to the club.

17.  I have been in and out of an emotionally abusive relationship for 4 years now. Just when things get better, they get worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18. Although I can't say much because of #16, I hate seeing my friends getting treated like crap by guys when they can do soooo much better.  I don't have those feelings, I know I am better by myself, but find it hard to let go.

19. I'm not a movie buff, and it seems 98% of the population has memorized all the one-liners from Anchorman, Dodgeball, and Napoleon Dynamite and I'm totally in the dark.

20.  I'm a natural blonde with blue eyes. I like the bleach blonde, big boobs and black eyeliner look.

21 (oops!).  I'm overweight.  I don't like it, but heck, it's not going to go away overnight, and I might as well be happy with myself, so I'm one of those "out-there" fat chicks...I'll make myself be seen, whether its with my makeup, clothes, dance styles (i will get on stage and do the robot!) or just being outlandish, I will get attention and it won't be because I'm overweight! 

Ok...now I feel open and vulnerable!


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Jul 25, 2006)

1. I'm 24 years old and still don't know what I want (education/career)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I live at home with my dad and my boyfriend of 5 years.

3. I am the oldest sibling. I have 4 sisters.. 2 of which are moms already. 

4. I have no kids, but am ready...

5. I was born in South Carolina and moved to Miami, FL when I was 8. Had a crazy southern draw... It has since faded, but comes back when I visit my hometown. 

6. My car is my second closet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. I rarely drink and do not smoke. 

8. When I am feeling depressed, I shop. 

9. I have body issues, workout 6 days a week. Sometimes 7, if there is a good pilates class going on.

10. I have never been out of the USA and do not own a passport.  

11. I am 50% Sicilan, 50% Scottish... Raised Catholic Italian, by my father. 

12. My only living grandparent is 93 and very healthy.

13. I* love* hip-hop... The Roots especially... Have not missed a concert date in 6-7 years... 

14. I absolutely love New York City! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have to go at least once a year.

15. Most of my paycheck is spent on makeup and clothes... and dont forget, shoes... I love shoes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. I work for a major corporation, as a corporate store manager (big name for "gift shop girl") ... great job for a student... dont do sh!t all day and get paid pretty good for it! 

17. I am going on my first cruise in October, with my BF and his parents!

18. I have a teacup maltese named Midgie, she is my dad's baby.

19. I have a huge crush on Dwayne Wade of the Miami Heat! Yum!!

20. My favorite color is purple.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

1. i accidentally walked out of target with a lipstick in my hand and didnt return it once. oops!

2. i am obsessed with interior design

3. i love the end result of my cooking, but not so much the standing there doing it part

4. my guilty pleasure is smoked oysters. mmm...

5. i loooove dove chocolate

6. i eat rocky road ice cream with milk poured over it like cereal.

7. i am obsessed with makeup and could talk about it all day. i even dream about it.

8. i wanted to marry my husband after the 2nd week of dating, but i had to wait a whole 3 months, lol!

9. my daughter just ate my "mist" lipstick right after i listed it for sale

10. a lot of people don't like me because they think i'm snobby.

11. i don't have any friends that i hang around with irl that are from the town i currently live in. 

12. i don't wear makeup that often.

13. my secret dream is to audition for american idol.

14. i can't wait to move to texas.

15. i never want to be pregnant again. although i love the babies.

16. i turn red at the slightest hint of embarrassment, excitement, or otherwise. like, seriously. if i have to speak in front of a class, i feel like a tomato that's about to explode.

17. i am very jealous but try to keep my cool.

18. i have an amazing sense of humor, it's hard to offend me.

19. i am extremely picky.

20. i am very passive. i tend to let people step on me, and i don't stick up for myself.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 28, 2006)

20 things is a lot lol... here goes!

1.  My first kiss was to a black guy, I never told my Mom or Dad about it because they would freak out.

2.  I hate business casual dress for work because I can't wear short skirts or strappy tops.

3.  All my shoes are high heels except my flip flops.

4.  I'm a size 0

5.  I've spent over $30,000.00 on college education and dont have anything to show for it.  I wish my parents would have supported me going to culinary, fashion or makeup school.  Now I dont have the money to do what I really want, and regret letting them influence my choices.

6.  According to my aunt, my apartment is on the corner of, "Murder and Rape."  I dont think it's that bad.  No one has OD'd on the steps to my apartment.... this year.

7.  I tend to fall in love quickly, and fall out of love even faster.  None of my relationships have ever lasted more than 3 months.

8.  I  let guys buy drinks for me, and then leave when they have to use the bathroom.

9.  I've had more 1 night stands than relationships.  

10.  My cat sleeps in my sink while I get ready in the morning.

11.  The more time I have to get ready the more I take, getting ready is my fav part of the day.

12.  I have a crush on a guy I work with who thinks, "He could never be that lucky."  If he ever asked me out, I would say no.

13.  I went a year without speaking to my Mom, now were best friends.

14.  I organize coasters at restaraunts so they all face the same direction.

15.  I'm obsessed with symmetry, and hate the fact that my body isn't.

16.  I'm pro choice, but would never get an abortion if I ever got pregnant.

17.  I rarely keep in touch with people who aren't a part of my daily life, even people who were my best friends.

18.  People tell me I'm really pretty, but if I had the money I would change everything about my face.

19.  I wish my Mom had gotten a C-Section.  I've told her this.

20.  My biological father died when I was 3.


----------



## MissMarley (Aug 1, 2006)

1. I've been dancing (ballet, tap, modern, etc) since I was 8!
2. I never thought I was a cat person until I got my cat Frodo.
3. I reread my favorite books constantly, even starting in the middle so I can get to the end faster.
4. I hate brushing my teeth (i do it anyway though) because the texture of foamy toothpaste makes me gag
5. I cry when I'm angry
6. I never thought I'd get married, and I did at 20! 
7. I went to performing arts school, and it was nothing like FAME
8. I make friends easier with guys than girls (and I want more girl friends), which is why I like Specktra- I can bond with girls over girly stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. I laugh in my sleep
10. I'm obsessively clean
11. I have a birth defect called Ehlers-Danlos syndrome that makes me massively double jointed
12. I really want to try smoking pot. Never have.
13. I have a phobia of large trucks on the highway
14. My secret dream is to be a cast member of Saturday Night Live
15. I love sushi, especially unagi
16. I want to go to grad school, but I can't decide what to study
17. I would also like to be a professional organizer
18. My husband and I want to have a animal rescue someday
19. I forget to eat a lot. 
20. I'm a Christian and I hate Christian music, tv, movies- I think it's stupid and for the most part, really badly done


----------



## janelle811 (Aug 1, 2006)

queenofdisaster:  Quote:

  16. i turn red at the slightest hint of embarrassment, excitement, or otherwise. like, seriously. if i have to speak in front of a class, i feel like a tomato that's about to explode.  
 
me too!!! I've gotten used to it some though, and it's not as bad as it used to be.  Now, if my face turns red, I just continue along, and act like it's normal


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 4, 2006)

1.This one boy still has my heart and iPod..

2.My dad has told me;he wishes I was never born and he wanted to kill me.

3.I'm really vulgar.

4.I never really knew any of my grandparents because my mom's mother died when she was 15,her dad died when she was 17,my dad's mother died when I was about three months old,my dad's real dad died when he was uhmm in his teens,his mother married twice after that.The last man she married I consider my grandpa but he  killed himself after I was a year old.

6.I was afraid to turn 15 because what happened to my mom.

7.I'm lonely alot of the time.

8.I love giraffes and ducks.

9.I forget how old I am all the time because I feel older.

10.I need a change of scenery.

11.I need to live in Portland.

12.I'm naturally blond.

13.I hate the Humaine Society.

14.I really hate girls,and only get along with a select few.

15.I'd really love to make music,but I'm afraid when people say I'm good they're just lying to make me feel good.Like American Idol..

16.I have obsessions,desires,dreams.

17.I eat ice alot.

18.I should wear my glasses.

19.I'm REALLY picky with music.But I do love my Grindcore,Death Metal,INDIEACOUSTICFOLK SHEIIIT,REAL Screamo,Electro Dance shit.

20.I actually ADORE my shrink.Hahaha.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_*Theleopardcake*, Huggggsss~
You're a wonderful girl to be honest.
Think for urself always. Force urself to cheer up and think happy all the time. I wish u all the best and sincerely care for u. PM when u need someone to talk to. 

With love,
Pei_

 
thank you so much. i really appreciate it and (sorry i got your response a little late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) i'm glad that I've met someone so generous on an online community


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 4, 2006)

20 things about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1-My name is Anjelique Monique.with a J.and yes it rhymes.
2-I have an unhealthy obsession with Vin Diesel.hes _only_ 21 years older than me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3-I swear my best friend is gay, even though we have hooked up
4-Most people believe my cousin is my daughter..and she used to call me mama before she started calling my aunt mama.
5-I have huge feet.it sucks.
6-I hate drama.
7-Im very materialistic
8-I've watched Law and Order SVU allll day..on more than one occassion
9-my amazing friends from florida are visiting me tuesday.
10-i cry for no reason..a lot.
11-I used to dance and cheer..and wish I never quit.
12-Im taking my second year of nursing soon to be an LPN
13-Im 17.and my b day is december 1st
14-i really want to sleep with 2 of my highschool teachers.BADLY.and one is married but cheated on his pregnant wife before.
15-I go out with female teachers sometimes..to dinner and stuff.
16-my dad's fave color is purple 
17-i dont like milk at all..or icecream that much
18-I always compare my self to other people.and have low self esteem
19-I loooooveeee NYC
20-i have a rediculous amount of makeup


----------



## joraye (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_20 things about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8-I've watched Law and Order SVU allll day..on more than one occassion_

 
That's why I bought all the seasons on DVD.  That show is AWESOME!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 14, 2006)

1.  I have very low self confidence
2.  Married with no kids
3.  Can't have kids
4. I can't drive and don't want to learn
5. I have no interest in having a career
6. My digestive system doesn't work properly so I take enzymes to digest my food for me.
7.  ^ makes it hard to lose weight but I lost 50lbs+ last year despite this
8.  I am still overweight and now do Weightwatchers
9.  I haven't spoken to my abusive Father for 8 years and don't intend to ever do so again.
10. I love animals but hate birds
11. I have two weird phobias Feathers, and Snow/Frost/Ice
12. I have an addictive personality.  
13. Not many people get me!  I'm kind of like Marmite..love me or hate me...there doesn't seem to be an inbetween
14. I love Eighties music
15. My iPod is my favourite material item
16. My language is foul
17. I only know one joke
18. My hubby is a magician (no I am not his assistant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
19. I love wearing Black it lifts my spirits
20. I cry a lot especially at TV shows.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 14, 2006)

1. I do not listen to any of the bands/musicians out today. I am very much stuck in the 90s! Smashing Pumpkins? Bush? Marcy's playground? HECK YES.

2. I work in a giant science centre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. My birthday is 09/09/90

4. I'm extremely lucky and _everything_ I want to happen...Does!

5. I come off as a jerk, but I don't mean to be.

6. I love survival-horror films

7. Vampires > any other creepy thing

8. I hate Twilight

9. I am super, super emotional. Everything makes me cry.

10. I gossip way too much

11. I once listened to a song on repeat for 72 hours (monsters - matchbook romance, if you must know)

12. It's been exactly 3 years today since I've updated my original post.

13. I'm addicted to psychics (such a nasty habit)

14. It's super easy for me to finish someone's sentence, guess what they're going to say or what they are thinking. I've got a super intuition!

15. I am Canadian and I am oh-so-proud to be. 

16. I pick up accents easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I especially love English accents and always have an urge to speak that way. This sucks because I work in our city's biggest tourist attraction.

17. I sometimes wish I lived in a post-apocalyptic world and I was super bad-ass like Robert Neville in I Am Legend.

18. I love animals and will likely feel more sorry for an animal than a human.

19. I have no belief in our society changing its ways. We will only become a more stupid, fatter, useless people. I sometimes hope for the world to end because I meet so many idiots. I truly have no patience for stupidity.

20. I miss Michael Jackson


----------



## girlstar (Aug 14, 2006)

1. I'm a professional dancer, been dancing for 22 years, and teaching dance for the last 10. 

2. I went to college for System Administration (IT) and dropped out in my first semester.

3. Now I'm working in IT and making 2.5 x more than I did in my last job (which was not IT related).

4. I only have my beginners (G1) licence.. and I'm almost 26. For those of you that don't live in Ontario - that means that I can only drive when I'm in a car with someone else who has had their full G licence for 4 years (or something like that). 

5. My boyfriend travels 28 hours by bus every month to visit me for a few days.

6. We plan on moving in together as soon as possible, but immigration is a painstakingly long process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He lives in Michigan.

7. My (ex) best friend dropped off of the face of the planet when she met her boyfriend two years ago. Now they're engaged and she's started talking to me again. I have a sneaking suspicion it's because she needs a Maid of Honour and someone to hold a bridal shower for her, and not because she actually missed me.

8. I'm addicted to iced tea. *Sweetened* iced tea. I make it with the powder, and use way too much powder.

9. I weighed nearly 200lbs when I was 14, and dropped down to 130lbs by the time I was 15. I still thought I was fat when I weighed 130lbs. I've had body issues ever since. 

10. I'm 150-155lbs now, and I can't seem to lose it.

11. I have video of myself onstage in a full parade-sized Cookie Monster costume, dancing with a bunch of 4 and 5 year olds. The little boy in the number couldn't stop staring at me.

12. I used to have hair that reached the top of my butt only a year ago. It's now shoulder length. 

13. I don't eat red meat, and I've never eaten a hamburger in my entire life. 

14. I've never smoked pot, or taken any kind of recreational drugs. 

15. I have never smoked cigarettes, the only time I have had one anywhere near my lips was when I played Sandy in Grease.

16. I have an extensive collection of handbags.

17. All my grandparents have passed away. One grandfather was gone before I was born.

18. I started riding horses when I was four. I had a grey pony named Cindy. After she passed, I had a half Clydesdale/half Arab named Dhyjan. He passed away in 2003, and he was only a year younger than me.

19. I have a Newfoundland dog named Siegrio's Shoals Cove Bronwyn, or Winnie for short. I chose Bronwyn because it means Dark and Pure, and she's both.

20. I've been using MAC since 1998, but my collection is small as I've had a lot of skin problems with severe cystic acne and allergic reactions to a lot of products and had to go quite a while with no makeup


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_1- I can feel the emotions of other people. It's weird, and hard to explain._

 
I totally understand what your saying.  I've often said the same thing.  

Do you often get caught up in the same emotion that the other person is feeling?  Thats what often happens to me.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 15, 2006)

1. i have an older sister, 22, and an older brother, 20.
2. my mom was a model for hallmark before she got married
3. my mom sells mary kay (funny that i prefer mac, eh)
4. i'm not that fond of my father
5. i live right on the coast, yet i hate the beach!
6. i can crack every single joint in my body.. from my jaws down to my toes
7. i have a phobia of peanut butter, warts, and androids (i kid you not... ps androids are lifelike robots...think the music video for The World Is Not Enough by Garbage)
8. i LOVE dance/techno but i also like hardcore and metal
9. i'm a part time nudist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whenever i'm not around anyone, i'm totally unclothed...lol
10. i've been in and out of anorexia and bulimia for several yearse
11. i love God, i accept Jesus as my personal saviour...but i'm not fond of calling myself a Christian because i hate organized religion..mostly because i think everyone at my church is two-faced and i dont trust my pastor.
12. my parents spoil the sh*t out of me and buy me basically anything...but i try to not let that go to my head and i try to accept that it's not going to be that way forever
13. i LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE psychology and body language. i have so many books and handed-down text books on social psychology it's not even funny. and i study them in my spare time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. i also love chemistry...i think i want to be a chemist for mac 
15. i have upwards of 300 shirts...i have three closets: one for pants/shorts, one for skirts/dresses, and one for shirts. a TON of clothes :roll:
16. i have a TERRIBLE singing voice but i sing all the time anyway 
17. i was born and raised in the south...however i take after my grandmother, who's a northerner. i dont like buiscuits, cornbread, tea or grits. my accent is quite funny, i say some words very southern(when i get angry and start yelling, there's no doubt i'm southern) and some very northern (nee-yasty rather than nasty)
18. i want to live in germany for a while, and for iceland in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19. i speak fluent spanish and am trying to learn german on my own...in fact, hey, if you speak german, would you mind start writing me emails in german, so i can practice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. i tremble when i get nervous...i also have a very weak stomach and get nauseated very easy when i'm nervous/worried and also because of many foods


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 15, 2006)

can i play again? LOL
reading over that i was liiiiike NO NO i should've said THAT !

so im doing it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus im procrastinating :roll:

1. i go to a nerd school. rated tenth best in the nation by newsweek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my GPA there is a 3.7
2. i'm on shiny toy guns' top 8
3. i write poetry. i write compositions. short philosiphies and such. i still have a couple saved, but i lot of them got lost when my computer broke recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. my only definite goal for the "before i die..." list is to put out a photography book.
5. i do my own version of yoga...which is basically me stretching and relaxing in weird positions. 
6. instruments i've given up on: guitar, synth, piano, djembe, violin
instuments i've kept trying: non-applicable
7. i have deja vu ALL the time
8. i have a three-footed dog (we rescued her--she had been abused), named Princess, and two guinea pigs, named Alaska and Oaxaca
9. i VERY rarely get high or drunk, but i'd be lying if i said i didn't
10. my hair is naturally stick straight
11. i have a fear of using public bathrooms
12. i'm really OCD about colors-- sometimes if i see a BIG display of things in color order, i get so excited i start sweating...certain things have to be in color order(like markers) or else i get anxious..with some things it doesn't much matter (like stripes on a shirt)
13. i dated one guy on and off for three years straight
14. i really like making lists
15. i'm really affectionate...with everyone i consider a friend. ill cuddle with my girlfriends and hold their hands as we walk around the mall and kiss them on the cheek
16. i go on a LOT of walks...and walk up to like 7 miles a night
17. i wear contacts/glasses
18. i'm 5'8 
19. about 120 lb
20. the ONLY color my hair hasn't been is bright yellow and purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's been ALL shades of blonde, ALL shades of red/orange, ALL shades of brown, it's been black, turquoise, blue, green, and pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and surprisingly it's still really soft! i got lucky i guess.


----------



## jess (Aug 16, 2006)

1 - I love to cook and I am pretty good at it too!
2 - I am a massive nrl fan - esp Cowboys and the Storm even though I live in Sydney
3 - My mum and dad grew up in the same town in N.Z but met in Sydney!
4 - I am the eldest child of 3
5 - My dad is living and working in Zurich for 1 year and my brother left tonight to visit him
6 - I bought an apartment yesterday - my first home
7 - I have been with my husband for 6.5 years - since I was 18 turning 19
8 - I work for 13 Barristers
9 - I have two cats - Snoopy and Pippy and 1 bird - Eric
10 - My favourite movie is the Castle
11 - I can't drink full fat milk - makes me feel sick
12 - I quit smoking 4 months ago and am so proud of myself
13 - My husband is my best friend
14 - I collect magazines and teacups, plates and saucers
15 - My auntie is married to someone who has won an Olympic Gold Medal
16 - I love Rap, R & B & Hip Hop - esp Savage, Aaradhna, Pharrell etc
17 - I drive a Lexus IS200
18 - I went to Hawaii for my honeymoon
19 - I don't get on with my in laws
20 - I do aquaerobics and love it!


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 18, 2006)

whoa.. why hadn't i seen this post before? it's so interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm amazed by some of the things i've read here, there are gals who have been through too much (abuse, health issues, death of people, etc) and i want to say my honest respect to all of you who have chosen to share this with us *thank you!* I admire your strenght and spirit.
also, there are some posts where i could honestly say "wow it's almost like reading myself"   lol 
so, here are my 20 things =)


*1*. I'm MEXICAN and effing proud of it, i was born here, raised here, and still live here.
*2*. i'm a potty mouth  everyone must have noticed it by now. 
*3.* i love LOVE LOOOOVE my boyfriend, he was my 1st "formal" BF, we've been together for more than 8 years now. (and like Sanne, sometimes i wonder what good have i done to deserve such an awesome man) :loveya: :loveya: 
*4.* I don't know if I want to get married, i'm not very religious just spiritual so living together would work for me.
*5.* My 1st kiss was also with a girl, i was 9 years old and i liked it. we "dated" for like 5 months, our parents never found out.
*6.* I was kind of phobic to having sex, i got anxiety attacks when i tried to have sex, i don't know why, once i almost fainted attempting intercourse, and it hurt like a MoFo. my boyfriend helped me get thru this and now... well let's just say now it's very different.
*7.* I love piercings and tattoos, i have 5 piercings and one tattoo (planning several more)
*8.* i think the reason why i love getting pierced and tattooed is because i'm addicted to phisical pain, why? because i can tolerate it way more than i can tolerate emotional pain.
*9*. I'm 23 and I still live with my parents, i just want to finish college so i can move in w/ boyfriend.
*10*. I don't get along with my mother. i can tolerate her, but that's just it. 
*11*. i don't know why i chose to study psychology when i would have rather become a doctor, a tattooer/piercer, a programmer, or an architect.
*12.* I rarely drink soda because i don't like the bubbly feeling. i HATE the taste of cola, and the only soda i like is 7up or canada dry, but i wait till there's no gas to drink it. (or shake it like mad and then wait to open)
*13*. i love cooking AND eating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i like to cook and eat exotic food, weird flavor combinations. and i'm an ACE baker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*14. *when i was in highschool, i used to cut myself because the scarring process amused me, and i liked to make "shapes" and then let them scar, now at my 20's i've learned that's part of heavy body mods and it's called scarification.
*15*. i'm PHOBIC to spiders, i can seriously cry if i so much as see one, even if it's dead.
*16.* I'm *extremely* messy but i'm so familiar with my mess, that i can find things more easily when my room is messed up than when i tidy it up.
*17.* i need 2 large pillows to sleep, and one small one that i hug so i don't squish my boobs when sleeping on my side.
*18*.  i can do everything but write with my left hand too, even when i'm right handed.
*19.* I'm an internet junkie, i can't live without it, i have to be plugged in 24/7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*20.* I'm fat, and i'm not proud of it, but i've tried everything to lose weight and failed, i'm sick of disappoinments, so i'm not trying anymore.
*21.* i don't know why, but i know i'm going to die in a car accident.


----------



## ditzycubanita (Sep 18, 2006)

1.) I was born and raised in cuba, and came here when i was 9 with my mom and brother on a 21 foot boat.
2.)I a resident alien meaning i have a green card.
3.)Until 2 years ago, i used to be goth..Bad stage in my life.
4.)I became a fiancee and widow in a matter of a day...We met young i was 16..He was 17..We got engaged on Sept 9, 2002 and He passed away Sept 10 of an overdose.
5.)My best friend recently passed away of Cystic Fibrosis
6.)I dont really know my father nor i want too.
7.)My mom is crazy..LOL..But i couldnt live without her.
8.)i cant drive a car..
9.)im a snob when it comes to shopping..Name brands mean EVERYTHING to me..LOL
10.)I have 6 half brothers and 1 half sister..But no full blooded siblings..(My parents couldnt stay together)..
11.)My youngest brother just left for the army in July
12.)I have a cat named Prisilla who never comes out from hiding
13.)Im obsessed with Makeup but hardly wear it..LOL
14.)I bite my nails on a daily basis
15.)Im messy at home and overly clean at work.
16.)i dont know anything about cars
17.)i love emo guys
18.)I am Overly in love with penguins
19.)I buy things just to have them..Bad habit
20.)I always give into my friends..


----------



## princessOfpOi (Sep 22, 2006)

1. I have an extensive vocabulary.
2. I am a sugar and cinnamon junkie.
3. I had to give up working with horses and horse riding (The one thing that brought me true happiness)due to the onset of arthritus in my back, neck, and hips.
4. I do interesting things with hair.
5. My make up never seems to improve.
6. I am a shark obsessive and would love to work with them one day.
7. I love music, in a highly eclectic and sometimes questionable fashion...
8. I have Borderline Personality Disorder.
9. I really do want to get better.
10.My cat acts very aloof, but I know he loves me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11.I actually prefer the taste of Diet Coke above the regular.
12 .I have a substantial weakness for silly British things like red telephone boxes and tea and so on.
13.I want to do everything.
14.My reading speed is 556 words per minute.
15.I work very hard not to correct the grammar of people I speak to..I am a spelling and grammar nazi.
16.My boyfriend gave me a beautiful Swarovski Crystal necklace for our second anniversary. It didn't cost the earth but it is so pretty.
17.I like to eat Marmite straight from the jar.
18.I love the bath, and like to spend at least two hours in there whenever I can...
19.I use recreational drugs. This does not mean I am a bad person. I would never enter a situation where another person or animal would suffer as a result of what I do.
20.I am nineteen years old. I am terrified of being alone and not making something of my life.


----------



## Kim. (Sep 23, 2006)

NKLN


----------



## blackkittychick (Sep 26, 2006)

.....


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 27, 2006)

1. I work as a hostess at the Congress Center in Valencia

2. My grandmother is a very eccentric woman, and she's a singer

3. I have a thing for high heels

4. I only lost my virginity a few months ago, with my current boyfriend

5. I secretly wish I could become a pinup model

6. I don't have many friends, I spend a lot of time by myself

7. I would like to have a best girl friend 

8. I'm in my last year of Uni, doing Audiovisuals

9.  I lived in Liverpool, UK for 5 months

10.  I don't take much care of my hair, and I should considering is arse-length

11. I hate cooking for myself, but love reading recipes and copying them when I cook for my boy

12. I wear glasses to read the blackboard at Uni

13. I have a 14 year old brother

14. I have an eyebrow obsession

15. I'm on the pill 

16. I speak Spanish and English and I'm learning German

17. I've only had one boyfriend (my current boyfriend) and I hope I never have another one because I love him to death

18. I love receiving letters

19. My favourite band is the Smashing Pumpkins

20. I love the smell of freshly cut grass


----------



## Bianca (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm gonna try too!

1. I can't handle critisism well 
2. I'm a dreamer and I love fantasy movies and fantasy books
3. I believe in ghosts and the supernatural, had a weird experience once myself.
4. My bf is my first bf ever, we are together for almost 6 years
5. When I get angry I throw with things LOL
6. I always read before I go to sleep
7. In the winter I sleep with socks on
8. I can't cook (my bf cooks everyday)
9. I love cats, especially my little kitten Purdy
10. Obsessed with lip-stuff (glosses and lippies)
11. I don't always look on the bright side of life
12. tries to go on a diet but can't resist cookies (the rest I can!)
13. I don't like my body (stretchmarks and so on....)
14. I have 1 older brother
15. I love pink and purple
16. Afraid of insects and everything creepy-crawly
17. I watch As the world turns every day, if I can't I record it
18. Laughs when bf is farting and burping (also when I do it)
19. I have a scar on my chin (I fell when I was a kid)
20. Obsessed with clean teeth, never go to bed without brushing them!


----------



## NFTP (Sep 28, 2006)

1) I have two cellphones, but I have yet to memorize the phone numbers for either of them. Ive had one phone for about 2 years, the other for 9 months. I moved 9 months ago, and I still dont have my new home phone number memorized.

2) I once ate rice pudding for all of my meals for a week. I love Kozy Shack.

3) I can't stand the sight or sound of babies getting injured/dying, people getting stabbed, or hit with heavy objects, or seriously injured when I watch movies. I make my boyfriend cover my eyes with his hands, and expect him to react quickly so I wont get upset or grossed out. I even expect him to do this as we are watching new movies in the movie theatre.

4) I moved to Hawaii from New Jersey  9 months ago. I purposely cover up my accent when I am at work.

5) I currently moderate for a forum with 62,401 registered members. As of this post, I have 2,371  posts. Before a site crash that occured last year, I had more than 10,000 posts.

6) I love to eat pasta and noodles. I love Nongshim Spicy Beef Ramyun. I enjoy making up my own pasta dishes.

7) I love to sleep and to take naps. My friends and family know its a lost cause to try to wake me up while I am sleeping.

8 ) I enjoy watching informercials. Back in highschool, I used to watch QvC and HomeShopping Network when I was bored.

9) I once fried an Oreo in butter and ate it. It was freaking delicious. 

10) My apartment doesnt have air conditioning. We only have a tiny fan. Sometimes, I sit at work for a few extra hours so I can enjoy the free air conditioning.

11) I almost always buy items that are on sale. However, I will shell out full price for makeup and food.

12) My boyfriend owns more sneakers than I do. He has more than 80 pairs, and I own 10.

13) My current wardrobe is pathetic. I usually wear my work uniform or pajamas. I gained 25 pounds and havent  bothered shopping for new clothes. 

14) It is my dream to one day own and operate my own business.

15) I think that any and all things related to Harry Potter are cool.

16) Sometimes, I wish I had friends. My best friend is in college and I rarely see her. I miss her all the time.

17) I like to collect things. (cds, hello kitty, makeup)

18 ) I am adopted. I used to forget that I was Asian American because all my family and friends were Caucasian. The thought of me looking different from them, never really occured to me until i was in my early teens.

19) When I was little, I always wanted a Barbie House. My parents could never really afford one. When I was in 6th grade (12 years old, and over Barbie) , they bought a Barbie House for my little sister. I was pissed.

20) I love watching the Discovery, Food, and History Channels. Im a geek.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know why I didn't see this post sooner...time to resurrect it!

1.  I have two sons, ages 17 and 10, and have two stepdaughters, ages 18 & 16.

2.  I didn't like my husband when I met him.  He had big hair and facial hair (both of which I cannot stand on a man...thank god he shaved and cut his hair!)

3.  I'll be married 13 years this November 20...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  I hate living in Florida (except for the Keys...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

5.  I want to move to Colorado in two years and live in the mountains.

6.  I run marathons, 1/2 marathons, 10Ks and 5Ks.

7.  I started out doing triathlons, but I almost drowned in one, and stuck to running.

8.  I used to despise running.

9.  I am only 5'2"

10.  I love that my legs are muscular.

11.  I love candy...any kind...especially Cotton Candy Bubble Yum, candy corn and red licorice.

12.  I hate black jelly beans and licorice.

13.  I lost my virginity when I was 19 to my then-boyfriend.  I wanted to get out of HS a virgin..I have no idea why!

14.  I have always wanted a baby girl.

15.  I wanted all my kids before I turned 30...my youngest was born when I was 29.

16.  I am studying art at the university. 

17.  It's my 4th degree (and I am adding to my student loans!!)

18.  I quit a VERY well paying job to go work for MAC and go back to school.

19.  It was the best decision of my life.

20.  I have smoked pot exactly 1 time in my life...and it was when I was in my mid-30's...I got an asthma attack and never did it again.  I've never done any other type of drug.

That was fun!


----------



## quandolak (Nov 13, 2006)

.............


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Nov 13, 2006)

Ooo I wanna play! I know alll late...again!

1. I'm of mixed decent that includes: Mexican, Spanish, French, and German.   I know I'm a mutt!

2. My family and I are planning on moving to Arizona by the end of January...yay!

3. I love to hang out with my family and friends!

4. I love to shop, it's been my addiction for the past 10 years but recently I've been obsessed with MAC...what else is new? haha

5. I'm 5'2" and currently weigh 120 lbs but trying to loose about 5 more.  It's been 19 months since I've had my daughter and still can't get back to my pre-pregnancy weight...UGH!!

6. I have the most wonderful fiancé in the world.  He seriously treats me like a queen even though at times I don't appreciate it. (Sad but true)  We've been together for 4 1/2 years now and my longest relationship till this day and hopefully my last one.  We've been engaged for about 16 months now and we want to buy a home before we get married.  I know, we did everything backwards...lol.

7. I have a beautiful daughter named Saezha Lynee (pronounced like Sayjah Linay).  She's 19 months tomorrow, can't believe how fast she's grown *tear*.  She's my pride and joy and my reason for existing.

8. I have 3 brothers and 3 sisters and I'm 2nd oldest.  Yeah I know big family ha!

9. I am 26 years old, my birthday was September 6th.  Yeah I know I'm getting old lol.

10. Sometimes I can be a real BITCH!  It's just in the jeans I guess...thanks mom! HAHA

11. I really want to get better on my mu skills...practice makes perfect right?  I'm actually thinking of getting into the mu industry and working for MAC one day.  Who doesn't these days right??

12. I was in fashion school.  Fashion is my first love, always has been and always will be.  I had big dreams but after I've had my daughter reality kicked in, and now I have to take up a career that more practical for someone who has kids.  I wanted to be a fashion stylist but hey, I might just continue the whole fashion thing.  I dunno...*confused*.

13.  Since I mentioned above how fashion is my love, once I move to Arizona, I want to open up a boutique in Tempe and sell clothes, mu, jewelry, shoes, and everything else a girl loves!

14. Umm...really running out ideas now lol.  Ok I got it, right now I'm working at a company named Sena Technologies.  They make and sell networking devices.  I've been here for 15 months now and I love it.  I work part time but they pay me really well so pt works for me!!  Oh yeah, I'm an accounting administrator here, almost forgot hehe.

15. I'm a hag to a few LOL.  If some of you don't know what that is, it means I have GAY friends and were ALWAYS hanging out together, they are sooo much fun!!  Aww luv you guys or should I say girls LOL.

16. I'm a smoker and I'm not talking about cigarettes if you know what I mean *wink*wink*.  I have been for the past 13 years and will probably continue for the next 13 and then some LOL.  There's nothing wrong with it IMO, I still have my shit together and as long as I take care of mine then I'm untitled to do whatever makes me happy!

17. My fiancé has long dreads down to his butt!  Well he did but he cut them cause he was having a hard time sleeping with them.  Not to mention he would whip me in the face with them as we slept sometimes.  I've always wanted dreads even before I met him and finally last year I decided to do them.  They are alot of work and I'm a lazy person when it comes to that so I'm not as happy with them as I should be.

18. I would love to learn Spanish. My family speaks it and it makes me mad that no one taught myself as well as my cousins...UGH! I know some words and understand a bit also but I want to learn more damit!! LOL.  I know I know...get my lazy ass up and take a class lol.

19. One of my dreams is to travel the world and recently my man and I bought into something like a time share but better so our dreams will come true and we will get to travel, can't wait!!

20. Last but not least, ummm...slow drivers really annoy me and so do telemarketers.  Umm, what else...I know how to knit and crochet but it's been way to long since I did that.  I should get back into it soon.

Guess that's it for now!!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 14, 2006)

1.  I'm a fashion school dropout.  (I found makeup more interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

2.  I'm married to a barber!

3.  I plan to get a 3/4 sleeve tattooed (I have started on this.)

4.  My favorite color is...a tie between fushcia and turquiose.

5.  I tease my hair every day of my life.

6.  I have a black kitty named Misfit (after the band first, but he lived up to his name the little devil!)

7.  I eat pizza probably 10 times a month.  It's the best food invention ever.

8.  My best friend's name is Gina, and she lives in Georgia.  I miss her very much!!

9.  My favorite movie is a B- Science Fiction flick called CUBE.

10.  I have never drank alcohol and never will.

11.  I HATE wearing pantyhose, so I had backseams tattooed on the backs of my legs.

12.  I hate all breeds of dogs, except for pomerians.

13.  My favorite band is The Aquabats!

14.  My first car was a Barbie Pink 1967 Chrysler Newport.

15.  I have 8 pairs of leporad print shoes/slippers.

16.  My couch is bright orange.

17.  My favorite designer is Betsey Johnson.

18.  I have naturally strawberry-blonde hair!

19.  For years, I wanted to be a cartoonist for Disney.

20.  I was on Dance Team at my high school, hah!

Now you know more about me!


----------



## Pink_lily (Nov 15, 2006)

hmm let's see.....

1. I'm a Business Administration major, concentration in Marketing, at Towson

2. I'm graduating on Jan. 7th

3. I already have a decent-paying full-time job with benefits and paid vacation as a manager at Hollister Co.

4. I'm extremely slow to catch on to "new" music (I finally heard Panic! months after everyone else was sick of'em)

5. I have two adorable, sneaky cats, Pandora and Lluvy

6. I named Lluvy after the girl on ANTM a few cycles back because I thought it was a pretty name

7. I'm an only child, though I do have a half-sister, half-brother, step-sister, and step-brother

8. I've lived in seven different states

9. I've moved a total of 12 times

10. I lived on a boat for 2.5 years and hated every second of it

11. I can't wait until the day I'm able to get a puppy

12. I LOVE big dogs, but I'd really like a pit bull

13. I have the hots for a former co-worker of mine

14. Okay, make that TWO former co-workers

15. I was born in Florida and can't wait to get back to the sunshine

16. My favorite movies of all time are Shakespeare in Love and Fight Club

17. I started college intending to be a music major, even though I was (and still am) a pretty terrible singer (I was told I got a million times better, but whatever)

18. It happened to me - my most recent ex-boyfriend turned out to be a total control freak and stalker

19. I spent two years in the color guard at my high school

20. I actually like opening on Black Friday and Christmas Eve (all my co-workers think I'm insane)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm bored! I cant sleep and I have decided to play again!!!

1. I currently have a life that is going no where. it depresses me.
2.I have a Rescue Pup, with Auto Immune Disease. poor guy.
3. I have reciently developed a strange obsession with old computer games like war craft 2, doom and quake.NERD!
4.I am the "computer repair girl" In the family.. and I dont really know that much
5. I am AWESOME at photo shop. but i would never want to do it as a career.
6.I am also really good at web design which pretty much goes hand in hand with number 5 but i also wouldn't want that as a career either 
7.I like Harry Potter. and I am patiently awaiting the 7th book, 7,7,07!!
8.I have two Guinea pigs, Black and Brown, my b.f named them and he is not the most creative guy around
9. I own 3 cars, a Acura Integra, a Ford Explorer and a Ford Mustang.All of which I paid for myself. and I haven't spent over 10 thousand dollars on my cars. (when I find a deal.. I take it!) 
10.The mustang is a big rusty pile of crap... but its my project and It keeps me motivated!
11.I hardly ever actually wear makeup. 
12.My most Favorite brand of makeup for my face Is Actually Benefit, I only buy MAC eye shadows, everything else from Mac makes my skin go insane!!
13.My Favorite Holiday is Christmas, because I get to see my whole family. 
14.I got camping/offroading monthly with my boyfriend, but I secretly don't like it.. haha. offroading isnt fun for busty girls!!
15. Im on the pill, but stress out about being pregnant all the time..im a freak
16.I never post FOTD's on Specktra because I don't think I'm any good! and it seems everyone else here rocks. 
17.I once had Christmas lights stay up on my house Until August... "you might be a redneck if...."
18. I prefer Driving on the freeway over Town Traffic.
19. When driving I constantly think about the Internal workings of the engine and all the things that could go wrong.. 
20.. I am super paranoid about EVERYTHING!!and I stress out about stuff.. I hate it.


----------



## glueme (Nov 15, 2006)

This is an amazing thread!!

1. I'm 100% Chinese, although I am more mistaken for Japanese, mixed-caucasian, Hawaiian - and get this - more recently, Korean post-eyelid surgery.  (Not kidding.  I've been asked this at least 5 times inth e last two years!)

2.  I'm in my second year of a Bachelor of Design degree, majoring in Industrial Design (which is 3D design - product, furniture, exhibition, etc).  I love it!

3.  I'm thinking about applying to Macintosh/Apple when I graduate.  I've got a contact working there already, and I'm pretty confident in at least getting a personal interview.

4.  I want to get my Masters in Industrial Design or Business.

5.  I started a media/graphic design company with my boyfriend last year - Loofa Information Marketing.  I do finance and junior graphic design.

6.  I've been with my boyfriend for just over a year.  We live together with another roomie, and we're both 19 (just legal in Vancouver!), though most people mistake us for 23-27ish.  (Mostly it's just him, haha.)

7.  We and a few others also started a non-profit artist collective last year called Noart.  It concentrates on creating opportunities and space for emerging Vancouver artists to showcase work, have critical discussion, collaborate and meet other people with similar interests.

8.  My boyfriend is half Chinese - half Scottish, and has black hair and green/hazel eyes!  People think he's Filipino. =P

9.  I'm slightly overweight (5'6", 150 lbs), and in the past two years have lost all muscle definition (oh, the life of an art student), which has been a cause of low self esteem.  I also have very ad eczema everywhere - EVERYWHERE - that I hate people asking me about.

10.  I played competitive table tennis for 11 years of my life, on a provincial, national and international level.  I've trained with teams all over the world - stranger ones include the Egypt, India, Norwegian.

11.  I moved out to Vancouver last year from Edmonton and spent my first year living in an upscale trendy area in a new apartment - rich uncles give good deals.  Unfortunately (actually fortunately.  I hated it - too superficial) the super deal was still too steep and now I live out in the boondocks in a student-infested area! haha

12.  Every Friday night, instead of partying (not a huge fan of alcohol), a few friends come over and we have art parties.  We stay up all night and work on various projects - school directed, self-directed, and have a blast being nerdy.

13.  My favourite album is Moon Safari by Air.

14.  I live with the only two Bahamian students in my school (small school - 1500 only).  They are super Bahamiam when they fight.  Haha!

15.  My mother recently overcame breast cancer, thyroid cancer and ovarian cancer.  She is amazing.

16.  I just started yoga and I love it!

17.  I love to cook - western food, Chinese food and Indian food are my favourite!  But I love to eat even more...I love going out for Korean food, Ethiopian, Indian and Japanese.

18.  I live in phases.  I have conservative, polished phases where I'll wear nude nailpolish, neutral makup and clean cut clothes.  A month later I'll be back into cherry red nailpolish and hipster-ish clothes.  Next month I'll be girly and wear skirts and dresses, and the next I'll be back into the MEC wear.  Repeat, rinse and recycle.  It's annoying!

19.  Phases also apply to my obsessions.  It'll be MAC, I'll get bored, go to cooking, I'll get bored, go to exercising, etcetc.

20.  I'm generally really happy and considerate.  People always say they know who I am because I'm always smiling!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 15, 2006)

I can not freakin' fall asleep so it's my turn....

1. I attend a car fabrication school. I'm learning how to build a car from the ground up. I want to restore and customize classic cars and someday own my own shop. I've had other schooling in this area. I've been welding all night and my neck hurts from being in the same position.

2. I'm only 5'2" and I got bloody ripped off because I'm the only shorty in my whole family.

3. Monday is my one year anniversary with my boyfriend Jordan :loveya:

4. I've only kissed three boys in my life and I didn't have my first kiss until I was 20. I'm totally grossed out and baffled by people "hooking up" and that kind of thing. I take that stuff very, very seriously.

5. I freakin' love cats! Like obssesive dorky every time I even see a cat I squeal type of love.

6. I was born in San Diego and have lived here all of my life except for about six months. I don't love it here. I would rather live in a place where it snows and I prefer the east coast. I hate the sunshine. It's too hard to be away from my family and awesome friends so I don't think I'll ever move again.

7. I lived in Wyoming and Alabama for a little while. I liked Alabama for the most part but the people there were constantly rude to me because I didn't look like them.

8. I seem to like things that are one extreme or the other. I love Hello Kitty and guns. Tattoos and Christmas ornaments. Working on cars and makeup. All kinds of weird opposites.

9. I collect hand-blown glass Christmas ornaments. It's the only thing I've ever collected unless you count MAC makeup. I've been doing it since I was a kid and I just love them.

10. I'm addicted to pellegrino water. I drink at least one bottle a day and I buy it in bluk at costco. Who knew you could crave water.

11. People often think I'm part Asian when in fact I don't have a bit of Asian in me. I'm mostly German with Irish and Mexican.

12. I have extremely bad road rage. Like really bad agro crazy road rage. I might as well just drive around with my middle finger up.

13. I carry a knife. I've had a friend that was attacked and I've been followed. It comes in handy and I use it all of the time for opening things and prying on things etc...

14. I'm allergic to bees. I have to carry an epinephren injection with me so if I ever get stung.

15. I sleep with my retainers in every night.

16. I'm a clean freak. I'm always cleaning my house and I secretly get annoyed when my boyfriend or my roomate mess something up.

17. I get on strange kicks with a certain food and I'll eat it all of the time. Right now I want sushi all of the time. Last it was bagel breakfast sandwiches from einstien bro's. Before that is was nachos. I do this for a while and then I get burnt out and move onto the next thing.

18. I drive a huge truck. It's a chevy silverado with 35" tires and a 7" lift. People laugh at me all of the time because I'm so petite and it's so huge.

19. I have an extremely high tolerance for pain. I can just zone out.

20. I live in a suepr cute house in a nice area of San Diego but one block south is the ghetto. Like, hookers and gang wars ghetto.

I highly doubt anyone wants to read 20 things about me but hopefully now I can go fall asleep!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 15, 2006)

1. my ex boyfriend recently had sex with my best friend of 4 years.
2.ive never had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich
3.im not straight
4.im extremely picky about what i wear
5.i love all kinds of music, especially funk, metal, punk, and 80s
6.i need to get my ged so i can go to cosmo but im so lazy i keep putting it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. im an extremely nervous person (i cant even give the correct amount of money to the cashier sometimes because im so nervous im going to...do that. haha)
8. i havent spoken to my older sister in almost 2 years, ever since she was high and came at me with windex..haha
9. i love snl and stand up comedy
10. i play bass, but only funk for some reason
11. i forgave my ex bf for cheating on me
12. i babysit for mac money
13. ive been listening to the new chili peppers cd for 2 weeks straight.
14. i was addicted to speed at  a VERY young age. and ive been sober for 2 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15.  im tiny but i have the craziest most extreme stretch marks youve ever seen in your life.
16. i have 4 siblings
17. i looooooooooooooooooove all animals.
18. i have the best looking parents youve ever seen.
19. im in love
20.  why is number 20 the hardest? haha ummm ive never broken a bone or been stung/bitten by a bug


----------



## KirstyTL (Nov 15, 2006)

1. I used to be incredibly anticocial
2. I love taking photographs that make people *feel* something
3. According artistic principles I have a perfect waist to hip ratio
4. I have no boobies
5. Blue is deathly boring colour imo but admitedly can look stunning in the right context
6. I overreact
7. I find rage a hard emotion to act on because I can't take myself seriously
8. I don't take many things seriously actually
9. Secretly (well not any more) I'd like to be a cheerleader or promo girl
10. I shouldn't have passed my driving test. The examiner didn't notce a few serious errors.
11. I hate to repeat myself
12. I have a baby brother 19 years my junior
13. I pole dance
14. I haven't been horseriding for two years but it was my favourite sport.
15. I scar easily but don't bleed that well.
16. I'm incredibly sensitive to caffiene
17. I want to be a fetish photographer
18. Dita von Teese, Lithium Picnic, Apnea and Angelina Jolie are my idols
19. I love shoes and underwear
20. I have a very boring face underneath the makeup


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

1.  I love my family and my family name to the point where I could never change my name were I to get married, and I balk at having to give any future offspring the last name of the father.
2.  I am waiting for the day my boyfriend realizes he is way cuter than I and can do better.
3.  I majored in Japanese
4. I can't speak as much Japanese as I can read (Its usually the opposite for most people).
5.  I've had OCD since I was 13.
6.  I made a decision last year to cut out toxic friends, and I've been happier since.
7.  I'm actually the happiest now than I ever have been in my whole life.
8.  I think I like animals better than human children.
9.  If I could, I'd pick up an move to the middle of nowhere in Alaska because I need to be around nature and untainted landscape.
10.  I don't tell anyone about Specktra because they just wouldn't understand.
11.  I used to work for the talent agency that "discovered" Hilary Duff.
12.  I can't empathize, tolerate or feel sorry for drug addicts because I have seen how they ruin lives.
13.  My dream is to write a romantic horror novel, like Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake series.
14.  I am an only child, but I had a twin sister who died at birth.
15. My boyfriend also has OCD and a twin that was stillborn.
16. I am obsessed with Hello Kitty and will buy anything that is Sanrio-related.
17.  I drink a Starbucks Passion Tea Lemonade every day.
18. I'm just finishing my master's degree in museum studies.
19.  I hope no on I know in real life is reading this, because I use this place as a refuge from daily life.
20.  I'd eat french fries and nachos every day if I could.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_.
20.  I'd eat french fries and nachos every day if I could._

 

ohh me too! haha


----------



## Mixedbeauty (Nov 16, 2006)

1. Im proud to be mixed

2. I know how to speak 3 different languages

3. Im tired of hearing the famous line from HANNIBAL..."Hello Clarice" (thats my name).

4. my favorite show is desperate house wives I LOVE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. i dont like to drink...its an ugly thing

6. sour candy is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. i wish i had animals but my appt dont allow them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...i should move huh??

8. this is a lot to write lol

9. make up is my anti-drug

10. i think this is the best wesite ever...

11. i have a huge fear of insects...especially spiders ants lol like if i was to step in an ant plile i would faint....

12. i love all types of music but right now i would have to say John Legend is my favorite artist.

13. i have 2 real friends i consider the rest associates

14. im attracted to men with self confidence....but not the ones who think they are cuter than me lol

15. i love trying new things like mexican food or food from japan

16. Propel calcium water is my fav...

17. i want to become a professional event coordinator...

18. I go to church regularly its good for my soul

19. i get on myspace and this site all the time when i am at work lol hey im doing it now lol

20. i always have a positive outlook on life...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mixedmoca* 

 
_ 
7. i wish i had animals but my appt dont allow them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...i should move huh??_

 
 Me too!  I love where I live, but I miss having a pet so much that I am really considering moving.  My landlord won't even allow cats


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (Nov 17, 2006)

So Im super late to play the game, but it seems like fun. . .

1. I hate my name Alejandra Dionicia Christina Maria Garcia. I feel like its such a typical long ass Mexican name.

2. I am super short 4'11 1/2

3. I am the youngest of 6 (4 sisters + 2 brothers)

4. My daddy got sick with a brain disease when I was 5. They never told us exactly what it was, they have only seen 4 cases like his in the world.

5. He died on August 4th 2OO1, I was 13

6. When my moms boyfriend moved in, she kicked me out. I was 14

7. I always joke about having OCD. I obsess over crazy things. Like my iTunes + My C.DS + My Eyeshadow

8. My very first boyfriend was abusive.

9. I have a 3 year old niece who I have raised since she was born.

10. Me and My Fiance have the same last name.

11. Ive only had 1 job, it was at Best Buy and I loved it

12. When I dont have my acrylic nails I feel like a boy.

13. Im currently 5 months pregnant

14. Shakira is one of my favorite singers/dancers

15. I have been following John Legends music since he went by John Stephens

16. I am a huge music fan!

17. I make my own myspace layouts.

18. I have been with my fiance for 3 years and living with him for 8 months

19. I have a bad attitude, but Im like the most happy outgoing person ever!

20. I shop to hide any hurt, sad, or dissappoited feelings.

21. My big sister is my best friend. I always have her to fall back on.

22. I want to be a cosmetologist

23. When I sleep with someone in my bed, I have to constantly have a part of my body touching them. Like my hand, foot, finger, toe, anything. I have to feel them.

24. When I was litte I ran up a 25 dollar credit with my ice cream man. And got in tons of trouble!!!

25. My Alegebra teacher used to call me A.LO

26. Im always being asked if Im; Black and Asian, Hawaiian, Puerto Rican, or Black + Mexican. Im Mexican.

27. When I was in the 6th grade my best friends brother was shot and killed. I was secretly in love with him for years! I was devestated when he died.

28. I have alot of expensive habits. Starbucks, M.A.C, Roca-Wear, Shoes.

29. When I was a little girl I wated to be Teena Marie! Then I thought I was Sade!

30. I have 10 piercings, and want more!

31. I have no tatoos yet. But after my baby comes Ill get one.

32. Im only 18

33. I contradict myself alot.

34. I wear some sort of pink EVERYDAY!

35. I think I went well over 2O =\


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_=
15. Im on the pill, but stress out about being pregnant all the time..im a freak

19. When driving I constantly think about the Internal workings of the engine and all the things that could go wrong..

20.. I am super paranoid about EVERYTHING!!and I stress out about stuff.. I hate it._

 
OMG TWINS!!!  I have the same problems! :righton:


----------



## Wishie88 (Jan 4, 2007)

I know I post very Rarely, but this looks like fun.
You guys are all so open, and so nice.

1. I've been addicted to Internet makeup communities for 2 years now.

2. I learned everything I know about makeup from these communities.

3. I've met both of my boyfriends on the internet, both relationships were quite successful, and I hate when people say internet relationships don't work.

4. I love the smell of dirt, I bought my Ex Dirt scented perfume for christmas last year because I thought it was dead sexy on a man.

5. I beat myself up so much emotionally, I have low self confidance and HATE my appearance.

6. My reason for wanting to move to New York is because I always figure that the man I love who lives there will just realize one day how much he loves me. Its a nice daydream.

7. I value intellectualism above eveything else, if I meet someone and they're really smart, I automatically like them.

8. I'm incredibly picky when it comes to men, which is odd because I always go on about how unloveable I am, and how I can never get men to like me.

9.  I'm not a virgin anymore, but I might as well be.

10. I have always wanted to be a writer, I get so involved in what I write sometimes, its amazing.

11.  I have quite possibly the most amazing family on earth, we are amazingly close, loving..but we all treat each other like whole individuals, my parents never treated us like "kids" they'e always let us figure life out on our own, and I am so happy they allowed me and my sisters that.

12. I was homeschooled from kindergarten to Grade 10, when I went to High school, it was a bit weird.

13. I got fired from Dairy Queen after 3 days because they didn't want to take the time to train me and I "asked too many questions"

14. I am going to my graduation with my sister's boyfriends little brother, who I have a crush on...awkward.

15. I'm obsessed with fashion and designers and everything, its really evolved in my sense of style.

16. I google and look random people up on Myspace when I'm bored, it feels like your spying on them in a way..lol

17. I dabble in Tarot and horoscopes, but act like a cynic about those things most of the time.

18. My mom is a former social worker, as a result of this she has always been able to: A, find a problem and fix it for my friends and: B, make all of my friends really comfortable around her.

19. I have no worries about getting hired by MAC next fall, its in the bag.

20. I would like to be in a band, but all I do is sing... and no one is looking for that it seems.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay, my turn!

1. I'm going to be a police officer by next year, once I graduate with my Criminal Justice degree.

2. I've both flunked out and dropped out of college already, and it's only been 3 years. The first time, I was working on a BA in French, and I partied too hard and got booted out. The second time, I was one semester away from an Associate's in Nursing, but I hated it more than anything, so one day I got up, walked out, and never came back to that program. I love what I'm doing now, though. 

3. For the record, I'm a really good student when I try. I have a 3.8 GPA right now!

4. I'm a meter maid, and I love it! 

5. I've worked at the Renaissance Faire for the past 8 years. I manage my shop now. It's a hoot!

6. Speaking of Renfaires...last spring, I moved from WI to TX to do a faire. I lived on the actual faire site, above my booth...without running water or really secure electricity, and next to the elephant pen. It was an incredible experience, but I'm glad to be home.

7. I plan on moving to New Orleans. I went on vacation there 4 years ago, and the city is in my blood now. I will be there as soon as I graduate.

8. I'm a vegetarian and a member of PETA. However, PETA does some things that I do not support (serving kids beer instead of milk? Remember that? Not cool.). I've been veggie for 11 years now. My mom is also a vegetarian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. I adore my boyfriend, Mike. We've been together for nearly 3 years now, and he is just amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He just quit smoking, so yay for him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. I'm a language nerd. I speak (not fluently, but enough to survive should I wake up one morning in country that would require it)...french, italian, german...a wee bit of spanish and japanese. Latin, but that's not really useful these days. I'm currently teaching myself Arabic, so that I can apply to the FBI or CIA one day, and have a leg up on the other applicants.

11. I am addicted to the TV show 24. I find myself thinking about how 'dreamy' Kiefer Sutherland is. I cannot explain this. 

12. Over the course of the last 4 years, I've had over 25 different piercings. I currently only wear jewelry in 5 (my labret, conch, and 3 navel rings.) I used to have my earlobes stretched to nearly an inch, but I'm letting them close in favor of my future job as a cop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're at about 10 gauge right now.

13. I have 3 tattoos.

14. I create and sell synthetic dreadlocks at my website, medusalox.com. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. I'm a natural redhead, and I will never ever dye my hair again. I dyed it black a while back, not a good idea!

16. For whatever reason, I have the hots for Pinhead from Hellraiser. Not the actor, but the actual character. 

17. When I was a little girl, I was afraid of dandelions. Those are fine for me now, but now I feel panic whenever I see a sunflower. I'm strange, I know.

18. I go ghost hunting with my mom on a regular basis. I'm a big skeptic, but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. I'm really antisocial. I don't like too many people, and I have a low tolerance for a lot of things that people do. I'm not mean about it (often), but I just prefer the company of my family, my boyfriend, or my 2 good friends..or myself. I don't go out very often, and I'm ok with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. Musically, I'm into industrial and metal. My favorite bands include Tool, A Perfect Circle, Nine Inch Nails, KMFDM, Skinny Puppy, Gravity Kills....but I also love me some Christina Aguilera!


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 4, 2007)

1. i studied fashion, i mostly loved to make corssets.
2. i've stoped making clothes since i got more and more into make up.
3. even though i used to be a crazy punk, i don't have any tattoos/ piercings, and i never tuched drugs.
4. i've never smoked a cigeret.
5. i have a fetish for corssets and high hills.
6. i used to have a fetish for stockings and i have about 70-80 pairs.
7. for years i couldn't wear pants, i hated it! i only wore minny skirts (until i went to the army and had no choice..)
8. oh, yeah, like most israeli girls i went to the army and i was in the ministry of defence.
9. i don't have a highscool diploma.
10. i'm a vegi (and i don't eat meat for about 15-16 years) and i'm really into healthy food.
11. i have the most adorable dog called micky, and he's like our little baby.
12. i wanna learn natural vetrinary.
13. i'm obssesed with the native americans (indians) culture and it is a dream of mine to go to a reservation and learn from them.
14. i don't have a drivers lison.
15. i'm dreaming of a motorcycle, but it would break my moms heart cos it's her nightmear.
16. my room at my parents house is in flashy pink with some touches of bright flashy green.
17. i used to be a cage dancer at a rock club.
18. i'm with my boyfriend for almost 6 years and live with him out of my parents house for 2 years (he used to live at my parents for 3.5 years).
19. my favorite movie is "the doom generation", and rose mcgowen is the reason i first got my bengs.
20. i do my eyebrows since the 6th grade.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

Medusalox, I think it's so awesome that you are getting into law enforecement and want to work for the CIA or FBI. You aren't the stereotype of people that would want to do those things and I think that is awesome!
I love hearing about people, especially females, going against the grain and doing extraordinary things!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Medusalox, I think it's so awesome that you are getting into law enforecement and want to work for the CIA or FBI. You aren't the stereotype of people that would want to do those things and I think that is awesome!
I love hearing about people, especially females, going against the grain and doing extraordinary things! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Thank you soo, so much! I've actually gotten a lot of flack from people about my chosen career path. It's nice to hear some support! I appreciate it! And besides, I can just arrest all the nay-sayers one day (Kidding...I think....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....)


----------



## Femme (Jan 4, 2007)

yay this is funn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1.  I'm very conservative and closed when I meet people, I wait to see if they are my type of person and If i could open up to them and be my goofy selse.

2. I was born in Armenia, and lived there in the sumemrs and would move to Russian in the winters until I was 8.  Then I moved to America and have been living here since.

3.  Once I finish highschool, then go to a university, I'm going to move to Europe, preferobally England or Russia.

4.  I've secretly always wanted to be a Model, but I've always hid it from everyone because I don't want people to make fun of me.

5.  I watch America's Next top model like its my religion.  I even watch the reruns on VH1 although i've seen them over 5 times.

6. I'm afraid of getting my heartbroken, so If guys ask me out and i don't LOVE them, I don't take a chance.

7.I hate taking pictures because I'm not photogentic. AT ALL.

8.  I love the fashion industry.  I love mixing and matching clothing, and my style is very vintage colors, the forest greens, navy blues, whites, grays, and the pinks. I never wear any orange or yellows or like highlighter blue colors.

9.  I've pretty much tried EVERYTHING in my life.  And if i stuck to one, i'd be so damn good at it.

10.  I've done- ice skating, gymnastics, volleyball, basketball, soccer,  web-designing, ballet, rythmic gymnastics, make up, snowboarding, surfing.. etc.

11.  I'm attracted to the jerk type of guys.

12.  I act so different by attractive guys.. I suddenly turn into this conservative girl, when i've known the guys for about 7 years, and it sucks.

13. I have blue eyes, when neither of my parents and only 1 of my grandparents has green eyes.

14. I'm 16 and I've never truely been in love. It's allright im still young.

15.  16 is the age when i started to think a lot about everything in life.. and i try to live life every moment and remember it.

16.I know 2 languages, but understand 3. (Armenian, and English I know, i Understand russian.)

17.  I have a bad temper.  Get me angry and I'm sure I'll make fun of somebody and hurt their feelings.

18. I run from my own problems, and a postpone things A LOT.

19.I love the beach, and everything about the ocean.  If i was homeless, that's where i'd live.

20.Last but not least, I've always wanted to look like barbie... hah


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 19, 2007)

1. I have naturally green eyes even though both my parents have brown

2. I'm addicted to chocolate, rainbow sherbert ice cream, and MAC

3. I've never dated hispanic men b/c my dad used to hit me (so I'm scared of them)

4. I earned my B.S. in Mathematics and I want to be an actuary (though I studied math to become a teacher and I'm great at it, but the pay sux)

5. My bf is my bf and we've been together for 40 months (he keeps track)

6. My bf is 1/2 black (Virgin Island) and part Portugese, French, and Burmese with a B.S. in CS with minors in math and physics (super nerd!)

7. I luv, luv, luv old movies... TCM and me are like this (fingers crossed)

8. I don't want kids cuz I'm afraid I'll be like my parents (see 3 and 18 )

9. I get my kicks out of making people laugh

10. I treat others like I want to be treated (and when I don't get that treatment back, I get really angry but I keep it inside)

11. I'm jealous of my sisters b/c they are alot prettier than I am

12. I secretly wish I could be a photographer/makeup artist

13. I'm not good at maintaining friendships b/c I used to move around a lot and never learned how

14. I have this obsessive need to check my email every 1/2 hour even though I know I won't have any new emails

15. My house has to be clean... I'll wake up in the middle of the night if it's not

16. I used to be a size 5 and now I'm a size 12 and I don't ever want to go back (I luv myself this way, I don't like guys staring at me)

17. I love the smell of coffee but I hate the taste

18. I overheard my mom telling her friend that I'd never made her proud and to this day, I haven't forgiven her for it

19. I broke my foot while snowboarding and when it gets really cold, it hurts like hell

20. I've had the opportunity to meet Alkaline Trio twice in my life and I want to do it again


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 19, 2007)

1. I am mexican with a polynesian last name so ppl give me a funny look sometimes wen they try to spell it out!

2. I have a 7 month old son who I love to death and hope to raise in love and in God.

3. Today was my first wedding anniversary

4. I still cry when I get shots simply because I hve a deep fear of needles.

5. I am 18 years old.

6. I know spanish, english, some portugese and some german

7. I am addicted to avocadoes!

8. I loooooooooooove SHRIMP its the best thing ever!

9. I play soccer

10. I love starbucks alittle too much!

11. My great grandpa was rich in mexico.. only cus he tricked the indians out of their land.. ( kinda like what the americans did to the mexicans.. yeah)

12. I LOVE SKA! 

13. I love Mexico and Im not afraid to say it. 

14. I hate mexicans who deny where their from. ( I was born here but I have dual citizenship)

15. I am the 2nd of 5 sibling

16. My mom is only 35

17. My dad is only 36

18. I LOVE THE TWILIGHT ZONE

19. I had a pet bunny named snowball who died

20. I am a woman above everything else.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 19, 2007)

1.  I have two older brothers who I absolutely adore, but are very strangle-able at times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I'm a Political Science/Psychology double major.

3. I plan on joining the military when I finish my degrees, but I'm not sure which branch yet.  

4. My car's name is Heathcliff because that's what my grandmother was going to name my mom if she was a boy.  It's my way of teasing them.

5. I respect my mother, but I *LOVE* my father.  

6. I'm Irish and Spanish, but you'd never guess it from my auburn hair, light gray eyes and the bajillion freckles on my back.  

7. I work in retail, and have almost lost my faith in humanity because of it.  

8. I lived in NYC for 11 years, and I hated it so much that I will never do it again. Nice place to visit, though.

9. I lived in Florida for a short time and loved every minute of it.  

10. I was a competitive cheerleader for six years, but I only joined it because I loved football and it was the only way my parents would let me go to every game.  

11. I've sprained my ankles countless times between tumbling and dance.  I've mastered the art of "walking it off" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. I'm ambidexterous and got in trouble for it when I was in second grade because I switched my pencil halfway through what I was writing so it was in two different handwritings.  They thought i had someone else do my homework for me.  

13. I had my jaw dislocated when I had my widsom teeth removed.  

14. I've been to every state on the east coast at least twice.  

15. I'm afraid of cats, dentists, and escalators.

16. I'm one of those people who does stupid things/has weird things happen to them ALL the time.  I have "Only Christin could do that" moments every day.  

17. I love politics and debating.  

18. I supposedly have a "New York" accent.  I have no idea what that means- everyone else has accents, I'm normal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. My best friend and I have been mistaken for twins countless times.  

20. I grow my hair every year just to donate it.  I've been doing it for 9 years now.


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 19, 2007)

1- i wanna do soooo many things...i have no idea what to major in
2- my sister is a MAC artist (who i haven't spoken to in years)
3-my mom and me actually get along. i love that woman!
4- obsession with hello kitty
5-going to cosmo school in the fall
6- can be very moody sometimes
7-i'm scared of the dark
8-i'm a sucker for sunflowers and daisy's
9-i'd rather buy MAC than a LV bag 
10-i've never had my wisdom teeth removed
11-i'm scared of the dentist
12-in 1st grade i fell off the monkey bars and landed on my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13-i have a bf that is super sweet<3 but idk if i wanna be with him if i leave for college..
14-i'm 100% mexican (just born in US) yet i'm not that dark at all!
15-i have 3 brothers and 3 sisters (5 of them are half)
16-i speak spanish fluently
17-i hate bad drivers
18-i love food
19-i've never been to any other state in the US other than nevada
20-i adore my dog like no other


----------



## Peaches (Feb 20, 2007)

1. I'm 22, 5'6, love my curves & my hair [ash blonde ooo yeaaah]. Alot of peeps say I'm down to earth. I like that they say that =)
2. I have been to University and studied Criminology/ Crime & Justice and also Information Technology. I want to go back asap and study something design/drafting/architecture related... just not sure exactly. 
3. I used to be a cheerleader & promo model but I found it all too superficial and I felt uncomfortable with the sleaziness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I drive a 2002 Mitsubishi Mirage called Luigi and he is the colour of Teal Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. I am addicted to coffee but I only drink it at work. 
6. My favourite foods are strawberries & cream, cucumber, peanut butter [gotta be crunchy. Thats a must.]
7. My favourite movie is In God's Hands. Favourite bands are 311 and Spank Rock.
8. I love love love my Nintendo DS [Animal Crossing Wild World addict] and my Sidekick II. 
9. I hate my job [Im a receptionist and I had over 500 calls today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] and I want to be an Architectural Draftsperson. 
10. I've never seen snow. 
11. I love the beach.
12. I do drugs. Not crazily. I know my limits. 
13. I've never smoked a cigarette and I don't plan on starting any time soon. 
14. I wish I was Mexican and was from the Bay Area in Cali. I love Hyphy hahaha. 
15. I don't believe in negativity. It's not helpful to anyone. I don't like bitchy people and I try actively to be nice to everyone I meet. 
16. I have green eyes but I wish they were brown. This forum makes me want that more than anything. You all have such beautiful gorgeous eyes! Ahhh *drool*
17. I love clubbing, love raving, love the casino [roulette & poker]. I have a bjillion close friends and I love them all. Love my boyf of 2 years more than anything. 
18. My horoscope is always right and I follow it religiously. Speaking of religion.. I'm a semi-buddhist. I believe in the principles, I just don't attend church/ temple/ etc or try to force my belief on anyone. 
19. I love the smell of grass, the ocean, etc. I love looking out over landscapes, up to the sky, out to sea.
20. I absolutely adore palm trees, hotel parties and all of you! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Girls!

This is such a cool thread.  The spirit of camaraderie here, is so uplifting.  Anyway, here's mine.

1. I think Dita von Teese is gorgeous

2. Im an introvert

3. I find surgery fascinating.  I occasionally
    watch surgical videos online.

4. Like you, I enjoy make-up

5. Doing autopsies is my dream job

6. Im not a good cook.  I dont like frying.

7. Im an agnostic

8. I'm a housewife.  No kids.

9. I find it challenging to discipline and motivate
    myself. For example, Ive been putting off  
    studying for the GRE.

10. I like ducks.  They look perpetually neat and
     their wobbly butts are amusing.

11. Im asian. Korean-filipino

12. I like listening to opera.  La Traviata is my
      favorite.

13. I'm always daunted to approach mac counters.
      I somehow find the MUA's intimidating.  

14.  I think Pierce Brosnan looks stinky.

15.  I just dreamt last night that i lost all my 
       teeth.  They just suddenly crumbled like 
      eggshells.  A few years ago, I dreamt that I
      puked my intestines out.  

16. Im 5'3, 107 pounds

17. At the back of my mind, i earnestly hope
      that there really is a god.

19. For me, books are indispensable.

20. Im scared of worms and serpents


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 19, 2007)

My Turn!

1. I have lived in the same apt in NY since birth (I am now 22)
2. I went to college wanting to be a doctor and changed my mind 3 yrs into being pre med
3. I have been battling anorexia since age 16, and have gotten down to the 70 lb range twice (not proud of this)
4. I am absolutely addicted to shopping and especially shopping for makeup
5. I am a very jealous person.
6. I care too much about what other people think
7. I haven't been able to keep a best friend because they always betray me
8. I am naturally a 30g bra size, and I am proud of it
9. I adore sushi
10. Sometimes i prefer to read by myself than to go out
11. I am really outgoing and always try to make people laugh
12. My mother is like my best friend, although she also knows what to say to send me into a rage
13. I have an insane temper, especially when dealing with family
14. My bf is my first bf and we have been together almost 3 yrs
15. All of my grandparents died before I was born
16. I am first generation american, my sister was even born in the ukraine
17. I think softcore porn is a waste of time
18. I am in love with Darren Hayes, even though he is gay
19. My favorite series ever was charmed
20. I was a professional competitive dancer for 14+ years. Had to stop when I went away to college


----------



## Zombygrl (Jul 20, 2007)

1. I'm 25 years old, most people think I'm about 17.
2. I'm 4'11" and have big boobs.
3. I work at UPS with a bunch of guys.
4. I hate my job.
5. I'm currently attending college for a health care office degree.

6. I have never intentionally farted in front of anyone Ive ever dated. Farting in front of boys is just too embarrassing for me.
7. I LOVE zombie movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8. I absolutely love zombie makeup/theatrical stuff!!!!!!!
9. My feet are so small that I have to shop in the kids shoe section.
10. I'm childfree and I plan on being that way for a long time, if not forever.

11. I LOVE animals especially dogs and birds. 
12. I don't have a boyfriend, and I don't want one either.
13. I usually don't trust anyone I date.
14. I have a crappy self esteem.
15. I'm really shy and usually don't talk a lot in front of people I don't know.

16. I love to travel, but rarely have the money to.
17. I like to watch 80s tv shows, I have this obsession with the Golden Girls. 
18. I also like cheesy 80's music. 
19. I'm usually broke.
20. MAC gives me ladywood.


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 20, 2007)

01.  I have a son named landon who is 20 months old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




02.  I moved in with my boyfriend when I was 17 years old & we're still together & counting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




03.  My younger sister & I have the same birthday's (August 11) but we're 5 years apart.

04.  I have nearly $10,000 worth of MAC makeup.  Go figure.

05.  I'm 100% Filipina but born & raised on Maui.

06.  I work at the Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa.  Look me up.  I might just send something to your room if you're on vacation & staying at our hotel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07.  I have a really bad temper!  Sometimes, hard to control.

08.  I don't care for fish unless it's Ahi & it has to be prepared sashimi or poke style which means it's RAW.  
Sounds disgusting but almost every local person LOVES it!

09.  97% of time I go somewhere, I'm always using Black clothing.  I don't know why.  It's my favorite!

10.  I smoke cigarettes.  Eeewww, i know.

11.  I'm not an alcoholic or anything but I can handle my alcohol pretty well.  Most times, I can drink a large bottle of Jager (bombs) by myself & still be perfectly fine.

12.  I'm a racer chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.  I thought my boyfriend how to drive stick.  Hahaha.

14.  I live in one of the most beautiful places on earth.  It's paradise & we call it Maui, Hawaii.

15.  I used to be a webdesigner but I stopped.  Very time consuming & hard work.

16.  I get irritated easily.

17.  I don't really like buying expensive handbags.  I have a few but it's a waste because all it does is sit in my closet in it's dust bag, collecting dust.  I'm afraid of using them & getting them all dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.  I was once addicted to myspace but then it got boring after I discovered Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19.  I hate mint flavored ice cream.  YUCK!

20.  I am an MTV, Court TV & informercial junkie.  Haha.  I watch these channels all day, everyday.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 21, 2007)

1. I collect Pez dispensers.

2. I love animals and my black lab Cookie is like my child so I spoil him.

3. I'm scared of the dark and I've never slept without a nightlight.

4. I could live off cupcakes!

5. I have trouble sleeping and have all my life, I usually go to bed around 5 am.

6. I'm only 5'2" and I love being short!

7. I love Hello Kitty.

8. When I get mad/upset I have to buy myself something, retail therepy never fails!

9. I have alot of dreams involving MAC.

10. I have a pretty bad caffeine addiction.

11. I'm a huge Star Wars nerd.

12. I love the smell of fake tans and pool chemicals.

13. My best friend in the world is my boyfriend.

14. I have two younger half sisters that mean the world to me.

15. I love Marilyn Monroe.

16. I'm obsessed with The OC and I cried for over an hour after the last episode.

17. I can't go anywhere without chapstick, I even keep a tube in my bed!

18. My favorite color is the whole rainbow.

19. I worry too much, and I freak out about every little sound when I'm alone.

20. I'm about to start school to be an esthitician, even though I was in cosmotology for all 4 years of high school and should have more than enough done to take the exam for that or cosmetology, I was lazy and careless then.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 21, 2007)

Ohh, fun thread.

Here we go...

*poof*


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 21, 2007)

1. I have multiples piercings: three on one ear lobe, two on one earlobe, one cartilage, and a navel piercing.

2. I have three citizenships: American, Bahraini, and Italian. All legal.

3. I hate girls who correct you on manners. 

4. Despite being half-Arab, I act, dress, talk, and act like Eurotrash :X

5. I use parasols when I walk around in a city or am on the beach. Completely paranoid about pale skin.

6. My brother has a pilot's license and I am afraid to go in his little propeller plane.

7. I can't sleep unless all the doors on the floor are locked and shut.

8. I'm one of six children. 

9. About half my family (three brothers) are Muslim, two of my brothers are Catholic, and I'm the lone atheist. 

10. I was born in NYC, and have lived in Anchorage, Alaska; Hong Kong; Manama, Bahrain; Amman, Jordan; and Oslo, Norway. But I consider myself Bahraini since I've lived there for the longest time and most of my family is there (and Italy). 

11. I get grossed out by slutty clothing.

12. I collect parody pornography ("Pulp Friction", "The Perfect Secratery", "The Hole", etc..)

13. I've been dyeing my hair since I was 12.

14. I love cranberries, the smell, taste, and color of them.

15. I have a fear of falling on my face and losing all my teeth. 

16. I can't stand it when people randomly start to sing in class.

17. I intuitively know what bothers people... I mean, what they're the most self-concious about.

19. My father doesn't know I have a navel piercing.

20. I have two dogs (Bichon Frise, Toy Poodle), one ferret (Dante), two vipers (Armand and Marius), and one python (Vittorio). The vipers are actually my brother's but I take care of them anyways.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 21, 2007)

ohhh lets see if i can come up with all 20

1. i'm a total princess and it doesn't help that my mom's nickname for me is princess

2. my school, living expenses, and other necessities are paid for by my parents until i'm done school

3. i'm secretly worried about ending up alone (i don't do bfs well and i haven't met anyone new in a long... LONG time)

4. despite what ppl say, i am korean. 100% korean. both my parents are korean. many ppl think i'm at least half korean and half_______

5. though i'm asian, i'm tall and curvey i'm 5'8" and have 34D boobs

6. my mom says considering all the junk i eat, i don't gain weight fast. its true i eat junk food half the time especially when i'm in school cuz i'm really lazy. but if i really ate consciously, i can loose a lot of weight fast!

7. i love working out but i have to be motivated. for example if i don't force myself to go on monday, or even tuesday the latest, most likely i won't go for the week. but when i'm there i'mt here for min 3 hrs

8. though i'm studying music in university i hate playing the flute. 

9. i learnt about harsh reality of musician's life in gr.4. after i got my first rejection letter to this performing arts school

10. i'm impatient. if theres something i want I WANT IT NOW!

11. my way of snowboarding confuse a lot of ppl. my board is set up as goofy, i ride goofy, but on my way to the lift i'm regular

12. i can't burp out loud. i tried. can't i just get a burst of air coming out but no sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. oh yeah to one of my above statements, i'm tall for an asian, standing at 5'8". i have REALLY long torso. my legs are infact same height as girls that are 5'2. sometimes regular length jeans are too long for me and they end up being dragged. i wear 30-32" length

14. i have had cosmetic surgery done. i have these nasty holes on my forehead from chickenpox scars and i had a scar revision but its still there

15. i plan on getting my nose done perhaps next summer. i think my nose can be better and also in hopes that i'd stop doing bunny noses

16. though i may not show it, i'm really self conscious. sometimes i even cry about it

17. i'm really scared of the future. because i want to be a teacher and there are so many teachers i'm scared that i won't get hired. if i do get hired, i'm scared how i'm going to live. teachers in ontario's salery start from 38 000

18. i'm 5'8" i weigh 145lbs (somedays 150 lbs) and my body is made up of only 22% fat (keep in mind my 34D cup boobs) and  22% is perfect,fit, healthy 20 year old's body fat % but i feel like 145 is a big scary number. though i know ur bf% is more important than what the scale tells u because muscle weighs more than fat and i've got a lot of muscle

19. i have massively huge calves so i can never wear knee high boots nor skinny/straight leg jeans

20. i really don't know how to apply make up. i don't understand the whole sections of your face and ur eyes. i just dab colours here and there and vola i look decent. and id on't plan on learning about the different parts of ur eyelids because what i've got going works. but i know ur supposed to put lighter colour right below ur brows


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

1. I'm addicted to World of Warcraft.
2. I'm a trained opera singer.
3. I was never vaccinated and my daughter and future children will not be vaccinated either.
4. I can only sleep sideways or diagonally in the bed.
5. I have 6 brothers and sister and only 2 of them, I really like.
6. I work in a children's hospital but I'm holding out and waiting for that MAC job. 
7. I can't stand cigarettes. EWW!
8. I'm a conservative.
9. I'm Roman Catholic and super proud of my faith.
10. I'm a great cook; I learned from my grandma, whose father was a German Baker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. I don't believe in luck --- I think everything happens for a reason.
12. I am VERY pro-life. 
13. I used to be addicted to hair dye, but I'm better now.
14. I don't believe in circumcision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. I was raised by my grandparents.
16. I have been to Italy and Germany and much of the Caribbean and Mexico and Canada. I want to go back to Italy. <3
17. I got to see Pope John Paul II before he died.
18. My birthday is August 21.
19. My engagement ring is Tanzanite and Diamond. Sooo gorgeous.
20. I'm addicted to MAC Shadesticks.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_ 
17. I got to see Pope John Paul II before he died._

 
thats cool! i was supposed to perform for Pope JPII when he did world youth day in toronto back in gr.9. he stayed at the st joseph's convent (right next to my high school) but my band director was pissed that i was leaving the school to go to the performing arts school, he pulled me out of the ensemble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish i met him he's so awesome. rest in peace jpII


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennzy* 

 
_thats cool! i was supposed to perform for Pope JPII when he did world youth day in toronto back in gr.9. he stayed at the st joseph's convent (right next to my high school) but my band director was pissed that i was leaving the school to go to the performing arts school, he pulled me out of the ensemble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wish i met him he's so awesome. rest in peace jpII_

 
He was so adorable. I saw him over in Rome at St. Peter's while he was giving an audience. He was sitting in his chair and he had on these red shoes and I remember noticing that his feet didn't touch the floor.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is mine!!!  BTW This is a fun thread, I love people, everyone is so interesting!!

20.  I love blood..literally.  Blood and guts.  Nothing makes me nauseated.  Someday I will be an RN.

19.  I almost lost my husband to a horrible car accident after we had only been married six months.  My 3 year anniversary is in September.

18.  I believe in dreams.  I believe that my grandmother comforted me in a dream after she had passed..

17.  ..and I have a tattoo for it.

16.  I am addicted to diet coke.  Bad.  I will have one even if I am up at 6 am.

15.  I care too much about other peoples opinion of me.

14.  I drive my dream car.  I wanted it since I was 14 and I cried when my husband bought it for me.

13.  I love my mom more than anything else in the world.  She is my best friend.

12.  I am deathly afraid of chainsaws.  Even the noise could bring me to tears if close enough.

11.  I am scared of losing my parents.  I do not know how I will go on without them.

10.  I love gross horror films.

9.  I have a girlcrush on Sheri Moon Zombie.  I love watching her ass in 'House of 1000 Corpses.'

8.  I have a little black Pomeranian named Sophie.  She sleeps in my bed with me when my husband is out of town.

7.  I realized I was a typical american housewife when my husband came home from work and I was crying to Oprah.

6.  I have no enemies.

5.  I sit too much on the computer when I could be doing something productive.

4.  I play the violin and piano.

3.  I hate to clean unless I am by myself with nothing else to do.

2.  I am in the process of buying my second home and it is literally being built across the street from where I live now.  

1.  I am used to getting what I want.  Sometimes I still throw fits.  A happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jul 25, 2007)

I can't remember if I've posted in here or not.

1. My first, middle, and last name each have 6 letters. Out of those 18 letters, 9 are vowels and 9 are consonants. It wasn't intentional, either. I just noticed a couple of years ago.
2. I've never been inside a hospital in my life. I wasn't even born in one.
3. I can solve a Rubiks cube in less than 5 minutes.
4. I have naturally blonde hair and dark brown eyebrows.
5. I say the word "comfortable" with four syllables, and... a lot of people laugh at me when I say it. Hah.
6. I have associative synesthesia (look it up) in which I visualize colors in response to music.
7. I love pink, rainbows, and leopard print.
8. I can't sleep unless my head is completely under the covers.
9. Continuing on that topic, I also can't sleep unless I'm wearing thick socks. Otherwise I can't stop imagining a spider biting my feet.
10. My room is painted pink.
11. I'm obsessed with analysing vocals in songs. Usually if I'm riding in the car with someone and listening to the radio, I'll end up giving them a constant commentary of what I like, don't like, or think is interesting about the vocals of whatever song is playing, whether they care or not. I also have the highest and lowest notes I've ever heard from all of my favorite singers memorised.
12. I wear belts sideways. Like, with the buckle on my left hip instead of in the front. I started doing it a couple of years ago, and I'm not sure why I do it. Now I automatically put belts on that way, and it doesn't even occur to me that it's different unless someone asks me why I wear belts sideways.
13. When I was younger (like 11 and earlier), I thought makeup was stupid and I hated the color pink. Hahahaahhhh.
14. I like to write, but I don't finish stories. As a matter of fact, I just start them. I'll think of an idea for a story, write 5 to 10 pages of it, and then get bored with it and move on to my next idea.
15. High-pitched sounds don't hurt my ears. For example, I participate in theatre and choir at school, so I hear microphone feedback often. It's weird when it happens and everyone else is freaking out and covering their ears, while it doesn't affect me at all. It just feels like any other sound.
16. I'm bad at completing lists.


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 25, 2007)

1.)  I'm addicted to peanut butter.  I can't resist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.)  I'm uuuuuber shy to ppl i don't know and it takes me forever to be myself

3.)  that said, i'm actually extremelyyyyy loud and funny enough that many ppl have told me i should do stand up. lol

4.)  i'm almost 21 and i've yet to have a boyfriend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.)  i'm a mutt: i'm 1/2 iranian, 1/8 armenian, 1/8 irish (i have the freckles to prove it), 1/8 french canadian, and the rest is scottish and english

6.)  i don't actually own any MAC...YET.  i'm waiting til i get back to school so i can get my own PO box and buy stuff.

7.)  when i'm on break from college i work at mcdonalds (if you ever get chicken selects they're only good when they're fresh, so ask them to cook some for you if they're not fairly fresh)

8.)  i'm going to college in ri, studying biology, and plan on going to dental school in two years  (i'm a junior now)

9.)  when i walk down stairs, i turn my body and feet to the right. idk why i do it, but i've done it since forever

10.)  i vacuum insects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.)  i looove taking pictures... i'm a wanna-be amateur photographer haha

12.)  i don't have a car anymore, and havn't driven in over 2 years.  i only drove on the highway once during my driving lessons loool

13.)  i plan on living in the city/on the border of a city so i can use public xportation

14.)  i sleep on my stomach and i magically always wake up on my back

15.)  i shed hair like whoa llol

16.)  i've always wanted 3 piercings in each ear, and i finally did it almost a year ago and i love it 

17.) i never knew that i had really curly hair until a few months ago.  don't ask me how i never knew...i thought it was wavy, but nopee, i get these goo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




orgeous banana curls and i love them

18.)  the first thing i do in the morning is turn on my comp. and check my email and specktra

19.)  cherries are my favorite food ever

20.)  i can't stand talking on the phone, and if i have to talk to someone for over 30 seconds i get ticked like no other. no clue why since i'm actually a really patient person. hhaa

ok, that was reaaaaally random


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 25, 2007)

1. i am a receptionist at a nail salon, with all viatnamese people. 

2. i have obsessive-compulsive disorder. 

3. my favourite band of all time is metric. 

4. if kimya dawson ran for president, she would have my vote. 

5. i refuse to use paper towels, plasticware, paper plates, and ESPECIALLY styrofoam. 

6. i am not gay, but consider myself to be a gay-rights activist. 

7. my favourite colour is aqua. 

8. i speak spanish, a bit of french, some german, and can translate latin. 

9. i am terrified of whales. 

10. i never ever litter. EVER. 

11. i know more about harry potter than you. 

12. i wish i were happy. 

13. i crochet. 

14. i wish i had enough will power to be vegetarian. 

15. if i have a daughter, i will name her juliette rainbow. 

16. hippie is me. 

17. i hate mascara with an absolute passion, but always wear it. 

18. i want to have a will and grace life more than anything.

19. i remember everything. 

20. i have panic attacks a lot.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

1. I was in a Jewish sorority even though I am Catholic

2. I was a Biology major, but decided it wasn't for me after I kept killing my worm segments in lab.

3. My sis and I are 15 years apart, making my nephew and neice closer in age to me. 

4. I have ALWAYS wanted a red couch....and now I have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





5. My fiancee was a total re-bound. 

6. I have a terrible lip biting addiction

7. When I was 9, I met Barbie's creator- Ruth Handler.

8. My mom has been on lots of television shows including Oprah

9. I just bought a p0rn called "naughty nuptuals"

10. Because I went to Purdue as did my fiance, our kiddos will go there as well 

11. I am a Big Sister in the BBBS program and mentor a 15 year old Autistic boy

12. I love to crack my toes

13. My first car was a 92 ford explorer named La Quita

14. I have a scar on my right butt cheek from sitting on the stem of a martini glass....


15. I had Michael Jackson Colorforms as a kiddo

16. I was in an all girl group called "The Lunchboxes" when I was in HS...I was the flava flav of the group 

17. I can still rock out to New Kids on the Block

18. I went to a Jordan Knight concert and it was awful!

19. I kissed the drummer from "The Ataris"....dunno if they still exist!

20. Mama's Family is one tight show!!


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 27, 2007)

1)  i have a daughter named sunshine (sunny for short)
2)  i am obsessed with honda cars and even have a honda tattoo (although that can be seen in my profile)
3)  my boyfriend was one of the first people i ever talked to on a computer in 1996, 11 years ago.
4)  i didn't meet my boyfriend until 2004 and moved to california to be with him in 2005.
5)  i'm from houston, tx and i absolutely hate everything about it and texas and have wanted to live in california since  i was 9 years old.
6)  i have a 4 year old son that lives in tx and he doesn't know i exist.
7)  the cure has been my favorite band since i was 12 and i still love them 20 years later.  i've seen them in concert 5 times total.
8 ) before moving, in houston i was accepted into mortuary school to be an embalmer but decided to move instead. (i still want to be one badly).
9)  the 2 full time jobs i've had since moving to california are both customers of my last job in houston.
10)  i've worked 2 jobs for a total of 5 years (not consecutively).
11)  i'm obsessed with san francisco and i'm totally ecstatic that i live near it since i can't afford to live in it.
12)  i am addicted to green beans.  i'd eat them for dinner every day if i could.
13)  i love chicken and it's mostly all i ever eat.
14)  i first saw green day in concert when i was pregnant with my daughter and saw them a 2nd time with her when she was 10 years old (she's 12 now).
15)  i'm going for a record to see how long i can go without washing my car and haven't washed it in over 3 months.  it's absolutely disgusting!  
16)  i don't watch movies that are hugely popular.
17)  i constantly have to have music on.  i couldn't live without it.
18 )  i have a bad habit of driving recklessly.  i hardly ever drive under 80 mph in normal traffic conditions on the freeway.
19)  i have no "real" friends here in california. it's not that i don't want any, i just haven't met any.
20)  any time i get a new electronic gadget (cell phone, camera, etc.) i leave any plastic covering on it until it falls off and even then i still try to keep it on!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

1. I work at Victoria's Secret, going on to Ulta. Fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. I have OCD, and ADD. I also have an anorexic disorder, which pretty much causes me to think I don't have to eat. But I'm getting better with it.

 3. My favorite music is Grindcore Metal, Techno, Whiney Boy Bands, and Classic Glam Rock.

 4. I have a love for everything Japanese. 

 5. My mother died right after I was born, but I didn't know until I was 17.

 6. My favorite color is green.

 7. I love vegetables. I know that's weird, but they are so yummy, who needs candy when you have brocolli!?

 8. I am scared of bugs. Especially spiders. 

 9. I take eight pills a day. For my disorders and my migranes.

 10. I like photography. I take pictures of everything.

 11. I love Harry Potter. Snape is my favorite character, and he beats everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12. I love anime and manga. Manga especially, I have over 200+ mangas in my room.

 13. I'm a vegetarian. No meat for me.

 14. I have a boyfriend of two years who proposed to me recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15. I'm very quiet IRL. I keep to myself a lot. And I don't like to be bothered by people.

 16. I think a girl smoking and drinking is trashy and disgusting.

 17. I love Hello Kitty, I have a collection of her also.

 18. I play video games.

 19.  I have a very crappy memory. 

 20. I don't like flying, but yet I find it fun.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 18, 2007)

1. I’m 31 and have one little boy and another on the way

2. I’m a skin microbiologist

3. I have a Degree and a Masters Degree

4. I live in Yorkshire

5. I got my hair cut a couple of weeks ago and I HATE it!

6. I’ve really only started wearing make up in the last year – I really need it now I look dog tired all the time!

7. I lived in Marseille for a year whilst I was studying

8. I have loads of grey hairs and really need to start using permanent hair dye

9. I used to play the flute really well

10. I want to buy loads more MAC make up but as I’m on maternity leave I’ve no money to fuel my new habit

11. I used to be a member of the Barbie fan club

12. I can’t drive

13. It’s my 1st wedding anniversary this week

14. I started cracking my knuckles after watching Bugsy Malone for the first time

15. I spend way too much time on the internet

16. I would love to try blonde hair but I’m too chicken

17. I’m not sure if I’m going to go back to work this time

18. I have a phobia about people wetting themselves

19. I love Radiohead

20. I watched Top Gun last week and it made me cry!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 18, 2007)

Here goes:

1. I am 32

2. My favourite colour is purple since I can remember

3. I am married for 5 years with an 11 year old daughter named Katie

4. I am a recovering drug addict and alcoholic.  I am still getting over it and it has been years since I have done any drugs. 

5. I hate my father & mother but I still speak to them occassionally because of my daughter.

6. I have very low self esteem

7. I have attemped suicide 5 times.

8. I am an accountant and love my job.

9. I am an american living in England

10. I haven't been home to see any of my family for almost 4 years.

11. My favourite food is Mexican

12. I am half puerto rican, 1/4 german, and 1/4 english

13. I still dress in jeans, trainers, and tshirts

14. My father was physically abusive to my mother, and my mother was physically and emotionally abusive to me

15. I don't have many friends because it is very hard for me to trust anybody.  I don't feel comfortable around people.

16. It is hard for me to express myself.

17. I love designer handbags but hate LV and Gucci because I think they are for Chavs.

18. I love scary movies but get so terrified that I dream about them for days.

19. Sometimes I think I am psychic because I dream about stuff that comes true.  

20. I am a extremely private person and some of the stuff that I wrote on here was one of the hardest things I have ever done in my life.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2007)

1. I'm half swedish, half laotion technically, though my mom grew up in Thailand. When people guess where I'm from they think I'm hispanic or from the middle east.

2. I'm 16, but often get mistaken for being in the 20-23 range.
 Maybe because I'm 5'8.. I dunno

3. In my school all subjects are in english, and focused on natural sciences + math.

4. When typing, english comes more natural then swedish to me. But I don't feel as comfortable speaking it, as I have a hard time finding and pronouncing words.

5. When in fifth grade, I weighed over 170+ pounds. I am just now starting to get fairly happy with myself, still a long way to go though.

6. I have fainted 3 times, all because I was overheated.. all times in a bathroom >.>

7. I saw a shrink weakly for two years because my mother forced me to.

8. I used to self harm. My legs, arms and hands are covered in scars and burnmarks. 

9. I have 3 keloids. One in the shape of a heart. All on my left arm.

10. I'm moving out as soon as I finish the year after this one in school, and I'm moving to Chesapeake, VA.

11. When I was younger, I wanted to be an astronaut, surgeon or coroner.

12. I'm very insecure which has led me to become incredibly jealous. At EVERYONE. 

13. I have eaten pretty much everything there is to eat. Yeah ew. I used to put everything in my mouth, still do, and there's nothing I won't try. Including glass, hearts, plastic, paper, wood stuff like that >.>

14. I am slightly nerdy. I've had different nerd periods, I used to be a book nerd, then the science nerd, then the comic nerd, now I'm in my gamer nerd phase, but I'm getting bored so I feel it'll be replaced soon.

15. I'm buddhist... because it sounds cooler then being atheist.  Kidding! I'm very liberal and can accept all opinions. And aslong as you don't hurt anyone, or force your beliefs on someone else, I can respect what you do. 

16. NOTHING you show me will make me feel uneasy or naseous. It's just impossible, I've seen too many sick things.

17. When I was younger, STDs were my passion. I would google them on my free time, gathering facts and pictures. I would know everything there was to know about them.

18. I love my boy and he's all that matters to me, we met in a chat room and have been togheter for 2 and a half years.

19. I love love love salmon. Has to be raw. So I adore sushi yes.

20. My favourite domestic animals are cats, dogs and guine pigs. My favourite wild ones are seals, polar bears and pretty much all feline ones. And wolves!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 19, 2007)

1. I hate eating Italian food, mostly because of the tomato sauce.

2. When I get mad, I get so mad that I throw things or do something else crazy. I scream and yell and many people think I have an anger problem.

3. I lost a LOT of my hair in the 8th grade, and it finally began growing back a year and a half later.

4. I was left home alone a lot when I was younger, and it scared me to death. I also hated being left upstairs by myself.

5. I think I will be fat when I'm older.

6. I love coffee and I have been drinking it since I was about 5 years old.

7. I can't WAIT to have and raise kids and to turn them into great people.

8. I lost my virginity when I was 16, and have only had sex with 3 people in my lifetime (which I think is a damn good thing lol)

9. I just graduated from high school and received my Cosmetology license.

10. I am an extremely sensitive person, who finds it hard to take what other people say about me, and I worry about how my boyfriend sees me.

11. I have a 32DDD chest which has started growing in the 3rd grade AND HASN'T STOPPED!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. I have 2 nephews, 2 nieces, and another niece on the way.

13. My dad is black (also white and native american) my mom is Irish (also dutch and native american). I just say I'm white and black but EVERYONE thinks I am some type of Spanish. it never fails

14. I used to cut myself but it lasted only for a few months. I plan on getting my 4-5 scars covered with a tattoo.

15. When I was a kid, I used to be absolutely TERRIFIED of tornadoes and the Blair Witch.

16. I can't drive, and don't have my license.

17. Guys have touched me when I didn't want them to and took it too far, people have somehow put force on me which scared the hell out of me, and people have hit me and left bruises. I still think that some of these things are my fault.

18. I used to get called names, called ugly, and people actually threw rocks and other things at me for no reason. I think this affected my self esteem and it still is--I'm extremely jealous and don't think I'm good enough.

19. I think that me and my boyfriend will get married and have kids, but I also think that at some point he will get tired of me and leave me or cheat on me.

20. I had an abortion September 2006, and I deeply regret it.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2007)

1. im a natural blonde with blue eyes
2. im curvy which im glad about
3. i have a boyfriend who i love! we went to the Caribbean in May 2007
4. im very shy but once i get to know a person properly im the opposite of shy!
5. i use sunbeds! [using fake tan for 3 years non stop started to get in the way of my social life!]
6. i wanna be a playmate or at least appear in Playboy magazine [call me a whore i dont care! because its art not prostitution]
7. i turn my webcam facing the wall because im scared if someones watching me lol!
8. im such a health freak i ONLY drink water and i dont eat junk no more unless im treating myself
9. i workout alot and go to the gym
10. Im going to beauty school next month im soo excited!
11. My hair is REALLY long almost touching my bum and i get random people ask me if its real
12. when i was younger i used to play with my barbies etc. and make 1 barbie naked and a ken naked and lie them on top of each other
13. i want a breast augmentation [if mother nature doesnt take its toll soon!]
14. i love animals and HATE animal cruelty
15. im addicted to the girls of the playboy mansion ['girls next door' for you US girls]
16. i have never met my father and dont want to either
17. i hate anorexics who think they are 'hott'
18. i can skateboard [no tricks though!]
19. my bedroom is NEVER tidy i have way too much junk but im getting a second bedroom
20. ohh and im totally spoilt


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 20, 2007)

1. I'm addicted to feathers: feather earrings, feather dresses, feather, necklaces. 
2. I'm a perfume junkie, and have MakeupAlley-ed every perfume ever created, at least 20 times. You know, just to be sure what my next purchase will be.
3. I'm Greek, and vegetarian. How that makes sense, I don't know. Lamb anyone?
4: When I was 3 years old, I took my dirty diaper off and used it to draw Disney cartoons allover my wall, smearing poop everywhere. White walls, by the way. 
5: The last _bad _thing I did was spit gum in this chick's hair because she was after my bf. I have a huge jealousy problem.
6: I'm addicted to gum, and go through it as if it's actual food. Bubblegum yum.
7: _The Ring_ freaked me out. The trailer started it, then the movie. I mean, it was so bad, I couldn't be alone in the house for months, let alone sleep.
8: Speaking of fears, I have serious Phasmophobia (fear of ghosts) and Thalassophobia (fear of the sea)
9: I'm addicted to Radiohead.
10: I'm addicted to _The Nutcracker_ (ballet)
11: I used to play broomball. What is it? it's like hockey, except you're running on ice. Fun. Especially if you hate cardio.
12: I'm addicted to magazines. I have a _huge_ stash in my room: Vogue, Allure, Elle, etc..
13: I hate looking like everyone else. I used to follow trends, but couldn't stand to look like Jane Doe, so I'm always on the lookout for original clothing, jewelry, etc. 
14: Alot of women have a shoe addiction. Mine however is jewelry. Real, fake, feathers, banlges, rings, silvers, golds, original, hard to find items is my fetish. I can't get enough.
15: I have a prominent beauty mark on my left cheek. Redden the lips, curl the short hair, and people think I'm a brunette version of Marilyn Monroe.
16: I'm obsessively inlove with my SO. It's been years that I've known him (he's my first love), and every time I lay my eyes on him, my heart beats like there's no tomorrow. I want to grow old with him, reach 100 yrs old, and reminisce on the good times
17: I want to become a MAC trainer, and am currently working my way up there. It won't be long now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18: I'm obsessed with decorating shows, especially _Who's design is it anyway?_ 
19: I have at least 70 cousins, all living in Greece.
20: Speaking of Greece, that paradise is waiting for me to return. Crete, Santorini, Rhodes, Mykonos Party Island, I'm there!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Aug 20, 2007)

1. i am obsessed with sports, and will gladly spend lots of time watching them, so long as i get to shop after! 

2. that said, im a sports management major in college..the reactions i get are truly amazing..

3. i hateee my last name!

4. i'm 5' 9", 105 lbs, and have huge lips..growing up was pretty awkward, being taller than anyone i knew who was under 21. the full-length mirror in my room is 6' 6" just so i can fit in it while in 5" heels!

5. disney, and especially disney world, are obsessions for me.

6. my boyfriend, as well as my guy friends, can shop at mac/sephora alone and know exactly what everything is and does, thanks to me!

7. my uncle is a haute couture designer

8. ive battled eating disorders my entire life and still do to this day

9. flipflops rule my closet

10. designer sunglasses are a sickness for me, i cant stop buying

11. i couldnt imagine a summer, or any season, without being "down the shore"!

12. i am beyond petrified of wood. yes, wood. clowns, bees, heights, needles, and drowning all tie for #2.

13. i'm addicted to pink anything, especially blush and lip products!

14. i completely adore manhattan, and brooklyn (though i've never been yet), and therefore torture my brooklynite and staten islander friends to pronounce "chocolate" ad nauseum

15. i can sing almost any song i hear, and can tell u the name&artist pretty much instantly

16. i love love loveee the casinos in atlantic city, but im too young to gamble..i never would anyway, id rather use the money on clothes and makeup

17. juicy couture is my middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18. animals have a special place in my heart, i absolutely am in love with them

19. i am obsessive about my teeth, got invisalign for the smallest tooth movement ever, and bleach them constantly..my uncle is my dentist, and i am there almost 3 times a month!

20. im extremely daring with my hair, at least for girls in my neighborhood; i love standing out!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

Woohoo!! I love stuff like this....

1. I'm really tall and have had a self-conscious thing about dating guys shorter than me.

2. I can recite "The Little Mermaid" line for line from beginning to end (been able to do that since 2nd grade! lol)

3. I've been married for 4 and ahalf years.

4. I am half Samoan

5. I was born and raised in California, but moved to Hawaii for college.

6. I've moved 9 times in the past 6 years.

7. I though this would be easier! lol

8. I was a band geek from 4th grade through high school (and still secretly am a band geek)

9. I love and miss the beach.

10. I'm scared to death of spiders.

11. My best friends live 10 hours away from me according to Google....8 hours if I'm driving.

12. I've always wanted to swim with dolphins.

13.  I'd love to take up a pottery class...or at least just try it once.

14. I had a secret obsession with "Lord of the Rings" when it was out in theaters.

15. "Finding Nemo" is my favorite Disney movie.

16. I have four half brothers and one half sister....all my dad's and all older than me, so I'm my daddy's baby.

17. I'm an only child to my mom...so doubly spoiled by being my mom's only, and my dad's youngest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18. I have an iTunes library of over 8,000 songs

19. I can sometimes be obsessive complusive about the order of colors that I eat my M&M's.

20. I love watching shows on Discovery/History/etc. about ancient Egypt, religions (any of them), and Mythbusters.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2007)

1. I was first introduced to MAC in 2004 when my Anatomy lab partner let me borrow her "Oh Baby" lipglass.
2. I wasn't raised Catholic, however, I converted when I was 18 because of a dumbass guy I was serious about. Although we didn't make it, I still follow the Catholic church.
3. I've been with my boyfriend Nick since February 7 of this year. We dated back in 2006 for a bit, but it never went anywhere so we took a break! I'm deeply in love with him and I know he is THE ONE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I love my 2 cats, Bebe & Diesel.
5. The love of my life, my nephew Mason, was born on September 20, 2006.
6. I'm 5'5".
7. I really do not know my natural haircolor anymore!
8. My eyes are blue/gray/green. They mostly stay a grayish/blue but it really changes depending on what I wear!
9. My boyfriend and I both drive the same car- Honda Accord EX.
10. I live in Virginia, I really love this state and I don't care if Michael Vick gave it a bad name!
11. I'm attending school to get my associate's degree in Business Management.
12. I've only held 1 job since I was 16 and this is at a 5-star/5-diamond hotel & restaurant.
13. I own my own tanning bed, explains why I'm dark all year round.
14. I'm a huge New York Giants fan! I miss Tiki Barber A LOT!
15. I collect Burberry scarves.
16. Besides being American, my heritage is German/French/Dutch.
17. I'm turning 21 on September 24...CAN'T WAIT!
18. I once bleached my hair completely blonde and I miss it!
19. I'm absolutely in love with makeup. I love to see how anyone does their makeup, people are always blowing my mind with the looks they come up with!
20. My first and only car accident was with a tractor, LMAO.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 21, 2007)

1. i am from dallas, but live in houston
2. i never wanted to go to college, my parents pushed me to go
3. since high school, i have gained 90 lbs, but have lost 20 lbs
4. i approached my current boyfriend (yea i made the first move!)
5. i was blond for 6 months once (never again)
6. my passion for makeup started when i was 12
7. i wore braces for 6 years
8. i love to cook
9. i played violin for 2 years
10. i didnt start wearing blush until about 2 months ago..lol
11. i didnt start filling in my brows until i saw tutorials on specktra
12. i danced for 14 years and as an overweight i would love to get back in it
13. i wore cornrows for 18 months and now my hair is to my back (was at shoulders)
14. im 5'8
15. ive been mistaken for a mexican too many times (i dont see it, i know)
16. ive have never traveled with my man and we been dating for 3 1/2 years
17. i have never owned my own car
18. i have never had a full time job
19. i have little boobies and a little booty (i need a push up and an ass enhancer)
20. i love clip-on ponytails


----------



## user46 (Aug 22, 2007)

1. people always say i have an attitude
2. i have a serious problem with shopping.. like, i'm not joking at all.
3. when i was about 10 i got hit by a car
4. i broke my femur in 4 places
5. i graduated this year!
6. i absolutely love ANY bright color
7. i'm into vintage-looking things
8. i love scarves
9. i like money ...
10. ... but i hate to work
11. i love my boyfriend
12. i have more clothes than you.
13. i love vitamin water
14. i SHOULD HAVE BEEN best dressed for my senior year! but i was runner up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. i got sunburned extremely bad. 
16. it hurts.
17. i absolutely hate any kind of stereotype
18. i'm paranoid
19. i have a fear of getting old/death
20. my name is nordia


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 22, 2007)

1.  I don't use proper English on Blogs 
2.  I love art
3.  I always get stereotyped
4.  I don't smoke or do illegal drugs
5. I believe in monogamy 
6. I love learning about other cultures 
7. I want to learn many languages
8. I have a deaf cat
9.  I love being fair skinned.  
10. I would love to live in another country
11. Currently, I am in a state of transitions.

Update later.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 22, 2007)

1.  I hate the phone
2.  I've donated my hair twice to locks of love within 5 years of each other
3.  The first donation to LoL was 18in 
4.  The second donation to LoL was 12.5in
5.  My hair grows EXCEPTIONALLY fast! haha! 
6.  Up until about 6 months ago, I never wanted kids (I'm 29 and pregnant).
7.  I have an undergrad degree in psychology specializing in neuroscience
8.  I'm an accountant now
9.  I hate math (but love accounting)
10.  I've never smoked a cigarette or done illicit drugs
11.  I'm a grammar/spelling nazi, and I will not (typically) read someone's comments if too many words are misspelled or they type in all caps.
12.  I have two Boston Terriers
13.  My cat plots my death daily.
14.  I'm sarcastic and cynical, but I'm always looking for the silver lining.
15.  I'm not very crafty or artistic.
16.  I hate the smell of bananas, but I love to eat them
17.  I drive an '06 Solara convertible
18.  The UK and US versions of The Office are my favorite tv show
19.  I'm married, but I still sleep with a stuffed frog named "Trevor".
20.  My husband is a high school math teacher and teaches college classes at our local community college.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_16. I have a deaf cat_

 
Is your cat white with blue eyes? Did you know ALL cats that are white with blue eyes are deaf? lol fun fact of the day


----------



## vica (Aug 22, 2007)

1. i was born in the philippines
2. i lived in hawaii and had the accent when i moved in the u.s. and got made fun of for it
3. most of my life i was raised in santa cruz
4. i have a weird sense of humor
5. im sensative
6. i used to have a big head last year when i weighed next to nothing.. LOL
7. i think marijuana should be legalized
8. im a funny drunk
9. i collected aol cds now theyre collecting dust
10. im addicted to vitamin water
11. i have a HUUGE birthmark starting from my arm... then it stops to the middle of my boob.. and also the middle of my back.. my arm is actually 3 colors!! my skin color, one shade darker, and one shade lighter.. it looks like a gradual tan from far away tho
12. i hate when ignorant people ask me if i was a burn victim. 
13. i love COKE and PEPSI boo!!!
14. i collect coffee table worthy books
15. i am scared of the dark
16. my last permit expired last year and that was my third one
17. i am 20 andd i need to start driving!!!!!!
18. i have low self esteem. everyone at school tells me that i should apply at mac but i say maybe when i get better. that pisses them off
19. i think mike rowe from dirty jobs is hot... LOL
20. people think im snobby but i am really shy dammit


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zombygrl* 

 
_20. MAC gives me ladywood._

 
Ladywood...hehe!!  I love it!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 23, 2007)

1.  I have a scar that is the entire length of my leg...my sister pulled me through a barbwire fence when I was 4.
2.  I am petrified of spiders...I hate all their little legs and their hairy little bodies.  Even thinking about them makes me squirm.
3.  I am not photogenic.  I look nothing like what my pictures look like.
4.  I only have 1 more week of Cosmetology school and Im scared to go out there and work on people...I dont want to mess anyone up.
5.  I dont really have anyone that I can talk to about my secrets and I wish I did.
6.  My makeup collection is worth more than my car.
7.  Im scared of the dark.  I dont walk past windows at night without a shade over them, Im scared someone is looking in at me.
8.  Im athiest.
9.  Im allergic to cats.
10.  I know every word to Beauty and the Beast.
11.  I HATE the word aint.
12.  I hate the word Massachusetts..I cant pronounce it, thats why I hate it.
13.  My 2 sisters are best friends and it makes me jealous, because even though I know they love me, I wish they would consider me a friend too.
14.  I hate my stomach.
15.  I have a secret obsession for high heels and corsets.  I wish I could wear them every day.
16.  I once had a dream about a car accident that freaked me out.  A week later my niece, nephew and brother-in-law were hospitalized because a car full of kids ran over the line and smashed into them.
17.  I have this wierd obsession with my teeth.  Im super paranoid that Im going to bite into something hard and one of them is going to break off or fall out or something.
18.  I want a nose job.
19.  One of my favorite games is to turn on the radio and guess the song/singer before the other people in the car.
20.  I would love to have a closet full of designer clothes, but am too broke.


----------



## Cuppincakes (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_12.  I have two Boston Terriers_

 

Yay! I have a Bosty.

I used to have 3, but my two others were elderly(14 years old),they passed


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 23, 2007)

My cat has white and carmel swirls on him.  He has grass green eyes.  He came into my life as kitten, because some threw him out of their SUV in front of my car.  They obviously wanted me to hit and kill him.  But, I am a very safe driver.  I noticed the kitten just sat their and didn't respond to the cars at all.  My rescue instincts kicked fast and I jumped out of my car into traffic and grabbed him up.  He can't hear anything and I mean anything.  He is a lap cat that will stay molded in your lap for hours if you let him.  He loves dogs!

I have rescued a Momma dog in another state.  I heard strange cries under my Grandparent's old house.  Something told me these cries meant something was really wrong.  I went out and found new born puppies that were starving (7) to death.  The Momma dog was too skinny to feed her babies. I had to make a  quick decision again.  I dug under the house pulled her babies out from under the house and threw her in my car.  I literally thought she would die on the ride to my house 200 miles away.  I stopped at ever shelter and vets office on the way.  They were all closed on a Sunday.  I fed her and her babies.  I wormed and got shots for her babies.  I got homes for all her babies.  The Momma dog had advanced heart worms and the vet didn't think she would make it, but I gave it a go.  She had the treatment and has been spayed.  She is the best dog you have ever met.  She is doing great.   Her name is Momma.  She, in a way, saved a American Staffordshire Terrier dog (pitt looking dog)  too, because some  gang of guys were trying to fight this dog.    Everyone was scared of this dog.   I could tell he had been beaten and in dog fights.  But, I knew this dog had sadness in his heart.

The only way that I could gain his trust was to show him one of Momma's puppies.  From then on, he was the guard dog of those babies.  I have trained him like a soldier to be able to be around the cats and be at my side.  He is proof that abused dogs can become wonderful pets.  They need a lot of love and they give it back 150% back to you.

In total I have two other dogs with Momma and the soldier like dog.  They all get along perfect. I can walk all 4 of them at once, because I have trained them so well.  

I also have 2 persians and a Katrina rescue cat with the deaf cat. (4 cats & 4 dogs)  They all have stories, but I want to keep it short.


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 24, 2007)

opps hit the send button to soon sorry for the double post.


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 24, 2007)

1. I can be a total sweetheart...
2...But I am a B!tch more then not
3. I have 3 boys and I want more
4. I hate shopping
5. I love sushi
6. I am adictted to chocolate.
7. I lost 30 pounds this yr so far.
8. I met my hubby online.
9. I have 2 dogs and 3 cats, any one want one?
10. I stay at home and would not trade it for all the money in the world.
11. I talk to myself
12. I answer myself
13. Scarey movies are my fav.
14. I read tons 
15. I have a thing for muscle cars and the men that drive them.
16. I am the youngest of 7
17. One of my sisters died as a baby
18. I am bossy
19. I love to cook
20. I am Greek, Irish and polish hows that for a mix.


----------



## beth_w (Aug 24, 2007)

1. I have two careers (well three if you count writing); I'm *fingers crossed* starting work as a business lawyer in about a year and I've been in training to be a MA for a long, long time but still haven't submitted my work for marking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I'm from Manchester in the north of England and I love it. Best city in the world!

3. I like really glammy disco music. The more cheesy the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I obsess over Shu Uemura skincare products and have lots and lots and lots of them. 

5. I can't really afford the above products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I love Vivienne Westwood, cups of tea, teapots, Shakespeare, Virginia Woolf and lots of other English things (but NOT the food).

7. I'm dead little (5'1).

8. I originally graduated in English literature and specialised in Oscar Wilde and I studied art and art history before I caught the make-up bug.

9. I've lived in Bridgeton, MO and in Dublin (oh and in London too, but I didn't like it).

10. I used to have a sushi addiction but it bankrupted me! I still love sashimi but eat it at home now...

11. I really love Madonna (hence the pic, duh)

12. I have about six pairs of shoes I've never ever worn outside of our flat (and a pair of boots that crippled me, but that's a different story)

13. I like old films like Audrey Hepburn and Bette Davis ones.

14. I'm a bit of a hippy and believe in things like positive energy and stuff like that and it takes a lot to get me mad! I'd rather spend time laughing than moaning.

15. I have uber-uber-curly hair and I get CHRONIC ingrown hairs that really, really, really annoy me.

16. I work on retail cosmetics counters but I'm scared to work on people that aren't my friends and have got away with working for about five months without doing makeup for any customers (I know that's bad but it doesn't mean my advice is rubbish).

17. My mum is a piano teacher, my gran was a milliner, my auntie is a farmer who makes lots of olive oil and my other auntie is an artist. I have a very, very eccentric family!

18. I used to do lots of drugs (don't anymore), used to be a chain-smoker (don't anymore) and used to drink loads (don't anymore, although I don't mind now and again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

19. I am the worst dancer in the world. Ever.

20. I want to have four kids, two dogs and a pig. I love pigs!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 24, 2007)

1.im 20 but when i cut my hair shoulder length ppl think im 12

2.im 100%malaysian but customers always ask me where im from then say 'you're mixed black and...?' i dont see it at all!

3. i hate mascara coz its a PAIN to remove

4.my brother and i both have eczema. when my skin is improving, his become worse and vice versa. its so weird!

5.i always feel nauseated everyday,,,even though im not pregnant

6.i met my bf at work and a week later we went on a date. been 2gta nearly 2years

7.ive been the same weight since i was 15

8.i hate the dentists. i had one who was soo mean to kids he moved away. i still cant bear to get my teeth checked

9.i have a funny memory. i can remember stuff from years ago but never anything that happened 5secs ago :S

10.i have sooooo much make up yet i only use eyeliner and blush lol

11.im a gemini and yes my moods go all over the place

12.im really sensitive i can cry on demand and over the slightest thing. i bawled my eyes out at rainman

13.i still live at home in a 2bedroom house with parents and 2 siblings. i sahre a room with my sister and i know i have to move out soon coz im feeling too claustrophobic

14.i have a MASSIVE fear of walking outside then randomly gettin hit by a sharp object or falling over or cars speeding past me.

15.im not acadermic and hate learning but managed to get into a rubbish university first time then dropping out coz i hated it. now im due to start all over again just as my friends are graduating.

16.i dont want to go university buy im doing it for my parents

17.never really been outside the uk. going SC in 4hours tho lol

18.born and raised in london. but i think this country is nothing special

19.when i first meet ppl i tend to give them dirty looks. then when they get to know me, im the nicest person ever lol

20.i really dont know what i want to do in life..........


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 25, 2007)

1. I'm 100% Serbian.

2. I came to the USA 5 years ago.

3. I lived through few wars.

4. I am in a long-distance relationship (4 years and counting)

5. I don't eat any meat except fish.

6. I hate fishing.

7. I can't swim.

8. I hate spiders and I think I have arachnophobia, my boyfriend 
finds this funny.

9. I believe I'm a very good driver.

10. My major is psychology and I want to become sex therapist.

11. I lost my virginity when I was 18 and a half with my current boyfriend and he's the only one I had ever slept with.

12. I squirt (lol,lol)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







13. I didn't know I had an accent until boys started telling me how sexy it was! hahaha

14. I secretly wish my boyfriend would propose.

15. I think my English sucks!

16. I would like to know more languages.

17. I want to travel a lot.

18. I can only satisfy my thirst with really, really (and I mean really) cold water.

19. I LOVE sleeping and napping.

20. I didn't shave my legs in a week or so... I don't even know why! I'm so lazy


----------



## Meg<3sMAC (Aug 25, 2007)

1) I have just registered, this is my first post, but I've been lurking year for years thanks to MUA (Make Up Alley) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) I honestly believe I'm a gay man in a womans body, and I am FLAMING. (I'm no diva, however.)

3) I had the most normal childhood ever - house in the midwest 'burbs, parents married, little brother, pet dog, public school, church every Sunday - but I'm completely whacko.

4) I'm a closet goth - I'm too self conscious to go all out Vampire style, but 80% of my clothing black (even though its from the GAP), I have severe depression at times, and religiously listen to Depeche Mode, The Cure, Siouxsie, Cocteau Twins, etc. I used to cut and still pick at myself pretty bad. I've saved all my pathetic highschool poems.

5) I used to be obsessed with Angelina Jolie - I could tolerate Billy Bob but as soon as she started collecting kids I became uninterested. She was the only one I'd go lesbo for.

6) I love pink in all its forms (Not the singer Pink, but she's kinda cool too.) I inhale Pink Sugar Perfume constantly. Pink and Black are the two colors I couldn't live with out, although I'd be sad without Violet and Silver. 

7) I'm a total Art nerd - painting, sculpting, interior design, jewlery making, fashion, photography, make-up, hair - I love it all and have a really hard time time focusing on just one.

8) I have ADD something fierce. I'm also a total caffeine addict, but I really don't like coffee unless there's tons of sweet stuff in it. I prefer Coca-Cola (just the regular, plain kind, thanks). I always carry No Doze with me too.

9) I collected My Little Ponies as a child and had just about everyone that came out. I even had the huge pink castle. My friend and I use to stage little soap opera episodes, including secret love affairs and illegitimate pregnancies. When they started to appear in stores again, I had to really curb myself from buying them all. 

10) I was born, raised, and still live in NE Ohio, but in about 6 months I'm moving to outside Orlando Florida. I live alone in a one-bedroom and I'm moving back in with my parents who have retired down there. I want to figure out what the hell I'm doing and what I wanna do "when I grow up". I'm 27 soon to be 28.

11) I love to drink, but only the girly foofy drinks. Margaritas, Daquiris, Cosmos, I love 'em all. I'm a happy, silly drunk who loves to dance and make evryone laugh.

12) For some reason, I find older (like 40) dark, borderline-ugly men sexier than hell. Especially if they are weird and gothy-like. Bonus if maybe just the slightest bit creepy and pervy. I'm grossing myself out now...

13) I did a year of college, had a nervous breakdown and never went back. Since then I have been a waitress, a telemarketer, a phone collector, and factory worker, a retail slut at the mall, a welder, a convienence store clerk, a sample lady at the grocery store, a daycare helper, IT tech support person, a phone sex operator, a fileclerk and, most currently, customer support for a medical supply company. You could say I'm well-rpounded.

14) I'm a total Daddy's girl and I love him more than anyone. I don't get along that great with my mom, but she's ok. As a result, I really don't feel the need to have a boyfriend, but I'm fiercely protective of my relationships with my girlfriends. I would die without having a female support system.

15) Spirtuality is something that interests me greatly, especially the Occult, and Wicca, although I am a hard core agnostic. I'm an armchair astrologer and I dabble in Tarot, Runes, Pendulums, Crystals, Dream Interpretations, etc, but I don't take it that seriously.

16) I consider myself to be very worldly and educated other culures and countries. I'm from conservative white bread America where people actually still support the war in Iraq and Dubya, but I don't fit in, I never have. I'm caucasian (Anglo-French-Celtic mainly) but I prefer the exotic, old-world type aesthetic rather than the Blonde-blue eyed cheerleader aryan superstar type one. 

17) I will most likely never be married or have children, not that I disagree with it, but its not my thang. I do however adore babies/children and animals and tend to get along very well with both.

18) I was and can still be a total bookworm. Thank GOD Harry Potter wasn't around when I was in school or I totally would have flunked out. I'm outgoing and extroverted but when I turned 11 or 12 I lost all my friends and I decided that books were better than people anyway. I didn't do all the normal teenage stuff like go to parties or dances or anything like that - I just stayed home and read. Now, I wanna go out and party and flirt to compensate for all the fun I missed.

19) I am often told that I'm very witty and funny, but personally I think a lot of what I say is really cheesy and dorky. I can be sharply sarcastic and my sense of humor is very dark and grim. Sometimes people love it but I definitely put off a few individuals here and there.

20) Oh, and I LOVE meat. I can't help it, I feel really bad but I can't get enough flesh. Especially steak, rare and dripping blood. Add a potato with lots of butter, a salad and a nice red wine and I am just as happy as can be.
Unless its followed with a slice of cheesecake and a joint


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 25, 2007)

1 LOVE disney stuff. 
2 My favorite disney movie of all time is alice in wonderland. I still watch it lol
3 My favorite designer is heatherette and it would be a dream come true if I could have a custom heatherette dress
4 Im crazy and I love to have a good time
5 I always know how to break awkward silences...but usually only end up making them worse LOL
6 Purple has been / will always be my favorite color!
7 I always change the color of my room. Its been bright aqua, green, orange, and purple
8 I love heels but I never wear them
9 I really want to go blonde but am too scared too!
10 Im in love with drake bell and I think I was the oldest girl there at his concert this summer :loveya:
11 All of my clothes are green. I cant help but buying green things
12 I suck at driving. Really bad.
13 I need to work out
14 California is my favorite state and I visit there every summer
15 I would love to go to Sydney Austraillia and plan to in summer of 2009
16 I learn song lyrics really quick. Even if i hate a song i'll know the lyrics after hearing it like twice
17 I wish it was summer all year long
18 I abosolutely LOVE halloween and dressing up. I decorate my house totally crazy for halloween too, and go all out in costumes
19 I like creepy haunted houses/ old supposedly haunted mansions
20 I love rollercoasters and always go to amusement parks when ive got the chance especially when out of state


----------



## Stormy (Aug 25, 2007)

This should be fun, hopefully I can think of 20 things....

1. I'm adopted, and I have no idea who my biological parents are.

2. I love makeup and this site although I wear it rarely because I am so bad putting it on and making it look good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I'm a competitive figure skater and have been skating for 13 years.

4. I learned how to scuba dive last year and I love it.

5. I'm a video game geek, I love my Nintendo Wii.

6. I only want 1 child because I am afraid of wrecking my body and taking time off from skating.

7. I bite the skin around my nails, it's my worst bad habit that I am continually trying to break.

8. I'm an excellent speller

9. I wish I had bigger boobs!

10. I love my car, it's an Acura 3.2 CL and it's my baby.

11. Although, I am really lusting after a 2007 Acura TL in Navy Blue.

12. I love going to movies with my buddies.

13. I loved Jem dolls as a kid and I swear before I die, I will collect every single doll NRFB, although I haven't started yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.  I only have one close girl friend and that's my skating coach.  As a rule, I don't really like most women and my best friends are men.  

15.  I'm VERY observant and I have a very good memory.  People always used to tell me I'd be an excellent detective.  

16. I get scared of dumb things pretty easily!  I hate that.

17. I am not scared of the dentist at all since I've worked for several.  I love all things teeth!  LOL.  

18.  I am becoming addicted to Revive Vitamin Water, but I feel guilty for drinking it because of the extra calories.  

19. Then again, I feel guilty for a lot of things I eat.  It's a skater thing!

20. I LOVE to laugh!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

20 hmmmm...let's see how goes:
1.  I'm going to school to become a Court Reporter.
2.  I've been in school for 4 1/2 years & I hope I have what it takes to finish up.
3.  I hate cockroaches...they scare me to death & are the ugliest things I've ever seen.
4.  I never want to have children.
5.  I love living in California, but hate how hot it gets.  I want to live in a different city like San Diego, where it feels fresh and cool.
6.  I'm highly doubting that I will ever meet my "match."
7.  I always seem to attract flaky friends & wish I could meet better ones.
8.  I love my parents & know I could count on them for anything.
9.  I hope someday to become something that I am proud of & make others proud of me as well.
10.  I haven't had a serious relationship in over 2 years.
11.  My favorite color is black.  It looks great on everyone.
12.  I'm obsessed with detective/mystery shows: Forensic Files, 48 hours investigates, American Justice, Cold Case Files & Serial killers.  
13.  I hate getting together with my extended family.
14.  I hate mornings!  I'm not a morning person at all.
15.  This is getting hard.........I love cooking, it makes me happy to find a great recipe that tastes delicious.
16.  I'm not crafty, but I try to be.
17.  I have 2 cats that are my babies!
18.  I'm obsessed with makeup...big shocker, I know.
19.  I love ice cream.
20.  I hate driving & only do it when necessary...too much stress


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

1. I have a twin sister who lives and works in Brisbane, Australia.

2. I am married and pregnant with my first son due in October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I have a very low voice, oftentimes people mistake me for a man when I talk on the phone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Boxing is my favorite form of exercise...I will go back to it as soon as the doctor says I can.

5. I used to work as a writer/editorial assistant for a videogame magazine coz aside from make-up, I love videogames. 

6. I love to cook..I wanted to become a chef before but didn't push through with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. I am estranged from my father...haven't spoken to him since 1997.  

8. I am a Philosophy major and I absolutely love Nietzche and Camus.

9. I absolutely HATE my mother-in-law--I often fantasize about running her over with my car. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. I have 5 tattoos.

11. I love the Beatles! I know every song and every lyric.

12. For the last 3 years I have been drinking 3 cups of green tea everyday.

13. I used to be a smoker--I quite when I became pregnant.

14. I used to smoke pot too.

15. I love dogs! I definitely love them more than some humans I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. I'm a frustrated musician...always wanted to get good at piano and guitar.

17. I excel in geography, I know every country and it's capital and its location in a map (what a geek lol)

18. I am totally NOT spiritual or religious--I find it hard to believe in anything.

19. But even then, I love Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I love to travel...my goal in life is to see the world.


----------



## faifai (Sep 9, 2007)

1.  I never dreamed of wearing foundation, blush, concealer, or brow pencil before joining Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.  I've traveled to many countries, thanks to my parents who took us even when we were young. I hope to get rich and continue my world travels when I get older.
3.  I've only ever been with one guy. We started dating when I was 15. It will be 5 years in Jan. '08. I'm pretty sure I'm going to marry him and I could not be happier.
4.  I was a relay operator for 9 months. It left me with a totally new, not very  positive perspective on deaf culture. And on teenage boys. And on Nigerians.
5.  I am a huge fan of baking and I really would love to take some Wilton courses so I could get better at cake decorating.
6.  On livejournal, over half my communities are food/baking related.
7.  Despite all my "love yourself" comments all over the internet, I really wish I had bigger boobs and a flatter tummy. I can't keep from comparing myself to girls who naturally look like that.
8.  I very rarely drink soda, but if I do, I really like Cherry Coke.
9.  If I ever get "into" anything, I buy it obsessively. I don't have just a bag fetish, or shoe fetish, or perfume fetish, I have an everything fetish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10.  I could live off of the chicken noodle dish at Swaddee Thai in AZ.
11.  I have never been in debt and hopefully won't ever have to go into it.
12.  I really want to buy Feline Kohl power pencil.
13.  I keep donating blood even though I'm baaaaarely at the weight limit. They keep offering me ice cream coupons and stuff! How can I say no to that? hahaha.
14.  I am a moderator on the Scarleteen.com forums. My semi-conservative parents would just DIE if they found out I was doling out advice on sex to young 'uns.
15.  I wish my nose was smaller.
16.  I want to buy an ice cream maker and make my own flavors.
17.  I would LOVE to drive a Mini Cooper. A red and cream one.
18.  If I could have any beauty wish granted to me immediately, it would be to have clear, non-scarred skin. I have the worst blackhead problem on my nose that just will NOT respond to any treatments.
19.  I sometimes do things that I know won't look flattering. I don't know if it's to keep the creepy guys at bay, or just to see if I can "work past" these things and still look ok.
20.  I currently own over 50 tarts from places like Yankee Candles and LOL Candles and all sorts of other places. I'm always on the hunt for new places to get really nice tarts from.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 10, 2007)

20 Things That We Don't Know About You! 

1. I'm an artist (love to paint and draw)

2. I'm double jointed.

3. My nationality is Nicaraguan.

4. I saw a ghost when I was little (scary stuff)

5. I went to a psychic..a real one not Ms.Cleo type 

6. I'm allergic to alcohol (yes i know..really sucks)

7. I'm only attracted to Black men 

8. Favorite music is hip-hop...love Common!

9. I'm moving to NY next yr (I live in Miami right now)

10. I can put my whole fist in my mouth

11. I adore dogs

12. Terrified of cats..I think they look evil

13. Teeth are VERY important to me. Wouldnt date Brad Pitt if he had messed up teeth.

14. My dream is to work in the fashion industry

15. I think midgets are scary (sorry)

16. I almost faint everytime they take blood from me.

17. I'm in a long distance relationship.

18. I'm the best eyebrow shaper

19. Alot of people have told me I resemble Angelina Jolie but I think they're on crack..lol

20. I love L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2007)

1)I'm from the middle east but study in England
2)I love watching tv
3)I have 2 little nephews who i die for
4)I love shopping 
5)I don't have a lot of shoes
6)I have a scar on my forehead
7)I have a belly which i need to loose
8.I adore my sister
9)I have to drink tea every morning otherwise i'll be grumpy all day
10)I love going to uni
11)I prefer cold weather to extremly hot weather
12)I speak arabic and english
13)I don't have a driving lisence yet which sucks!
14)I hate snobby/rude people 
15)I hate it when people look at me in a weird way because i have black hair and olive/golden skin
16)I love listening to arabic music, rnb and hiphop
17)I love watching sex and the city over and over and over AND over again
18)I love Sarah Jessica Parker
19)I am left handed
20)I am an extremely nice person


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 12, 2007)

1. I love Indian food with a passion
2. I left the States when I was 19 and moved to Australia and didn't tell anyone...
3. I love the number 11
4. I wish I had more close friends
5. I really love reading the works of HP Lovecraft
6. I will never grow up - I still watch cartoons, play console and computer games and collect toys
7. I love old/antique looking objects
8. I have a massive jewelry collection
9. I LOVE music and the feelings it can evoke
10. I haven't been home or spoken to my sisters and brother in 12 years
11. I'm really self-conscious and consider myself shy but everyone I know totally disagrees and thinks the opposite
12. I am totally obsessed with Naruto >_<
13. I've got a degree in Multimedia Design
14. I have really, really tiny ears!
15. I love all things macabre
16. I wish I was French, or lived in France or was at least dating a hot Frenchman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17. I strive to be unique
18. I love cats
19. I love all of the beauty you can find in nature, especially flowers
20. I am a professional day dreamer


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Dec 10, 2007)

1.  I'm one of those people who goes "I'm going to fail!" and never ever do.  
2.  I'm one of the hardest workers I know and got my very coveted job without any previous cosmetic experience - even though that was mandatory.   
3.  When I graduated I had a studio fix powder, a paint, parfait amour, prolash, and a bonne bell eyeliner.  Thats it for makeup.  Now my place is exploding with all things cosmetics!!!
4.  My boyfriend is my first boyfriend, together 5 years since we were just 15.  
5.  Two ladies I can never get enough of are Dita Von Teese and Shirley Manson.  
6.  I met Justin Timberlake's dancers and got free tickets to the FutureSexLoveShow!!!!
7.  I try to attach myself to as few people as possible.  
8.  My cats are my babies...Inky and Oliver.  
9.  I've become the woman I have always wanted to be.  
10.  I'm very bad at doing dishes and am in desperate need of a dishwasher!!!
11.  When I have a little girl one day her name will be Willow.  
12.  99% of my closet is black clothing!
13.  I'm going to be a teacher but my real passion is cosmetics.  
14.  I am the cheapest drunk I have ever met.  
15.  I have lots of fears and cannot watch any kind of scary movie.  
16.  I wish I could move things with my mind.  
17.  I think that the worst part of life is death.  
18.  My favorite food is my mom's guacamole.  
19.  I'm 5"3 and 110 pounds.  
20. I want to be married more than anything!


----------



## bebs (Dec 11, 2007)

1.) I'm an artist, painting and drawing and used to want to be a tattoo artist when I was kid
2.) I'm grown now and am I teacher (after school program for kids and am in school for my degree)
3.) my eyes are hazel and they tend to change colors with really strong emotions  (all green, brown or the dark blues will come out)
4.) I'm tall for a girl 5'8'' 
5.) I hate the smell of popcorn, it makes me sick to my stomach
6.) when I was 6, I threw up after eating skittles and now I refuse to touch them 
7.) I am considered jewish, but have never been to a service once in my life
8.) my close friend takes me to bible study once a week for the past six months 
9.) during the summer I hardly wear shoes 
10.) I played soccer for 12 years, and figure skated for 5 
11.) I can not eat bacon, ham or anything pork (it was once wilber!) 
12.) I live in push up bra's 
13.) I've gotten art work of mine published (poetry, photography, and drawings - if you want to count as tattoos in this case) 
14.) I only own seven pairs of shoes 
15.) I often compete with class mates for grades now in college, however my parents thought  I was going to drop out (fail out) of high school, and I almost failed out of middle school  
16.) I cant sleep without the sound of my fans going 
17.) I've had so many accidents though out my life and never had a broken bone (I've have had 5 teeth knocked out and put back in, made a mess on a nice wall after landing on it with my head, road my self into a parked car on my bike, torn ligaments in my knee, had one of my piercings ripped out, been run over by a car, been shot, was stabbed with a kitchen knife when play fighting, been hit with a metal baseball bat.. ect) 
18.) I love the smell of coffee but the taste of it makes me sick 
19.)I have way to many dvd's (over 350 last time I counted) 
20.) it took me 5 times to pass the driving part to get my licence (I still think they were stupid to give it me) 
21.) I've worked in politics 
22.) I can't remember peoples names 
23.) I'm a book worm 
24.) I love jewelary and clothing that isnt common (all artist design, and custom designs for me) 
25.) I love disney movies and have most all of them on dvd 
26.) I'm scared of driving in the rain or snow 
27.) when people say something is a super store (super walmart, target.. ect.) I tend to think of the stores logo with a cape flapping as it flys thought the sky
28.) and I'm bad at counting since I did so many of these, and I dont know when to stop


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 11, 2007)

1. I love food and fine dinning but cant really afford to go to nice resturants!
2. Space scares the crap out of me..
3. i am extremely bad with names
4. i work in marketing in DC
5. when i was in high school i was a 3 sport athlete and now i barely work out
6. i live with 6 other roommates in an old fraternity house
7. my boyfriend lives in new york
8. i am very bad with money
9. when i am hungover i have an insatiable appetite
10. i watch WAY too much TV...anything and everything
11. i love animals, especially dogs
12. i love the smell of cigar smoke
13. i still sleep with stuffed animals
14. i am obssessed with having a comfortable bed (i have feather pillows, comforter and mattress)
15. i am extremely clumsy
16. i am very easily amused
17. I go on drives by myself to relax
18. i love watching chapel hill basketball, go heels!
19. the beach is my favorite place in the world
20. it took me a really long time to make this list


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 11, 2007)

1. I went for my first facial ever today.
2. I can't stand hot/spicy food.
3. My favorite colour is red.
4. I have 1 cat and 1 dog.
5. I own 1 pair of trainers, 1 pair of combat boots and 1 pair of platform boots.
6. I don't own any other shoes apart from the above mentioned.
7. I moved out of home when I was 16.
8. I've never been employed by anyone.
9. I'm self employed and run my own business making fake dreads and I do installations.
10. Saying you've been raped when you haven't really fucks me off.
11. Liars in general make me angry too.
12. My boyfreind and I are currently rennovating out entire flat from scratch.
13. Red and green Pesto is one of my favorite foods.
14. I don't have a T.V. in my flat.
15. I dislike valentines day.
16. I love Lush products with a passion. There have been a few times when I've gone into a shop and the staff have asked if I work at another Lush and if I don't then I should lol.
17. I've been with my boyfreind for almost 1 year and it's the best relationship I've ever been in.
18. I've had a miscarriage when I was 17.
19. I was almost gang raped once.
20. I would love to be a mother one day.


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 11, 2007)

1. My name is not actally Ivy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a nickname
2. I was born on BC
3. I'm the oldest of my family
4. I have more than 4 step siblings and half siblings
5. I'm not confident, what-so-ever
6. I only have like 6 different eyeshadows:s
7. I got an ipod video for my birthday
8. We/I always put up our Christmas tree on the eve of Christmas Eve
9. I hate high school so far
10. Never gone out/dated anyone before, yes I know, VERY sad for a 15 year old
11. I wanted to be a tattoo artist at one point, still kinda want to be
12. I'm planning to say an extra year at high school
13. HATE the word "ya'll"
14. Want to lose 20 pounds or so
15. I'm vegetarian and buddhist
16. I don't have the relationship with my Dad that I would like to...but I can't change who he is
17. Never tried escargot or frogs legs
18. Pineapple is my favourite food
19. Don't like walking around the house in bare feet (either socks or slippers must be on)
20. You might know this, I don't know, but I never planned on having my own child. I find that little girls in China get killed or put up for adoption insane and have always planned on adopting a girl from there.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 11, 2007)

1. I'm 5'7"
2. I'm understand the West African language Ga
3. I love art
4. I'm a photographer
5. I wouldn't be surprised if I was one of the 50 youngest members here ( just turned 16)
6. I want to be a plastic surgeon
7. I love artsy, eclectic, nerdy, funny guys
8. My typical outfit are vans, jeans, a tshirt/tanktop, and a hoodie
9. I've been told I'm hilarious multiple times
10. I have many aquaintances but only 8 people I'd consider REAL friends
11. Chocolate is my obsession
12. my IQ. 175  ( i was surprised too!)
13. My lucky number is 17
14. I want to be a Victoria Secret model/ angel
15. All my friends smell the same... how weird
16. I have big hands and feet
17. I'm running out of things to write...
18. I really should be studying for finals right now...
19. i need to get of the computer
20. Oooh, my friend just texted me! Guess I'm not gonna be doing my homework for a while!


----------



## fashionette (Jan 28, 2008)

1. I'm 5'11"/180 cm and my shoesize is 10/41. I always have problems finding jeans/pants and shoes that fits me because my legs are too damn long, and so are my feet.

2. I'm part jewish on my fathers side, and christian on my mothers. Both my parents are/were atheists, but I was christened and everything, haha. I'm a freethinker and I think religious views and politics should be separated, too much bad stuff here in the world happened because of different religions.

3. I've been a vegan and vegetarian since I was 12 (I think).

4. I'm pro choice, and I don't think men should decide whether or not a woman should be able to get an abortion. I'd rather see unborn babies than poor & young girls having babies they can't take care of.

5. I'm anti drugs and cigarettes and I've never tried any of them. I used to be straight edge but I prefer not to put a label on myself.

6. Almost all my close relatives on my dads side are dead, my grandparents (and their parents) died when I was little and my dad died when I was 17. My stepgrandmother died a few months ago so I've lost a lot of people I love through the years.

7. I'm part danish. I also have german, french-belgian and eastern european blood. When I lived in L.A. people would think I was italian and sometimes even mixed caucasian/asian for some reason. Ok, I get the italian thing, but asian??

8. I adore Audrey Hepburn.

9. I've had tons of piercings, and right now I have a tattoo on my wrist. The funny thing is that I hate sharp objects and blood, even sewing makes me nervous, haha.

10. When I grew up my parents listened to bands and artists such as black sabbath, David Bowie, Beatles, T-rex, The Clash, Johnny Cash The Kinks, etc etc, and I really think that has affected my taste in music. I really appreciate "older" music, I think there's so much crappy music out there right now, it's fake and it's all about the money.

11. I'm related to this huge Swedish author, Vilhelm Moberg (he almost won a nobel prize!) on my maternal grandfathers side. He wrote books about swedish emigrants based on his own experience , all his relatives moved to the US in the 19th century except for him so most of my maternal relatives are now swedish-americans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. I love bright colors on other people when it comes to makeup but it just doesn't work for me. I'll wear bold lipcolors, but I always keep my eyes (and everything else) neutral. I get really insipired by bright and colorful FOTDs but I can't stand those colors on myself, it just doesn't look right.

13. There's more things I hate about myself than what I like about myself. probably like 80/20.

14. My childhood really sucked and it has messed my life so much so I'll do everything for my future kids to protect them (but who wouldn't?).

15. My bf is half-chinese and has a shitload of awesome tattoos. How we met is a funny but long story. Anyway, he's perfect in every way and we are a perfect match, and that feels so good because I don't have to stress about relationships and guys.

16. My biggest "hobbies" are fashion & makeup. Go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17. I'm studying media/photography. I want to become an art director or a makeup artist/hairdresser. Very different professions, haha.

18. My friends tells me I'm like a walking dictionary. I have an IQ of 143 and I know the most random and trivial stuff. I don't think I've ever studied to a test in my whole life, but I always get A+ and such, haha. Which is a good thing, it's just damn weird.

19. I have discalculia (difficulties with math) but I'm good at languages. I speak italian, a little spanish, danish, english and swedish, of course.

20. I used to be in an all girl punk-fusion band.


----------



## sass000 (Feb 25, 2008)

1.I have lived in NY, NJ and TX.
2.I am only 5’3”.
3.I really enjoy board games.
4.I have been married for 9 years.
5.I don’t have any children.
6.I have 2 godchildren.
7.I have 2 dogs (Freedom & Jersey).
8.I can’t stand eggs.
9.I am almost always on some kind of diet.
10.I dislike exercise (but do it because I have to).
11.My main hobbies are shopping and reading.
12.My favorite foods are Mexican and Italian.
13.I own more shoes than anyone I know.
14.I wear contact lenses (I would be blind without them).
15.I am of Hispanic descent.
16.My first concert was to see U2.
17.I have 3 sisters (2 step and 1 reg).
18.I am a glass is half full type of person (most of the time).
19.I am cold most of the time.
20.I enjoy pretty much anything dairy.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 25, 2008)

1. I am 18 years old.

2. I am the eldest child.
3. I love listening to foreign music i.e French electro, German rap etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. I seriously passed school by a couple of marks.

5. Have studied Hospitality, now getting into Make Up Artistry.

6. Apparently I'm really good at selling things.

7. I've gotten along with all of my bosses.

8. I've tried and made most cocktails.

9. I'm not really a huge fan of chocolate or sweets.

10. I've stopped eating red meat since 2 years ago... no, I'm not a vegetarian or Jewish or anything, I just don't like the texture/taste. (Really hard trying to explain to people.)

11. I love all sorts of music; electro, house, experimental, hardcore, rock and roll, indie, pop, hip hop, everything except for country and extreme techno.

12. I hardly ever visit the gym but I waste my weekly pay on it.

13. I've only ever had two jobs, and I'm back at my first job as well.

14. My fashion style is a mix of designer and chain stores and everything in between.

15. But I can never ever find something decent in op shops, I need help!/am so jealous of my friends who nab all of the good things!

16. I love watermelon gelati.

17. I've been a "club urchin" since I was 15.... 13, if you count the underage club nights

18. I'm scared of spiders, drowning and public toilets. I also do not trust public transport and their drivers.

19. You might call me spoilt urgh, but I actually have not done chores since I was 10... I don't think I am going to survive living on my own when I move away from home.

20. My kitten is currently biting me.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 25, 2008)

this is a fun thread!

1. i love to sing but only to myself
2. i love to bake from scratch
3. i love sushi but only spicy tuna and eel (sometimes) but nothing else
4. i love love cheeseburger 
5. i love to color coordinate my clothes and organize
6. ikea catalogs are my bible
7. i window shop on ebay
8. my favorite clothes are pjs-mens ones from my work (old navy)
9. i hate my boobs (40 F to G)
10. every year im at my heaviest weight until 2 years ago (lost 50 lbs)
11. im covered head to toe in freckles
12. i dream of being a natural redhead
13. have actually thought of becoming a porn star
14. i want to learn how to arrange flowers
15. im 23 and i dont drive (dont have license) bc im too afraid
16. my favorite place to be is disneyland
17. i love reading mary higgin clark books
18. i danced for 11 years when i was younger (tap and ballet)
19. i have trichotillomania (had it for 11 years)
20. i can eat endless cert mints (wint o green) and never get tired of them


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 25, 2008)

1. I am Taiwanese and proud of it!
2. I can speak Taiwanese fluently, know a little Mandarin, 3 years of Japanese, and a bunch of nonsense Spanish. x3
3. I love to paint and draw.
4. I take Chinese Martial Arts.
5. I have light brown eyes. Close to the color honey. I'm proud of my eye color. =)
6. Lasagna is my favorite food.
7. Naruto is my favorite anime series ever.
8. I like to play video games.
9. I'm not very girly. (Even if I dress girly sometimes and wear the make-up I still give off a fierce vibe. lol!)
10. I adore the manga series character Nana Oosaki from Nana.
11. Favorite flower: water lily or stargazer lily
12. I LOVE to sing. The best career would be a singer in a band or a singer like Alicia Keys or Mariah Carey, other than being a make-up artist of course!
13. I have the strangest dreams out of anyone I know.
14. I love to help people, whether I'm teaching a kung fu class or tutoring or if anyone needs help, they can come to me!
15. I avoid drama with a passion. I'm a good listner, to BOTH sides of the conflict.
16. My favorite band ever is AFI.
17. Magazines are my guilty pleasure.
18. I laugh in scary movies.
19. I love rollercoasters.
20. My bf is someone I had crushed on for the past 3 years.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Iam 18 years old
2. I work part time in Primark (i hate it)
3. I previously studied Biomedical Science and now doing make up artistry
4. My hangover cure is a subway
5. I usually go to the gym around 4-5 days a week
6. Iam a CSI fanatic
7. Iam also a fall out boy/my chemical romance fanatic
8. I nearly have a driving license
9. I have been with my boyfriend for nearly 3 years
10. I have a dog called dexter and hes a lhaso apso
11. I LOVE horror films
12. I love playing the sims 2 (yeah Iam a big kid)
13. I have a tattoo at the bottom of my back and yeah it was sore
14. Iam currently watching corrie HAHA
15. I love cocktails
16. My fav book author is Dan Brown
17. My fav film is Jurassic Park
18. I cant iron
19. My fav food is mussels in vinegar
20. My feet are always cold


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: *more than* 20 Things That We Don't Know About You!*

Loving this thread!! Just wish it was in the 'Deep Thoughts' section so it was more private -members only.

Anyway, if anyone wants to know, here's some stuff about me. 


[1]I’m      24, cancerian.
[2]  Been      with my partner Rob for 6 ½ years, living together since July. (My only      long-term relationship)
[3]  I      studied Psychology at uni (BSc and MSc). At college I did  psychology, sociology, art and french
[4]  I’m      vegetarian (lacto-ovo = I still eat dairy and eggs.)
[5]  I      love Body Modification: I have 20 piercings: right lobe x1, left lobe x7,      right helix, right nostril x2, septum, centre labret, left labret x2,      smiley, vch, right madonna, tongue x2. And one tattoo. I have plans for      many more mods, including a scarification piece.
[6]  I      have pets: 7 gerbils
[7]  I      don’t ever want to have children or get married
[8]  I      love questionnaires/surveys
[9]  I      have fake eyebrows (they’re *almost* completely plucked out) –eyebrows are      something I really take notice of on other people. I also love fake hair!!      Particularly dreads.
[10]  I’m      a short-arse at 5ft and half an inch –and I’m plump to go with it.
[11]  I      lived in Perth, Australia      for a couple of years when I was younger
[12]  I’m      neo-pagan
[13]  I’m      bisexual
[14]  I’m      allergic to nuts
[15]  I      changed my name by deed poll as soon as I turned 18 (Not my first name      though)
[16]  I’ve      never broken a bone.
[17]  I      was born very early: june, but wasn’t due ‘til September.
[18]  I’m      in my element in water –but only natural water, I’m not keen on chlorine
[19]  I      hate it when people eat things upside down. I know it’s weird, but it      really irks me.. you know how a mars bar has the caramel bit at the top?      –it’d be so wrong to bite your bottom teeth into that instead of your top      teeth!
[20]  My      favourite swear-word is C**T (closely followed by F**K)
[21]  I      don’t drive. Have not yet even had a lesson.
[22]  I      hate my feet being too hot. So I hate wearing socks indoors, and detest      slippers
[23]  Everything      I wear is black, except for some pyjamas, n some pants n socks..
[24]  My biggest      grammar pet-hate is the misuse of apostrophes
[25]  My      biggest fears are: losing the people I’m closest to and being raped
[26]  My      family consists of my two sisters -twins aged 20. I’m not in touch with my      biological father and don’t plan to get in touch, ever.
[27]  I      lost my Mum in 2002. I’m grieving. I was my sisters’ guardian until      they were 18.
[28]  I      might get anxious and feel like I’ve been too open and revealing and      delete this list…

Easier than i thought to think up that many things! Though i'm quite new so there's loads people here don't know about me.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

I love this thread too...great reading about all of you!

My list:
1.  I am a research biologist currently employed in stroke research.
2.  I have been married nearly 7 years.
3.  My favorite color is pink and I love nail polish and makeup, but growing up I was a total tomboy.
4.  I didn't really wear makeup until I was out of college.
5.  I'm built like a linebacker with bigger boobs, I'm nearly 6 feet tall and strong.  
6.  I wear a size 12/13 in women's shoes.  Before Torrid it was difficult to find dress shoes in my size.
7.  I love Happy Bunny, he's my inner bitch.
8.  Music is my heart and soul.
9.  My mom is my hero, nobody I have ever met could compare with the warmth and love my mother has.
10.  I have four sisters and two brothers, all from the same parents.  I'm the middle child.
11.  My favorite movie is The Princess Bride or The Labyrinth, depending on which day you ask me.
12.  I have two tattoos, of pink daisies, one on my back and one on my foot.
13.  Daisies are my favorite flower.
14.  I was a jock...I threw a shotput (a big steel ball) 42 feet and 3 inches for my personal record, and a discus 120 feet.  I also had to have physical therapy from tearing my knees up in volleyball.
15.  My husband and I are the proud owners of 3 goats, 3 dogs (Gidget is the one in the panel to the left, she's a Yorkie), 2 sugar gliders and a parrotlet.  Since we don't plan on having children they are our babies.
16.  My birthstone is a peridot.
17.  I am German, French, Irish, Scottish, Romanian and Cherokee Indian.  As my father would say, Heinz 57.
18.  I love to read all sorts of books, especially scifi/fantasy, but not pink books (romance novels).
19.  I am a gadget geek, I have two iPods (I just got the touch), a PSP, a PS3, a XBox, a XBox 360 and a really sweet laptop.  I love video games.
20.  I think I'm addicted to Specktra, hopefully it's not just a honeymoon phase.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 28, 2008)

1. I am anaemic & therefore very underweight >_<
2. I love the smell of fresh paint
3. I speak Arabic, English and French
4. Im a designer addict!! & Louis Vuitton is my favorite
5. I drive a benz
6. I hate doing public speeches or presentations and would do anything to avoid that
7. Im an artist.. I draw, paint and design graphics
8. I like salt more than sugar
9. but Im obsessed with vanilla scented ANYTHING
10. I wish I had a brother (I have 3 sisters)
11. I only became more punctual when I started work.. I was always late in college and got a late attendance warning on my 2nd semester! =P
12. I love reading stories from India and China
13. Im never seen without my Juicy Couture charm bracelet
14. I'd love to learn how to swim but Im terrified of deepness.. even under-the-ocean pictures/videos make me feel suffocated
15. I could live on potato chips!
16. I get told that I look like Penelope Cruz all the time.. & I love that cuz shes gorgeous!
17. I get OCD when it comes to tidy-ness
18. I _cant _sleep when its too _quiet_
19. I despise ungrateful people the most!
20. I never had surgery - yet! lol


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 28, 2008)

1. I am a high school teacher - i teach health and phys ed
2. i have been with my boyf for 5 years 4 months and 6 days
3. I am a middle sibling between 2 boys.
4. I just bought my first car which is a Volkswagen Polo GTI and it GOES!!
5. I love to bake hehehe
6. I can speak croatian
7. I am left footed but do everything else right handed.
8. I love to sleep in
9. I am a tom boy at heart but love being girly.
10. I have a navel piercing that my dad doesnt know about
11. I am Catholic
12. I am an avid reader - i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee Jodi Piccoult and Patricia cornwell
13. I love not having big boobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like my semi flat chest and want my boobies a lil smaller..
14. I like being pale
15. I am a major cat lover - cant wait till i get my own house i want a Russian Blue
16. I am a major dog lover - as above i want a Weimaraner
17. I love my indian ringneck named Monte
18. I had a cat for 13 years that passed away last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIP Mitzi
19. I have only broken one bone - which is my right pinkie
20. i had all 4 wisdom teeth surgically removed.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 21, 2008)

1. I have had a British boyfriend for 2 1/2 yrs now and he's started to call me wifey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I absolutely love to play World of Warcraft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Eric Cartman is an egocentric psychotic racist bastard, but he sure as hell is funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I adore cats! My kitty Kins is my sunshine and I hope to have a big feline family (and I hope I won't be known as "that crazy cat lady"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I study 2 courses: English language and literature and Slovenian language and literature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I'm an orange juice junkie, obsessed with it and need to drink it loads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. I got rheumatism at the age of 16 and have regular pain in the joints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. I jog everyday the distance of 12 chilometres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. I love puzzles and jigsaws, can spend hours putting pieces together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. I can cook really well, my parents have taught me loads and some was self taught, but I am really good at it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. I wanted to play a guitar but my fingers are too short
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. I can't dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13. I love hot bubble baths
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. I love to mix Balantine's whiskey with coca cola
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. I'm not good at maths or physics...325352+436346=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16. I love high heels but dont wear them all the time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17. I love to read, my fave genre is fantasy books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18. One of my fave past times is going to the ZOO with my hun
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19. My favourite food is Chinese
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. I would love to get engaged


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 22, 2008)

1. I'm a VERY fussy eater

2. I have a fear of germs and such things like that. I'm a microbe freak i hate them ew. 

3. I LOVE animals, and feel strongly about animal-related issues etc. I actually want to become an RSPCA person or w/e lol.

4. I would also love to be a psychologist/psychiatrist/psychoanalagist or w/e.

5. I can speak Spanish (mother tongue) and English, as well as a little french and italian.

6. I love Japan even though i haven't been. 

7. I hate sushi.

8. Iam actually crazy, silly, very hyper and i love it. Some people think i'm childish but i don't care i have fun and that's that  too bad if your idea of being "mature" is being serious and boring...

9. I don't drink or smoke.

10. I'm 16.

11. I LOVE bright colours and cute things.

12. I'm veeeeerry open-minded.

13. I love nice people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like to think i'm nice too.

14. I LOVE dancing and parties, i love it love it love it.

15. I LOVE chocolate mmmmmm

16. I'm 4'11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

17. I'm highly emotional affectionate and touchy-feely (with close friends and family not strangers lol)

18. I LOVE  make-up duh.

19. I'm shy SOMETIMES, but working on it.

20. I'm very flexible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I practise contortion but i'm not very disciplined bout it lol)

21. I'm gonna add 2 more things to this list because i'm cool like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




22. I have a fear of being sick. (I carry Rennie or Gaviscon EVERYWHERE with me and think about what i'm eating and if it's going to make me feel sick)

23. I GOT AN 'A' IN MY PHYSCICS GCSE! WOO!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 22, 2008)

1. I'm Filipino and White (But I don't know anyone from my dad's side of the family because they disowned him for marrying my mom....)

2. I'm left handed

3. I'm a Martha Stewart junkie

4. I'm a junior in college

5. I'm an organization freak...I could sit in the container store for hours!

6. I get bored with my hair a lot (the colors it's been are candy apple red, auburn, blue, green, purple, black...naturally dark brown...and from above shoulder length to butt length)...I want to change my hair right now

7. I've been with my boyfriend for over two years, and we got an apartment together after only two months of going out

8. I eat lemons

9. I don't allow shoes in my house...(and glare at the maintenance man when he walks around my apt with his icky shoes)

10. I go to spektra when I'm in lecture

11. I'm bitchy without caffeine

12.  When I don't get sleep for a couple of days everything becomes funny

13.  I love big jewelery

14.  I'm a scrapbooker

15.  I've never been out of the country (but hopefully that will change soon)

16.  I go though phases where I really want a baby, but I know I couldn't handle one in my life right now

17.  I hate when people insist on dressing really "matchy" (like, my shoes have to be the EXACT color of my bag which is the color of my eyeshadow...blehhh)

18.  Alternatively, I hate it when people's blacks don't match

19.  Feet gross me out

20.  I'm surprised I got to twenty...I ran out of stuff a while ago


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2008)

1. I am a teacher for mentally handicapped children.

2. I love cats.

3. I love Desperate Housewives and Private Practice.

4. I love Italian food.

5. I left my ex-boyfriend after seven years.

6. I am very happy in my new relationship.

7. One of my biggest dreams is to come to NY one day.

8. I have one younger sister.

9. I don't smoke.

10. I don't buy any other makeup than MAC anymore.

11. I am a very tidy person.

12. I like ironing my clothes.

13. I don't like cooking.

14. I am (only) 5'4'' inches (163 cm).

15. I don't like rain.

16. I love summer.

17. I love Starbucks.

18. I love shopping.

19. I love good books.

20. I love watching crimes on TV.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 22, 2008)

1)im 100% irish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2)im 15
3)i only got into make up this year
4)i loooove coke(the drink!)
5)I have blue eyes and brown hair
6)i love anything garlic
6)i love shopping
7)i hate my body and need to diet!
8)i hate rain bcoz it makes my hair poofy
9)i love my family they rokk
10)i love the sun 
11)im only 5'2
12)i smoke bt i have to hide it from my parents 
13)i love greys anatomy nd desperate housewives
14)im right handed
15)im just after getting a small job to help fund my MAC habit
16)i am totally against drugs
17)im a crazy cat lady and <3 my cat scamp!
18)i am completely disorganised and messy
19)i love chocolate
20)im obsessed with speckra


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 22, 2008)

1. I have a screw in my foot, and the bone that connects my ankle to my big toe is essentially upside-down.

2. I love woodworking, and pretty much taught woodshop when I was a senior in HS (I taught the 8th grade class)

3. I have an obsession with collecting music- even if I never get around to listening to it- I've wracked up over $1000 a year on iTunes.... and have over 20,000 songs, not including my 13GB of comedy and 8GB of audio books.  sad.  

4. I love reading, some of my favorites are Harry Potter, Laura Ingalls, and pretty much any crime/mystery crap.

5. I kill houseplants, haven't made it to fish yet (becoming a mother someday scares me to death- how can I keep a kid alive when I can't even manage to remember to water a plant once a week?!)

6. I am a shameless flirt, but don't realize that I do it.

7. I want to go back to school to be a pastry chef.

8. I think both Gordon Ramsay and Simon Cowell are yummy, not sure why.

9. I love the Beatles and Aerosmith.. gods.

10. A life goal is to have my picture taken with Gene Simmons...cause I have a long tongue, too, and I think it'd be a sweet picture.

11. I'm allergic to everything with fur.

12. I love the smell of gasoline, skunks, rubber cement, and several other foul smells.

13. I love bartending, mixology, and pretty much everything to do with liquor- yet I don't really drink.

14. I'm drug free for the past 26 years and 10 months- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I turn 27 in June (2 months from now).

15. I love stilettos, and wear them daily, and can perform most tasks, including running, walking, jumping, balancing, etc. 

16. I can say my alphabet backward in less than 30 seconds.  (I had a lonely childhood, lol)

17. I was a nerd--HUGE nerd-- until I went to college, and I am still a nerd at heart, but I have grown into my body.. which is a good thing. 

18. I'm a redhead naturally, but have white blonde and dark chocolate hidden panels in my hair because I want the best of all worlds. (redheads are unique, blondes have more fun, and brunettes are the smarties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

19. Im the only redhead in my family, the only fair-skinned one, the tallest, and completely different in most areas of my life and personality than my immediate family - but I love them to death, and am terrified of moving so far away from them in 2 weeks.

20. I'm extremely outgoing, and really sarcastic, but a lot of my sarcasm is to mask my insecurity in uncomfortable situations- like around guys. :/


----------



## rosenbud (Mar 23, 2008)

1/ I have been with my SO for 7 1/2 years, he's my BF too and I find him more irresistable now than I did when I first met him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2/ He bought me a Platinum wedding ring even though we are not engaged
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3/ I hate wearing a bra even though I am a 32D and never wear them around the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4/ I love cats, we have a little kitty, I'm also allergic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5/ I have lactose intollerance and terrible irritable bowl, I have to keep aloe vera wipes next to the toilet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6/ I'm an estranged daughter, my mother has not spoken to me for 7 years, people are often suprised as I am a lovely person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7/ I want to learn sign language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8/ I read Tarot Cards and own 5 different decks, I want to use them to help people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9/ I love Churches and Cathedrals, I find them relaxing, spiritual places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10/ I hate been drunk, hate people when they are drunk, hate cigarettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







11/ I'm scared of snakes but love spiders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12/ I'm a closet raver, I love techno, hard house, trance, rave music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13/ My favourite foods are peas, lamb, salmon, apples, crystalised ginger, popcorn, curry, rice with pepper & Olive Oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14/ I had braces on my teeth for 4 years due to an OCD Dentist, people always comment on how perfect they are....he even filed them so they were all the same length 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15/ I'm jealous of my sister's social life even though it would drive me nuts to be her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16/ I love books so much I will go without clothes, haircut, make-up, food to buy books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17/ I love to watch cricket even though I don't know the rules of the game
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18/ I have a MAC Trian Case and the Brush Belt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19/ After years of dying my hair I went back to my natural colour and love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20/ I hate fake tan and am dying to tell the receptionist at work the brown patches on her face look a mess....she would look better pale with some subtle bronzing powder


----------



## Esme (Mar 24, 2008)

Since I am so new, no one knows anything about me, LOL!
1. I am left handed, but golf right handed
2. Purple is my favorite color, but I want a red car
3. I am getting a diploma in Aromatherapy
4. I used to own a horse
5. I now own a black poodle named Mica
6. I have twin daughters
7. I  lost 80 lbs in the last two years
8. I used to have very, very short hair
9. My favorite perfume is Habanita
10. Dolls creep me out (thanks, Barbarella)
11. I used to tutor Japanese students when I was at Uni
12. I love Australian slang, especially the word WANKER
13. My initials are the same as my mothers
14. I miss my granny
15. I don't like sports
16. I used to write science fiction stories
17. Philip Dick is my favorite sf writer
18. Leonard Cohen is my favorite songwriter
19. My guilty pleasure is a cup of coffee, 2 tim tams and American Idol
20. I own two pairs of Wayfarer sunglasses, one black and one red


----------



## Gracemcg45 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow This is great!!

1. I have a shih-tzu named dusty who is like my child!

2. I have been with my partner for 3 years since I left school, he saved me from an abusive relationship. 

3. I think I may be pregnant. 

4. I smoke both cigarettes and weed. 

5. I have too many ambitions in life and dont know what I want. 

6. The only friends I have are my partner, my mum and my dad

7. I wish I was closer to my litel brother

8. I think I am fatter then I actually am, I cant help it. 

9. I wear a size 34f bra.

10. I want a simple life!

11. My mum is incredibly ill with arachnoiditis but our health services will not  recognise it as it is a man made disease. It kills me to see her in soo much pain.

12. I have had 3 jobs so far this year!

13. I am in debt

14. I used to dabble in body building, now I have huge arms. 

15. I dont drink as my drink was spiked, I ended up in hospital. 

16. I have a healthy diet but cant lose weight

17. I am really anal about things such as house work, my make up and cooking. 

18. I want to marry my partner, he wont propose. 

19. All contraception makes me really ill and doesnt work for me.

20. People judge me on my apperance and because I get on with men well, alot of girls dont bother to try to get to know me!

Thanks, feels quite good! xx


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a SAHM who cant wait to go back to work

I dont know what I want to be when I grow up

I dont wear make up often, but I have full on obsession about owning it.

I love the color red, but dont have the occasion to wear red lips often.

I have a pair of fake lashes that Im afraid to try. I dont want to rip my own lashes out. 

I am new here and get nervous about posting. No clue why. 

I have been married for seven years.

I have two beautiful sons. No girl attempts in our future.

I suck at taking pictures of my MU, thus that lack of FOTDs

I wish I was brave enough to expierment with bold e/s colors. I always end up looking like a clown

Im 33 and live in Florida

My spelling is atroticous. Im sure I just spelled that wrong

I have gotten lost in motherhood and am fighting to take some of my life back

I have a pile of laundry that I am very much avoiding.

I miss having a minivan and really want the new Town & Country

I am a homebody

I just started smoking again after quitting for 6 years. Not real proud of that

I married the most amazing man ever

My DH was supposed to be a vacation one nighter

We were engaged 3 weeks after meeting


----------



## Trista (Mar 24, 2008)

This is really cool!

1. I love animals- especially dogs
2. Even though I am a city girl , I love to frequent the Colorado Rocky Mountains
3. I am restless if I sit in one place too long and I fidget a lot  
4. I dress in black most of the time
5. I darken my hair to a dark brown (it's naturally reddish brown)
6. I eat dark chocolate every single day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




7. I love to travel but I get homesick- go figure.
8. Purple and black are my fave colors
9. I am a compuslvie shopper
10. I like to ski even though I'm not good at it
11. When I was younger, many of my friends were either drag queens or drag kings and I use to assist them with their makeup (Oh how i miss them)
12. I miss my two best buddies who have moved to L.A. and Atlanta and  I think of them a lot. Boo Hoo!
13. I am addicted to video games
14. I'm a decent cook
15. I am more down to earth and approachable than people realize- I am often misjudged based on my appearance, I guess. 
16. I am currently pursuing a Master's Degree in Public Health
17. I consider myself to be open-minded
18. I use to be punk rock goth girl when I was younger
19. I get motion sickness on amusement rides
20. I am a terrible singer but I sing anyway


----------



## SexyVixenSF (Jul 22, 2008)

this is weird w/o random questions asked!

1: 80% of my job is sitting around waiting for work. And I get paid oodles for it!
2: I am a sportbike/motorcycle bytch. I have been obcessed for over 2 years now. I know how to ride and am getting my own bike as a Bday present to myself August 28th.
3: I am single and not _looking_ but open to w/e happens. My ex is in town and we are best friends. I get cuddles from him for the two weeks he is here so that will fix my cuddle craving.
4: I like ALLL kinds of music. I dont just say it, I mean it, I like a little bit from each genre or type of music, even like some real african villiage type drumming and chanting, I dont know why but its cool to me.
5: I am EXTREMELY open minded to several things. Sexuality, sex, music, goals, colors, genders, race, religion...I understand and am open to learning. I might not believe in it myself but I can understand why one would and I dont really judge people...unless they did something stupid..I am NOT open-minded to ignorance.
6: I am extremely optimistic. I can always find a positive to a negative.
7: I had my Identity stolen last year when a girl found my lost ID and would hand it to the cops every time she got caught using someones stolen credit card.
8: My cellphone is like 2 years old and sprint sucks..pay the full price with like $150 discount...kiss my @$$!
9: I am an extremely opinionated person...I have NO PROBLEM voicing em.
10: I love to learn...so on top of my opinionated, I love to be corrected if I am wrong...seriously. I want to know the truth and I expect it.
11: I am brutally honest. I wont be rude about it, but I am honest.
12: I drink enough water each day to drown someone!
13: I actually love my easy job.
14: I dont regret anything. 
15: I do my makeup in my bathroom in the mirrors...I need a vanity.
16: I am 5'7" and can flat foot just about any motorcycle except dirt bikes over 150cc's!!!
17: I am a current smoker trying to quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18: I am trying to get into working out but my work out partner is sucking and trying to blow off our daily walks with the excuse of working OT!
19: I have no kids, have never been married AND I DONT PLAN ON DOING/HAVING EITHER EVER!!!!
20: I cant think up much stuff on the spot so I just pretty much just thought of anything about me that came to mind rather than think of something interesting LOL


----------



## KikiB (Jul 22, 2008)

1. When I was a kid, I wanted to be a sportscaster, specifically baseball.
2. My family has a ton of cats because we were showing and breeding, or at least attempting to, but we had some financial trouble and we got out of it-but we still have the cats.
3. I refuse to wear anything emerald, I prefer blue topaz. Hell when I get engaged, my ring WILL be a blue topaz.
4. I'm seen as being the pure girl-I never have and never will drink, smoke, or do drugs.
5. On certain things, I do not accept any opinion other than my own. Also anybody who says I am inferior will pretty much be run out of town.
6. I taught myself how to do all my makeup stuff for the most part.
7. I took 5 years of French and was almost fluent in it, but have lost maybe 75% of what I knew. 
8. I am a stickler for proper grammar. It may not seem like it because of the way that I type but me typing is an extension of how I talk.
9. I am very OCD about a lot of stuff.
10. I don't really have any friends. I never have, I didn't have ANY for the most part til I was 12, but even then it was just acquaintances. 
11. I love tanning, however I have never tanned in a salon or gotten a spray-on tan before. All my tan is natural from being out in the sun, and in the spring I use gradual tanners because it doesn't really get warm here in Seattle until June.
12. I hate working out-I am very lazy. I've told myself for many summers that this will be the year in which I finally lose the weight, but it's been 7 summers now and no luck. 
13. I love pickles but I will only eat one kind-Nalley Banquet Crunchy dills. Nothing else. And I can eat a jar in two sittings.
14. I have not eaten meat since I was 13. I am not the best vegetarian because I have a sweet tooth the size of Uzbekistan, and I do admittedly miss a few things but I can't imagine going back.
15. I have been drinking Starbucks since I was 13-I had one period when I drank it almost all the time when I was in the 8th grade, and then I would only get it occasionally up until one opened in my mall. Then I started being a daily Starbucks fan. 
16. I have a huge obsession with VS Pink. I never shopped at VS before getting my job, but now I just have a ton of Pink stuff. 
17. I also LOVE tiaras, I have four crowns, one little comb, and then a tiara on a comb. I try to get at least one new tiara every year. 
18. I was born and raised a Lutheran and I still am a member of the same church although I have not been in awhile thanks to work and so forth.
19. When it comes to fragrances I don't limit myself to one particular category, as there are some in almost any that I like-but I hate cotton scents, anything powdery, anything rose, and most Orientals. The prettiest packaging is definitely L de Lolita Lempicka though.
20. I love Chuck Norris jokes.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 22, 2008)

1. I never get taken seriously because I am 28 and still look like a teenager.

2.  I have a bachelor's degree in criminal justice and I just graduated law school in May and will be taking the BAR exam next week.

3.  I don't even plan on being a lawyer- was pressured into it all by my family and hated every minute of law school.  I plan on teaching.

4.  This is the first time since I have been 14 years old that I have not had a job.

5.  I got married 9 months pregnant in my parent's living room by a justice of the peace.  Talk about shotgun wedding!  While I was saying my vows I knew deep down I wasn't in love and just trying to do the "right" thing.

 6.  I have a very dry and sarcastic sense of humor that some people just don't get.

7.  I am extremely sensitive.

8.  I am 100% Cuban and Spanish was my first language.  You would never know it b/c I do not have an accent when I speak English.

9.  My son and I have been living with my parents for the past year, ever since I left my ex-husband.

10.  I have always been very book smart and got good grades in school without really trying.

11.  I hate feet.

12.  I have a fear of clowns and anyone in a character suit- like when you go to Disney and see the characters.

13.  I unfortunately had a serious drug problem several years ago and was in treatment and still continue to attend meetings.  So, I do not drink or use drugs.  But I do still smoke cigs.

14.  I don't have much of a social life or many friends because I have been taken advantage of so many times I fear getting close to ppl.

15.  My son is the love of my life and the best thing that ever happened to me.  He is truly a blessing and a miracle.

16.  I have never been in a healthy, normal relationship and have been so devastatingly hurt by men that I have developed a relationship-phobia.

17.  I rarely watch television.  The only shows I really see are Spongebob, Dora, or whatever else my lil' guy is liking at the moment.

18.  I am quite self-conscious and although people tell me that I am beautiful, I don't truly believe it.  But, I am trying to learn to love myself.

19.  My favorite color is deep, dark red.

20.  I am the oldest of 3 siblings and we are each a year apart from each other.

Then end. Hope it wasn't too dark.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanna play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

1. I love my boyfriend!! Going on 4 years, and long distance relationship (he's stationed in CA and im in FL).
2. I've been doing martial arts for more than 1/2 of my life, black belt, Arnis Karate (Filipino Martial Arts).
3. Spiders are the devil, I hate them.
4. I LOVE crunchy rolls, for anyone who loves sushi too. 
5. I will never get tired of that freestyle/80s music. 
6. I'm starting to get into investing.
7. I'm a Gator!!!
8. I have HUGE dreams for myself and I WILL get there.
9. I'm addicted to telenuvelas/filipino soap operas/korean shows. (I'm watching Jewel in the palace)
10. I hate obnoxious people.
11. I love my pitbull, her name is Nala
12. My bf been in the airforce for 3 of the 4 yrs we've been together.
13. I love shopping in CA.
14. I appreciate good hip-hop music, not rap music that talks about girls or money. 
15. My parents were way too strict on me when I was younger, but I did what I wanted anyway... im good now i swear!
16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this smilely!!
17. I would spend all my money on makeup... if I had more of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18. I'm passionate about the things I do.
19. I want to be a dermatologist or pediatrician.
20. I really want to go to Japan w/ my bf, its our dream vaca.


----------



## concertina (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanna play, too!! 

1. I do not have and do not ever want to have children. 
2. I've been with my husband since we were 16; I'm 27 now. 
3. We spent our Senior year of HS apart (me in NC, him in HI) but still stayed 'together' and we made it work! 
4. I got my Bachelor of Arts in Theatre and English
5. I planned on being a teacher...thats *never* going to happen. I even paid for, took and passed all my necessary tests. Waste. of. Money!
6. I'm a very happy Atheist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. I've suffered from severe clinical depression since I was about 13 years old. Just this past spring have I *finally* found a drug that works for me. So don't give up!! 
8. When I graduated from high school, I weighed 130 pounds. To my utter dismay (and shame) I weigh almost twice that now. 
9. In October of '06, I had a breast reduction. I went from a 38H (at my largest) to a 38DD. 
10. I'm an Army BRAT and an Army spouse. And whats funny is that both my dad and my husband will be exiting the Army within 1 month of each other; my Dad will be retiring after 20 years, my husband will be getting out after 5.
11. I am affiliated with the military, but I couldn't disagree *more* with the policies of the current Administration and the war in Iraq. My husband feels the same way. 
12. I am a 12th generation Texan!! 
13. My ancestors have fought in (just about) every major US conflict: Revolutionary War, War of 1812, Civil War (both sides), World War I & II, Korean War, Vietnam, Desert Storm and now Iraq as well as in the struggle for Texas Independence from Mexico! 
14. I love Modern Art. Passionately. 
15. I really cannot stand clowns. I don't freak out or anything, but if I'm looking at a website and a clown pops up, I quickly click away. 
16. I've lived in 5 US states and have visited 29 of them. 
17. I've also lived in Germany and visited 3 other countries (France, Austria, Mexico)
18. I had a cartiledge piercing in my ear for over 10 years before deciding to take it out. I just got tired of it. 
19. I've dyed my hair nearly every 'natural' color there is...but just this past month did I do my first 'wild' hair color...and then, it was just a streak. 
20. Three careers I'd like to try in my life time: Bartender, Wedding Planner, Florist.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 24, 2008)

1.I'm really 5'5 but tell everyone i'm 5'6 dunno why I just like to feel tall.
2.I can't urinate on my own so am permantly catheterised.
3.I never wear gold jewellery as I think it looks trashy (come to belfast and you'll find out why)
4.I got new windows and doors in my house two years ago and still haven't redecorated to cover the damage, (what can I say I can't wallpaper plus my mobility sucks and its too expensive to pay people to do it)
5.The only reason I first started dating my bf was because he was 6'6 and I've a thing for tall men, good thing too as hes the best thing thats ever happened to me.
6.I've one sister who is sadly desceased.
7.I'm addicted to nandos spicy rice and could eat it by the bucket load.
8.I'm a good cook but hide my talents from people so they don't expect me to cook for them.
9.I never answer my front door if i'm not expecting anyone.
10.I never wash out my empty bottles before i recycle them.
11.I can't drive and really don't want to learn as I don't see it as an nessesity.
12.I'm an insomniac.
13.I've been medicated for severe depression on and off from I was 16.
14.My mum died of alcoholism and my dad is dying of drink related cancer and I'm frightened I'm gonna turn out like them.
15.I've went up 4 dress sizes in as many years due to health problems.
16.I want a gerbil, I had them as a kid and they are just so cute.
17.My favourite colour is red.
18.I've travelled around most of europe and north america, my favourite places are canada and prauge.
19.I make cards in my free time to help focus my mind if i'm in pain or upset.
20.I never want to get married or have kids.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wanna play too! Ok...here it goes...

*1.* I am 4'10" and nothing irritates me more than someone saying, "Wow...you are so short!" It’s like..."Really? Thank you so much for pointing that out! I would have never known!" I sound bitchy by saying that, but you can only hear that so many times in your life before it gets to you. I am almost 22 & I’m pretty sure I’m done growing, so yes...I know I’m small, but people don’t need to point it out like it’s some big flaw...you know what I mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*2.* I sometimes feel that people don’t take me seriously because of my size...which sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*3.* I am in nursing school which I love and hate at the same time. It is the hardest education I have ever received and sometimes I feel like giving up, but I am trying my best to get it done. I should be an RN in a year, but I still have no idea what kind of nursing I want to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*4.* I have seen and done things in my first year of nursing school that would make most people faint...I sometimes wonder how I am able to do it...hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*5.* I am in love with the Food Network and could pretty much watch it all day, everyday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*6.* In the past year I have taught myself how to cook...I am no pro, but now I can do more than just scrambled eggs, which I consider an accomplishment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*7.* I had a breast reduction in 2005, which was the best thing I have ever done for myself...although I think they grew back some, but they are still much perkier than before, so I can’t complain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*8.* I enjoy sleeping too much. I also have the worst internal clock ever because if it was up to me I’d go to sleep every night at 4 a.m. & wake up at 2 p.m.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*10.* I used to collect Beanie Babies, which I now regret because I don’t know what the heck to do with them!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*11.* I think I have a strange sense of humor. I tend to like really crude and inappropriate things.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*12.* I am an only child...which probably explains why I am pretty spoiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*13.* I don’t really like talking about religion or politics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*14.* The Beatles are my favorite band and I wish they were all still alive so I could see them perform!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*15.* I was originally going to be a Physical Therapist, but I volunteered at a clinic & decided that I really didn’t like it!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*16.* I love the beach, but I don’t live very close to one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*17.* I HATE cold weather, so I guess it’s good that I live in the South because it doesn’t get too cold down here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*18.* I wish I could lose about 15 pounds...I just really don’t like to exercise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*19.* I am definitely more of a cat person than a dog person...I love my kitties, Bert & Ernie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*20.* Sometimes I really worry about the future, but I try not to think about it too often because it upsets me and makes me stressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok...now you know a little bit more about me!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 25, 2008)

1. I'm short, only 5'1"
2. I'm an animal lover
3. I'm the oldest child (I have a younger brother)
4. Love my doggies (I have 2 malteses, they're my babies)
5. Never been married
6. I don't eat meat
7. I never use public restrooms (yuck)
8. I wash my hands a zillion times a day
9. I vaccum every day
10. I'm a germ phobe
11. Can't talk to me until I have a cup of coffee
12. I don't watch a lot of tv (I watch 1-2 shows)
13. I'm self employed
14. I secretly want a pole in my bedroom (lol)
15. I have a lipstick & gloss fetish (I have to always wear something on my lips)
16. I'm very close w/ my mom & brother
17. Since I turned 35, I have wanted to have a baby, before then I never wanted children
18. car accidents freak me out
19. I have bad allergies (I have hay fever & allergic to cats)
20. I can't sleep, I'm up all hours of the night, like making this list @ 4:30am

Anything else you want to know.. Just ask


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 25, 2008)

1. My fiance and I have been together for 9 years

2. I love to cook, bake, grill, any food, I always wanted to be a chef

3. I love children and can't wait to have one of my own

4. My mother died when I was 17

5. I am a moderator on another forum and love it so much!

6. I am an obessive complusive hand washer, I work in a hosptial, so germs are all around.

7. I am scared to death to fly

8. I am addicted to take photos of anything, anwhere...

9. I have 2 cats but don't like them much

10. I have so much MAC everyone looks at me funny

11. I am a very picky eater, no condiments, everything plain!

12. I have to take a bath every night before bed orIcan't be relaxed to fall asleep.

13.I suffer from migraines, I am on like 4 different medications and get violently ill, and vomit from them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. I love to surf the internet

15. I love to go camping or to the cabins

16. I drink water all day

17. I am a really dedicated and great worker, but I suck at interviewing

18. I am 5'2" and have always wanted to be taller

19. I have never tried any drugs

20. When I am feeling depressed, I shop


----------



## chillipea (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello

1.  I am Australian and am 175cm (5'8"? 5'9"?)

2.  I am a recovering anorexic. My weight is fine now (60kg) but I still feel like a huge fat hefalump and that's how I see myself whenever I look into a mirror.

3.  I don't look into mirrors very often.  I don't like my appearance.  All I see is fat and ugly.  I think that's why I love make-up so much - it changes my appearance.

4.  I'm a Navy brat.  Both parents in the Navy and we moved around a bit when I was growing up.

5.  I don't have any friends appart from DH.  The moving and different schools meant I just learnt to not make friends.  I'm friendly with lot's of people but no-one I would could tell personal things too.  I wish it were different.

6.  I'm not close to my family.  I probably speak to my parents about once a month and that's more than enough.  I no longer need their approval about my life but to still hear their disapproval and disappointment of me is not something I do willingly.

7.  My DH and I met at university when I was 19.  He was my first bf and we've been married for 14 years.

8.  I'm 35.  But still feel like I'm in my early 20's.  

9.  No children.  I'm not a children person.  I don't think I ever had a biological clock because I've never heard it tick. 

10.  We have 2 cats which I adore.  To me a house without a furry animal of some decription is just a house and not a home.  DH is the same.

11.  Love animals.  All of them.  Except spiders.  I'm a major arachnaphobe. Whenever there is a spider in the house, DH picks it up and takes it outside.

12.  DH and I travel as much as possible.  We decided that we didn't want to wait until we were retired before seeing the world.  We've been to UK, Paris, USA, Canada, Japan and Peru.  Our next trip will be to Russia and eastern Europe - so excited!

13.  I'm a microbiologist but don't work in a lab anymore.  I miss it but the hours and money are much better outside of a lab.

14.  I read.  When I start a book I tend to keep going until I finish.  I like lot's of genres including fantasy, sci-fi, spy, political, satire, historical, etc.

15.  I love cooking and baking.  

16.  I'm a tea drinker.  Coffee makes me jittery and never seems to taste as nice as it smells.  But I love tea.  Green tea, Earl Grey for mid-afternoon, Russian Caravan for something stronger.  mmmmm.

17.  I eat chocolate every day.  I prefer dark choc (70% cocoa) because I like the bitter-sweetness of it.

18.  I was in a car accident 5 years ago.  Very thankful that it wasn't serious but it still left me with the ongoing pain of whiplash.

19.  I suffer from depression but I dislike the way medications make be feel 'flat'.  They seem to take away some of the happiness as well as sadness.

20.  I am a vegetarian and have been since I was about 14.  I can't bring myself to contribute to the suffering of another living creature.  The thought of an animal being killed so it can be put on a plastic tray in the supermarket then thrown out when it's past it's used-by just fills me with horror.

I rambled on a bit, didn't I!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 29, 2008)

1. I have dual citizenship (Canadian and German) but have never even been to Germany!

2. I know how to herd and rope cattle

3. When I was in Elementary school I was in a gifted childrens program for kids with high IQs.  I HATED it! I wanted to be popular instead of smart so I started failing tests on purpose! Totally regret that now...

4. I once hitchhiked from Denver, Colorado to Vancouver ... with a horse in tow!

5.  When I was a kid I was a target shooter.. I was the top female in BC at the age of 10! They said I was headed to the Olympics.. but then I quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. My favorite foods ever are... pickles and ice cream! And no ive never been pregnant lol

7.  Speaking of which... I once took a pregnancy test in the most ghetto public bathroom in Mexico and then started crying when I couldnt read what the directions meant in Spanish! Thank god I got my period about 10 minutes later...

8.  I won a World Championship for my horse's breed association on a horse I trained myself! That was probably my proudest moment!

9. Once I rolled my jeep 300 feet down a snowy cliff.  I walked away and the paramedics told me I should have died! Always wear your seatbelt...

10. I have done about 5 pentathalons (running, shooting, swimming, riding, fencing) Boy oh boy is that a good workout...

11. I have terrible spelling and grammar because I didnt go to English school until grade 11... I was in French emersion before that and we werent alloud to speak english! 

12. My favorite music is COUNTRY and my favorite singer is Carrie Underwood

13. Being the oldest of my generation... I will become president of my family's shipping company when my dad retires! Whooo hooo!!! 

14. I am totally commitment phobia and doubt I will ever get married.  But I still dream of finding that one guy I just cant live without.... 

15. I once saved a feral cat from a raccoon.  She was so greatful she went into my basement and didnt leave for about 13 years lol.  She was terrified of everyone but me! She was so sweet though.... she died about 6 months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. I always get asked if my boobs are fake.  They are just very round and high up I swear! But I might want to upgrade sizes in the future...

17. I believe in soulmates of different kinds.. I have not found my guy soulmate but I have found my best friend soulmate! She is the only girl who has never betrayed me... Wow i am so corny!

18. One of my favorite things to do when Im drunk is go exploring in the woods! (not by myself of course....) I love nature lol

19. I have a feeling I am getting a French Bulldog very veeeeery sooon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20.  My favorite smell is fresh cut hay and I also love the smell of horse poo and cow poo... it is so comforting and reminds me of HOME!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 29, 2008)

1. Uhm...I really am black...really!

2. I'm 18, and engaged. And ofc, mum doesn't know. But its k, cos she calls Beau her son in law anyways!

3. My biggest fear - cockroaches. I seriously have nightmares.

4. I suffer from insomnia.

5. And sleep paralysis...

6. I also have mild scoliosis!

7. I have an addiction to Sbarro's pepperoni stromboli. Okay, Sbarro in general. =D

8. I have a need to spend money I _wish _I had.

9. I love blogging...its like an outlet for me. I've always had a thing for manipulating the english language. If I don't make it as a makeup artist, I want to become a journalist.

10. My fiance is my best friend. He bought me food when my parents didn't, got me clothes when nothing fit me, and helped me with homework when no one else would. I'd be nowhere without him.

11. When I get a bra fitting, the SA's are always in awe cos I'm too busty. Its kinda creepy, the staring. I want to do what CuteNurse did, and get a breast reduction!

12. Although my last height measurement said I was 5'8, I *SWEAR *that I'm 5'9.

13. I wear a 10 in sneakers [7 in mens!], and a 9.5 in wedges and heels!

14. My fav band = The White Stripes.

15. 5 is my least favourite number, its unlucky! Any number with 5 in it...bleh.

16. Ironically, 5 AM is my favourite time of day. That's when the news is on! But it airs on channel 5...damn it.

17. I totally have a thing for the Jonas Brothers...THERE I SAID IT.

18. Alright, alright...I'm diggin Zac Efron, too. But that's justified, because my Beau is *totally *into Ashley Tisdale since her nose job.

19. I love Buffalo Wild Wings. 50 cent wings on Tuesdays and Thursdays is the greatest!

20. After typing out all of the above, I totally feel simple-minded.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow- I'm amazed at everyone.. just.plain.wow.

I'll play now.

1- I've had the same job for over 10 years here at the hospital.
2- I'm an EMT-Instructor here in NJ, and I ride for my towns ambulance service, where I am a line officer.
3- I love the Bahamas and go as much as possible. I'd live there if I could.
4- My hubby is a cancer survivor, but I still freak out inside every time he goes for a check up at the oncologists.
5- I don't understand greedy, mean or self centered people.
6- I love animals sometimes alot more than people.
7- I have a cat who was a rescue, he has special needs.
8- They call me "Disaster Queen" because I served at both the World Trade Center on 9/11 as well as in Mississippi for Katrina. 
9- I also work in professional wrestling (belive me, its not ALL fake!)
10- I have no patience for people who talk about things they know nothing about.
11- I'm battling a weight issue and I do have an incredibly healthy diet.
12- I've learned that holding a grudge is letting someone live rent-free in your head.
13- I use only MAC 
14- I never buy anything that has been tested on animals.. ever.
15- I'm a photographer/makeup artist on the side, so, in reality I have a few different jobs.
16- I'm addicted to Coach purses
17- Shopping at Outlets takes all day.. and I mean ALL DAY.
18- I love spontaneous road trips.
19- Common courtesy, manners and consideration is very important to me.
20- I love to be a good friend and a good person, even when no one is watching.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 30, 2008)

1. I'm very small. 5'3" and <100 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always wanted to be taaaaallllll
2. I'm very athletic for my size. I <3 sports!
3. I love to dance (I was a ballet dancer for years)
4. I'm from Texas, but my heritage is German
5. I'm engaged to be married and we are moving with his job to Australia, my fiance and I will have the exact same initials after we are married: SJV! Weird right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. I'm in college and getting my BA degree in Art History and a minor in History, I LOVE <3 LOVE History
7. I'm writing my thesis on Giotto's Arena Chapel in Padua, Italy (medieval frescoes)
8. I surf, and I will surf anything. Small, Large, Choppy, Seaweed ridden.  whatever. 
9. I'm related to Johann Tetzel directly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. I'm addicted to: MAC, Louis Vuitton, Christian Louboutin and Tiffany Jewelry. I'm ALWAYS BROKE. 
11. I speak French and Spanish, but I'm learning German and Italian. 
12. I love hard rock and industrial music. (think Nine Inch Nails...)
13. I'm a sucker for anything banana flavoured. 
14. When I was a small girl in pre-school, my teacher was British and taught me to speak and spell the British way, my parents were weirded out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. Even though I'm so short I was a model for a company that did commercials and photography. I did photo shoots and commercials when I was 16. I got to be in commercials and look pretty! This is when I started <3ing makeup. 
16. I love art beyond being an art history major and wanting to curate museums with old medieval art. I love to draw and paint! My Art!
17. I love to sing and create music. It's probably the one art form I'm worst at, even though it's probably my favourite. 
18. I love sea turtles, frogs, bats, snakes and horses and I have a greyhound for a pet. 
19. I'm the oldest child in my family, but the shortest. The closest family member in height to me is 5'8"
20. I have had over 10 different hair colors in the past 4 years and the only reason I'm not bald is because I have an amazing stylist/colorist and I keep cutting it short.


----------



## pinkkvintage (Oct 27, 2008)

1: I have a sadistic sense of humor

2: I hate getting stalked in sephora by the employees

3: I hate snobby bitches

4: I tail gate like a mother fucker

5: I hate crying and hold it in to the point of getting a migraine 

6: My nephew is the only person I would die for.

7: I will NEVER smoke

8: My grandma died from emphysema

9: I cry when I watch movies..... ANY MOVIE! 27 dresses, lion king, casper (the one with christina ricci), american history x, breakfast at tiffanys............................... and im not a girly girl? its weird

10: I want to get married someday but I wont because I dont want to be a statistic and get divorced like everyone else

11: Ive never had sushi

12: the first time i tryed guacamolie and carne asada fries was in 2007....... AND IVE LIVED IN SAN DIEGO MY WHOLE LIFE!

13: I love the beach at night in fall

14: Ive had a twin size bed my WHOLE LIFE!!!!!!! im 19...how sad

15: I buy high heels and never wear them

16: I dont wear undies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

17: when i was in kindergarten i would only use STANDFORD brand pencils because i wanted to go to that college?....weird

18: I did make up at a strip club

19: Ive only been to one funeral in my life

20: I have wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much make up but i NEED more


----------



## carandru (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOOO, this seems like fun!!!  Let's see

1) My sister and I are only 11 months and 28 days apart.

2) I will almost never cry in real life unless I'm super super super angry.  But, I will cry at movies, tv shows, commericals (if they're are sad enough) at the drop of a dime.  I hate seeing people cry for the same reason.

3) I love love love love love love food!!!  I will seriously try anything once... well almost. 

4) My grandfather, older brother, and uncle all died while I was in college.

5) My sister and I were raised by our father.  No wonder I "act like a guy" (according to all my guy friends)

6) Dancing is my life.  I would give up my left arm to be a pro dancer... ok, I guess I wouldn't since I would need that.  But, you know what I mean lol.

7) I like all types of music except heavy metal.  Mostly, if I can find the beat and dance to it, then its good in my book!

8) I refuse to pay for something I can make myself.  I get pretty crafty at times.

9) I'm currently applying to medical school (Keep your fingers crossed, lol!)

10) I own more than 115 pairs of shoes. That was the count when I moved to omaha in Jun 07.

11) I hate to throw away/donate clothes!  Only b/c I get scared that I'm going to need that item again.  

12) My hubby and I are addicted to computers.  We have 5 in our house currently. 3 laptops and 2 desktops... yes, those are for only me and him.

13) I used to eat all kinds of crazy stuff as a kid: vaseline, tide, ajax, paste, lipstick.  Kinda surprised that I don't have some sort of brain damage.

14) I HATE HATE HATE sweeping and mopping. My hubby and I have worked out a deal so that he never has to clean the toilets and I never have to sweep/mop.  

15) I love hot sauce, everything taste better w/ it.  Oooo, love love lay's plain chips w/ hot sacue

16) I have a favorite tv show for every day of the week.

17) I love learning!  I teach myself all types of stuff.  And if I don't know how to do it, I will pay super close attention when I see someone else do it.  then I go home and practice, lol.

18) I work as a Technology Supervisor at a hospital.  I took the job just to get clinical experience for med school.

19) I have a Master and a bachelors in biomedical engineering.  And DON'T want to work in that field at all.

20)  I'm addicted to receiving mail.  I love getting stuff, packages, letters, magazine. I can't wait to see what came for me each day. That's also probably adds to my online shopping infatuation, lol.


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm lets see..

1. I love my job but sometimes wonder if I really am in the right one.

2. I would love to move to America on my own.

3. I need to learn to drive.

4. I should be able to pass my test with the amount of lessons I've had.

5. I rarely drink anything other than coffee.

6. Few people believe that I am not a natural red head.

7. I am hoping to get my surgery date through soon.

8. I am petrified of above surgery as the previous attempt nearly killed me.

9. I have just recently quit smoking.

10. I have no actual friends where I live.

11. If I had the choice and I wasn't such a soft touch I would never speak to my dad again.

12. I would probably become a crazy cat lady if given the option.

13. I have the most difficult boyfriend ever but at present wouldn't give him up for the world.

14. I have only been abroad twice and I now don't have a passport.

15. I hate my teeth.

16. My mum is my best friend.

17. People only want to talk to me when they actually want something.

18. I'd love to be brave enough to backpack around the world.

19. I love my glasses but hate wearing them in photographs.

20. I love Gears Of War on the 360 but only multiplayer and I can't wait for the 2nd one.


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

It cracks me up everytime I read what I wrote back...


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 27, 2008)

1. I am a huge procrastinator.
2. I just spent the last hour reading this entire thread.
3. I am nosy and like to know peoples secrets and quirks.
4. I hate cooking, like really, really hate it.  
5. I also hate the grocery store, and put it off for as long as possible.
6. I hate sushi, and fish.  Make that all things that swim. Except whales and sharks, I think they are ok.
7. I can quote all of Billy Madison in its entirety.
8. It drives me crazy when people type or text only letters instead of words, like "I will c u l8er". It makes me think they are stupid.
9. I have a terribly foul mouth, and have to bite my tongue a lot.
10. I have a degree that I have never used and I am working at a job that is way below my ability.    
11. I have really bad road rage, but I have only yelled from inside my car with the windows up.
12. I love books, and will reread them over and over again. I also usually have 2 or more books on the go at any given time. 
13. I prefer to drive alone than with another person because I like to turn the music up and sing at the top of my lungs, and I am a terrible singer.  My boyfriend sometimes has to suffer through this. I also like to be at home alone because then I can put on shitty  pop music and have dance parties by myself.
14. I have broken my nose, my right ring finger, the outer bone in my left hand, and my fourth toe on my left foot, which I broke twice.
15. I have been dating the same guy for almost 5 years, and we have a dog and three birds together.
16. I love celebrity gossip magazines, but mostly think celebrities are ridiculous.
17. I realize that I hate a lot of things, and could have made a whole list of things that I hate or that drive me crazy, but I am generally a happy person.
18. I am 6 ft tall.
19. I don't usually like girls.  I tend to go on a dislike first then let them prove me wrong basis.  I do have some very good girl friends though.
20. I loved smoking. Its terrible, I know.  I quit in March after 9 years of smoking because I knew I had to or I would never stop.  But I really, really enjoyed it.




21. I use the word "hate" a little too strongly.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 27, 2008)

here's mine...
1. I have 3 brothers, no sisters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I'm 5'0 even

3. Been happily married for 2 yrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. My parents are divorced

5. I don't know my biological father

6. I've worked at the hospital for 6 yrs now

7. Coffee Addict

8. I love Japanese Food
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. I love Soulfood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. I could cook

11. I have a dog name "FERGIE",American Bully

12. I spoil my daughter

13. I collect shot glasses

14. Been Divorced onced

15. Born in the Philippines

16. I speak 3 languages

17. I watch "FOOD CHANNEL" constantly

18. I boogie board

19. i love sunbathing

20. and i hate liars!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

1. I'm scared of the dark! Seriously, it should be something I've grown out of but I have far too much of an over-active imagination.

2. I went to boarding school when I was 8 years old in a country different to where my family lived.

3. I would love to give up work to write novels permanently.

4. I'm very self-conscious and quite shy around new people.

5. I taught myself how to read music over the school summer holidays when I was 10. 

6. As a result of #5, I taught myself how to play the recorder up to grade 7.

7. I live by myself and love my independence though do get lonely sometimes.

8. I qualified as a Veterinary Nurse with credits in my examinations.

9. It's no surprise really then that I love animals and have several pets.

10. As much as like living in a busy town and being so near London, I would love to live in a quaint little village somewhere.

11. Horror films freak me out and give me nightmares yet I have to watch them!

12. I love Starbucks/Costa/any random little coffee shop.

13. My favourite holiday so far was a trip to Dubai last summer.

14. I'm not overly keen on flying but aim to resolve this and travel more over the next few years.

15. Grey's Anatomy is the best programme ever!

16. I would quite happily spend huge amounts on clothes and makeup yet set myself a strict limit for grocery shopping.

17. I love arts and crafts and like making things in general.

18. I'm such a child when it comes to Christmas and adore Christmas markets and festivities in general.

19. I can't swim and have no desire to learn.

20. I've never had a proper relationship.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 27, 2008)

1. I'm studying theatre design
2. i studied acting for four years
3. Im kind of a hard ass
4. My two causes (that i really believe in fighting for) are animal rights and gay rights. 
5. I really don't like most children. they are vile imo. but i do want one.. odd, i know.
6. i want to work for cirque du soleil when i graduate.
7. I feel sickly when im not around my boyfriend.
8. i read wayyy too much gossip crap
9. i cant drink coffee and i feel like im missing out
10. i don't drink alcohol at all. I don't smoke cigarettes at all, and i dont do any drugs.
11. My mom is a nurse and my dad is an air plane mechanic
12. I don't really like my dad's family. I'm just starting to become accepting towards his mother. It's been something i've had to work hard at.
13. When i'm in class, listening to a lecture, i always pick at my split ends.
14. I'm not happy with my body, but i don't care enough to work out.
15. I want a breast reduction reaaalllyyy badly.
16. i often find that i make generalizations about Americans which are unfair. 
17. i really dislike catholicism. and most organized religion to be honest.
18 since i got my tattoo (which turned out awful) i cannot sit through an episode of miami ink
19. I always have nightmares about loosing my teeth
20. I'm so high strung and neurotic, im afraid it will make me sick.


----------



## mochabean (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got into makeup 1.5 yrs ago. Prior to that I only went out with face powder, chapstick, and eyeliner. That's it. So now when people see me (who haven't seen me in ages) don't recognize me at all. They say I changed a lot! 
I'm the ONLY one here out of my friends/family who are into makeup. 
Working on getting my independent Pilot's license! Yayyyy! 
I do not know how to swim. 
Love thrill rides (rollercoasters, bungee jumping, sky diving, etc) 
I'm a neat freak. I am the only one that can clean my house b/c no one else lives up to my standards! And when I am over a friends house, if I see dishes in the sink or clutter on the table, I have to go clean it up!! I can't help it! LOL! 
I have a fear of driving on major freeways since I get panic attacks. I never used to be this way. But I got into a very bad car accident when I was younger, so I have a phobia about freeways. It's weird I'm afraid of freeways yet I love thrill rides! LOL! 
I have 2 yorkies (a male named Mocha and a girl named Kiwi) who are the most spoiled dogs on the earth! 
I love cooking food for other people 
I work as an RN at a trauma hospital 
I'm very introverted and shy, especially with strangers. People sometimes assume this as being stuck up! 
I've never had a boyfriend. 
I hate to admit it but I love watching figure skating on tv! 
Moved over 20 times and lived in 10 different states 
My favorite foods are french fries, Costco hot dogs, anything Japanese food (sushi, tempura, udon soup, etc) 
Obsessed with the Japanese culture (language, fashion, hair). I was born in Japan and wish I could go back to visit someday. 
I have to visit my "Gossip" sited every day--Perez Hilton, ONTD, etc. 
Love watching historical romance movies/shows (The Tudors, Elizabeth, Pride & Prejudice, etc.) or romantic comedies. 
Favorite movies- The Goonies, Sixteen Candles 
I have to get a Venti Iced White Chocolate Mocha at Starbucks every single day or else I can't function (well . . . maybe I can function but I'll be in a bad mood!)


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 28, 2008)

1. I'm a dual citizen of Canada and Switzerland. I was born in Canada and didn't go to Switzerland until I was 17, but I absolutely love it. I plan on living there at some point. 
2. I'm a very musical person. I played the piano from ages 7-11, dabbled in trumpet and guitar in high school, sang in various groups in high school (choir, vocal jazz, private lessons), and my true musical love, the French Horn. I've been playing since I was 9, own a $5000 instrument that I payed for myself, and currently play in the Concert Winds Ensemble at UBC.
3. My cousin Kate drowned when we were fifteen. We were incredibly close, and it devastated me and still does to this day.
4. None of my grandparents were born in Canada. My dad was, my mum wasn't. 
5. I have an older brother, a younger sister, and a younger brother. I love them all, but my older brother and I have a pretty strained relationship. My sister and I are pretty close, and so are my little brother and I.
6. I live in a different province than my boyfriend, and have for over a year. He's moving here at the end of the year (!) and we'll be celebrating four years together in March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Of my 15 cousins, only 2 are boys and they are both much older than me. I always thought that was weird when I was a kid. I'm closest with the cousins who live farthest away (France), except my cousin Kate and my other cousin Em who I always considered friends rather than family.
8. I'm a second year student at the University of British Columbia, taking a BA with a major in Psychology and a minor in Music. I'll be applying for the honours program in January, which is hugely competitive but I think my marks are good enough to get in. I want to be a clinical psychologist, so I'm going to have to get a Ph.D. 
9. The number of people on campus on a daily basis at UBC is 10 times the population of my hometown. Yeah, I grew up in Didsbury Alberta, rural, conservative, 4500 people. And I moved to one of the biggest cities in the country as soon as I graduated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. My family is hugely important to me, not just my immediate family, but my extended family and my heritage. I'm half British and half Swiss, with just a pinch of French in there. I've traveled to all of those countries, and know most of my parents' aunts and uncles, and lots of my second cousins. 
11. I speak English fluently, and mangle my way through enough French to hold a conversation. Improving my French is on my to do list.
12. I worship coffee. I was a barista for a few years, and I am hopelessly in love. Poor, but in love.
13. Although I love coffee, the Brit in me comes out when I'm upset because I inevitably have a cup of tea to calm down. Tea just makes everything better. 
14. I don't have a microwave, and having lived without one for two months, I don't think I ever want one. I also don't have a TV, and have come to the same conclusion. Anything I really want to watch I can find online.
15. I'm a nymphomaniac. I love sex. I would have it at least once a day if I could. Being in a long distance relationship is horrible, I swear I do worse in my classes because of sexual deprivation. No joke. All of the bad things I've done are sex related. No underage drinking, no drugs, no attitude problems, always did really well in school, basically your dream teenager. Except I've had sex all over my parent's house, every house my boyfriend has lived in, every vehicle owned by either of our families, most of the buildings on my parents' farm, outside in view of a (busy) road, in the next room to his parents with the door open... You get the idea.
16. I'm 5'3" and my boyfriend is 6'4". We make a funny looking couple. I try to wear heels, but my feet are really tiny (size 5.5) and the highest heels I can wear are 4". Which still leaves a height different of 9". 
17. I am really good at academia, and always have been. I was always the smart girl in school, valedictorian, blah blah blah. I am a huge over-achiever, and am only just now learning that I have to start saying no or I will die from stress related diseases. 
18. I love kids, and babies. In a overwhelming kind of way. My biological clock has been screaming at me since I was about 5. I have wanted a baby since I realized there was a difference between me and them. It freaks my boyfriend out, he's convinced I'm going to get pregnant on purpose and pretend it was an accident. I would never do that though, when I do have kids I want them to be wanted by both their parents. I'm torn between my career/education dreams, my plans to travel and live around the world, and my need to have kids. It's not going to be easy to figure out.
19. I love to cook, but hate to bake because I'm bad at it. I love to make stuff up and hate following recipes so cooking is the way to go for me.
20. I've worn glasses for 14 of my 19 years of life. I never forget my glasses at home because I literally can not see without them. I can't read, I can't drive, I get lost because I can't see where I am, I can't function at all.

And there you have it, way more about me than you wanted to know.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

1.  I have been married twice 
2.  My First husband died of prostate Cancer at 34 y/o
3.  I am terrified of Crickets 
4.  I am terrified of Mice
5.  I hate cleaning more than anything. Worst chore ever!
6.  I am generous to a fault. 
7.  I hate Chinese food
8.  I have to take Valium before going to the dentist
9.  I can't stand for anyone to touch my feet...Super ticklish..Takes the lady over an hour to give me a pedicure.
10. I have never farted in front of my husband 
11. One of my sisters died of breast cancer when she was 28
12. I have Agoraphobia
13. I am a shoe whore ...I owe about 100+ pairs and 50% have never been worn
14. My husband is younger than I am 
15. I am addicted to A&W rootbeer
16. I hate and refuse to participate in anal sex 
17. I had my tubes tied the day before my son's 1st birthday
18. I speak 3 languages 
19. I refuse to use public restrooms
20. God comes first in my life and in all things that I do.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 28, 2008)

1. I am from Norway

2. I've lived in the US - still miss it eveyday

3. I claim to be an american trapped inside a Norwegian body, just because I have no traits resembling a Norwegian, and prefer the US sooo much more.

4. In my short life of only 18 years, I have already been to 16 countries, on four different continents

5. I attend the IB diploma programme - "WHY; WHY!?" I ask my self everyday!

6. I have been acting since the age of 5, which makes a total of 13 years.

7. Right at this moment I am playing the role of the evil stepmother in "Cinderella"

8. I am totally devoted, and ADDICTED to the German band TOKIO HOTEL!! <3

9. I have four amaaaazing best friends!

10. I love One Tree Hill, CSI, Desperate Housewives, Heroes, Gossip Girl, Smallville, 90210.... I am a tv junkie!

11. I spend way too much money on lunch, just because I'm too lazy to make my lunch before school

12. I have a dog - a schnauzer, her name is Kita - I LOVE HER<3

13. My room is a big mess, the only thing that is organized is my makeup!! :O

14. I love all the Harry Potter books - number four + the epilouge of book 7 are my all time favourites.

15. I am in no way religious

16. I love chocolate milk - but only with Nowegian milk (I am really picky with the taste of milk)

17. besides makeup, I enjoy spending money on movies, clothes, shoes, purses/bags

18. I love my iPod, and can't wait for my HP pavillion PC to crash so that I have an excuse to buy a MacBook

19. I have a part time job cleaning at my Uncle's Private In-vitro fertalization clinic

20. My three favorite cities in the world 
        - Cascais, Portugal
        - Plano, TX, USA
        - Rome, Italy


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 28, 2008)

1- I love makeup 
2- I only 5' 2"
3- My great grandfather was Jewish
4- I'm an only child
5- I love animals
6- I love Sex and the City
7- I would love to live in New Orleans one day
8- I lived in New Hampshire for three years
9- My mom had me at 38 
10- I love guys with tattoos
11- I'm single
12- Not sure if I want children
13- I love love love to sleep
14- I love myspace
15- Im not good at saving money
16- I love cheese.
17- I have a foul temper and a nasty mouth(when provoked)
18- Im a Libra
19- My cats name is Oracle
20- My favorite color is Gray


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 28, 2008)

let's see....

1. I get really annoyed when people mispronounce my name. I mean, come on. You can order a Mocha at Starfucks, but can't say it any other time? 

2. I'm 5'2" and like it. hee!

3. I was raised by my grandmother and really am take it or leave it about my parents.

4. I don't trust people easily.

5. I don't like being hit on at bars/clubs. 

6. I like to people watch

7. I have 4 pets (cat, dog, bird, guinea pig).

8. I keep a journal of my dreams. I have crazy dreams.

9. I get tired of being tech support for friend/family computers/cell phones/ipods/anything with a battery or electrical plug.

10. My job is the only place I can get some peace and quiet (except during registration).

11. I have two job titles.

12. I really like having my own office now.

13. I would like to climb into the ceiling at work and shoot a potato gun at the temp secretary in the main office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. I bottle my emotions.

15. Almost all of my back is tattooed, and it's still incomplete.

16. I hate combing my hair.

17. I am very slowly learning to play the guitar.

18. I listen to too much music.

19. I'm at the library so much the librarians all know me. Literary "Cheers" episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I really like to lurk on this board, but am trying to post more. Won't do a FOTD/EOTD though.


----------



## Korms (Oct 28, 2008)

1.  I am not a member of any social networking sites such as MySpace or Facebook.  I have been previously but decided it wasn't for me and deleted any accounts I had.

2.  I have an extremely low sex drive, I can go without for months on end.

3.  I cannot go swimming in public pools because the idea disgusts me.  Whenever I think of swimming pools I think of pubic hair and foot cheese floating in the water.

4.  I lost my last milk tooth when I was 23.

5.  Because of fact number 2, I do not use any birth control (aside from condoms when the need arises).  I have tried countless options and all have turned me into a moody witch and I do not feel that the stress is worth it given how infrequently I actually have sex.

6.  I have spent over £3000 having tattoos that I am dissatisfied with put on my body and I cannot wait for the day I am earning enough money so I can get them removed.

7.  I love sleeping but I often suffer from insomnia.

8.  I am in my final year of training to be a nurse.  Because of the way the NHS is right now, I love it and hate it at the same time.

9.  I have 1 sibling; a younger sister.  We only get on when we are not living together.

10. I quit smoking (again) in august.  I think about cigarettes every day.

11. I haven't had an alcoholic beverage since august in a bid to stick to fact number 10.  Drinking usually = smoking with me.

12. Because of shopping, I had over £5000 worth of debt on my first credit card by the time I was 20.  I am still paying for this 5 years later.

13. I am a compulsive eater.  

14. I live with my Grampa.

15. I really hate televisions, more for how they look than what is shown on them.

16. My two biggest fears are zombies and waxwork dummies.

17. I have never voted in a national election.  I am ashamed of this.

18. My two biggest music loves are hardcore and jazz.

19. I'm running out of ideas here.....I drive a gold Fiat Punto.

20. I pretty much know exactly what I want my wedding to be like, even though I'm not even close to being engaged to anyone.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 28, 2008)

1. I smoke and tell ppl I wanna quit, but i dont.

2. I have been married and divorced before 25

3. I served 4 yrs in the Air Force and got out to do makeup

4. I am always the "cool chick" when it comes to guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I hate rollercoasters

6. All my sweatglands are on my face.

7. I love Dave Chappelle to the point I will get a pic of Tyrone Biggums tattooed on me one day. 

8. I really hate the fact i cant pic a career

9. I love JERSEY to the point that now its a love/hate relationship.

10. I wish I could get full sleeves but i dont want it to limit me.

11. I have an unhealthy relationship with shopping and money.

12. I dont think I'll ever get the nerve to tell my best friend I love him. He's engaged now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. I think sex is great but finding it with the right person is priceless.

14. Until I was 21 i had only had 5 boyfriends (since 7th grade) and none lasted longer than 2 weeks. I have really bad problems with men.

15. Sometimes I just want to get rid of all my makeup and start over.

16. I trust too easy.

17. I wish I was a good liar

18. I am always attacted to the "bad boy"

19. My favorite part about travelling is seeing what fast food places the have in other areas

20. I talk and lol by myself for hours


----------



## Lndsy (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_9. The number of people on campus on a daily basis at UBC is 10 times the population of my hometown. Yeah, I grew up in Didsbury Alberta, rural, conservative, 4500 people. And I moved to one of the biggest cities in the country as soon as I graduated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahaha...I know Didsbury!

The town I grew up in in Saskatchewan only had 350 people!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_1- I love makeup 
2- I only 5' 2"
3- My great grandfather was Jewish
4- I'm an only child
5- I love animals
6- I love Sex and the City
7- I would love to live in New Orleans on day
8- I lived in New Hampshire for three years
9- My mom had me at 38 
10- I love guys with tattoos
11- I'm single
12- Not sure if I want children
13- I love love love to sleep
14- I love myspace
15- Im not good at saving money
16- I love cheese.
17- I have a foul temper and a nasty mouth(when provoked)
18- Im a Libra
19- My cats name is Oracle
20- My favorite color is Gray_

 
OH I should have added sleeping...I would rather sleep than eat!! Love Love Sleeping it too!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Im scared to die
2. I hate sugar free lattes and I force myself to drink them to avoide the calories! 
3. I can only obsess over one thing at a time. I lose focus easily
4. I am vain. I am 27 and already planning my timeline for multiple plastic surgery's to stay looking young.
5. I obsess over my weight and drive myself insane even when I dont need too. 
6. I need to go to church and I rarely make the time.
7. I was raised by my grandparents and dislike my parents.
8. I am trully blessed with an amazing husband and daughter, which I sometimes forget...
9. I went to private school untill 9th grade
10. I have no patience for anything.
11. I have never broken a bone
12. I love reality TV. if its not smut, I probably wont watch it, LMAO!
13. I want a Sex in the City life. im jealous of Carrie. I want her friends, her clothes, her shoes and EVERYTHING else too!
14. I listen to books on tape. (haha) 
15. I love Rap music
16. I work for a bank.
17. I drunk sugar free rockstar daily!
18. I hate small minded people.
19. My first job was at Taco Time.
20. I love to scrapbook but am to busy obessing over makeup and I have no time for it! Damn you MAC


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 28, 2008)

1. I am very crafty.
2. I love to cook/bake.
3. i friggin love to eat. 
4. I have big feet and I wish I did not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Im really silly most of the time.
6. I love swimming and I'm a lifeguard/swimming instructor.
7. I hate wearing jeans but wear them sometimes cause I think I should not wear sweatpants all the time.
8. I love serious shows or shows that involve solving a murder or similar situations(Criminal minds, CSI Las Vegas, Flashpoint, Heroes)
9. i spend too much money on makeup and not enough on clothes.
10. I am too trusting.
11. I wish I did not have to share my room cause my sis steals all my stuff.
12. I am not motivated at all right now in terms of school.
13. Im an anime nerd.
14. In relation to number thirteen, I enjoy learning about asian culture(japanese, chinese, korean, etc).
15. I love watching asian tv shows lol.
16. My favorite colors are red and purple.
17. Im in class right now and its really boring and Ive been in school since 10 am and I will be here untill 10 pm. It takes me an hour to get home so Im really grumpy.
18. I guess ill tell you im 19 years old and I go to Concordia university in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Im am in Civil engineering. I enjoy it but just not motivated at the moment. 
19. I am addicted to coffee and smoothies.
20. I am official out of money. I will get my last checque next week. It is enough to pay my credit card and thats all. What will I do about mac


----------



## couturesista (Oct 28, 2008)

1. I'm 5'2 ( we sure are some shorties)
2. I loove to sew! 
3. I'm a magazine whore ( I have magazines pilled to the ceiling in my spare closet, I'm trying to get help, not really)
4. I have a fear of heights ( I get shaky in elevators and on escalators, its that bad)
5.I've never been on a roller coaster (read #4)
6. I have a younger sister
7. I hate cats
8. Obsessed with The Law 
9. I'm very talkative
10. I'm a crybaby( I cry about any and everything, I've cried about every movie I've ever seen.)
11. I'm in love with Edward Norton.
12. I've had Gastric Bypass Surgery ( I was 315lbs and now I'm 180ibs) 
13.My permanent roommate and I have been together for 10yrs and no we are not getting married.(Don't tell his MOM)
14.I'm a giver and feel bad when I have nothing to give when someone needs it.
15.The roommate and I are saving to go to Paris next year.
16. I have never tried alcohol, cigarettes or drugs ever! I couldn't tell u what a wine cooler even taste likes!
17. I love Godiva's Chocolate Strawbberries
18. I'm also a pattern and Fabric Fanatic!
19. Obsessed with changing my hair on a weekly basis.
20. I'm a weave Fanatic!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course Im going after my BFF,.... its only right.

1. I'm 21 years old and have a 7 month old son. But technically I'll be 22 in two weeks so there.

2. My ex boyfriend was the number 1 draft round pick for the Chicago Cubs. He does steroids and thats why we broke up after living together in Daytona Beach.

3. Ive hooked up (see: kissing haha) with 8 major league ballplayers. Im a huge makeout whore. I wont do ANYTHING else but I will makeout with guys if they're hot. 

4. Im extreamly selfish in bed. I often find myself saying "I should probably do something for HIM now..." to myself...

5. I am 100% against abortions. Even in rape or incest... but Ive learned that I need to be more sympathetic to other women and their opionions on the matter. That doesnt mean I think its right- I just have to respect them.. because only God can judge. 

6. I learned #5 because of the wonderfull ladies on specktra.

7. That being said- Im totally 100% voteing for Obama in this next election.

8. My faveorite holiday EVER is Halloween-- and my faveorite place, Salem MA, corresponds to that. I could watch Halloween movies (i mean like... Hocus Pocus, Practical Magic, and Twitches... return to halloween town... Casper... Adam's family... HAHA.. things like that- NO HORROR MOVIES) ALL DAY LOOOOONNNGGGG.

9. Movies like "The Hills have Eyes" affect me so badly to a point where I cant sleep for days. Alll I can do is lay awake and ponder how someone could come up with such horrific ideas in their mind.

10. I am a tv junkie. My day, if I could stay @ home and not do anything, would look like this.

7am-9am- Good Morning America
9-10 Regis and Kelly
10-11 The View
11-12: two episodes of Full House
12-1: two episodes of Sister, Sister
1-2: two episodes of Sabrina, the Teenage Witch
2-3: two episodes of Yes, Dear.
3-4 Either two epis of The King of Queens, or The Doctors
4-5: Everybody loves Raymond
5-6: Sienfield or the news
6-7: two eps of 2 and 1/2 men
7+... depends on whats on primetime.

I have a serious problem.

11. Im scaerd to death of fish. If I even get near one I start to sweat and cant breathe very well.

12. My son is my ABSOLUTE LIFE. I would DIE without him in my life. and Id do absolutley anything for him.

13. I have a really really really big obsession with the Chicago White Sox.. I seriously fallow them as much as I do sleep.... Jim Thome is my friggin HERO and im IN LOVE with aj pierzynski.

14. I <3 Nick @ Nite

15. My dad's a cop (and my hero) and my mom is a catholic school teacher (and my best friend)

16. I live across the st. from my grandparents. They are awesome.. and its a bit like Everybody Loves Raymond on a regular basis.

17. Im a recovering Bulimic/Anorexic. I used to be down to 97 lbs in college.... now I'm back up to around 120.. this is after weighing close to 190 when i was pregnant... Ive been teetering around 120 since my son was 2 months old and i have NO IDAE how I lost 70 lbs in two months.

18. I am OBSESSED with cats.

19. I like to fall asleep cold and wake up and put covers on.. im weird.

20. I seriously believe that I will never find someone to spend the rest of my life with. and it scares me to DEATH


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_19. I like to fall asleep cold and wake up and put covers on.. im weird._

 
I'm completely the opposite. I get into bed cold (because I'm always cold), cover myself with a mound of blankets, fall asleep, and then wake up too hot and kick them off. Pisses my boyfriend off to no end when we're in the same bed. He has to have the blankets perfectly even and layed out properly, whereas I like them all messed up and kicked around.


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

1. My feet are big, size 10, runs in the family
2. Being a kid at heart and 17 I still love watching my cartoons.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3. I'm supposed to be in 12th grade but I barely went to school because I was with a bad friend, this year I'm doing it right I'm in 11th grade.
4. Regarding fact #3, I would just sleep in and not go to school because of hangovers...
5. I have a thing for bad boys but they have to be taller than me, which isn't always good
6. I love POKEMON & GARGOYLES! Thank God for youtube!
7. I never had a bf.
8. The farthest I went with a boy was making out, and sleeping on the same bed, no sex was involved.
9. I like to tease the fella's. AKA hard to get.
10. I'm still a virgin.It was for the sake of number 8, but that was already on here so there's going to be two number 10's.
10.I love hugs!
11. If I'm not on the computer I'm out of the house.
12. I love hoodies!
13. Poutine is my favorite food EVER! (Fries, cheese & sauce for those that didn't know)
14. I LOVE watching Crime shows.
15. I like to cook sometimes.
16. There's already snow here, it's not even november yet!
17. I LOVE to fall asleep in warm blankets.
18. I like to keep my hands clean with Purell
19. I don't like to clean.
20. I watch hockey games, well my home team's games!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 30, 2008)

1.  I should be looking for peer reviewed research articles and writing a literature review, but I'm watching Will &Grace and writing this.

2. I hate feet.  All feet.  I don't care how pretty you think yours are, or if you just got a pedi.... your feet are gross too.

3.  I got a label maker 4 years ago and can't stop labeling things.

4.  I love office supplies.  I could look around Staples, Walgreens, etc forever.

5.  I'm mean without coffee.

6.  I like to organize (and look through) other people's knickknacks.

7.  Baking bread helps me through the writing process.

8.  I'm terrified of dust mites.  Have you seen magnified pictures of them? Eeeeek.  I think they're going to get me while I'm sleeping.

9.  I can't even wash my hands in public restrooms.  Being in one makes me want to puke.

10.  I have a lot of yarn and can't knit.

11.  I keep my toothbrush in the bedroom because I think if I leave my toothbrush in the bathroom, it'll get poo germs on it (even with a toothbrush cover on it).

12.  I love the rain.

13.  People watching is my favorite pass time.

14.  I can't drink tap water.  I think it smells weird.

15.  I know the bad things about myself, but still don't change them.

16.  I laugh on my own and it often causes people to look at me weirdly.

17.  I don't shave my legs when no one sees them.

18.  I take photos all the time, but never print them.

19.  I often forget to water my plants.

20.  When I pass a person's empty meter and I have spare change, I'll feed their meter parking meter.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 30, 2008)

1. I can't live without my morning coffee.
2. I love crafts.
3. I collect Blythe dolls and enjoy sewing for them.
4. I've lived in 4 countries.
5. I speak 4 languages.
6. My first impression to most people is 'what a snobbish b*tch!* but when they get to know me, I'm nothing like a snob!
7. I watch too much TV.
8. I enjoy cooking/baking.
9. I miss Australia.
10. I look younger than my actual age.
11. I can't drink/eat any strawberry flavoured stuffs, they make me sick.
12. I LOVE to sleep.
13. I'm very short-tempered.
14. I don't trust people easily.
15. I have 4 very close friends (that includes my bf)
16. I only order Mocha Frappe or hot chocolate when I'm in Starbucks.
17. I'm allergic to peaches.
18. I listen to Norah Jones when I'm having bubble bath.
19. I'm very talkative.
20. I sleep with my teddy.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 30, 2008)

1. I grew up with surface dyslexia and I struggled in grade school, no one knew why until I kept on reading the gas prices wrong everytime we passed by the gas station.  Through 10 years of therapy i learned to work agaisnt the odds and i'm now im 2 years away from pharmacy phd and i never though i could ever work with meticulious numbers.

2. Im deaf.  I'm completely deaf in my left year and i can hear 25% with my right ear.  I was only a few days old when i caught a virus and it attacked my ears.  But through a hearing aide i can hear 90% through my right ear nothing they can do about the left.

3. I sleep with a brown teddy bear my husband won for me at a carnival when i was 16.

4. I break out in hives when i eat chocolate

5. I drink 5 cups of hot green tea a day

6. I have over 11,000 pictures stored on my hard drive.  I take about 1,000 photos a year.

7. Im extremely impatient

8. I love the outdoors

9. My 2 favorite colors are green and orange, but i dont think those 2 colors complement each other.

10. My hair reaches my lower back

11. My favorite holiday is christmas!!  I just love waking up christmas morning and gather everyone up near the tree for 2 hours taking pictures and opening gifts.

12. I am the baby in my entire family, out of 36 cousins and 2 siblings i am the youngest by far, my mom had me at an older age.  36 cousins you say?? My mom and dad both have 8 siblings.

13. I didnt tell my parents I was pregnant until i was 8 months along, we lived in different states i was in college.  I was 18.

14. I had 14 piercings at one point.  I ditched all my body and face piercings except for my belly button and ears.

15. I love strawberry smoothies with coconut milk and pineapple

16. I WANT A DOG.

17. I want to learn the chello someday

18. Im running out of things to type

19. i'm 5'4"

20. i used to smoke pot often


----------



## Shenanigans (Oct 30, 2008)

1.  I moved from Vancouver, BC to Airdrie, AB 6 months ago and I still miss Vancouver desperately.

2.  I LOVE MY JOB!  That is the #1 reason keeping me here (#2 is my boyfriend, who treats me like a princess - and he told his mom to get me a MAC g/c for Xmas, lol.)

3.  I have an 8 year old son named Ben, and he lives with his father in BC, so I haven't seen him since Easter (before I moved.)

4.  I am going home to Vancouver/Vancouver Island for 3 weeks over Xmas, so that I can see my son, my friends, and my family.  I'm so excited about it, I can't even think about it cause I get all worked up.  =P

5.  I have played classical piano (and various other instruments) for over 20 years - I used to play competitively and it took up all my spare time until I was 18 and moved out on my own.  I have also taught piano.

6.  I sleep in a 'burrito' - I wrap the covers all around me, and it drive the BF nuts.

7.  I have to have numbered volume controls set to an even number.  A little OCD, perhaps...

8.  I often blow my budget buying MAC (I'm sure I'm not the only one, lol!)

9.  I have a vitamin K deficiency (aka potassium) so it takes twice as long for my blood to clot than a normal person.

10.  Since I am turning 30 in a couple of months, I have decided to act like an adult and have created a reasonable budget for the next year, including major advances in debt repayment and starting a savings plan.

11.  My friends call me the "entertaining one" because I'm weird and not afraid to do white guy dances or old school hip hop moves when we're out dancing, have the dry sarcasm of Monty Python, and I know how to throw a PAR-TAY!

12.  MAC related - 90% of my collection has been purchased since last January.  I'm up to 3 full 15 pan eyeshadow palettes, a full blush palette, half a dozen fluidlines, a dozen lipglasses/lipsticks/slimshines, and a couple dozen pigment samples (I can't justify the face stuff, or brushes, since I am happy with other brands for that.)

13.  I have a younger brother who just graduated from university with a major in Media and Communications and a minor in Biology.  

14.  My mom is my REAL best friend, my "best friend" is a lying, self-centered hypochondriac (yet I still love her!), and everyone else is an acquaintance.  I don't get close to a lot of people.

15.  I haven't spoken to my dad in almost 3 years.  No real reason other than a lack of interest on both our parts (my mom is remarried.)

16.  I am a lunch fanatic - I make it every night (usually while I'm cooking dinner), and I have an interest in Japanese bento.

17.  I listen to music ALL the time, and I get sick of songs really fast.  I prefer rock, but I still love me some Justin Timberlake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.  I smoke about 6-8 cigarettes a day, even though I don't like it that much.  For some reason, I have commitment issues with quitting.

19.  I'm 5'11" and I hate wearing heels (my boyfriend is 6'6" so I would LIKE to), mostly because I'm overweight and it hurts my feet.  I feel awkward, like an elephant on roller skates, and think people are annoying by my clumping around, even though I can walk in them just fine (ie, I don't fall over.)

20.  I've dislocated my left knee three times, and everytime it happened, I was on a dance floor.  I still LOVE to dance!!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, u ladies are soo interesting, I luv it! 
BFF ( u know who u are) U hush up about spending the rest of ur life alone. Love comes when u least expect it, stop expecting it! ( I'm ur BFF I can say that, LOL)


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a clip piercing. I got it when I was 18 
I have a 3 year old turning 4 in Nov. I had when I was 20. 
I’m Colombian and have been raised to believe that my beauty is so important that you will do what it takes to be at your best.  So my plan is to have my 2nd child before I turn 30 and then get a tummy tuck and my breast lifted. .after that just botox… 
I’m going to start seeing a therapist this sat…As you can read from #3 I have issues 
My son is my heart. After having him I became a big mush…. 
I’m a big nympho. I am up for many things and love to keep it exciting…I love to role play..and if I could afford to hang from the ceiling I would do it. 
I want to kiss a girl to get it out of my system and check it off my to do list in life 
I don’t like bald men… 
I’ve never been faithful. I haven’t been single since I was 15. I always get with someone and then end up meeting someone and dumping the old for the new..hence why I mentioned #4 
I smoke mary..i smoked cigs last year but I stopped. I don’t get addicted. I just do it from time to time and then I can stop for months and years and then have a pull out the blue. 
I love T.I and can not get over the fact of who is his baby mother..shes ugly 
considering off moving to GA.NY is becoming really hard to live at..soon it will only be a city for those who can afford $5000 rent. 
I breed blue nose pitbulls. Last time I bred was this year and I had 15 puppies, 2 females, and 1 male. That’s a lot of crap to clean in the morning before going to work and when u come home from work and before going to bed….lots of dog food and lost of walking but its also a lot of $$$$ but my bf and I love dogs that much.. 
I moved out from living with my bf in May because I started paying for everything and I needed him to learn to be financially independent. 
I pay $550 a month for my car. Way to much.thank God I make good money. 
I love spare ribs with the bone…I could eat it everyday 
I hate cats 
I have been into MAC since I was 14. 
I became certified June 2007 
I love to read my horoscope in the morning when I get into work before I check any emails.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 30, 2008)

1. I can't stop using food as a means of control in my life, but feel that because i'm aware of that, it's not a problem.

2. I'm in love with Russell Brand, I think he's the shit and he's sexy.

3. When i'm listening to my ipod and walking somewhere, anywhere, I totally pretend i'm in a music video.

4. As a result of my upbringing, I find the use of culture and tradition as an excuse to force ideals on your children completely and utterly disgusting.

5. I like a mix of really deep and really shallow music.

6. I love to bake sweets, cakes, treats for others.

7. I adore kids, and can't wait to have my own.

8. My goal in life is to own a clothing boutique. I love clothes, but also the idea of having a "family" business.

9. I don't have a facebook..I think i'm the only person in the world that doesn't get the point.

10. My favourite breakfast cereal is Special K. 

11. I like to think i'm an opinionated girl, but I often find myself really indifferent about a lot of things. I think it's 'cos i'm yet to experience much.

12. I think the best exercise/stress reliever/pain killer is DANCING.

13. When Destiny's Child first came out (i was 8), I wished my name was Beyonce - LMAO.

14. I'm really really scared of cats. Not like "eww cats". like "aaaaaarrrgh cats" *run away*.

15. I also hate feet. I think they're fugly as hell, don't matter who you are.

16. I'd love to go travelling with one other person. I don't know why specifically one, but that's just how i imagine it lol.

17. I always try to watch those old black and white movies when they come on TV, but i can't get over the way they talk....it sounds weird as hell. and I always find them super boring.

18. I only really commit to things when I like them a lot. Im just not one of those people who puts their all into simply anything and everything - corny as it sounds, I really have to be taken in and consumed by something.

19. I could live on Peanut butter and Honey on a ricecake. yumm.

20. I feel like my parents live vicariously thru me and because of that, I often feel like a failure. 


LOL at how deep i got on some of these haha.


----------



## val-x (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I add more than 20 things?


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

^^u can do whatever u want^^


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmmmm...20 things.....

1. I can't apply eyeshadow right to save my life...
2. I can't swim
3. I am VERY silly
4. I have 2 brothers and 1 little sister 
5. I am an Atlanta Native (never lived anywhere else)
6. I've never been to Disney World
7. I'm only 28
8. My Birthday is coming up soon!!! 
9. I LOVE to SHOP!!!!
10. I don't have many friends despite my personality, I'm kind of a loner....
11. one of my favorite shows is "The First 48"
12. My favorite Color is Pink
13. I drive a 2007 Saturn Aura
14. I don't like going to work on Mondays (who does)
15. I'm so Obssesive Compulsive with hand washing 
16. I can't dance to save my life
17. I can be messy at times
18. I like arts and crafts but I'm always too lazy/tired to complete projects
19. I'm spoiled rotten......
20.  I like to talk ALOT!!! LOL

Hope that helped you learn a little more about me....


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 30, 2008)

1. I'm obsessed with make-up brushes
2. I love video games..especially Wii Sports lol
3. I'm deathly afraid of ladders..so much so that if I have to get on one I start shaking
4. Never been on an airplane
5. Can only cook from a microwave lol
6. Looove to do laundry and clean the bathroom..weird I know
7. I don't own any high heels
8. I have a short temper
9. I have HORRIBLE road rage
10. I love watching Dog the Bounty Hunter haha
11. I'm the first college graduate in my family
12. I never let my fiancee touch my tools...he doesn't know how to use them anyways lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13. I can make a mean Bloody Mary
14. I LOVE bloody, scary horror movies
15. I hate roaches...mice, snakes, spiders are okay...roaches creep my ass out bad lol
16. I have a tattoo on my back in memory of my grandpa
17. I love a good red wine
18. My last hair cut was in 2005...I get the dead ends trimmed regularly, but can't make myself cut it all off
19. I LOOOVE Major League Baseball
20. I used to have a pet snake named Bandit


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

Some of these are veeery interesting lol

I wanna do another one now


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_20. I'm allergic to mosquito bites._

 
Me Too!! When you get bit...Do your eyes and lips blow up and you look like you have been in the ring with Mike Tyson! 

Off is my new Texas perfume!!! Whats with all the damn mosquitoes and crickets here anyway!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Wow, u ladies are soo interesting, I luv it! 
BFF ( u know who u are) U hush up about spending the rest of ur life alone. Love comes when u least expect it, stop expecting it! ( I'm ur BFF I can say that, LOL)_

 
haha thats why you're my BFF- you tell it to me like it is!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 1, 2008)

1. I have an addictive personality.

2. I'm 22.

3. I have a degree in Psychology.

4. I always support the underdog.

5. I have a cat called Elvis.

6. I love to make cakes, although i'm not very good at it.

7. I am terrible at saving money, if I have any I have to spend it.

8. I have one older brother called Ben.

9. I love travelling, and have been to many different countries.

10. I drive a Citroen C3.

11. I am incredibly untidy, I don't clean and tidy half as much as I should.

12. I have never had an argument with a friend.

13. I love reading, anything and everything.

14. I am spoilt in lots of ways, but am VERY grateful for everything I have.

15. I love daydreaming.

16. I have the best parents in the world.

17. I have really eclectic (sp?) tastes in music.

18. I love halloween, its my favourite holiday!

19. I love gift wrapping.

20. I love going to the theatre, concerts, festivals, etc...anywhere where there is live music.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

1. I'm 5'6".

2. I'm left handed.

3. I did not learn how to ride a bicycle until I was 10 years old.

4. I am independent to a fault.

5. I have never been married, or even close to it (see #4).

6. I have loved all things cosmetic since I was a little girl. I have always been fascinated by the world of beauty.

7. I love to read high fantasy and science fiction.

8. I got my ears pierced when I was in the 7th grade (up to that point I was too scared to have it done).

9. I have 2 cats and love them beyond comprehension.

10. I watch a lot of Animal Planet. Yes, really.

11. I have struggled with my weight my entire life. It's the bane of my existence.

12. I wish eating was not such a pleasureable thing to do (see #11).

13. I love rain - the colour of the sky, the sound, and the smell.

14. I have a strong desire to live outside of the United States.

15. I am a lucid dreamer.

16. Both of my parents are deceased - my father in 2004, and my mother this past July. 

17. I have one sibling, a brother 2 years older than me.

18. I feel alone and depressed on a regular basis.

19. I love horror movies and being scared - it makes me feel alive.

20. I am addicted to coffee.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 1, 2008)

1. I'm T total.
2. I have old fashioned values.
3. I'm almost ashamed to be a teenager.
4. I love folk music.
5. I wish I could dance - but I can't at all!
6. I used to have an OCD to do with the time, now I can't wear watches.
7. Sometimes human nature makes me feel pretty sad, like how people gather to watch fights.
8. My favourite author is Chuck Palahniuk.
9. I'm terrified of people dressed up as characters, like in Disney Land lmao.
10. I don't like drugs of any kind. I don't even take pain killers.
11. Bonfire night is my favourite night of the year - always has been!
12. Removing other people's makeup makes me gag when it's caked on. I can't help it and I wish I didn't :/ I always move before they can see though.
13. Jimmy Eat World have been my favourite band since I was about 11.
14. I'm a firm believer in "You work with what you have", too many people get caught in the loop of forever wanting more.
15. I don't mind people swearing or smoking, but I always say something when they're doing so around children.
16. I'm extremely shy around people I don't know well!
17. I love all forms of body mods apart from tattoos...old tattoos, really. Folk should get them touched up and fresh looking where possible.
18. I wouldn't open my mouth for the dentist until I was about 7.
19. I fluked the majority of my GCSE tests and ended up in the top 15% of folk in my area who had sat them. 
20. My Dad is the only person who can really, really annoy me.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 1, 2008)

1- i have very few friends 
2- I enjoy shopping more than anything 
3- I am currently single 
4-I have a mouth  like a salior when I am at work , and home I never swear 
5- I have over 20 Coach bags 
6-I have over 130 MAC eyeshadows 
7- Over 200 bottles of OPI nail polish
8-I am excessive with somethings (see 5,6 &8 ) 
9- I don't drink , hate the taste 
10-I am a control freak 
11- I almost never cry 
13- I am a jewelry designer 
14-I have a near photo graphic memory 
15-I am a crazy Yankees baseball fan 
16- I always have my finger and toe nails painted 
17- I don't believe people when they complement me 
18- I consider my long culy hair my best asset 
19- I always think I need some new makeup 
20- I enjoy talking to people online more than I do my "friends" I have way more in common with the people on here than my friends


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_1- i have very few friends 
2- I enjoy shopping more than anything 
3- I am currently single 
4-I have a mouth like a salior when I am at work , and home I never swear 
5- I have over 20 Coach bags 
*6-I have over 130 MAC eyeshadows *
*7- Over 200 bottles of OPI nail polish*
8-I am excessive with somethings (see 5,6 &8 ) 
9- I don't drink , hate the taste 
10-I am a control freak 
11- I almost never cry 
13- I am a jewelry designer 
14-I have a near photo graphic memory 
15-I am a crazy Yankees baseball fan 
16- I always have my finger and toe nails painted 
17- I don't believe people when they complement me 
18- I consider my long culy hair my best asset 
19- I always think I need some new makeup 
20- I enjoy talking to people online more than I do my "friends" I have way more in common with the people on here than my friends 








_


----------



## Verient (Nov 1, 2008)

Idk how much personal info we are allowed to give out in this so...sorry in advance.

1. I'm fifteen.
2. My birthday is 15th March.
3. When I was born I weighed 5 pounds 11 ounces.
4. Now I weigh like 8 stone.
5. I'm 5'3 and a bit.
6. I have two horses.
7. I have a really bad memory.
8. I live in a little village in the middle of Somerset.
9. I'm always breaking things.
10. I always lose things.
11. I am a photographer.
12. I enjoy graphics design.
13. I don't drink, it tastes gross.
14. I only drink water and one brand of orange juice. 
15. I've never tried Coke/Lemonade etc.
16. I don't have many friends.
17. I'm totally in love with my ex...who doesn't love me back.
18. Sometimes when styling my hair, I don't brush it.
19. I think about things too much and assume things.
20. I have lots of regrets...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2008)

hhhmmm interesting reading about people! now my turn!

1- i am addicted to watching stuff on the disney channel such a zac and cody, hannah montana, cory in the house...
2- even though i am 24 i still dance around my bedroom when my husband is out and sing as loud as i can!
3- i talk to my cats like they are people and imagine what they say back to me
4- i am very paranoid even though i never show it at work
5 - even though i love my husband i always think about who else i could have
6- sometimes i lick my make up brush for wetting pigments rather than using my mixing medium!
7- i hate my body even though everybody thinks i'm happy the way i am
8- i get upset when people say i have a pretty face - i know that is always said when somebody is fat
9- i read jackie collins novels and love them!
10- i can never say the word specific - it always comes out as pacific!!!
11- i once pretended to my friends that i had a boyfriend when i was 14 even though i'd never even been kissed!
12- i spend most of my time in my bedroom - i never ever sit downstairs to watch tv or anything like that
13- i cannoy apply fake eyelashes to save my life
14- i love to wear low cut tops as often as possible
15- at work i have a hot chocolate every morning before i can function
16- i buy cream cheese and ham sandwiches and always pull the ham out
17- i wish my feet were smaller
18- i hated uni and most of the people at it
19 - i look at my make up collection each night while my hubby brushes his teeth
20 - my fave bunny died today and it made me cry


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

UH OH DISCO-#14, I totally agree! People spend their entire life wanting more and not appreciating what they already have.


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_



_

 
Which one is jaw dropping ? The 200 OPI , the 130 MAc e/s or the 20 Coaches ?


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hhhmmm interesting reading about people! now my turn!

1- i am addicted to watching stuff on the disney channel such a zac and cody, hannah montana, cory in the house...
2- even though i am 24 i still dance around my bedroom when my husband is out and sing as loud as i can!
3- i talk to my cats like they are people and imagine what they say back to me
4- i am very paranoid even though i never show it at work
5 - even though i love my husband i always think about who else i could have
6- sometimes i lick my make up brush for wetting pigments rather than using my mixing medium!
7- i hate my body even though everybody thinks i'm happy the way i am
8- i get upset when people say i have a pretty face - i know that is always said when somebody is fat
9- i read jackie collins novels and love them!
10- i can never say the word specific - it always comes out as pacific!!!
11- i once pretended to my friends that i had a boyfriend when i was 14 even though i'd never even been kissed!
12- i spend most of my time in my bedroom - i never ever sit downstairs to watch tv or anything like that
13- i cannoy apply fake eyelashes to save my life
14- i love to wear low cut tops as often as possible
15- at work i have a hot chocolate every morning before i can function
16- i buy cream cheese and ham sandwiches and always pull the ham out
17- i wish my feet were smaller
18- i hated uni and most of the people at it
19 - i look at my make up collection each night while my hubby brushes his teeth
20 - my fave bunny died today and it made me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So sorry about your bunny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i know it hurts so much when a pet dies


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

LMD 84, sorry about ur bunny


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

1. I am half Hungarian.

2. When I first bought makeup with a friend when I was 12? years old my mum pressured me to return the makeup and I wasn't allowed to visit the store for a while.

3. I always had shorter hair when I was a kid so now I have to have my hair long even though a bit shorter hair suits me better.

4. In my first apartment one wall was pink. The other three were light gray.

5. I only buy furniture at IKEA.

6. Now one wall is soft green and the other ones are white in my new apartment.

7. I am a fruit tea addict.

8. I have a candlestick in pink in the shape of the head of a deer for two pink candles.

9. I love CSI.

10. I love water and have a water filter by BRITA - I don't buy any water.

11. Both of my grandfathers are deceased. The father of my mother when I was two years old. I was his favourite but I can't remember him which makes me sad.

12. As a kid I was skinny but that was ages ago.

13. I love to cook so I won't be skinny any time soon for sure.

14. I am self-employed because I like to realize my ideas without someone changing them.

15. I need music while I am working on the computer so last.fm runs all the time.

16. I love redwine, too.

17. If I had been a boy my name would have been Pierre.

18. I need some new shoes for winter. I bought tons for the spring and summer but forgot about the other ones.

19. I hate to iron. I never do it. My flat-iron is three years old now and I only used it once to iron some of my blouses.

20. I need to eat more fruits. I always buy enough but never eat them all.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_7. I love to read high fantasy and science fiction._

 
Yeah baby! FINALLY someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 9. I have 2 cats and love them beyond comprehension.

10. I watch a lot of Animal Planet. Yes, really._

 
Wouldn't expect anything less of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_
12. I wish eating was not such a pleasureable thing to do (see #11)._

 
Amen.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_13. I love rain - the colour of the sky, the sound, and the smell._

 
Again.... finally another person who thinks so!!! /cheers

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_14. I have a strong desire to live outside of the United States._

 
You can always come to Slovenia! Europe isn't a bad place, but we don't have MAC here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But we can always have a trip to our border country Austria to get our mac! That'd be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
16. Both of my parents are deceased - my father in 2004, and my mother this past July._

 
So sorry hun. My condolance.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_18. I feel alone and depressed on a regular basis._

 
I know the feeling! Give me a call next time, k?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, I love me some Moxy. ;-) Will send you a PM soon, lovely.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2008)

This seems like fun! I want to join in... Ive been a part of Specktra for years & heres some stuff you guys probably dont know about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I was born Feb. 22nd 1983. I share my birthday with George Washington & Drew Barrymore.

2.I am an only child but have had the same best friend since i was 2, so shes like my sister.

3. I NEVER learned how to ride a bike infact i didnt even get my drivers license until i was 21!

4. I had boyfriends my whole life but ended up marrying the only girl ive ever been inlove with! We have been together on & off since we were 14 & just got married in April of this year! All of my family & hers are totally happy with our relationship! Both of our parents walked us down the aisle on our wedding day!

5. I have 10 tattoos, my dads girlfriend is a tattoo artist... so that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I am a total proper english FREAK! My grandmother was an english teacher & correct my wife with her speaking ALL THE TIME! The weird thing is, i cant spell very well & she spells so well i call her my dictionary!

7. Other than "trims" here & there, i havent cut my hair in over 10 years!

8. I dropped out of high school in 11th grade & got my GED. I totally regret it cause i never had a prom or experienced alot of things seniors got to do. Although i went to Lisas (my wife) graduation which should have been my own...

9. I suffer from anxiety, depression & OCD! Not every day of my life but its always there a little bit...

10. I was ALWAYS a mommas girl! I didnt really get along with my dad so well but then my mom moved to Chicago with a man that i HATE & married him without even letting me know! I ended up moving with my dad & now feel the total opposite of how i grew up feeling! I dont hate my mom by any means but i'll NEVER agree with what she did to me!!

11. I wasnt ever a big fan of sports until about 6 years ago, now im a total baseball & football fan! I could talk about it for hours! Infact my baseball team (Phillies) just won the world series for the 1st time in 28 years! Its the 1st time in my life time that ANY Philly teams won ANYTHING!!!!

12. I am such a sucker for sappy movies! I'll cry if not sob at most sad movies! I cry through 90% of the notebook.

13. I am a very loud person! Especially when i have something i really want to tell you... i'll talk loud & really, really fast! People usually tell me to slow down & take a breath.

14. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 animals! Ive had them my whole life until Lisa & i moved in together. Its not that she doesnt like animals, she just knows the responsibility that goes with them & we just cant handle that right now. I just still want a puppy soooo bad!!

15. As much as i love kids, i doubt i'll ever have my own...

16. My BFFs sister named her daughter my middle name which i always hated! My middle name came fron my great-grandfathers last name. He was an architect & built schools & other buildings in Massachusetts! We all share the name Britton.

17. I work on a dairy farm/produce store! We have cows outback & everything! We make our own ice cream (which is sooo good) & process our own milk. I am a milk freak too! My works is the only milk i'll drink though, its so fresh & yummy!!

18. I would much rather smoke than drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. Holidays are fun especially when you get off from work but i really dont like "new years" very much...

20. Last but not least the most important thing is my life (besides Lisa & the rest of my family) is the musican P!NK. Our lives are so much a like other than the fact that shes famous & makes a ton more money than me!! I love her so much that i always said if i got the chance to meet her, i'd get her autograph tattooed on me which i did!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

1. You all know my first love is MAC... but my second love is Brandon Flowers, lead singer from The Killers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I haven't shaved my legs all week. It's starting to look a bit grim.

3. I want to dye my hair chocolate brown but I'm too scared. I'm a natural blonde and have been highlighting it for 9 years. I don't like change!

4. I have a love/hate relationship with food. I love it. I adore it. But I hate that I can't say no to any yumminess. Hence my fat butt.

5. I'm 24 and still can't drive.

6. I love winter! I love being cuddled up and cosy on the sofa with my fiance, a mug of hot chocolate and a good (or cheesy!) movie, while the wind and rain beats down outside. Rock, and indeed, roll!!

7. I have never been asked for ID, which is worrying. I've always looked older than I am and was able to get into clubs and bars at 14. I used to think I was so cool.

8. I have _slight_ OCD tendences. It takes me a day to decorate my Christmas tree because each bauble has to go in an appropriate place. My wrapping paper has to match the colours of the tree decorations, and presents have to be wrapped perfectly with pretty bows. Everything on my vanity has it's own special little place, and I can't sleep at night unless it's where it belongs. If I have tins of food in the cupboard, all the labels have to face forward, and they are placed in order of size. I also like symmetry and even numbers.

9. My fiance and I met online.

10. I have never been out of the UK. My Mother is afraid of flying, and it has rubbed off onto me.

11. I have two older brothers, one of which is blind.

12. I always take my shoes off on a night out. I just can't keep heels on. I adore them, and feel so sexy in them, but I just can't wear them for long. My feet are black by the time I get home. I'm too stubborn to wear flat shoes on a night out.

13. I am qualified to work with children. I choose not to. Yuck.

14. I haven't worn a bathing suit since I was 14.

15. I tend to see the bad in things before I see the good. That includes people.

16. I never use public loos.

17. I love my eyes.

18. I hate clowns and people dressed in animal suits, like a team mascot.

19. I have no idea what is going on in the world of politics, and have never voted in the 6 years I've been legally able to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I love SpongeBobSquarePants. Especially his pet snail called Gary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It never fails to make me laugh, and the theme tune is my ringtone!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm putting off doing something right now, so i'm going again haha.

1. i'm 5'7" but look super short when i stand next to my sister.
2. my cat, simba, is my favourite thing in the entire world.
3. i love being complimented, but i never know what to say when i am.
4. hornets scare the living hell out of me.
5. i want to have a pet honeybee, i think they're super cute.
6. i always laugh at the most inappropriate times.
7. when i get my own house, i want a stripper pole just so i can say "yeah, well i've got a stripper pole in my house!"
8. my ipod has 3,578 songs on it and i know the words to almost all of them.
9. i have a very suspicious mind.
10. i'd marry zack morris if he was real.
11. i'm not very empathetic.
12. i have a pretty vast vocabulary, but i still use alot of slang.
13. i've never used any kind of narcotic illegally.
14. doctors and hospitals make me extremely nervous.
15. i'm very protective of people i love.
16. i love the smell of korres cherry oil lipglosses.
17. i absolutely, positively love getting voicemails.
18. i love del taco almost as much as getting voicemails.
19. i've never been to venice beach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. i think pansies are the cutest flowers ever.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_
2. my cat, simba, is my favourite thing in the entire world.

16. i love the smell of korres cherry oil lipglosses._

 
2. How lovely, I'm the same, my cat is my precioussss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. HELL YEAH! I've been sniffing mine ever since I got them! Yum yum yum.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_2. I haven't shaved my legs all week. It's starting to look a bit grim._

 
You think that's bad? I haven't shaved my legs in like, four months! Before you all puke, I wax. But my last wax was about three weeks ago, so things are getting a little iffy. Oh well, it's winter time and my boyfriend lives far away. I can be hairy if I want to.


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have just joined Specktra so I hope this list will serve as a good introduction.

1. I have an honours degree in English and American Literature which I obtained this year, therefore I have accumulated enough books to open a library.

2. I love cats. Whenever I see a cat I turn to mush! I reckon cats know everything and constantly observe the world around them - although they can be very silly sometimes!

3. Despite being 21, I haven't passed my driving test yet... I am too lazy and never have the time. And anyway it's silly to drive a car in central London.

4. I love avocados, cheese, roast chicken and potatoes,  hummous and fish and chips. I have fish and chips at least 3 times a week.

5. I have no idea what to do with my life. I have seriously contemplated being a teacher, journalist, editor, and even a paramedic. 

6. I am obsessed with BBC comedy shows. I own all of Absolutely Fabulous, Bottom, Only Fools and Horses, Fawlty Towers, The Smoking Room, The Mighty Boosh etc. on DVD. 
I love comedy shows as they always make me feel better after a long horrible day. My idea of a perfect evening on my own is to have a comedy DVD marathon with lots of yummy food.

7. I have a very big family. Counting in-laws and second cousins, I have about 50 cousins altogether. I have two sisters, one who is 17 and one who is 8. I am very over-protective of the little one.

8. No matter how much I complain about the expense, noise, weather, pollution, insane amounts of tourists clogging up the underground trains etc... I will always love London. Although it can be grim and cold, it's a very beautiful place. Nevertheless I have always contemplated leaving it all and moving into a lovely country home with chintzy print curtains and a pond in the garden. I would have four children, bake bread and cakes and drive a 4x4.

9. I don't think sarcasm is funny... at all. It's unoriginal and gets boring.

10. My parents are from Morocco and they lived there before coming to England. I was born in London and go to Morocco in the summer to visit the family.

11. I have an anti-racist, very liberal, pro-choice, live-and-let-live attitude to life.

12. I have always had an issue with my teeth. I wore braces for three years and I'm still not happy with them even though they are relatively straight and white. When I'm rich one day I'll have cosmetic dentistry.

13. I was bullied in secondary school (high school) for a bit. It was pretty horrible but I never got depressed about it even though it was hell. I still see the bullies to this day and I'm always the one smiling as they turned out to be losers and bums.

14. I met my boyfriend at secondary school. He left his number in my pencil case as he was too shy to ask. It was four years after until we got together.

15. I can't watch horror movies as I have an over-active imagination.

16. I don't really like chocolate and sweets. I prefer savory foods.

17. I really really really want an iPhone but I just can't afford it!

18. My favourite holiday so far has been to Japan. It was surreal! I am definitely going back in a couple of years.

19. Although I love technology, I hate mobile phones. Sometimes I just want to be left alone. I always get the compulsion to throw my boyfriends mobile in the toilet as it always rings at dinner and in the middle of a conversation.

20. I have a digital SLR (Canon 400D) and I try to take it everywhere with me. I hate the feeling of when I see something really cool or important and I don't have a camera. It kills me to think that I could've taken a photo that a newspaper would pay me lots of money for.


That's all! I could go on forever but I don't want to bore everyone!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_2. I can't swim_

 
gaaah me either! i thought i was the only one. you can be my new non-swimming buddy.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 3, 2008)

kimmy one of my cats is called simba too! hes a little siamese and i love him too tiny lil pieces!

1. iv been learning to drive for nearly over
2. i talk to my cats as if they are people lol
3. iv had the same job since college but just made redundant and absolutly confused and worried about what to do next
4. i have the most perfect bf 
5. im absolutly terrified of the dentist and wont go unless i HAVE to
6. i used to have an obsession with louis vuitton and saved up a ridiculas amount of money then spent it all on one bag (which im quite embarrassed about now)...and i cant bring myself to use it now so my mum does! 
7. i nearly applied to be an elf at the local shopping centre but remembered i hate kids!!!!!
8. i really want to visit cancun and new york
9. iv always wanted a chicken as a pet, i dont quite know why
10. i loooooooove christmas, because i love decorating the tree and the house
11. my mum is my favourite person in the world and id be soooo lost without her
12. i love going clubbing with my friends and having one too many
13. i worry about never earning enough to move out
14. dublin is my favourite place and i want to live there
15. people wearing sunglasses when its not sunny, its raining or indoors REALLY annoys me!!
16. iv worn glasses for about 11years, used to hate it but actually love them now because i look different to all my friends and there is finally sexy glasses out there! 
17. im really messy and clumsy
18. i have a shopping addiction that isnt even funny anymore!
19. my loudness tends to annoy people, and sometimes i over share without realising
20. im a total facebook addict!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_2. i talk to my cats as if they are people lol_

 
Hahaha I LOVE it that people do this!! None of my friends do it and they think I've gone bananas because I talk to my cat all day. Clearly they have no idea what they're missing! The conversation with cats can be so deep and inteligent


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 3, 2008)

lol! i cant help it! i try not to infront of my friends but it slips out n they think im nuts!!! they are kinda like family though!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Of course they are family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I put my surname next to my cat's name in her passport


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 3, 2008)

awwww! when my mum had to book one of my cats in for the vets the receptionist asked her name and she said "tabitha...and our surname" i think she was expecting my mums name not the cats and didnt seem amused haha


----------



## narcissa (Nov 3, 2008)

Edited
Pressed enter too soon


----------



## narcissa (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I posted twice, sorry.

1. I get very cranky w/o the following: food, drink, sleep or a decent outfit.
2. I have little patience for flakiness (personality-wise).
3. I swear my shoe size is 8.25
4. I won't ever want to be considered pushy or fake in sales...I work for MAC because I will only sell what I like. 
5. I drive a Cabrio
6. I'm an eyebrown fiend...I use eyebrow pencils on every customer that I "makeover"
7. I can't pay attention to anything on tv...except True Blood.
8. I have the attention span of an 8 year old on a sugar high, unless I'm concentrating on makeup.
9. I can easily sleep 12 hours a night.
10. I can't think of ten other items to post


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_9. iv always wanted a chicken as a pet, i dont quite know why_

 
hahaha, this made me LOL. I've always wanted a pet duck though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  19. my loudness tends to annoy people, and sometimes i over share without realising  
 
I'm the same...


----------



## chirufus (Nov 3, 2008)

1. I'm also new here
2. I go to evening school to learn English 
3. I was born in Germany
4. I love my pets...I have 3 cats and 2 dogs a Husky 11 years old and a Chihuahua 2 years old I know  it's a very strange combination  ( I also talk to them)
5. I don't have children
6. I'm addicted to coffee
7. I used make up since I was 13, but came in contact with the good stuff last July.
8. I like to wear black
9. I studied fashion designer at school and have the diploma
10. I also addicted to handbags and shoes
11. I like backing cakes and cookies
12. I have black hear (normally I'm blond)
13. I life together with my boyfriend in a small house in a small city
14. We are  almost 12 years together 
15. I don't smoke
16. I love the Addams family 
17. obsessions organizing almost everything and my computer
18. doubter on almost everything
19. My dream is to go to Vancouver Canada some day 
20. I never wear gold


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 3, 2008)

1. My fave color is *BLACK*
2. I have 3 dogs: a Golden Retriever, a Chihuahua mix and a Dachshund/mini pinscher mix
3. I am a caffeine addict  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. I speak, read and write two languages fluently
5. I've gone to school overseas
6. I'm a shoe and bag fiend
7. I hate horror movies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. I've been together with my hubby for 16 years  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






9. I love to read and my fave authors are Anne Rice, David Eddings, Colin Falconer and Frank Herbert
10. My iPod is like another limb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. I have a teenage half-brother
12. I'm always in the search for my 'perfect' pair of jeans
13. I'm a shorty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. I didn't get my driver's license until I was 25
15. I've always had long hair....only cut my hair short 5 times in my life
16. I still get carded for cigarettes and alcohol even though I'm in my early 30's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17. I get moody when I haven't eaten
18. Veggies and I have a love/hate relationship
19. I love to watch CSI Las Vegas and Smallville reruns
20. I LOVE MAC!!!!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 4, 2008)

1. Im A 22 Yrs Old Mom, My Son Just Turned 3 Y/o

2. Spmetimes I think i'm not a good mom

3. I Been In College For 3 Years And Feel Like It's A Waste Cuz I Want A Profession In Cosmetics...anyways I Have Two Semesters To Go!!!

4. I Suffer From Panic Attacks

5. I Have Anxiety Issues I Think About Everything Good Or Bad Nonstop All Day... I'm Always Thinking

6. I Often Fantasize About Being Famous Lol

7. I Love To Be The Center Of Attention

8. I Wish I Could Have Picked A Better Father For My Son Smh My Son's Father Didn't Even Call Him For His B-day This Year
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I REALLY HATE THAT BASTARD

9. I love warm climate, which explains why i prefer to travel to warm countries

10. My grandmom comes to my house about 4 times a week to watch my son while i go to school or work and if she's not avail my mom does

11. I still live at home wt my mummy, can't wait to move most likely after i graduate, I'm the oldest and only girl in my family( 1 bro and half bro from dad side)

12. My boyfriend is 34 y/o I wish he was more established but I still love him but feel like I could do better

13. Since im still in school my dad still pays child support for me lol i know that's crazy but we have a great relationship. I am a daddy's girl

14. I hate not to get my way it gives me a headache
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. I wish i was more spiritual

16. I use to party alot

17. I too refuse to take part in anal sex

18. Most of the time I'm lazy(don't play wit my sleep)

19. I lovvvve to eat especially seafood and pasta 

20. I want to get married so bad and be happy in life


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 4, 2008)

1. Im nervous bout becoming a mom in March 2009, but i have a great support system so i know i'll be fine.

2. I'm contemplating giving my cat to my mom's boyfriend, my cat has been acting schizo lately and i cant risk him doing something to the baby god forbid i leave the room for a second.

3. Im a total gadget junkie, xbox360, wii, ps2, psp, DS Lite, cellphones u name it i most likely have it or know bout it lol.

4. I love MAC with an insane passion lol, but being that ive accumulated a lot of the perm line i dont buy as much.

5. i cant swim either lol

6. I tend to keep a bunch of crap on my bed and instead of cleaning it off, i moooooove it to the other side n go to sleep lol

7. I love IKEA, will drive all the way there, grab my yellow bag and go crazy lol

8. I have tons of cute sexy boots i havent worn (some brand new) since my knee started really bothering me (so if u ladies were a 10-11 let me know lol)

9. im spoiled, my daddy's fault..continued by mom n my sweetie

10. i felt all giddy when someone in the MAC store recognized me from my youtube vids lol

11. speaking of youtube, its prob been 3 weeks since my last tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not my fault its the lil one's lol

12. I'm 5'9'' tall, i have a bro who's 6'4" and my sweetie is 6'5" my child may come out 2 ft tall lol

13. im a virgo

14. I love pink and purple shadows the most out of my collection

15. im addicted to watching Family Guy lol well a lot of shows on Adult Swim

16. My laptop very rarely leaves my bed lol

17. im finding it harder n harder to get to 20 on this list lol

18. oooh i love Law n Order and most shows on Bravo

19. my DNA probably is part chicken since i eat it all the damn time

20. and finally, im so happy and thankful for finding Specktra lol


----------



## Urbana (Nov 4, 2008)

lets see...

1. i dont want to have childrens, but i know i will...
2. i dont like pizza
3. i like fruity perfums
4. im about to have another dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. im easy to have problems in my neck
6. i chat for hours with my boy hahahaha
7. i watch big brother every tuesday here in spain, i dont go out that night no matter what, i have to watch it!! and i want Palomares to win!
8. my favourite place in london is richmond
9. i have a volkswagen new beetle and i love it
10. i love paul smith, from maximo park
11. i worked for avis rentacar and it was the worst job i have had...
12. i dont have a job now
13. i want to go to madrid for new years eve
14. i want obama to be president
15. my sort-of-boyfriend is now on italy and hes comming on saturday
16. my dad is a taxidriver and my mom is a cleaner
17. i can speak 3 languages
18. i cant play any music instrument
19. i love skirts
20. i love idoleyes eyeshadow


----------



## User93 (Nov 4, 2008)

*1)* I have a lot of bloods mixed up (georgian/spanish/russian), when I was a kid, I was feeling very bad after people asking me "so what nationality are you?" cause I never knew who exactly am I.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*2)* When I was a small kid I was picking my nose a lot and later even could eat what I found there. Gross, I know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*3)* I'm afraid when a train stops in the subway tunnel. I start to panic. One something happened on the station and my train stayed in the tunnel for 40 mins with no light. I was ok though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*4)* In most cases I first do, then think.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*5)* I suffer from insomnia, and my bio-rhythms are crazy. The best thing for me is to stay up till 5 am and then sleep till 3 pm. I wish they understood it at my college and job, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*6)* I have chronical dark circles under eyes. I tried a lot of things, but it doesnt help much. I had it since i was a kid. Thats one of the reasons I dont post fotds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*7)* I have a wonderful talant to look extra stupid on fotos. Even if I look in the mirror and thats fine, I will make a picture and it will make me look like the drunk hobo from local news.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*8)* As a conclusion of all that, and despite I had some model photoshoots, I am very camera shy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*9)* When I was 5 I had lond curly hair. We were living by the seaside and my grandma was tired of washing my hair every day. So they decided to cut it and give me a "bob" haircut. Since then I have a phobia of my hair stylist cutting it too short. I was with short or mid-long hair till 15, when I started growing hair. Damn I love long hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*10)* I speak 5 languages.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*11)* I'm a stay-at-home pc geek deep inside. When I didnt work, I could easily spen 2 week vacation at home just playing the pc all day long. I love shooter games, like gta, counter strike and enemy territory.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*12)* Despite that, Im really girly and I love wearing dresses and heels. I strongly believe my feet look smaller when I'm wearing high heels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*13)* I haTe winter and cold, but I have to deal with it. Every November I turn a "winter mode" on and start wearing big alaska coat and uggs. I dont give a damn about fashion these 3 months, I am cold.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*14)* I love our cat! He used to live with us, but after my grandparents moved here he stays with them, as he gets better care there and he loves company. He is extremely obesed last years, and the vet said 2 times already he needs a diet. My grandma feels too sorry for him and cant resist his "sad hungy eyes" so he keeps on gaining weight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*15)* I'm in a long-distance relationship, my bf lives on another continent million miles away. No matter what, he is the best guy for me ever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*16)*  Despite me lovin MAC, a love saving money and I did it since I was a kid. I get tired of my items really fast and the sell them if I can. I also regret a lot buying some unnessesary stuff. I get VERY sad and can blame myself for days and days. My pink dream is to keep my stash to the minimum I gonna use and really love.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*17)* I'm 5'6 or 5'7 and I always wanted to be shorter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*18)* I love rap music a lot. Rough & nasty included. Actually thats what i listen to 90% of the time. I think my taste even scares my bf a little.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*19)* I havent seen some of my friends of months and months. It doesnt matter to me, as I could meet them half a year later and talk like we met a week ago. I graduated 4 years ago and I'm in touch only with my bff from highschool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*20)* My dream always was to live in a small seaside city. I love late evening by the seaside so damn much. The fresh cold sea air is driving me crazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





21) I could go on & on &on as Im such a talkative dork. Also, This >>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




smiley makes we really happy every time I see it.

I wish this was "30" things thread as I still have a lot to say!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 4, 2008)

1. I've passed up this thread several times, because I don't think I can write 20 things about myself.
2. Dani[elle] is my middle name, not my first name, as many people think.
3. I used to hate any shade of pink, hot pink is my favorite color, and it has been for quite some time.
4. I love animals, especially dogs.
5. I believe that Tostino's Pizza Rolls are the most delicious entree.
6. I am an Aries.
7. When I was a little girl, I dreamed about growing up and becoming a marine.
8. Writing was my passion up until about 3 years ago, then I just lost it all.
9. I'd still like to write a book and have it published someday.
10. I love natural bodies of water. Rivers, lakes, ponds, streams, waterfalls, the ocean, hot springs, you name it.
11. I am "addicted" to the smell of certain cleaning products. The only time I ever stole from an employer was when I took a little pack of the cleaning product that was used in the employee bathrooms :/
12. I'm torn between the city, and some place more remote. There are parts of me that belong in each.
13. I'm not a phone person, at all. I'm notorious for only returning emergency calls, even to own mother :/
14. I wish I could be a vegetarian, or a vegan maybe, but I don't have the discipline.
15. I love languages! I speak several and I would love to travel the world someday so that I can practice them FOR REAL! 
16. I have a daughter and she's my world. I knew her before I ever even met her father. 
17. I really can't right 20 things about myself.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_*10)* I speak 5 languages.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which ones?? 

P.S. I'm in love with you and your smileys!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_9. iv always wanted a chicken as a pet, i dont quite know why_

 
i had a chicken when i was in high school! she was called baby chicken and i loved her lots. then a dog from down the street ate her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister had two chickens and a rooster, too. i think they make neat pets...but they're super messy and noisy haha!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahaha I LOVE it that people do this!! None of my friends do it and they think I've gone bananas because I talk to my cat all day. Clearly they have no idea what they're missing! The conversation with cats can be so deep and inteligent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!Me and my cat have convos all the time.Cats really do listen


----------



## User93 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Which ones?? 

P.S. I'm in love with you and your smileys!_

 
Russian, georgian, english, spanish & french. Ok I lied a little about french cause thats not fluent.

Thank you hun you're so sweet


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i had a chicken when i was in high school! she was called baby chicken and i loved her lots. then a dog from down the street ate her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister had two chickens and a rooster, too. i think they make neat pets...but they're super messy and noisy haha!_

 


awww thats sad! i dunno why iv always wanted one for a pet! they seem like they would make good pets! 

someone i used to know from school had some baby ducks but a fox ate them all


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i had a chicken when i was in high school! she was called baby chicken and i loved her lots. then a dog from down the street ate her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my sister had two chickens and a rooster, too. i think they make neat pets...but they're super messy and noisy haha!_

 
Kimmy...
Please tell me how you know the dog down the street ate her...I am dying to know...did he have chicken feathers in his mouth?? 
And I am really asking???


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Russian, georgian, english, spanish & french. Ok I lied a little about french cause thats not fluent.

Thank you hun you're so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is so great I speak English, Spanish and French..I am dying to learn more..But the older I get the less my brain cooperates! 

I want to learn Vietnamese so I can know if my nail tech is making fun of me


----------



## User93 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Tish! Go girl, lets learn some russian now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vietnamese sounds cool but difficult! LOL @ nailtech!
Since I speak spanish, I wanna learn portugese, cause all I know now are little phrases My bf taught me or evem more stupid ones I've learned myself to make fun


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 5, 2008)

1. it took me forever to think of 20 things to write about me :/
2. I'm the tallest girl in my family and extended family (at 5'7").
3. I'm of mixed blood as well (mostly Persian, my grandma was Russian though).
4. I speak three languages fluently.
5. I'm probably the only Canadian who is not politically correct!
6. Also, I'm probably the only Canadian who sucks at skying!
7. I'm scared of going down the stairs. That's why we got a bungalow!
8. I'm the only woman in my office of 30 people. 
9. I'm a big book worm. I feel restless if I don't read for 2-3 days
10. I'm obsessed with Herge and the Tintin series (even though I'm 26).
11. I'm extremely protective and proud of my heritage and spend hours correcting ppl who are mis-informed about it.
12. I lived in West Africa for about 5 years...yes and suffered through Malaria!
13. I'm very easily entertained, and also very easily bored.
14. I'm scared of all animals except for cats and dogs. Birds are the worst...even the thought of one near me gives me headaches!
15. I'm also scared of immobile air plane, especially at night :/
16. I love to dance, always the first one on the dance floor
17. I love soccer, been watching all world cup/European cup and Asian cup games plus Italian Serie A (my fave) since I was 5.
18. I don't really like hockey (sorry fellow Canadians).
19. I'm the least romantic girl I know.
20. I hate it when I see ppl wearing anything yellow coz yellow or even orange looks absolutely horrible on me...and I love yellow...i'm jalous


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 5, 2008)

I've noticed that a couple of ppl on here can't swim...i'd just like to say that..
 i can't swim either


----------



## Miss A (Nov 5, 2008)

1) I too have a horrible temper i mean scary!
2) I am half Italian with the typical pale olive tone skin and dark hair
3) I and 22 and work for Lush cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOOT!
4) I have no drivers liscense still i am afraid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) I resent my mother for not getting help for her OCD its ruining my family
6) Sometimes i hate her more than anyone 
7) I used to be a carhop at sonic drive in
8) I D.J. for a radio station on the weekends
9) I have 0 patience, none, nada, it is my worst fault
10) badly behaved children is one of my biggest pet peeves
11) i love to read
12) i LOVE animals any and all (except spiders i will murder them with a passion)
13) At one point in my life i had 8 doggies!
14) last may i was almost killed in a serious car wreck, it flipped and everthing, i have a scar on my forehead to always remember
15) one of the hardest things i learned is GOD SAYS NO sometimes, also the wisest thing i learned ONLY YOURSELF CAN MAKE YOU HAPPY!
16) in 7th grade i chopped my hair to a pixie cut and dyed it pink!
17) i now have pink and purple CLIP in hair extensions hehe
18) i belive in guadian angels well, any angel they exist!
19) i am a scorpio and everything they say about them is soooo true
20) i hate liars and fake people i see them as a complete waste of my time
21) I LOVE MAC!!!!!


----------



## trindee (Nov 6, 2008)

1. I love watching HGTV.
2. I am 39 years old.
3. I have a 5 year old daughter.
4. My biggest fear is that I am a bad mother to her.
5. My mom died when I was 18 (I miss her terribly).
6. I want to get a full back tattoo.
7. I have an ex in another state that wants to marry me. I don't want to marry him.
8. I have an obscene amount of makeup that I never use.
9. I wanted to be a lawyer (changed my mind in college).
10. I have a bunch of associates but no one I feel really close to.
11. I don't turn the tv on at all on sundays (I listen to music all day).
12. My locs are 9 years old and almost to my butt.
13. I was bald for 5 years. 
14. I thought I'd keep my hair short forever. 
15. I speak Spanish fluently.
16. I have over 700 cds.
17. I have over 200 pair of boots. 
18. A MUA at the Mac counter I go to, calls me when they get the new collections and pulls things for me as soon as they come in.
19. I have had my pet cat for 17 years.
20. I am a natural hair stylist (but never groom my own locs). lol


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm single. 
I believe I will be single for a good minute. 
I don't have the social life I've always dreamed of. 
I want to be famous. 
I want to marry a Latino man (maybe Brazilian or Puerto Rican).  
I want to live in the lap of luxury. 
I am a very sensitive person. 
I don't take bullshit from nobody. 
I hate stuck up females. 
I love coffee and will always crave it. 
I'm stuggling with the same diet I started back in high school and I'm now 21! 
I'm a part-time loner. 
I'm detached from people when I first meet them. 
I'm nonchalant. 
I often fantasize throughout the day to get through bullshit. 
I'm no where near close with me father. 
I honor my mother. 
I can be a vengful bitch if anyone pisses me off! 
I'm a gemini, but act like an Libra.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trindee* 

 
_17. I have over 200 pair of boots. _

 





 Pictures, please?!?!


----------



## Holly (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been in a long distance relationship for 5 years. 
I have recently been accepted to Blanche MacDonald for the full time makeup artistry course
I will be moving to Vancouver for school in February, and am scared out of my mind because I will be alone, and know no one there. 
I believe I will become a famous makeup artist like my great uncle was.
I just got my drivers license last week, even though I'm 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the idea of working out and excersizing, but I can never quite get myself to do it! 
I don't get along with my mother very well. I know she does so much for me, and tries her best, but for some reason she irritates me to no end.  
I have neon blue hair all on the top of my head, and on the underneath part of my hair, its black. 
I have always had a thing for mohawks, but have never had one 
I love anime 
I don't like Disneyland! 
I become distant from friends after I've known them for a while, and then make new friends (I hate this, but it just happens) 
I'm a shortie, 5'2", and I love it. If I could I'd go on Americas next top model and be like 'representin the shortiesssss!" haha 
I am a work horse when it comes to working my job, but once I'm home, I'm lazy as hell.
I think about my dog that we put down a few months ago everyday. I had her for 17 years
I would love to have a pot belly pig as a pet.
I don't care about cars whatsoever. They all look the same to me, as long as it drives, its fine with me. 
I really like trying foods that some people wouldn't ie) blood sausage, haggis etc. And think they're delicious! 
I play roller derby, and my derby alter ego is named "Mercedes Bender"


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 7, 2008)

1. I still don't have my drivers license - aged 27! Need to get it before I'm 29!
2. I'm _too_ generous for my own
3. I come across as really confident but inside I'm a mess and have so many   self-confidence issues.
4. I'm very impatient and can come across as v.bossy at times
5. I'm a sickening romantic at heart
6. I'm becoming a bit obsessed about 'getting old' and scrutinise my face in the mirror for wrinkles that aren't there.
7. Friends always say I should have my own radio show, mag column or be a stand up comic! 
8. I feel I've wasted time and will never be the successful journalist I dreamed of becoming when I was 10 yrs old!
9. I hate working (mainly due to not having job satisfaction) and am waiting for that elusive lottery win so I can be a lady of leisure!
10. If my boyf asked, I'd marry him tomorrow.
11. I'm finally gonna get a tattoo next mth
12. I'm a die-hard shopaholic
13. I have a low attention span and need to be kept busy!
14. I plan to move to NY to be with my boyf (in a long distance r'ship).
15. I can't wait to have babies! 
16. I can't stand arrogance and ignorance.
17. I have a pretty sharp tongue and tend to say exactly what's on my mind.
18. I wish I had more siblings. I only have a younger brother.
19. I hate my legs
20. I've cut off a lot of people over the past 18 mths and they're STILL trying to get back in my life. Go away!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_
I will be moving to Vancouver for school in February, and am scared out of my mind because I will be alone, and know no one there. 
_

 
I moved from Didsbury AB to Vancouver last year, and it was scary but turned out very well. Good luck! PM me sometime, we can go out for coffee. Unless you end up in Coquitlam or Delta or something, too far for me without a car.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Nov 10, 2008)

1 - I have a very short, BAD, BAD, BAD temper.

2 - I hate confrontation and will let something eat me inside before hurting someones feelings.

3 - I like Cars more than makeup

4 - I'm suuuuuper shy

5 - I'm wayyyyy to generous .. seriously .. I hate it some times!

6 - Scared of having kids, not sure if I even want any. 

7 - Put others before myself way beyond whats reasonable. 

8 - As much as I love makeup and as much makeup as I have, I seldom wear any and when it do 99% of the time its neutral.

9 - I'm not one of those people who can just sit and talk to anyone.. it's hard for me to find people I could just talk to and it takes a while for me to able to do so.  (Even general chat.. I usually end up not knowing what to talk about) 

10 - I'm a night person! If I could sleep during the day and be up all night I would do it!

11 - I'm addicted to shopping..I buy things for the hell of it whenever I can.

12 - I'm a daddy's girl! Don't really get along with my mom.

13 - I reallllllly dislike ignorant people..

14 - I love super hot baths with loads of bubbles even though hot baths aren't great for your skin

15 - Most of my friends are guys, I only have 3 girls I really talk to.. and one of them I rarely see.

16 - I'm straight but I find a lot more girls pretty than I find men attractive if that makes any sense the way I worded it (maybe I'm too picky with guys?) 

17 - I love City Life .. I couldn't live in woods, suburbs, or anything like that

18 - I dislike being home .. I love to be out .. even if its driving around aimlessly although I do enjoy spending a day home alone doing nothing here and there. 

19 - At the moment I am not very responsible with my money and will spend it shopping whenever I have it! I always intend on saving but uh... money in the bank is wayyy too tempting.

20 - It took me 20 minutes to think of 20 things people don't know about me.


----------



## tripwirechick (Nov 11, 2008)

1. I work 2 part-time jobs and one casual to be able to afford to live, and to be able to work for MAC
2. I am TERRIBLE with money
3. Most people don't get my sense of humour. They either think I am a snotty bitch, or am a complete smart ass.
4. I.can't.stop.eating.chocolate
5. I hate Christmas
6. I never want to get married, but I know my partner and I will be together for life
7. I am obsessed with movies, to the extent where I will watch just about anything.
8. I like crying. 
9. I hate to cook. I avoid it like the plague. 
10. As per #9, I can't feed myself anything other than toast, cereal or pasta.
11. I want to be a crazy cat lady when I grow up
12. I am very comfortable with who I am
13. As much as I love wearing make up, I also love NOT wearing it
14. I really need alone time. A lot of people like being surrounded by others, I prefer solitude
15. I don't really like drinking alcohol
16. Along the same lines.. I despise clubbing
17. I am not really friends with anyone I went to high school with
18. I love sleeping
19. I am obsessed with doing crosswords
20. I constantly have dreams about planes crashing right next to where I'm standing. Eek!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Jan 29, 2009)

1. I was supposed to be a twin.

2. I have a scar like Harry Potter!

3. I love the rain. 

4. I have a fascination with storms and natural disasters.

5. I've been to Australia and fed a kangaroo. 

6. I can't make grilled cheese but I can make stuffed mushrooms, rumakis, and other useless fancy food. Thank you catering job. 

7. I'm obsessed with camping but I've never been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.I've seriously considered dropping out of college and moving to Colorado to become a river guide. hahah.

9. I've had a combined total of 21 stitches in my life. 

10. I love scary movies, even cheesy ones.

11. My mom is my hero and I'd be content to grow up to be half the woman she is. 

12. I'm terrified of roller coasters but I love them.

13. Michael Strahan walked past me in a hallway once and I just stared at him.

14. I used to be a pretty good skiier but I haven't gone in 7 years.

15. When I'm done with school I want to work for a company that promotes, markets, and screens films for the media.

16. But, my dream job would be wildlife photography.

17. I can recite the entire first 10 minutes of The Fellowship of the Ring.

18. Shark Week on the Disovery Channel is quite possibly my favorite week of the year.

19. I've harvested honey before.

20. My boyfriend and I have the same birthday


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 30, 2009)

1. I have a serious bad temper when need be. I may be small but I got alot of pack behind this punch.

2. I've always been addicted to make up, as far back as I can remember.

3. I have two dogs, one of which is a pitbull and I trained him myself which is a huge feet considering the type of breed he is and the bad rep they get.

4. Weird Fact: I hate when people have sex with socks on. It weirds me the hell out.

5. I dropped out of high school because of personal problems with my family. Those problems are still going on today and I feel that I will have mental scars for the rest of my life and not be able to be happy.

6. I also think that I will have to babysit my mom and dad forever. It sucks.

7. I will tell people what I think. I don't hold my tongue for anybody, girl or guy, whether you agree with me or not.

8. I am deathly afraid of spiders. I hyperventilate whenever one gets near me and I feel like my heart stops. It's so bad that I can't even move to go kill it if I wanted too.

9. If it wasn't for my boyfriend keeping me so sane, I would seriously have gone crazy by now.

10. I actually used to be very skinny 3 yrs ago. I gained weight because I stopped doing drugs, stopped smoking, and stopped cheerleading. I have serious insecurities now, and I suffer from anxiety because of it.

11. If I could save every homeless dog out there and be able to afford it, I would. It makes me cry everytime I think of some puppies out there that have been abused and are being euthanized because there piece of shit owners don't know how to be good owners.

12. If I could become a professional make up artist and make good money doing it, I'd quit college to pursue it.

13. I hate rich snobs.

14. There is this guy at the MAC I always go to that is gay and awesome. I want him to be my best friend.

15. I am only 4'11''.

16. I love everything about the ocean.

17. So that means I want to live on the ocean when I can afford to buy my own house.

18. I want to scuba dive REALLY bad.

19. I love playing video games, especially Call of Duty 4 on Xbox. And I beat all the boys 80% of the time. Now who says girls can't play video games?

20. I can't wait to get married to my boyfriend. I get upset when we don't spend alot of time together but then I think to myself that I get to spend the rest of my life with him so no need to worry


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

1. My complete first name is Zhen Zhen. Not just  Zhen, which many people just call me by. When I tell them theres another zhen if they don't already know there all surprised by it.

2. As far as I know I'm 100% chinese. But my mom always jokes that I look like I'm mixed with something else. This also leads me to #3

3. I look NOTHING like my mom facially. I completely taken after my dad's side when it comes to my face. I do have a similiar body structure as my mom but I am heavier and I have bigger boobs which she makes fun of me for (compared to other girl's chest's there really actually small). She also jokes that I'm either the love child of my dad with some other lady, which is why I look nothing like her. Or she'll say that she found me somewhere and decided to adopt me lol.

4. I have a weird attachment with my parents particulary my mom. When I was little I had really bad attachment issues with her. I'd cry alot whenever I went to headstart or during daycare whenever she tried to take some English classes. They started going away in my early teens when I craved independence but lately they've come back again. It's obviously not as bad as when i was little but its still weird. Like I just can't help but love coming home to her and seeing her or when she comes home from work. The same goes for my dad. I seriously have trouble sleeping or can't sleep at all even if he's not home. He works overtime every Saturday and doesn't get home til 3 in the morning and I will wait up til he comes home and then get ready for bed. I guess I just "complete" when there both home. Now my brother on the other hand...meh he can stay at his friend's house forever lol!

5. The first brand of makeup that I have ever used (more like played with lol) was Lancome. My mom use to always buy their milky cleanser during GWP time but doesn't wear any makeup so the stuff just sits around. So when I was little I use to always try to find her stash of GWP makeup and play with it. I'd just be so amazed everytime we went to the Lancome counter too lol.

6. I use to be guilty of wearing foundation that didnt match my skintone.

7. I'm really weird when it comes to cheese. I generally don't like it, I can't explain why. Theres something about the taste that bugs me and has always. But I WILL eat cream cheese, cheese cracks, alfredo, cheetohs, cheese puffs, and pizza. But other than that I just can't stand cheese.

8. Same thing goes with peanut butter and nuts. I will eat the crackers that I have peanut butter and grape jelly mixed together (not seperately!), peanut butter cookies, and my dad uses it in his egg roll stuffing mix and I just love that stuff so much.

9. I'm super opinated and stubborn. If I think this way about something, thats it end of story. Don't try to change my mind unless your in for a big argument. I don't back down easily. 

10. I don't know how to drive. This shocks people for some reason, its like everyone but me just magically is gifted with the knowledge on how to drive.

11. I moved to the U.S. not too long after I turned 1 with my mom. My dad had already been in the U.S. for over a year working before we came over. 

12. Most of my family is either in New York City or China. I do have an aunt, uncle and 2 cousins that live by though but other than that I dont have family around here.

13. I have really bad enviromental allergies. 

14. I'm also allergic to shellfish but I still eat it. Its just sooo good! Sometimes I can get away with nothing happening while other times I'll be itching like crazy and I'll sound like a frog the next morning.

15. I kind of feel ashamed that I don't have my whole future (school and everything) figured out yet while everyone else seems to have it planned out and working on their goals. 

16. I'm short, I'm only 5 foot 2 inches TOPS. 

17. I dont fit the "asian girl" stereotype at all. I'm not smart, good at math, going to an Ivy league school, etc.

18. I'm very emotional. I can't help it, I'll usually hold stuff in and then eventually blow up and just be a big mess of emotions. 

19. I have asian flushing syndrome so I dont really do much drinking or any drinking at all now.

20. I live in a more upper class area in the city, but in the part of it that has more average class people. Most people move here for the schools. I hate the rich people here who can just spend spend spend at the mall without any worries about how they'll pay for all of it at the end of the month when there credit card statement comes. But to be honest, I'm really jealous of them because they dont have to worry about money as much as we do.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Kimmy...
Please tell me how you know the dog down the street ate her...I am dying to know...did he have chicken feathers in his mouth?? 
And I am really asking???_

 
my dad caught him in the act when my sister and i were at school. he chased the dog off, but it was too late...he had already killed all three of the hens. the rooster lived, but just barely.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ Oh Okay...I was wondering how you guys figured it out...Poor Chickie


----------



## Laurie (Feb 1, 2009)

1. The initials of my names are three letters of the alphabet said backwards.. LKJ ---> JKL. That said, my father is M and my brother is N. My mum's maiden name is B, my dad's middle name is C and my mum's name is D.

2. I hate rum. [Malibu is an exception.]

3. I've had 5 cellphones in my life and I saved up for 4 of the 5 and bought them myself.

4. I think that a puppy is a suitable alternative to a child.

5. I love buying greeting cards for any occassion and randomly.

6. My anti-drug is MAC makeup.

7. I'm graduating with my Bachelor's this year, but I don't ever intend to use this degree.

8. I've renewed my license however, I can count the number of times I've driven since having a license on one hand.

9. I can sleep for 15 hours straight.

10. I have a red wall in my house.

11. My second toe is longer than my big toe.

12. I haven't weighed more than 80 pounds since I was 15 [Less from time to time.]

13. I wish I had a more toned body.

14. I wish my hair were thicker and longer.

15. I had two fighter fishes named vodka and cranberry.. Cranberry kicked the bucket last month.

16. I'm obsessed with cleaning my room. Even though it's usually spotless.

17. I have no idea what I want to do with my life, I just know that it doesn't involve working.

18. I've never read the Bible.

19. I'm in love.

20. I have every single colour top in my closet but yellow.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 2, 2009)

1. i'm 21 on july 1st. it scares me that i'm getting older.

2. i feel like i'm a failure in my life. i could have got better gcse's, better a levels, and gone to a much better uni. i've settled for a shit uni and a shit course because i didn't put the effort in and i have no other choice. i could have done so much more with my life but theres fuck all i can do about it now.

3. i worry about the future. for instance, i worry about what job i'll get. i want to be able to give my children what my parents gave me, private education etc

4. speaking of my parents, i love them. i used to (and still do to an extent) have a terrible relationship with my dad. my mum is my best friend and i can't imagine my life without her. i blub my eyes out when they go on holiday

5. apparently i have cyclothymia

6. speaking of that, i have horrendous mood swings. not as in i lash out and turn into a miserable cow, the tiniest thing can upset/anger me but i do it in private.

7. i have IBS. its not nice. 

8. i once had lunch with catherine zeta jones and david jason

9. i live in the most haunted village in the UK

10. i really want a VW golf R32. i'll settle for the GTI sitting outside on the drive

11. i'm the most level headed person i know. also one of the most intelligent (said in a none up my own arse way haha)

12. this may be a contradiction to number two, but it amazes me how some people don't strive to do anything with their lives or know anything about the world around them 

13. i have a wonderful boyfriend called rob who i've been with for 19 months now. i worry that i'm going to lose him because his band have recently been signed to a major american music label and i'm worried he will find someone better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. i love music. all of it. i don't have any specific genre i love. couple of favourites: glassjaw, head automatica, brand new er.. i could go on

15. my boyfriend claims i'm a fussy eater. but i'm not. i just don't like mushrooms (actually HATE mushrooms), seafood, peppers, and mega spicy stuff. not that bad i think?

16. i whinge that i'm fat yet i never do anything about it. i also whinge at how poor my breathing is due to smoking yet i don't give up

17. speaking of being fat, i have an incredibly low self esteem, but i keep it to myself. its not as bad as it used to be, but i still get extremely low about the way i am/look. part of the reason why i love mac/beauty products in general so much is that i'm always looking to improve myself. 

18. i'm also very paranoid; not necessarily about myself, but things in general.

19. i don't drink very much anymore, yet i could drink anybody under the table. iron stomach i tell you. 

20. i have terrible insomnia. its 4am here now!

Bonuses! I just realised that my last few ones were extremely negative! haha. 

21. i bloody love halloumi cheese. i could eat this stuff all day every day.

22. i have a wicked sense of humour. it is also very filthy. 

23. i am an amazing (drunk) dancer when i want to be. haha. 

24. i am brilliant at making prank calls. yes, its sad, and childish, but theres nothing more amusing than ringing a very homophobic 'acquaintance' (in other words, some prick you know) and saying you're gabriel from the club and that you loved his sweet taste the other night, and him realising he was so drunk the other night that it is a possibility and him getting paranoid that its truth. teehee. 

25. i have a best girl friend called trudie-anne. you wouldn't think we were two girls when we get together. its like two fat old men who sit around in their tank tops burping and farting then laughing about it. 

done!

sorry it came across as very negative i'm ill in bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo hah


----------



## User35 (Feb 2, 2009)

*20 THINGS *

1.I want to explore the jewish side of my heritage, my family never really talks about it, the religion holidays and culture intrigue me.

2.Im allergic to shrimp

3.I like to kill bugs

4.I think type of clothing made of velvet it hideous

5. Im very aggressive and sometimes want to get into fights just so I can feel my fists against someones face

6.My addiction to firearms is nearly as bad a my addiction to makeup

7. I have a split personality. 50 % princess 50% gi jane.

8. I hate wiener dogs.

9. I think the future of America is at risk due to the kids of today.Many have no respect,drive,pride in their country or communites, they are greedy and expect to have things handed to them instead of working hard for it.

10. If I wasnt in the field I am I would want to be a archeologist, museum guide, travel guide like rick steves, or work on qvc as a model or host. the last one is weird right lol.

11.It bugs me when people wear flip flops when its cold out.

12.I love someone I dont think I'll ever get to be with or see again.

13. Food is the enemy

14. I dont think people that serve others, law enforcement, military, teachers should have to pay taxes. Dont we give enough ?????????????

15. I wonder why the weather channel is always wrong

16. The thought of being a mom one day scares me.

17. If someone screwed up my car I seriously might kill them

18. Theres nothing more I love than camping with friends at the dunes, riding the quads and drinking a beer at night around a campfire.

19. My AR 15 is my favorite gun

20.Doing surveys like this is one of my quilty pleasures


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Lets see what I can come up with

1.  I play World of Warcrfat. My main is a troll mage at lvl 78.
2.  I have a brother that's ten years older than me.
3.  I started dating my boyfriend (whom I live with) when I was still 16 (I'll be 23 on valentines).
4.  I flew on an aeroplane the firts time last march.
5.  I had major difficulties to learn how to read.
6.  I a bookworm, we had to buy a bigger bookshelf to store all our books (my bf love books too).
7.  I've had my hair dyed since I was 12.
8.  I've had three surfical operations in my life; tonsils removed when I was a kid and two knee operations when I was 16.
9.  I love tea.
10.I really like cooking.
11.I've been to more funerals in my life than wedding and christenings together.
12.I study European Folklore at the University of Helsinki.
13.I love shoes, stilettos and platform shoes the most.
14.It took me five tries to get accepted to Uni.
15.After my Matriculation Examination I studies Social Service for a year but decided that that's not my thing.
16.I like to knit socks, scarves and wrist and ankle warmers.
17.I fear snakes.
18.I hate beer but love dry apple cider.
19.I'm formally overweight.
20.I live near the busiest aiport in Finland.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Lets see what I can come up with

1.  I play World of Warcrfat. My main is a troll mage at lvl 78._

 
Which server? My lvl 78 hunter would love to duel you


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Which server? My lvl 78 hunter would love to duel you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nagrand EU. But I'm not much of a dueller, I've one been two two the whole time I've played. I'd also should prolly add that it took me two years to get my mage at lvl 70. I think you could call that casual playing


----------



## Moxy (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Nagrand EU. But I'm not much of a dueller, I've one been two two the whole time I've played. I'd also should prolly add that it took me two years to get my mage at lvl 70. I think you could call that casual playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww darn, I'm on Dragonblight (EU). No worries, I never duel either. And I've been playing since the very beginning 4 years ago, so Go Captain SlOW ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only play when I have time, so another casual player here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Always good to know other girls who play it though


----------



## TexasBelle (Feb 3, 2009)

I collect tarot decks - I have over 400 now. And I've only been collecting for about 4 years. 
I'm terrified of going down escalators. It irritates my friends sometimes - I'm always running around looking for stairs or an elevator, and they have to wait around for me. No one ever wants to take the elevator with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I used to have panic attacks, suffer from depression, and from occasional oddness (seeing things that weren't really happening, etc.). I've been happily medicated now for 5 years, though. No more depression. No more nightmares. No more mood swings. I love it. 
I love the band Oasis. I can listen to "Don't Look Back in Anger" over and over and over again . . . 
I can't admit it to my colleagues at work, but I LOVE watching "America's Next Top Model." My students understand why I love the show, but my co-workers would never let me live it down. 
I've done this same type of "twenty-or-so things you don't know about me" quiz on Facebook, but could only say very ordinary things like "I enjoy long walks in the woods" there because I didn't want people who know me "in real life" to know too much about me. 
I think that "Star Trek: The Next Generation" was the best TV show of the late 80s / early 90s. 
I can't tell my friends this, but I HATE being around drunk people. I can't drink much, myself (due to meds and due to the extreme headaches that alcohol always gives me). So somehow, being around people who are drinking and loud and crashing around and laughing shrilly just makes me upset. 
I do wish my friends would tell me when my eyeshadow is over the top, but NOT by saying things like "_people _just don't wear that much eyeshadow, you know." What am I then, chopped liver? How about "you know, that color doesn't quite suit you . . . maybe something a little softer would really bring out your eyes." It's not like I'd go up to a friend and say, "wow, people just don't wear earrings that big." But I might say, "you know, those _little _gold earrings you had on yesterday really suited you." 
Dirty secret . . . I hate football on general principles, but I really enjoyed watching the Super Bowl on TV yesterday! By the end, I was shouting just as loud as everyone else - even though I have no idea what the rules of the game are. 
I like Urban Decay eyeshadow better than MAC. So there. MAC is pretty awesome stuff, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I snore. LOUD. Like a continuous chainsaw. On the rare occasions when we travel and sleep over at someone else's house, I'm always vaguely embarrassed, because I know that my snoring can be heard by everyone, despite closed doors. 
I cannot wear shoes with no backs - my feet slip right out. My sandals are all "old lady" style, with ankle straps. 
Diet Rite is the only soda I'll drink. No caffeine. No calories. Sweetened with Splenda. I love it because it doesn't trigger migraines. 
I'm fat. No, not just a little overweight. I'm 5'9" and weigh 258 pounds. Two-five-eight. That's a lot. And I know it. I think about it a lot. I used to be thin - really thin. Then I was hit by a serious illness in my 20's and had some heart problems for a while . . . had to take lots of various meds, and the next thing I knew, I was overweight. Just like that. In a matter of about a year and a half I went from thin to fat. Then stress from a job I hated and long working hours (behind a desk) made a bad thing worse. And here I am. 258 pounds. But honestly, seriously - I carry it pretty well because of my height and bone structure. 
I'm afraid to drive in heavy city traffic . . . the sort of traffic that happens on the loops around Houston and Dallas, in which things get backed up to a crawl for hours at certain times of day. I just can't do it. There are a lot of things I miss because of this. 
I don't like kids. Babies are cute and cuddly and all, and I did my share of babysitting in my day. But now, kids - anywhere from about 4 to about 14 - absolutely repulse me. 
I can't draw or paint or play an instrument. I've tried all these things, but to no avail. 
I've lived in Texas for 12 years now, but still don't quite think of myself as Texan. I don't think of myself as a native of Louisiana, either, though I was raised there. For some crazy-odd reason, I tend to think of myself as Virginian, even though I moved away from there when I was 6 1/2 years old! And I haven't been back since . . . but, I can remember the beach and the smell of the salt air and the taste of fresh seafood like it was yesterday. Literally yesterday. 
I have a cell phone, but almost never use it. I sent my first text message about 3 months ago. I've only changed my ringtone once. I'm not much of a phone person, really.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 4, 2009)

[*1*] i have 2 deep scars under my right eye that _i hate very much_. i fell through a glass table when i was 4 and decided i should try to break my fall with my face





 my mother and my sister actually have scars in the *same exact place* .. its pretty weird.

[*2*] my last name is actually not my father's family's real name. When my grandfather was born my great grandfather was away for work and in those days in Portugal a woman was only allowed out of the hospital if a man signed the birth certificate so my great grandfather's brother had to sign it but showed up completely bombed to the hospital and seemed to uh, forget his last name (_Martins_) and signed his nickname instead (_Zambujo_) which in Portuguese is part of an olive tree (he owned an olive orchard) so from my grandfather on my family name has changed. People always laugh at this story but if i could *i'd kick my great grandfather's brothers butt*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[3] I have about _25 cousins_ from my father's side and _25 cousins_ from my mother's side. We have a *HUGE* family .. i'm extremly close to my cousins on my fathers side as we are all actually close in age .. we range from *26-11*.

[4] My boyfriend and i have been together for almost 2 years this February 19th and i know i may be young but i'm absolutely _positive_ hes the one





[5] speaking of him being _the one_ .. at every family event or visit my boyfriend and i are always being asked about marriage and children and keep in mind me and him say we have found what we need in life but *we are only 20* .. the thing is everyone in my family has had children young and i mean the 16-22 range and everyone thinks this should apply to me but i'm too selfish at this point in my life to even think of caring for a baby or giving what goes into a marriage at this point in life. im scared one day the boyfriend is going to get tired of feeling like the bad guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[6] when i was younger i was the *biggest* tomboy -- now i love all things _pink_ & _girlie_


[7] my bestfriend Rod _&_ my sister stephanie are my closest friends in the *world*, Rod and me could have complete conversations with hand gestures and looks completely know what the other was talking about, we even have the same reactions to things, _&_ my sister stephanie is 6 years younger than my but she and I are more like friends then sisters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[8] my favorite movie in the world is _Pretty in Pink_ and when i was younger i would wish that I would have a *Duckie* one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[9] i have 2 dogs .. one Teacup Yorkie named *Romeo* and a Shih Tzu named *Checkers*. I convinced the boyfriend after 6 months of going out to buy me a present and our first Christmas together he gave me Romeo -- they are the most _gorgeous_ and most _loyal_ dogs in the world

[10] i dont know what i want to be when i grow up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that _*really *_scares me

[11] another thing that scares me completely -- [clowns] & i dont even know why

[12] the thing that *irks* me most in the world is doors being open, i HAVE to have doors closed or else im completely _bothered_ the WHOLE time and that is all i could think about

[13] i've traveled more within _Portugal_ than i have within the _United States_. which to me is completely weird.

[14] from the time i was _1_ to the time i was _8_ i was raised my godmother (my father's sister) and she completely *brainwashed* me to believe in my earlier years that my parents had abandoned me, and when i was 8 and came to live with them i_ resented_ them and felt they had taken me from my real parents, i realized now i must have hurt my parents so much when i was younger and wont even take phone calls from my godmother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15] my grandfather and i are the _only_ people in my family that have *light eyes* and i love it, bring that he has 26 grandchildren i thought this was always something special that i had from my grandfather that was only mine.

[16] i know how to understand *whole* conversations in Portuguese but cannot speak it because i was always _embarrased_ of my "Americanized" accent when i was younger and lost all of my abilities to speak back to people, i always have to answer in English and this is *really hard* because my boyfriends parents know limited English, but i'm trying to learn everyday to let go of being embarrased.

[17] i could sound just like stitch from lilo _&_ stitch and sometimes i switch to that sound by *mistake* when i'm around people & it freaks them out "bluee punch buggieee" _lol_

[18] my senior year of _high school_, i got rid of all the poisonous friends in my life which were most of the friends i thought i would be friends with forever this was 2 years ago and they *still* try to make their way back into my life. my mother says all the time im more grown up then her lol

[19] my favorite _flowers_ in the world are stargazer lillies 

[20] i could listen to Friday I'm In Love and Just like Heaven by the Cure non-stop and never ever tire of it. 

[21] i want 4 turtles just so i could name them _Donatello_, Rafael, _Leonardo_, and Michaelangelo

[22] i absolutely love hot sauce on popcorn, french fries, potato chips, rice and eggs. 

[23] i'm from New Jersey, and people always ask me about my "Boston" accent, my parents don't talk the same way I do _&_ i have no idea where i got it. ohhh, & i dont thinnk i'd ever _EVER_ ever leave New Jersey. I'm such a Jersey girl, its home *<3*

[24] i've been more *open* on this then i actually have to people _i'm close to _


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

1. I'm a huge self-taught web developing and designing nerd who works for the best company in the world.

2. I work across the street from my darling president Obama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I'm 28 with no kids

4. I'm in a serious relationship with a real live Shrek. Dude eats more than I can cook. But he's not ugly like Shrek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I have a few famous friends.

6. I can cook my ass off. Like, foreal. Don't play with me..

7. Because i love to cook, I CONSTANTLY watch the Food Network

8. I'm a pack rat. I have a problem throwing things away, but I gotta admit it's gotten better. But I still save all of my MAC boxes/packaging. I dunno why...

9. I love porn

10. I used to build sites for porn stars lol.

11. It paid good LOL

12. I'm lactose intolerant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. I'm an only child, and it sucks.

14. I like boys more than girls, as friends that is. 

15. I cannot eat a cheeseburger without french fries. It's just all kinds of wrong to me.

16. I can't eat pork. That shit makes me sick. blech.

17. I had an abortion when i was 18

18. I have an adorable yorkie/mix named Ruben who is the center of my world. He's addicted to Snausages. it's pretty bad...

19. I'm way too open-minded for my own good

20. TMI is my middle name...for example, I kinda have gas right now...


----------



## ellapink (Feb 7, 2009)

I love fun facts! Lets see...

1) I am ambidextrous.
2) I love my dog more than my entire family combined.
3) In Feb 15, it will be my 1 year wedding anniversary 
4) If I'm home, you will never see me without a cup of coffee in my hand.
5) I drink waaaaaaaay too much coffee.
6) I smoked heavily for 5 years, i have finally quit.
7) I think asians have awesome style. 
8) I have over 200 handbags.
9) My husband is the one that is in charge of cooking (awesome cook), Im 
in charge of the dishes.
10) I have not turned on my TV in 2 months.
11) I am constantly applying carmex.
12) I download all of my music from myspace. 
13) I'm a good dancer but I hardly ever dance in public.
14) I shower twice a day.
15) I don't wear makeup everyday, only for special occasions.
16) I always have dental floss in my purse.
17) I can't live without Salsa Valentina. (on chips! mmmmmmm!!!!)
18) I love going to swap meets.
19) I have lived in Mexico, U.S., and France.
20) Im a Pisces.


----------



## .Ice (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2009)

1. I've seen Friends the series in it's entirety probably 12 times.

2. I once had 33 various liquor shots one night and lived to see tomorrow. 

3. I've been with my boyfriend since I was 17, I'm going to be 25 this Fall.

4. I'm horrible about picking up my phone- it must run in the family.

5. I play World of Warcraft, I have a 76 warlock.

6. I started college in the Architecture department and I still miss it.

7. I watch the Food Network channel obsessively.

8. I only wear make up twice a week on average.

9. I have a torn ACL that I need to have surgery for.

10. I abhor, loathe, want to kill peas. I really hate it because I'm so open minded about food but I've tried them so many times and they just taste like mush. I'm big on food texture.

11. My two favorite movies ever are Like Water for Chocolate and Cinema Paradiso. 

12. I tend to kick my guy friend's ass in typical video games... but never my boyfriends- which is probably why I can kick my guy friend's ass.

13. It's apparent, but I hate grammar. I was never formally taught grammar in school which is ludicrous. 

14. When it came time in our math books on "how to learn to tell time" in Kindergarten our teacher said "Well this is a chapter we don't have to learn- have your parents buy you a digital clock." Which is why for the longest time it could take me a full minute to tell the time on a normal clock.

15. When my budget is tight and I can't shop (which I love) I tend to get really excited about shopping for groceries. It scratches the itch surprisingly. 

16. I'm very quiet at outings with friends. I'm very observant and even though I don't say much I probably always get the most information out of all my friends just by observing. Must be the future psychologist in me.

17. It's taken me forever to graduate from school because I took a year off, switched 3 schools, switched majors twice and have gone to school part time in order to pay for it. 

18. I love to travel. I am not one of those people that miss home when I'm gone. I never look forward to going home. I am never scared of going to remote parts of other countries or trying different food or different ways of life.

19. I have two dogs- one named Zelda and the other named Link.

20. No one has ever told me or said (as far as I know) that they hate me. I tend to be pretty understanding, forgiving and easy-going. But, I don't make good friends easily... just lots of acquaintances.


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 13, 2009)

1. i feel sooooooooo ugly when my nails are short

2. i'm really hoping i'll end up marrying my boyfriend. we've haven't been together that long and i'm young... so that's really creepy. but i really hope ^^

3. i HATE blue eyeshadow on me, but i always end up wearing it anyways

4. i've never smoked pot, and never plan to

5. i prefer not to associate myself with people who smoke weed...

6. i suck at making friends, i pretty much have no friends

7. i have the worst mood swings in the world, and i can't get them under control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. i love everything about nature. EVERYTHING! i love camping, hiking, backpacking, everyyyything. almost as much as makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. cheese is m weakness... any food with cheese makes me HAPPY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. i love going to resturants with my family. not so much with friends, just my family.

11. i really like to draw eyes. nothing else, just eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so weird!

12. i constantly wish i had a black boyfriend, and i am a straight up white girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. actually, i'm not white white. i'm czechoslovakian and russian

14. i beg my mom to let me do her makeup.

15. i'm paranoid that i'm already getting wrinkles... and i'm still in my teens...

16. i love classical and celine dion's music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17. my favorite color is gray

18. i don't know how tall i am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the doctor says i'm 5'4 but my bf is 5'8ish and i'm almost as tall as him.

19. i have skinny arms, but a huge ass, thighs, and a chubby stomach. and my boobs are tiny. i hate how disproportionate my body is...

20. i'm so obsessed with cats, it's almost creepy.


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah exposing myself whilst i'm bored at work, a favourite pastime of mine...

1. I used to love horror films till my boyfriend took me to see Hostel at the cinema. I had to walk out 20 minutes before the end as I was almost sick. Thats the first time i've ever walked out of a cinema. And now I can't watch any horror films anymore.

2. I suffer from an unknown stomach condition which has ruled my life for as long as I can remember. Basically its just a constant nauseous feeling every time I eat. I've been seeing doctors, changing my diet and had all kinds of tests for years and they can't tell me anything.

3. I have a nickel allergy. Which sucks!! Doorknobs, change, cheap jewellery, brush ferrells - all bring me out in a major rash if I don't wash my hands after touching these things.

4. Jeans are dyed with nickel. I didn't know this either till I developed an allergy to it. So I can only wear my jeans if I bath or shower every night - which I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. I love to cross stitch...It's such an old woman's thing but it takes my mind off the nausea. And I'm wicked cool at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. I love heavy metal!!

7. I love wearing bright coloured make up but i'm too scared to go out in it a lot of the time...

8. I haven't had a drink in 4 years. The pills they've given me to shut me up and supposedly to take the edge of the nausea wont allow me. This kinda creates problems when going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends don't really understand and see me as a bore...

9. The last time I was really drunk was when my boyfriend told me he loved me after we'd been going out for a week. My reply was "Yeah baby I love you too...I think i'm gonna be sick". I stumbled home and my mum made me play connect 4 to sober me up. I couldn't stick the counters in the gap...

10. My boyfriend and I have been together for just over 4 years now and I really really REALLY wanna marry him.

11. I'm SO addicted to Lush stuff...I think its the bright colours...

12. I have awful moodswings

13. My best friend and I went to a wedding dress shop and tried on dresses even though neither of us are even close to being engaged. It was the most i've ever lied but it was so much fun. I nearly cried when I saw myself in my perfect dress. I came out feeling such a saddo but i'd do it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14. My favourite film is 50 First Dates. Makes me laugh so hard every time.

15. I'm so shy. It's been 4 years and I stay with them every sunday and i'm still really shy around my boyfriends parents! I'm going away for 16 days with them to California in May and scared to bits of how it'll go.

16. This Californian holiday is my first holiday in 18 years! I'm so excited but also really scared of ruining it due to my stomach condition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17. I have a major phobia of vomiting which makes this constant nausea so hard to deal with sometimes. I think its the choking feeling...Also terrified of wasps.

18. I get the giggles when I'm in pain. I split my lip open when I was 6 and had to have a stitch. The nurse had to hold my head coz I was laughing so much.

19. I love my make up (duh), not so I can make myself look better, I just love colours and the art of it. Most days its the best part of my morning.

20. I'm moving out with my boyfriend this year and the whole home thing is the most stressful thing EVER!!

I think I killed about 30 minutes with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to databases....


----------



## valley (Jul 4, 2009)

1.  This was the first internet forum I joined.  It helped me realize that I was completley addicted to forums (unlimited information/advice)  I later went on to join a multiple sclerosis forum, a weight loss forum... and of course MUA -- all which have changed my life for the better.

2.  I have crazy low self esteem.  The first couple years I spent on specktra I didnt ever post or reply to threads even though I recognize a bunch of old names, nobody will recognize my lurker self. 

3.  I've lost about 100 lbs since 2007.  About 50 each year... now I'm just trying to maintain and it's hard!

4.  I was diagnosed with MS in 2006 and it's the scariest thing that's ever happened to me.

5.  I started interferon medication in 2006 and this year I"m making the choice to double my dosage because I finally think I can handle the side effects.  Lets hope my liver can!

6.  I'm 25 and I've never been kissed.  I'm basically drew barrymore in never been kissed except instead of being a hs loser I was the hs wall flower/nobody.

7. I love the show alias.  holy crap!

8. I want to quit my job to go to grad school..... in a little under 2 years.

9.  I have a ba in communications.

10.  I work for municipal government in my hometown.

11.  the only reason I moved back to my hometown is because I was so sick in 2006 after graduating from college that my parents had to come out to vancouver and get me. 

12.  i bought my parents house from them last year...  ugh it's in my hometown.

13.  I would love to fix up the house but because of ms I'm on medication for fatigue-- so I hit a mental phsyical wall after like an hour.... and i get really confused and tired and cant think straight while it feels like my brain is floating in the air a metre behind my head.

14.  for the first time in my life,  I dont have to shop in only plus size stores since i'm like a size 16.  its a big deal.

15.  I've only straightened my hair like 5 times in my life.  It makes me look sad because i always have big hair.

16.  I've worn glasses for 20 years.  I'm going to try trial contacts today.

17.  I own a black '07 chevy optra and it's name is gerome.  he gets really good milage.

18.  i lived in vancouver bc for four years and want to move to halifax, ns in 2011.

19.  I have really bad balance because of ms.  I would fail a field sobriety test any given moment.

20.  I can sleep for 10 hours straight ANY NIGHT.  I regularly need to sleep for 12 hours or my speech starts slurring.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 4, 2009)

1. I am a christian

2. My Dad died when I was 21, I'm actually almost 28

3. I have not seen my mother in almost a year. I have no clue where she lives. For 6 months, I thought she was dead.

4. I am a sketch artist, but only draw when I need emotional release. I only draw nudes.

5. I have never truly felt pretty

6. I am half chinese, 1/4 maroon, 1/4 portugese... my dad used to speak to me in chinese as a child. Today I do not know one word of chinese, but it still gives me a feeling of nostalgia

7. My Niece grew up with me (away from her mother) from 2 months old, until she was 5...She used to call me mommy. I miss those days. I love her like she's mine.

8. I adore cats, but after my 15y/o cat died (suddenly), my elderly aunt was so heartbroken she said no more cats.

9.I'm afraid to look out open windows at night. I get goosebumps and stomach spasms.

10. I love the beach, live on an island, but havent been to one in almost two years.

11. I'm learning how to drive, and secretly love it.

12. My friends think i'm tough and come to me for advice when they have problems. I secretly cry about them behind their backs. (isnt that just pathetic?)

13. I AM *THE *BIGGEST SLOB ever! (whoooo that felt good!) 

14. I spend to ease hurt or unhappiness

15. i get impatient with life on earth, and often hope the rapture will happen in my lifetime

16. despite #15 I want 4 kids, I'm losing hope I will have four in time...since I plan on having them two years apart, and i'm not married yet. 

17. I love to cook, but hate to do dishes.

18. I long for my own house and my own space. I live in my late father's house with his sister. I love her to death, but I want to be free.

19. I'm scared to go back to school-to me it means starting over, with the possibility I will fail...again. 

 20. I was recently diagnosed with depression. After two weeks, and feeling high, I quit the drugs, and now take B-Complex and Honey (and plenty of prayer). I wonder if this sane feeling I'm having is really denial.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 4, 2009)

1. I often have conversations with my GPS when I'm driving. Usually because it takes me a way I'm not used to and I must let it know how upset it made me.

2. I have a sick, weird, twisted sense of humor. 

3. I'm 24 and only just got my licenses last year. I just never felt like driving.

4. I'm terrified of spiders. I freeze up, can't breath, and flip out even over little baby ones.

5. I hate warm weather. I like it cold.

6. I have really bad road rage. My mom gets mad at me because I'll flip people off and she thinks someone may attempt to kill me.

7. I have a strong attraction to ginger men. I don't know why, but even back when I was younger I always thought pasty boys with red hair were cute.

8. I watch cartoons all the time. I love them. Cartoon network is the channel I have on most frequently. 

9. I love British television. The comedies are the best.

10. I have a major thing for accents. Living in a hicky town in Virginia means I don't hear many. Perhaps this is why I like British shows so much.

11. I love to bake. 

12. I used to be a vegetarian, but gave it up a few years ago. I blame it on the Food Network. They made chicken and steak look so good. I also missed trying new things. 

13. I'm really clumsy. I trip all the time. It's quite sad, really.

14. I still live with my parents (yes, I know, it is depressing, but at least it's free)

15. I'm only 5'3, but despite this I wear flats most of the time. I use to wear heels, but I got lazy. 

16. I really don't like ice cream.

17. I love video games, but don't play them very often because I get too angry. Apparently, I have issues.

18. I do not plan to ever get married or have children. The idea just never suited me.

19. My ipod died a few weeks ago and I'm going crazy without it. I lost over 13,000 songs. I never really knew how dependent I was on it until now. Oh, why is it that we never know what we have till it's gone. Why? 

20. I have issues with saliva, sweat, and other bodily fluids. Um...it doesn't make life fun. But, I'm trying to not be so squicked out by things.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jul 5, 2009)

1. I have a horrible temper which I inherit from my father.

2. I think I have a mental disorder, but have never been formally diagnosed.

3. After studying some disorders, I have a sickly feeling #2 is Bi-Polar Disorder.

4. I've been erratically drinking and smoking for 2 years. 

5. I'm 15, but I turn 16 in December.

6. I live in a town consisting of less than 2000 people and I hate it. Our biggest city within an hour only has 26,000 and that is only because of the nearby army base.

7. I have elaborate plans to move to California and pursue a career in cosmetology.

8. Just from what I have learned in the last 2 years about hair from my retired beautician grandma and the internet. I've gained a reputation to be better than a lot of the hair dressers in the town.

9. I'm very proud of that and I take my hair skills very seriously.

10. I've was arrested last November with 2 other girls for being high off vicodin. 

11. We wouldn't have gotten caught had the girl selling it, not ratted. 

12. I don't blame her though, it was my desicion. I got off very easily though, I got 5 weeks supspension w/ tutoring which was awsome, and 6 months probation which started in April. I get off in October.

13. My 2 best friends were over one day while everyone was gone. Me and one of them got drunk and we were hanging out. My other friend dared us to make out, We did. It was wierd after, but the look on my friends face was good enough to make it worth it.

14. I weighed 300 pound and I'm 5'7. a month ago

15. I'm on a low carb diet and I have lost 20 pound so far.

16. I'm gay.

17. I wear makeup to boost my self esteem and to feel pretty.

18. I plan to dabble in a little drag preforming after high school.

19. I also plan to go to prom and school a few times in Drag.

20. I own over 1000 dollars in cosmetic and skin care products. Which I have all bought on my allowance and from my job.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 9, 2009)

1. I've been married to my husband for 5 years. But it took me 10 years prior to get the ring and proposal. Sheesh.

2. I love to cook and re-create my fave restaurant foods.

3. I'm addicted to hand sanitizer, preferably Purell.

4. I got to participate in a Q & A session with Lenny Kravitz on Yahoo Nissan Live Sets when he promoted his "Love Revolution" album. Man is he hot!

5. I won a free trip to Maui. Then my flight got cancelled/rescheduled because of bad weather and had to shell out big $$$$ to accomodate my hubby and I for a few more days--not prepared for that. I ended up in the red big time. Free my ass!!!

6. I donated a t-shirt logo design to ACLU in support of invalidating Prop 8. If you love someone, no one should dictate who you can or can't marry.

7. I am short. I'd give anything to be over 5' tall without heels.

8. I have been diagnosed with an arrhythmia and am now on heart medication, Atenelol. The only redeeming quality is the fact that there were hot paramedics upon arrival after my 911 calls.

9. I fall on completely flat pavement.

10. I gave up a pretty successful but high-stress career as a head Graphic Designer to do what I truly love: working for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. I used to call B-I-N-G-O as a recreation aide in high school.

12. I hate mean people. 

13. I believe comfort food is love.

14. I'm a total phaser sometimes, especially when it comes to exercise, projects and the like.

15. I think bald men are sexy. (I'm talkin' to you hubby!)

16. I have tattoo on my waist of a sleeping dragon wrapped around the earth.

17. The now defunct series "Daria" and "Dead Like Me" were two of my favorite shows.

18. I freak out at the site of earthworms after a good rain. Blech.

19. I rescued a dog from my local animal shelter during Christmas '08. Her name is Mochi.

20. I've never met any of my blood relatives outside of my immediate family.


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 10, 2009)

1. I really want to be an entertainer.

2. I've never been kissed, or had a boyfriend for that matter.

3. I've been told I'm a good storyteller.

4. Michael Jackson died on my 16th birthday, and I was a HUGE fan.

5. I am teaching myself to play the piano, and I played the song "Us" by Regina Spektor at a school function.

6. I have an older sister, who is also in love with MAC.

7. I really can't stand Miley Cyrus. She is sooo annoying.

8. Death Cab For Cutie is my favorite band. I saw them at the Ryman Auditorium on May 4th.

9. When I am sick with a sore throat, I talk like Lindsay Lohan. You think I kid, but I am not.

10. I am not a big fan of the ACLU.

11. I collect rubber duckies.

12. I am a kid at heart, and I love kids.

13. I like to spend time alone, but I am an outgoing person.

14. I love acting, and I would love to pursue that as a career.

15. I miss the days when I was a kid and things weren't as complicated as they are now.

16. When people ask me to play piano or sing something, I get really embarrassed.

17. I embarrass really easily.

18. I love making people happy, and helping people.

19. I am a Christian, but I want everyone to have equal rights, including myself.

20. I don't like Katy Perry, Fergie, or Lady Gaga.


----------



## krijsten (Jul 10, 2009)

1. I was raised in the YUKON of all places (canada.) and no, i didnt live in an igloo.

2. I quit art school because I wanted to do something better with my life.

3. I refuse to wash dishes by hand. I think its the most grossest thing ever.

4. I sleep long long nights.

5. I obsess over weight, but really dont do anything about my feelings.

6. I met my current boyfriend on a social networking site, like myspace, but not myspace. I am embarassed to say the site.

7. He is moving here in 9 days. I havent told my parents.

8. I like to hold grudges. 

9. I love sex. SEX. but I've only slept with TWO people (including current boyfriend). And i have no problem with that.

10. I hate having a period more then anything.

11. My boyfriend smokes a lot of weed, and i'm worried that when he moves here so will i.

12. I'm obsessed with Kings of Leon. I see them live in a month.

13. I pay 1350 a month for rent. I hate the choice I made about this apartment, and want out of my lease so bad.

14. When i'm upset I do odd things, like cut off all my hair, and get piercings.

15. I want to never have to work. Live a comfortable life, with money. And just basically do what I want. - I know that probably wont happen.

16. I'm a new mac addict!

17. I cant help buy spend all my money. Even if i need it for something else.

18. I'm pretty tall for a girl, 5'7-5'8

19. I love to read.

20. I moved out of my parents house at 17, and away from my hometown at 18. I will never go back.


SOME of these are depressing. lol.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 10, 2009)

1. I love dogs.

2. I'm 5'4 but I like to say 5'5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I am Chinese and Filipino.

4. I don't have many girl friends because they either betray me or become jealous.

5. I am like one of the guys when I hang out with them.

6. I have too much clothes and yet I still buy more. My taste changes so fast.

7. I want to marry my boyfriend. We've been together for almost 1.5 years.

8. I'm 22 years old.

9. I am the youngest and the only girl in the family. As a result, I am overprotected.

10. I drive a Toyota Matrix. I love it because I can fit a lot of crap in the back.

11. I have watched the Friends series at 15 times from the first episode to the last episode.

12. I don't do my nails. Takes too long and gets f*cked up in a few hours.

13. I'm super clumsy. I hurt myself on a weekly (sometimes daily) basis.

14. I miss So Cal. I wish I lived in the OC.

15. I was an accident. I was not planned.

16. I have played the piano for over 10 years.

17. I don't know how to ride a bike. Don't laugh.

18. I love to play basketball.

19. I started pre-school at the age of 3 so I was always a year younger than everyone in my class. It confused me for a while.

20. I used to eat hot cheetos almost everyday for a few months when I was in elementary school.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 10, 2009)

1. I got married at 19.
2. Divorced at 25.
3. I have a 12 year old daughter and a 9 year old son.
4. My ex-husband cheated on me while I was pregnant with our son (hence #2).
5. I currently have two chihuahuas, Tony and Misha, but have owned a total of 6 (that includes two of them from my childhood).  
6. I once owned a Rose-haired tarantula.
7. My daughter was born at 32 1/2 weeks and she weighed 3 lbs 1 ou.
8. My dad passed away on 11/14/06.
9. I am very short-tempered and get mad easily.
10. I love to read and I do it really fast.
11. I married the man I lost my virginity to and my first love (when I was 15 years old) was the 2nd man I slept with.
12. My dream, as a young girl, was to be a dancer and live in a converted warehouse in NYC (anyone ever seen the movie "Flashdance"?...well that's the life I wanted, minus the construction job LOL)
13. I was in the gifted and talented program in middle school and had  advanced placement classes in high school.
14. I have a brother that is 18 years younger (I am 34) than me.
15. I met my current boyfriend on a dating internet site (almost 4 years ago).
16. I got alcohol poisoning when I was 19.
17. I love classical music and the ballet.
18. Everyone always thinks I'm Caucasian (I'm 100% Mexican).
19. I want to have another child before I am 40 years old.
20. Fashion is my #1 love.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ 
17. I don't know how to ride a bike. Don't laugh.
_

 
Neither do I, so don't feel bad.


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jul 12, 2009)

Ooooo this could be fun. 

1. I'm 19 and have been deemed a Cheese Connoisseur (seriously, lol) by the Orlando Culinary Academy (Cordon Bleu subsidiary)

2. I have a scary obsession with Hello Kitty. She's tattoo'd on my back, shes in my room, hell, now shes in my make up case ^_^

3. I love Sushi! nom nom nom...

4. My favorite food is almost any kind of seafood

5. I love Final Fantasy; I have all 12 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6. My boyfriend and I have about a foot's difference in height. He's 6'2" in & I'm 5' 2.5" in. 

7. I don't have any friends. Sucks but true.

8. I work as a clerk in a car dealership. Because I do, I can make it really hard to purchase a car (hard on the salesman, I mean)

9. I have dreams of doing something in life that will make me stand out above the crowd. But because I don't really have any special talents, I'm pretty sure that won't come true. 

10. I've played lacross for 10 years now. This will be the first year I cannot play due to schedule comflicts :'(

11. I hate kids. Whoops. 

12. I have kidney stones. I went in June 12th to have them removed via shockwave treatment, and it just moved down my kidney and thats it. Apparently thats how tough I am. Haha. 

13. I am Jewishhhh, but I like to joke about it. I parody myself a lot, but the keyword is _myself_. No one else. 

14. IRL, I'm pretty intimidating for being so short and white (even though I'm a Hispanic Jew). Not sure why, but people just don't like to mess with me. I don't see why, I love a fight every so often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. I'm pretty damn girlie except for that whole intimidation thing. I have too many clothes, too many shoes, too little make up (as far as I'm concerned), and a ridiculous amount of bath shtuffs. I like acting super girlie and my boyfriend likes it too. He feels better when he can protect a girly-girl rather than a tough gal.

16. Oh, right, I have a technical certificate in Web Design. Want me to make you a web site? Well, no. Otherwise I would have stuck with that as my major, lol. 

17. Speaking of which, I'm majoring in advertising/public relations. Eventually, I want to be an advertising executive of Truth or Above the Influence, to show people the dangers of smoking cigarettes. Because of cigarettes, my dad no longer has a bladder or prostate and now urinates through a bag. Food for thought. 

18. I can be a pretty big bitch. Really. Pushy as well. I'm not like, feminist bitchy or anything, just if something's wrong I'm going to tell you, and you're going to like it. 

19. I can read people pretty well (obviously IRL). It takes me maybe 10 seconds to determine how you act before you even say a word. 

20. I have a huge problem with people being late. Absolutely HUGE. If you set a time for me to be somewhere days in advance, why can't someone just BE THERE? Things do come up, and yes, I have to suck it up. But really, someone who has nothing wrong and is just late is really inexcusable to me. Ugh.

Thats that, babes


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

1. im 17, and im at college

2. i study art, photography and psychology

3. i eat mcdonalds every day, but im still skinny lol

4. im only 5ft 2... MIDGET POWERR!!!

5. im a huge game nerd, i love guitar hero.

6. i dislike children. alot.

7. im the laziest person ever. i hate walking, even if its to the end of the street.

8. i have a lovely boyfriend called lee. he can be seen in some of my youtube videos.

9. my worst fears are being sick and drowning.

10. im a coke addict. I MEAN COLA lol. yeah i drink can after can after can...

11. i cant stand my mams boyfriend. theyve been together for 10 years but its still so awkward between me and him.

12. im a chocoholic and a shopaholic lol

13. i go to the cinema as often as i can.

14. i go mad when someone unsubscribes to my youtube. i think its funny when i get hate comments, my boyfriend goes and verbally kills them lol!

15. i sit at the computer all the time. and refresh youtube and twitter every 2 seconds.

16. i smoke and drink. but not as much as i used to. i have recently stopped doing drugs.

17. i wish i could have all the money in the world and literally buy everything and anything i wanted. i could spend a million £££'s in about an hour.

18. i am so patriotic, and i dont think i could be anything else than british!

19. i want to travel the world.

20. i was an only child for 11 years. then my mam had my half brother. i wanted to shoot myself. i think that was just kinda pre-teen moodyness like lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 12, 2009)

1. I'm an only child

2. I am always online. My laptop is my best friend

3. My favorite shows are Dexter and Law and order (all 3)

4. I've only had 2 boyfriends in my life

5. I am 27 years old

6. My first crush was Michael Jackson

7. If I could look like anyone, I'd choose Beyonce

8. I was addicted to red lipstick. I have worn it to work repeatedly

9. I hate it when dark girls stick to nude or bronze lips

10. My favorite book is The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath

11. My current celeb crush is Jeremy Sisto

12. My favorite color is blue

13. I hate Mac foundation (Gasp!)

14. I really dislike children

15. I am a compulsive shopper

16. 90 percent of my clothes are from Urban Outfitters

17. The only thing in this world that scares me are spiders *shudders*

18. I wear plus size jeans, but regular size tops. Too much junk in the trunk lol

19. I am an african american woman who loooves white men (I love the brothers,too trust me, but I do love sexy white men)

20. I am getting into pink and purple lips now. I have retired the red lipstick (temporarily)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

*1.* Growing up, I always wanted to be a movie star.

*2.* I was born in Chicago, but spent my childhoon in Acapulco,Mx before moving and settling in California with my family.

*3.* I've been into the Harry Potter series since I was 9yrs old. I hold it dear to me, because I grew up and went through so much while reading it.

*4.* I got married 2 months prior to my 18th b-day. We will be married 4 years soon.

*5.* I was never into cosmetics at all. I didnt even wear gloss, but I liked doing it on others. My husband is the one who got me into it.

*6.* In 7th grade, I had a mild obsession w/ the Princes' of England. What? they're cute! lol

*7. *I'm super talkative and friendly. Through out my school years, I'd always get in trouble for talking.

*8.* I read the 7th Harry Potter in 24hrs exactly, I didn't eat, I didn't sleep. All I could do was read the book. Its soo good. 

*9.* I also stood in line the night it was released. 

*10.* Another childhood dream of mine was to be an astronaught.

*11. *My favorite food to eat (besides Mexican) is Pizza. I could pizza all day everyday.

*12.* I watched the first 3 season dvd's of LOST back to back and it took me 2 days to get through them. I guess I get slightly obsessive.lol.

*13.* I am extremely ticklish. I seriously feel like I am going to DIE if someone tickles me non-stop.

*14. *I am one of 5 kids.

*15.* I want to go to Europe. If I could I would move to spain or italy.

*16. *I don't have my DL yet. I am working on it though. Just need to take the driven test, and I get totally freaked of having an accident during the test.

*17. *Alice in Wonderland is my favorite Disney movie. Followed by Hercules, and The Lion King and The Nightmare before Christmas.

*18.* Christmas is my most absolute favorite season of all. I just love everything about it! I cannot wait till its Christmas.

*19.* My favorite soft drink is "Yoli" but its only manufactured in Guerrero,Mx. So I can only get it when someone brings it back to me.

*20.* I have a fear of heights, flying and needles. I've passed out, and vomited during such events. It sucks.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 15, 2009)

Here we go!

1. My dad wanted to name me Mercedes to go with begining part of my last name, which is Benz.

2. I am 5'9"

3. I am a guy desguised in a woman's body

4. I work on my own car

5. I was born in San Jose, CA

6. I hit on women more than men

7. My dog drives me insane

8. Had cervical cancer

9. Was on the swim team in highschool

10. I have been elbowed inbetween the eyes and my cheek bone near my nose has lifted! I probably should get it taken care of!

11. I have HORRIBLE migraines about 4x a month

12. J & I have been together for 5 years

13. I have the hugest crush on my friend that I have known for years & the guy at the aquarium store I go to!

14. I love the Chicago Bears

16. I love food! I will try anything once! My all time love is raw sea urchin (uni) & raw oysters.

17. I drink WAY to many Red Bulls a day

18. Ill kick anyones ass that plays on my PS3

19. My dad just had his right leg amputated

20. I am getting 2 more huge tattoos


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been meaning to do this for a while...let's see if I can come up with 20...

1. I went to Catholic school for 9 years. They were the most miserable 9 years of my life.

2. That school, and the people in it, made me question my faith, and no longer want to be Catholic...

3. I was hospitalized for 3 months in the middle of my Freshman year of HS...I had a mental breakdown and tried to commit suicide. 

4. I credit that experience for making me smarter and more self-aware. Despite the fact that it was a terrible situation, I believe it bettered me as a person.

5. My father never came to visit me while I was in the hospital...he was too busy drinking...and I still kind of hate him for it. 

6. My father had a heart attack about 4 years ago...he's got a defibrillator now, and the doctor has told him to stop drinking, but he won't. He even gets drunk when I come visit him...it makes me want to cry. 

7. My mom is my best friend.

8. I've been a little aggravated with my mom and the way she handles money lately...I love her, but I want to strangle her. I'm afraid she's going to eff up my credit. 

9. I just bought a house in NJ, at the urging of my mom, because she needed to get out of the situation with my little brother's dad (he's a jerk)...but I don't know how she's going to handle the mortgage and all the other bills.

10. I give my mom as much $ as I can every month, to help out, but I have my own bills, rent, AND I have to take care of my 6 month old son...

11. I feel guilty when I don't give my mom as much money as I really could...but sometimes I really just want to do something for me. Maybe I'm selfish...

12. I feel guilty when I look at my son, sometimes...because he doesn't have a father, and I know it's not my fault, but he deserves so much better.

13. I wonder, sometimes, what my life would be like right now, if I didn't have my son, but I love him more than anything else in life, and I think I would hate my life without him...I often feel like he's my only happiness. 

14. I have bipolar disorder, which is well controlled on my medication combo, but lately I've been in a depression, and I'm finding it hard to pull myself out. 

15. I took my son to get his portrait done this weekend...I blew $300 that I really shouldn't have, but he's just SO damn cute...I couldn't resist. I got the pictures back, and in some of them, he looks just like my Pop-Pop (grandfather), who I adored...but in others he looks like his sperm donor...and it makes me sad...I pray every day that he looks more like me and my family than that scumbag piece of sh*t. Sorry for that one. 

16. These facts suck. How about a happy one? I've got 28 tattoos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17. I used to work in a tattoo shop as a piercer.

18. I've been in a few different tattoo magazines, and Savage did a profile on me earlier this year (w00t! I'm famous! LOL)

19. The tattoo I got done is disgustingly cute...it's a teddy bear with a big red bow around his neck, and my son's name in blocks underneath. 

20. Each individual tattoo may not have a specific meaning, but they all have memories and times attached to them. It's like a little scrap book of my life from 18 until now. 

Sorry for all those sad ones, guys...but once I get going in one direction, it's hard to stop. LOL


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 16, 2009)

My deepest, darkest...Here Goes!

1. I keep my back ups in my wine fridge. (Beer, wine, Tendertone, anyone?)
2. I wear Invisalign.
3. I love the Damier Collection by Louis Vuitton. 
4. I am very sarcastic and tend to offend other people very easily without realizing it or meaning to. I have lost alot of friends because of this. It used to bother me but as I get older I realize that I have to be me. I apologize and get on with my life. If someone doesn't like me for me then so be it.
5. I love all types of animals. Except bugs.
6. I got stung by a huge furry black bumble bee last summer. The welt was there for 3 weeks. See number 5.
7. We love to vacation at Walt Disney World in Orlando. We go every year in Oct. during the Food & Wine Festival. Good times!
8. My twin sister lives several states away. I miss her everyday.
9. I change a million times before I leave the house.
10. I was an exchange student in high school and lived in Karratha, Australia for a year.
11. I have a Chocolate Lab named, "Cadbury" and a long hair cat named "Charmin".
12. I love Johnny Depp. Like a school girl, weak in the knees, crush kind of love. Don't get me started on the "Pirates of the Caribbean" series. I almost feel embarassed watching them with my husband. Weird, I know.
13. I had terrible Post-Partum that carried into my son's first year of his life.
14. I could eat sushi every day.
15. I am a brush whore. Have to have them, only use about 10 of them on a regular basis.
16. Never met a lip product I didn't like.
17. I love scary movies. Not gory scary but thriller scary.
18. I left my job as a Flight Attendant to raise our son. I miss it terribly and wish I could go back.
19. I can't lose the left over baby weight.
20. I love Frye boots!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 16, 2009)

All my hidden secrets:

1. I was never into make up in my teens...hated lipgloss and eyelash curlers looked like a scary touture device.
2. I'm adopted.
3. I have a two year old girl named Paige.
4. Bettie Page and Dita Von Teese are my idols.
5. I am a huge Twilight fan I wish I lived in those books.
6. Late teens I was a goth girl and thats when I had some of the best times of my life.
7. I love halloween more than christmas.Pumpkins!!!
8. I'm a romantic at heart
9. Johnny Depp is sooo hot...I wont believe it if someone thinks different (unless they saw him as willy wonka= yuck lol)
10. I have 3 tattoos and want loads more.
11. I have had multiple piercing over the years and love them all.
12. One of my fave books is the far away tree by enid blyton.
13. My fave band is Blink 182 and always will be,Rockshow been my fave song.
14. I really want to go to Italy (everywhere in Italy).
15. I'm addicted to red lipstick/lipglasss and pinup style (shock!!!)
16. Writting short stories de-stresses me.
17. My fiancee is 3 years younger than me....toyboy hehehe.
18. I have a very short fuse...must be becuase I'm an Aries.
19. My fave color is red.
20. I'm a huge Buffy the vampire slayer fan and can still quote it..

That was hard lol x


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

1. I'm a very picky eater. I have a list of things I will not eat and it takes me forever to choose what to eat at restaurants because I have to find out what is in it/on it. a lot of times I ask for things without "this... this... this" and sometimes I worry that the waitor thinks I'm high maintenance :/

2. I'm a horrible procrastinator. or actually, a terrific procrastinator. I usually wait til the last possible moment to get things done. however the deadline fuels me to be more efficient so it works out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. I'm an actress and a student. after I get my BA in acting I want to go for my masters and also study psychology as a second bachelors.

4. growing up I moved back and forth between oklahoma and texas and hadn't lived anywhere else. now I live in chicago. it's such a change for me!

5. I live with my fiance, we've been together 4 years and getting married this september!

6. I have a beautiful long-haired kitty who is my baby and I talk to him all the time (thankfully FH doesn't think I'm weird!) I wish we had more kitties but that will have to wait til we have a bigger space.

7. my fiance and I are both childfree. we do not have and do not want children. ever.

8. I currently have a 4.0 GPA and I'm pretty proud of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. I cut/dye my own hair. before I started cutting my own hair, my mom did it for me. I have never had it cut/dyed/styled by a salon/professional. I also cut my fiance's hair now.

10. I'm messy but it's an organized mess. I hang on to things because I think I might find a use for it later on. I really need to de-clutter my life.

11. I can't handle being stressed. I get overwhelmed and just shut down. 

12. I think my eyes are my best feature and it really sucks that I have herditary dark circles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. I can watch movies over and over again (if I love them)

14. I don't really like driving and since moving to chicago have not driven at all (so, for about a year now!)

15. I love dancing. I want to try every kind of dancing there is!

16. I like being pale and try really hard not to ever get tan!

17. my mom is half-british and I love when she talks to her family and her accent comes out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18. my entire family smokes and I have never smoked and I never will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19. I really enjoy reading and I have since I was a little kid.

20. I'm a caffiene addict and I drink coffee/tea constantly (I used to drink soda but I cut it out)


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

I seem like quite a simple person but I'm multi faceted and if you cross me you will live to tell the tale but you won't want to. 
I'm VERY easy to impress, Mr RR does simple things and they impress me 
I look really dumb and say really stupid things but I'm the most educated person in my family 
I would die for my family, Mr RR and my two best friends 
I have two dogs, a German Shepherd and a Husky, I love them as if they were my kids 
My mother and father are my idols 
I cannot stand peas and will pick them and put them to the side regardless of where I am 
If they allowed apple sours to be tapped to your veins, I'd so get that 
I can drink anyone under the table, some of my mates are big burly guys and I can drink a lot more than they can 
I have a low pain threshold but brazilians don't hurt me at all 
I have no uniform way of having a shower, I just wash whatever I feel like and roll with it 
I am very very sarcastic and have a very very dry sense of humour 
When bad things happen to people (e.g. they fall down stairs) I laugh because that's my coping mechanism 
I am the only female in my family to pass my driving test the first time around with no minors 
Toffees are the best sweets ever 
Heels make me feel really really sexy, more than any underwear ever could 
My hair is darkish brown and it becomes lighter brown in the summer time, same with my eyes 
I have too many pairs of knickers, they're like a magnet for me, 9/10 times when I go shopping I will return with a pair of knickers 
I am the best in the world at Wii Bowling, we had a compo at work and I won 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE lying in bed/being in a room with a glass ceiling and hearing the rain lash down outside, it's very relaxing to me


----------



## barbieismetal (Jul 17, 2009)

haha this is cute .

1.My dogs midnite & tessy are my angels , the most unjudgemental and loving babys on the planet <3

2.I watch ALOT of  cartoons & im 21

3.Im obsessed with my own mortality , I think about my own death often and imagine what my funeral might be like 

4.To go along with #4 , I worry that when i die ill become a ghoust and be lonely

5.Im more empathetic towards animals than I am Humans , Humans piss me off.

6. My dad is a SocioPath & a couple other things i rather not mention

7.I grew up in a Trailer Park & No im not Trash!!

8.Ive been in therapy since i was 13 years old .

9. Im obsessed with Pink lip products

10.I live with my boyfriend of going on 2 years<3

11. I LOVE men with long hair , i mean LOVE sooo sexy!!

12. My Boyfriends hair is alot longer than mine .. at his butt pretty much

13. Im a huge fan of  Scandinavian Metal ,Britney Spears & Mozart...

14.Im half Danish & Half dutch but i grew up in the Danish traditions , food , language and such.

15.If I won a million dollars , id start a No-Kill Pet Sancturary/ Shelter 

16.I battle with my weight .. all the time .. for my entire life

17.I was teased alot in highschool & public school

18.Im a vegetarian , been one for going on 7 years now

19. I have a tattoo of a pink my little pony style castle

20.My mom is and always will be my hero & the reason I keep on living .


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 17, 2009)

ha ha I like this thread

1. I'm adopted

2.  I really dont know my nationality.  Some family say that I am this..Some say that I am that. Its weird.

3. I have OCD. I count everything.

4. My favorite number is 11

5. I hate ppl that smoke..but my fiance smokes...Weird

6.I have been with my man for 11 years.  

7. I have two kids

8.  My dad was in prison my whole life... but Im still a daddys girl

9. I met my mom for the first time when I was 24

10. I have two tattoos and I plan on getting a sleeve

11. I have two dogs  Cupcake and Petey

12. I have 11 brothers and sisters

13. I love greek food

14. My fiance thinks I am addicted to MAC

15.  I like to travel

16. I want to start a non profit organization for at risk youth.  

17.  I love going to church.

18.  I have 14 MAC palettes(15)

19.  My new love is Milan Mode Lipstick

20. Im a really good cook


----------



## Kiraling (Jul 18, 2009)

1. I'm a fulltime Artist/Illustrator and screenprinter. I maintain 2 shops fulltime as well.
2. I'm (secretly and technically!) 4' 11 1/2" -- but I like to lie I'm 5' to prevent myself from feeling too short.
3. I'm only 79lbs at time of writing. I am not anorexic, but come from a petite family where weight issues has been a struggle all my life.
4. I have had CF-Related Diabetes since I'm 7, which makes weight gaining even more difficult.
5. Eating raw octopus and other odd cuisine is constantly on my menu. It's not unusual to me in the least.
6. I have 2 tattoos and 9 piercings.
7. I never knew my Father, nor could I recognise his face.
8. I am half French, but was not raised French nor know the language.
9.  It makes me insecure not to know the extent of my heritage sometimes.
10. I have never looked my age, but years younger. I was mistaken to be 13 almost until I turned 19.
11. I am actively pursuing languages, particularly Japanese and French and hopefully one day attending college for East Asian Studies.
12. I have naturally very dark brunette hair, but have dyed it vibrant red for over 2 years. 4/5 people think it's natural. 5/5 people somehow think my natural colour was originally light blonde.
13. From the age of 10, the only music I found myself drawn to was foreign.
14. The majority of my playlist is World Music, foreign nu metal/rock with random sprinklings of hits on the Billboard chart.
15. I have Cystic Fibrosis and was diagnosed at the age of 2.
16. I have little compassion for people with no motivation.
17. I started a business when I was 16.
18. I have always been mature for my age and could never socialize with teenagers or peers.
19. Because of the above, I have very few people I could say I'm close to.
20. I believe life is where we take ourselves and everything unobtainable can be gained, if one only tries to defeat the odds.


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 18, 2009)

1. I like my beans on toast cold...as in straight out of the tin and onto my toast, I just  can't do hot beans.

2. I got married at 20 and this month will be our one year aniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. We have 9 cats in our house, the mummy (mena or minminz as we call her), the daddy (spike) and 7 unnamed three week old baybaaayys.

4. I'm of north african, hispanic and british origin.

5. I'm muslim.

6. I'm interested in a gazillion things such as sewing and designing, make up, interior design, pathology and forensics, arts and crafts etc but I get bored very easily and couldn't make a career out of any of them so instead I stick to being a housewife and indulge in them every now and again. Every month i'm into something different lol

7. I'm an absolute STARDOLL-AHOLIC! Stardoll.com is the shizz. where else can you buy virtual DKNY for $8?!

8. I fell in love with salmon last week. I realised I was cooking it and not eating it which didn't make any sense so I thought bah, feck it...I might aswell, and lo and behold i'm a convert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. I have ridiculously clicky knees, it's quite shocking how loud they click when i bend down :S

10. I refer to my cat spike as my son 

11. I burned myself twice cooking this week :/

12. I LIVE for ben and jerry's cookie dough.

13. I'm convinced my face is wonky...i'm sure one of my eyebrows is slightly higher than the other and my huge bottom lip is more to the right of my face >:l

14. I'm head over heels in love with my husband and have been for 4 years *blush blush*

15. I always wrote on my CV that I was fluent in arabic, spanish, english, french and portuguese....i lied muahahaha! I'm fluent in arabic and english, understand portuguese very well (speak a little), understand spanish alright (also speak a little) and haven't got the foggiest with french...and it's my second language...ugh the shame.

16. I'm addicted to fabric softeners! only concentrated mind, I can never stick to one bottle until it's finished...I have 5 in our kitchen and use a different one everyday..as i said, i get bored easy.

17. I will one day invent some sort of contraption that allows me and other women around the world to step into it, type in their ideal weight and KABLAM! I'll be slimmer without exercise *yawn* or crappy diets.

18. I love to laugh, especially with my family. Makes me happy :]

19. My grandmother has kindly taken it upon herself to predict that I shall be popping out twins whenever it is I get pregnant, inshallah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20. I catch colds very easily but only from people or if i'm hot and I get the slightest breeze of air on my back, chest or head. Bleh, I just got over a cold last week....did I mention it's summertime over here? *sighs*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 19, 2009)

1. I love the internet! I've been addicted to the internet since 6th grade.

2. I used to webdesign. I started webdesigning in 2006 when I started out with Piczo to Freewebs to Subdomain to Domain. I quit webdesigning due to my SmartFTP 3.0 program expired and couldn't put any content up and plus my host's site doesn't exist anymore. I don't know if any of you are familar with Glamorous Vibe.

3. My grandmother's mom is Native American while my great, great, great, great grandfather is Caucasian. 

4. I love watching Mean Girls, my favorite movie of all! I also enjoy watching Sonic and most anime shows.

5. I'm a MAC addict (most of you already know). I became addicted to MAC last year since I first watched Fafinettex3's YT videos and that's when the addiction kicked in.

6. I lived in Texas all my life and would like to go move to California one day if I ever convince my boyfriend to come live with me there.

7. R&B and Rap music are my favorite kinds of music that I'll listen to.

8. My boyfriend and I been together for almost 3 years and I do want to marry him one day.

9. I used to drink soda all the time until I found out that soda breaks me out. 

10. I am a backup queen! I like getting backups of products from the LE line of what I'm going to use most.

11. I work at Subway and I've worked there for 3 years. I am working on getting either the assistant manager or manager position.

12. I depise rude/disrespectful people with a passion.

13. I have a twin, a freternal twin. 

14. Dramatic and smokey eye looks are my favorites as well as the bright/colorful and neutral looks.

15. I love glitter! Reflect glitters and MUFE diamond powder glitters are my faves!

16. My favorite eyeshadow finishes are Veluxe Pearl and Starflash!

17. I hate getting zits that appear on my face out of nowhere. Even though I hate it when my mom tries to squeeze my zits when they hurt like hell!

18. I love Lipton's Sparkling Green Tea in Strawberry Kiwi! The best sparkling green tea beverage ever!

19. I've been to the MAC store 3 times in my life. The first time I went was when I got Shimmermoss e/s, Vanilla e/s and Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC55. The second time I went to the Hello Kitty event and had a huge haul. The third time I went to B2M for Euro Beat d/g, Eclectic Edge lipglass and Parfait Amour e/s (my sister wanted that color). 

20. I don't own any of MAC's foundations at all. I've worn their foundation for the first time when I went to go get colormatched.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jul 20, 2009)

1)  I am 26 ... Michael Jackson died on my 26th birthday ... as did Farrah Fawcett.  It was a horrible day.

2)  I have two kids ... Shelby will be five in a few days and Atticus is three.  Most people think I should regret having them so young, but I don't at all.  It means I will be 40 when they are both off to college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My only regret is having to ask for as much help as I did to get through college ... but I did get through ... with a 4.0

3)  I am afraid of june bugs ... seriously afraid!

4)  I have a paralyzing fear of being a bad mother.

5)  I spend an insane amount of money on makeup ... even though I have gotten better recently.  

6)  I am a medical mystery ... my heart doesn't function correctly (I have PVC of an unknown origin and chronic SVT) and no one can tell me why.  

7)  I am doing P90X with the aid of extra medications and a serious dose of "Holy hell what are you thinking?!?!?"  My biggest hope is that it will eventually strengthen my body enough and my heart enough that I can no longer fear dying young or needing a heart transplant.  

8)  I have been with my kids father for six years but I refuse to marry him ... just don't see the point and I happen to like my last name.  

9)  I can sing ... remarkably well ... but I am afraid to do it in front of anyone other than my students and my own kids.  I also play pretty much every instrument other than piano ... banjo is my fave lately.  

10)  When I am pissed off I take it out on Guitar Hero.  

11)  My mom is a drug addict and a ridiculously selfish person ... I haven't really spoken to her in two years and was PISSED AS HELL when my sister gave her my new address.  

12)  I am a Daddy's girl to a T ... at 26 I am still deathly afraid that I will disappoint him.  

13)  I am a teacher and while I love teaching I hate my job ... I teach in a school where the kids are fabulous but their parents are so rich they think that they don't need manners or common sense.  I want to be back teaching HS marching band so badly I obsess about it and watch DCI just to make myself feel better  

14)  My oldest sister is the one person I know I can always rely on ... I don't think she knows how much I need to talk to her everyday.  She is the one person that understands where I come from and what it is like to be me.  

15)  Because of my mother's antics I am afraid to admit when I get sick ... I have been falling down ill and gone to work because I was afraid everyone would accuse me of faking it if I called in.  

16)  I am not suppose to have caffeine because it gives me these painful lumps in my breasts ... but I drink cokes anyway.  

17)  I cannot stand to be bored ... at all!  I either have to be doing something ... anything ... or be asleep.  

18)  There are some things/people that I will just never get over ... and right when I think I am over it/them something brings it up again ... and the cycle continues.  

19)  I am never hungry ... I eat because my stomach hurts because I haven't eaten ... but I don't like to eat.  And yet I am overweight ... figures ... 

20)  I am obsessed with Dream Theater ... absolutely obsessed.  I have listened to Scenes from A Memory well over a thousand times and still reach for it more often than any other album in my collection.  If I ever met James LaBrie or John Petrucci I would probably have a coronary.


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 20, 2009)

1 - I've been married twice. The first time when I was 18. I gave birth to our son when I was 19, after we had separated. Right after filing for divorce I met my second husband, who is the father of my daughter. He and I are divorced as well.

2 - My son is very disabled. Quadriplegic cerebral palsy, cortical blindness, epilepsy, the inability to swallow voluntarily, shunt dependent hydrocephalus, and sensoryneural hearing loss.

3 - My mom is one of my best friends. I tell her everything. She tells me more than she tells anyone, including my father. 

4 - My second husband is one of my best friends as well. I also tell him everything. I hope that one day he grows up so we can be together again. But even if he doesn't, I love the friendship we have and truly value it.

5 - I'm a very messy person. It stems from laziness. I don't like getting up to put things away, so I set them down wherever I am. I hate it about myself, but am having a hard time changing it.

6 - I'll be surprised if I never get skin cancer, because of the burns I've had thus far in my life and the ones I know I'll get in the years to come.

7 - I really really really dislike unmanicured eyebrows. It bugs me to no end. I'd like to attack the women of the world with tweezers.

8 - If money weren't an issue, I'd want a total of 5 children. And money aside, I'd like to be completely done having children by the time I'm 30.

9 - I dislike that I have no interest in hair. I wish that I did. But I really don't. I need to learn how to take better care of mine, and then actually do it.

10 - I refuse to date men under 6' tall. I'm only 5' tall.

11 - I can go through a gallon of fat free milk on my own in a day. I love milk. 

12 - Being overweight doesn't bother me at all. I just wish I still had my pre-baby flat stomach with it. I plan on achieving that via tummy tuck once I'm done having kids.

13 - Along with the tummy tuck, I want breast implants. Even though I'm a natural E, and pretty perky to boot. A nose job and lip injections would be nice, too. I kind of like the fake look. 

14 - At this point, I can see myself remarrying simply for security rather than for love, as that's bitten me in the ass before.

15 - Most of my friends, male and female, are people I originally met online and then in person. I generally kept to myself in high school, never went to college, and have never had a REAL job to make friends through.

16 - I have 8-10 tattoos, depending on how you count them. I plan on having full sleeves. 

17 - Piercings never last on me. I either get bored with them or lose the jewelry. I'll be getting a few of my past ones redone next month but I'm already laughing at myself for the money I'm going to spend/waste knowing they won't last long.

18 - I saw Hanson in concert. Last year.

19 - When I say I've never done any drugs, I'm lying. 

20 - I feel like I need to make a big change in my life. I've essentially been doing the same thing for the last 4 years and I'm feeling unfulfilled. But I'm not sure what I can do. I hope I come up with something soon.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 20, 2009)

1.) As much as I love MAC and makeup in general, I'm not preppy, I don't care what anyone thinks of me, I don't wear name brands, I don't do high heels, I don't listen to mainstream music or the radio, and I think it's a bit contradicting to be honest! 

2.) And I could really care less if anyone does any of the above, because I get along with pretty much everyone

3.) My favorite music is punk.. particularily UK 82 and anarcho, I bet alot of girls here don't know what that is, because not alot of people ever seem to! But thats okay

4.) I dropped out of high school when I was 16 because I got my 2 front teeth knocked out during a psychology class experiment (my "partner" led me off a 3 foot ledge) and I got teased alot for it.. my 2 front teeth are fake now

5.) But I ended up getting my GED and going to school for dental assisting (ironic right?) and I'm interning now. I graduated college with a 4.0, however when I was in high school my gpa was less than 2.0

6.) I'm only 18 years old

7.) I freakin love Harry Potter! I've been reading the books since the first one was released when I was only 7, and the time the books came out always corresponded pretty close to my age (ie the trio were 15, so was I). I was disappointed when I didn't get a letter when I was 11 and the series will always hold a special place in my heart

8.) I've had 11 piercings but currently just have my lobes, industrial, and double nostrils. I have 2 tattoos, and one is about 1/3 of a sleeve, almost to my elbow

9.) My first job was at Hot Dog on a Stick.. you know, the place with the funny uniforms.. hahaha and I worked there for almost a year!

10.) I've been with my boyfriend for over 2 years, and I want to marry him eventually. And we're almost 4 years apart in age

11.) I have a twin brother who lives in Alaska. We were separated when we were 14 when I moved to live with my mom in Oregon. And we are test tube babies

12.) I have been arrested and am not proud of it.. but at least I'll have some humorous stories to tell the grandkids

13.) My biggest fear is getting pregnant!!! I don't think I'll be ready for kids for another 10 years

14.) I don't know how to drive! I take public transportation everywhere, or walk.. I want to drive but I'm scared of everyone else on the road

15.) I can't swim.. I blame growing up in Alaska for this. 

16.) I have a horrible temper and snap so easily on people close to me who usually don't deserve it, I think I inherited it from my dad. As soon as I get a steady job I'm enrolling myself in anger management.

17.) My biggest dream is to move to, or at least visit Britain. My sister lived in Britain when her husband was stationed there, and she said it was amazing.. I don't know why, it just intrigues me! Other than that, I don't think I ever want to move from Portland.

18.) One day I WILL have a pet pot-bellied pig

19.) I love roses.. they are beautiful, they smell amazing, and I live in Rose City

20.) I'm 5'8" and love it.. HOWEVER.. I have a fear of gaining weight because I'm definately on the taller side and I'm scared I'll look like an amazon.. I am aware this is really low of me 


Wow it took me a while to think of 20 things


----------



## Angelica19 (Jul 20, 2009)

1. I live with my boyfriend of 6 years and our 5 year old Maltese Terrier.

2. I treat my furbaby like a child/baby and she's currently sleeping between me and the heater with her D&G (Dog Gone Gorgeous) jumper LoL.

3. I've got black hair and black or dark brown eyes I don't actually know for sure.

4. I've got one tattoo on my lower back...chose that place not because it became a trend to have it there at some point but so I can show it when I want and hide it the rest of the time.

5. I prefer fewer but quality jewelry, all other accessories discolour on me.

6. My most expensive ITEM is my Longines Dolce Vita with Diamonds watch.

7. My first car was a Mitsubishi Lancer 2 door coupe.

8. I'm the oldest of 2 girls.

9. My sister & I have been somewhat of miracle children as Mum was diagnosed with Cervical cancer.

10. I'm addicted to Coca Cola...didn't wanna say coke in case others got the wrong idea LoL.

11. I am currently using a Nokia E71.

12. I prefer Mac over Windows.

13. Things I don't leave the house with; my keys, business and personal phone.

14. Things currently in my makeup bag; nail file, L'Oreal Touch Magique, Benefit Realness of Concealness and Natio lipgloss.

15. Along with web browsing (forums + blogs) my fave hobbies are shopping and reading...I'm a chill out kinda girl.

16. If my bed was to fly off and I can only choose selected people/things to get on it with me, I'd be happy with bf, furbaby, Mum and Sister...everything else I can live without if I had to.

17. We have a large and very close knit family on my Mum's side.

18. My family is scattered between Philippines and USA and we're the only ones here in Australia.

19. My bf before we got together said "Your in love with me, you just don't know it yet".

20. Being winter here my current must haves are my ugg boots, big fluffy robe, scarves and Cetaphil Moisturising Cream.

Wow! Didn't realise it'd be so hard


----------



## User27 (Jul 20, 2009)

*****


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 22, 2009)

1. I am turkish, but born in Hamburg/Germany.

2. I am married since 4 years.

3. I have 2 siblings, one sister + one brother.

4. I have an autistic sister.

5. My Family is the most important thing in the world for me!

6. I am in my 8th semester of studying social pedagogy.

7. I have never smoked a Cigarette.

8. I have never smoked pot.

9. I have a computer science education.

10. I live far away from my Family. I live in Munich and they live in Hamburg.

11. I always miss my Family, even if it's been 4 years that I moved to Munich.

12. My favourite Uncle comitted suicide.

13. I have a Bearded Dragon, named Babsi. And I loooooove her.

14. I wished I had a Dog.

15. I hate chinese Food.

16. I am super lazy, when it comes to sport.

17. My self-confidence is really bad.

18. I know a lot of People and I like most of them, but I think just a few of them are real Friends!

19. I survived Typhus, when I was 2 years old.

20 I've got an offer for a traineeship from my MAC MA.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 30, 2009)

1.    I have self esteem issues, though most people could never tell

2    I have a younger brother that I miss a lot and he only lives 20 min away--he works crazy hours as a firefighter so we never see him

3.   I have been married for 3 years, woot!

4.   I recently had an ectopic pregnancy that obviously resulted in a miscarriage and am still really depressed about it-even though most people think I have gotten over it

5.    I am secretly still pissed at my younger brother for never calling or checking on me through the whole ordeal of my miscarraige-it lasted 1 1/2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6.   I cried last night viewing my friends baby registry

7.   I am a daddy's girl & a mommy's girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.   I have a horrible fixation on my eyebrows, I want them to be perfect and they have never even gotten close, grr

9.   I have a major girl crush on Kim K--my husband finds it strange (he doesn't think she's hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

10.   I've been arrested and I'm not proud of it

11.   I often daydream about being a punk rock type chick with a sleeve and piercing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.   I am constantly being mistaken for being hispanic--people have actually gotten mad at me b/c I couldn't talk to them in spanish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.   I have two dogs,  my first one Bella is my baby and I treat her like a child 

14.   I am very critical of my work at my job and often gets super irritated when I make a small mistake

15.   My grandma died 2 months before my wedding and it completely crushed me--having her there would have been the only thing that could have made the day anymore perfect.

16.   I constantly hold back my anger to one of my closest friends b/c she is 28 and refuses to do anything with her life 

17.   I'd love to get implants even though mine are not small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.   I work in an office with all men and they constantly PISS ME OFF!!! 

19.   I want to move away from where I live but I can't b/c I would feel like I am abandoning my family.

20.   Before I moved in with my husband my cat disappeared and every time I go back to where I used to live I make the circle and look for him (that was 4 years ago)


----------



## f a m o u s (Aug 3, 2009)

1- i wish i lives in NYC 
2- i can speak 3 languages (farsi, english, french)
3- i have a little obsession with adam lambert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4- i wish i could be a singer
5- i ama contemporary dancer
6- i want to own a salon
7- i grew up in iran
8- I really dont want any kids
9- i am lazzzzy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10- i have three tattoos
11- i LOVE reality shows
12- i'm 5'2
13- sometimes i put tons of makeup all over my face just to see how weird i look
14- i buy cheap shirts/skirts then draw and cut them so i have original clothing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15- if i dont get to meet Adam Lambert i will die!!!!
16- i really love rock/southern rock/ and metal music
17- i love tyra banks and jay manuel
18- i love love will and grace and have all 8 seasons and i love the 70s show
19- my hairdresser is also my gay bff
20- i write kids songs for fun and piss off my friends by singing them to them all of the time


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 3, 2009)

01.  i am only a recent MAC addict, but it's really strong so far!
02.  i am a vegetarian, and have been for the past 2.5 years, and i love it!
03.  i have a dog that has absolutely loathed me in the past for whatever reason, but i think he's warming up to me now!
04.  my favorite colors are green & brown (yes, brown!)
05.  i could never leave home without my burt's bees lip balm.
06.  i have never had a boyfriend, but i'm not too worried about that.
07.  i go to unc-chapel hill, and i love it so much!
08.  i've taken a lot of spanish in the past, but i'm taking dutch next semester.  it's kinda scary!
09.  i have the great combo of depression, anxiety, and ptsd.  fun!
10.  i'm an international studies major
11.  i am in LOVE with devendra banhart and gael garcía bernal.
12.  i am torn between the idea of having kids or travelling/working on my career.  i don't know if i could handle both. :/
13.  i have an autistic sister who also is a cancer survivor.  she's 16 and will be 10 years cancer free this november.
14.  i love vintage/antique shopping
15.  i want to move to either the pacific northwest or austin, texas when i'm done with school
16.  i want to get a graduate degree in demography.  it's so fascinating!!
17.  i'm a fierce feminist.
18.  i'm going to see one of my favorite bands, broken social scene, live in a few days with my older half-sister in houston.  i can't wait!!
19.  i spend almost every cent of my money on makeup (or, wait, isn't that just about everyone here?! ;])
20.  i can do really weird voices.  i think it scares people sometimes.


----------



## poodlegirl4 (Aug 10, 2009)

1. I am a completely average height and shoe size- 5'5 and a UK size 5.
2. I don't really have any good friends at school- I met all my best friends at my 2 previous schools, and hardly ever see anyone in my class outside of school.
3. Nobody else in my family is into make up at all. I taught myself everything I know about it.
4. I visited Romania earlier this summer to work with kids there and I've started learning Romanian so I can speak to them properly if I ever get to go again.
5. Most people I know think I'm really weird because I want to have kids young and stay at home with them as opposed to having a career as well.
6. I still want to go to university, so my parents aren't worried!
7. I'm OCD about any kind of body hair.
8. I love rollercoasters but hate water rides, as I don't like my clothes, hair and m/u getting wet.
9. I have to wear m/u if I'm going to be leaving the house or seeing anyone except my family that day.
10. I have never smoked or got drunk, and I don't plan to either.
11. I have an apricot miniature poodle.
12. I don't really like any animals except small dogs, and I hate dog and cat hairs.
13. I'm not allergic to anything.
14. I never go to the cinema unless my parents pay, because I spend all my free money on m/u.
15. I'm a total brand snob- I will go without something I really need until I have the money to get it from MAC, NARS or BeneFit, with the exception of lip balm and mascara.
16. I'm very picky with books, and give up on them easily.
17. I have a lot of arguments with my parents, but I talk to my mum a lot more than most people my age.
18. I wear contacts 95% of the time.
19. I can only sleep if I'm lying on my left hand side.
20. I have never actually managed to complete one of these things before!


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 11, 2009)

1. I have been with my bf since 6th grade and now we are going to be seniors in h.s. We plan to get married and he is my best friend
2. I love food way to much
3. I got suspended a lot during middle school once for flashing people on the track
4. My older brother is a methhead and almost died from alcohol poisoning
5. My parents are strong christians and my mom is the most pure woman you will ever meet
6. I am a total slob 
7. Addicted to nude lipsticks and "pornstar makeup"
8. I want to fast forward my life to my twenties. Married with kids
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. I hate most of the people at school because they are obsessed with drama
10. I believe marijuana should be legalized because it is the safest "drug" on the earth. If it is not beneficial than why is there medical marijuana??? 
11. I want to be a vegetarian but can't give up some of the foods that contain meat
12. I love Southern California so much! I am destined to move there someday
13. Not to sound cocky, but I think I am pretty good looking lol
14. I hate stick thin bodies and much prefer curves like Kim Kardashians or Beyonce
15. I get embarrassed really easy and I hate it 
16. I have been dancing since the 5th grade and am currently on the dance team. 
17. I want a tattoo of a butterfly on my upper right side of my back
18. I have my bellybutton pierced
19. Last year I was obsessed with bright eye looks but now I love browns, golds, silvers, and coppers
20. I have a HUGE fear of snakes.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

*****


----------

